# Knitting Tea Party 25th August, 2017



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful sunny morning in New Zealand- less than a week and we are officially into Spring. I spoke with Sam briefly a short while ago. He is safely home, after 30 days. I decided to go with recipes again this week, just a few that appealed to me.

*Dal with raw cauliflower salad*
( serves 4 )

For the dal
200 g	Split mung beans, skinned

1 tsp	Ground turmeric

½ tsp	Salt

2 Tbsp	Olive oil

½ tsp	Black mustard seeds

½ tsp	Cumin seeds

1 medium	Onion, very finely sliced

10	Curry leaves, fresh

1	Garlic clove, very thinly sliced

For the cauliflower
350 g	Cauliflower, cut into florets then thinly sliced

1 sprinkle	Flaky sea salt

1	Green chilli, deseeded and finely chopped

1 large handful	Coriander leaves, roughly chopped

1 pinch	Sugar, a generous one

2 Tbsp	Lemon juice

1 tsp	Wine vinegar

1 Tbsp	Olive oil

Directions
To make the dal
1.	Wash and drain the split mung beans. Place in a heavy-based saucepan, pour in 800ml water and bring to the boil. Using a large metal spoon, skim off the froth that rises to the top. Stir in the turmeric. Cover, but not completely, with the lid, reduce the heat to low and simmer until tender, about 35 minutes. Add the salt and cook for a further 5 minutes, before removing from the heat. 
2.	Place the oil in a small frying pan and place over medium heat. Add the mustard and cumin seeds and cook until the mustard seeds begin to pop. Add the onion and curry leaves and cook until the onion is golden. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Taste and add more salt if necessary. 
3.	Place the dal in a serving bowl and top with the onion mixture. Stir in before serving. 
To make the cauliflower
Place the sliced cauliflower in a non-metallic bowl and sprinkle over a little flaky salt. Mix well, then cover and place in the fridge for an hour. Remove cauliflower from the fridge and drain away any juices that have collected. Add the remaining ingredients and mix well. Serve with the dal as a vegetarian meal or team with pan-fried fish.

*Apple crumble muffins*
( makes 12 big muffins )

For the muffins
150 g	Butter

2	Eggs

1 cup	Sugar

1 tsp	Vanilla extract

¾ cup	Milk

½ tsp	Baking soda

250 g	Apples, grated, keep the skin on

2 cups	Flour

1 Tbsp	Baking powder

1 Tbsp	Ground cinnamon

½ tsp	Ground cloves

For the brown sugar topping
60 g	Butter, melted

½ cup	Soft brown sugar, firmly packed

½ cup	Slivered almonds, or use chopped walnuts

¼ cup	Flour

1 tsp	Ground cinnamon

Directions
1.	Preheat oven to 180C fanbake. Grease 12 muffin pans and line with baking paper or paper cases.
2.	Mix brown sugar topping ingredients in a bowl. Set aside.
3.	To make the muffins, melt butter in a medium pot or in the microwave, then remove from heat and whisk in eggs, sugar and vanilla. Combine milk and baking soda and add to egg mix with all remaining ingredients. Stir to just combine (don't beat or the muffins will be tough and rise unevenly). Divide mixture between muffin pans then sprinkle with brown sugar topping.
4.	Bake until the muffins are risen, lightly golden and bounce back when pressed (20 minutes). Allow to stand for 10 minutes before turning out.

*Lamb stir-fry with saffron quinoa pilaf*
( serves 4 )

For the lamb
2 Tbsp	Olive oil

1 packet	Silver Fern Farms lamb stir-fry, at room temperature

1 tsp	Mild curry powder

1 tsp	Ground coriander

½ tsp	Ground cumin

For the quinoa
¼ cup	White wine

1 pinch	Saffron threads

1	Onion, finely chopped

2	Garlic cloves, crushed

1 tsp	Fresh thyme

½ tsp	Ground turmeric, or 1 tsp fresh turmeric

1 cup	Quinoa, red or white

1½ cups	Chicken stock

½ cup	Dried apricots, diced; I used Central Otago apricots

2	Baby bok choy, sliced, or 2 stems sweet stem broccoli, cut into short lengths and steamed until tender

2 handfuls	Baby spinach

1 sprinkle	Chopped parsley

1 sprinkle	Chopped mint

1 pottle	Natural yoghurt, optional, for serving

+ add to shopping list
Directions
1.	Place the lamb in a bowl with 1 Tbsp of the oil, curry powder, coriander and cumin. Mix well to combine and set aside.
2.	Heat the wine, add the saffron and leave to infuse.
3.	Place a saucepan over a low heat. Add the remaining 1 Tbsp oil with the onion, garlic and thyme and cook until the onion is soft. Add the wine and saffron, turmeric and quinoa and stir to coat quinoa. Pour in the chicken stock and bring up to the boil. Cover and cook for 12-15 minutes until the stock is absorbed and the quinoa cooked. Remove from the heat and leave to stand, covered, for 5 minutes. Add the dried apricots and steamed greens and keep warm.
4.	Heat a large frying pan to a medium-high heat and add the lamb, in 2-3 batches. Stir-fry for approximately 3 minutes each. Transfer to a plate, cover and rest for 2-3 minutes.
5.	Combine the lamb and quinoa pilaf and stir through the baby spinach.
6.	Serve in small bowls and top each bowl with a sprinkling of freshly chopped herbs and a dollop of yoghurt, if using.

*Fish burgers with tomato and avocado salsa*
( serves 4 )

Ingredients
½ cup	Diced tomato

2 tsp	Finely chopped chilli, optional

1	Avocado, diced

½ tsp	Salt

1 Tbsp	Lime juice

4 small	Fish fillets

1	Egg

1 large handful	Flour, for coating

1 large handful	Panko breadcrumbs, for coating

¼ cup	Oil

4	Tip Top Deluxe Corn Dusted Burger Buns

¼ cup	Mayonnaise

2 cups	Shredded lettuce

Directions
1.	Make a salsa by mixing together the tomato, chilli, avocado, salt and lime juice and set aside.
2.	Cut the fish in to 6cm long pieces.
3.	Beat the egg with some salt and pepper. Place the flour and panko in separate bowls.
4.	Dip the fish in to the flour, then the egg, then the panko. Place the crumbed pieces on a plate.
5.	Heat a frying pan to medium. Add the oil and fry the fish until golden on both sides and just cooked through. Drain on paper towel.
6.	Slice the corn dusted buns in half and place in the pan cut-side down. Cook until lightly toasted (adding a little more oil if necessary).
7.	Spread mayonnaise on to the bottom half of each bun, top with lettuce, fish and tomato and avocado salsa. Place the top half of the bun on top.

*Tomato Tart* (from Fan, and the NZ Woman's Weekly)
Serves 4

2tb olive oil
1 red onion sliced
4 rashers bacon, chopped.
4-5 tomatoes, sliced
Salt and pepper to season
1 sheet ready-rolled puff pastry
300ml cream
3 large eggs, lightly beaten
Preheat oven to 180C
Heat the olive oil in frypan, add onion and bacon.
Cook on low-medium heat until onion is softened and bacon is cooked.
Remove from heat. Season tomatoes with salt and pepper.
Roll out the pastry and lift it over a 22cm quiche dish.
Press it into the dish and trim edges. Layer a little onion and bacon onto pastry.
Top it with a layer of tomato, and repeat until you have filled the tart case.
Whisk the cream and eggs, then pour over the top. 
Cook for 45 minutes.

Fan has done this type of dish with , cooked potato slices. 
Onion, bacon, tomato. And topped it with a cup of grated tasty cheese.
* Sundried Tomato, Spinach, and Cheese Stuffed Chicken*

• Two large chicken breasts
• 3/4 cup Kraft Sun Dried Tomato Vinaigrette Dressing & Marinade
(salt and pepper and olive oil would also work fine)
• 1/2 cup sundried tomatoes
• 1/2 cup roughly chopped spinach
• 1/2 cup feta cheese
• 1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
•

•

• Marinate the chicken breasts in the dressing for a few hours (I actually skipped this step. I just dumped some on right before I cooked them because I was doing it last minute).
• With a large sharp knife, carefully cut the chicken breasts like hot dog buns. Don't cut all the way through.
• Open the chicken breasts up where you cut them and layer on the remaining ingredients. It's okay if you can't fit all of it in, you can just leave some out. Just squish in as much as you can. Stick a couple of toothpicks in near the opening to keep it all together.
• Heat up a pan (I used a cast iron skillet) and sear the meat on both sides. You can lower the heat and continue cooking the meat on the stove until it's done or, if you're using a cast iron skillet, you can put the pan in the oven at about 375ºF. You could also just completely cook it in the oven on a baking sheet if you don't feel like searing it. Just make sure you cook it until the center reaches 165ºF on a thermometer
Read more at http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2015/05/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-and-cheese.html#w24fBDw7pPLSzEbW.99

*Chicken, mushroom and leek pies*
( serves 4 )

Ingredients
1 Tbsp	Olive oil

20 g	Butter

1	Leek, cut off the top green stalk, use only the white part, trim, slice in half lengthwise and then slice finely

100 g	Mushrooms, cleaned and finely chopped

800 g	Chicken thighs, diced

1 Tbsp	Flour

1 handful	Sage leaf, finely chopped

200 g	Creme fraiche

2 Tbsp	Dijon mustard

2 sheets	Flaky puff pastry, we used Paneton

1 large	Egg, beaten

Directions
1.	Heat oven to 200C. In a large frying pan melt the oil and butter, then add the leek and mushrooms. Fry gently until the leeks soften. Transfer the leek and mushrooms to a bowl. Put the pan back on the heat.
2.	Toss the chicken with flour and some salt and pepper. Next add the chicken to the hot frying pan and cook until all sides are golden brown. Add the sage, creme fraiche, mustard and mushroom and leek mixture.
3.	If you have individual pie ramekins, turn one ramekin upside down on the pastry and using a knife cut out the pastry to create a top for the pie. You can skip this step if you are making one large pie.
4.	Divide the mixture among 4 individual ramekins or one baking dish. Cover with puff pastry cut-outs or roll the sheet over and seal on top of your baking dish. Brush the egg wash on the top of the pastry. Cut a slit on each pie (4 slits if using the large baking dish). Place in the top half of the oven and cook for 20 minutes until the pastry is golden.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 18th August, 2017 by Darowil.

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489211-1.html

Things are busy at *machristie's* house as they prepare for the new academic year - with the girls arriving on the 26th. She had a head MRI to check for a possible benign tumour but the results show she is normal - except for the hearing loss which lead to the concern about a possible tumour. Now needs to decide on whether or not to get a hearing aid.

*Nicho* is returning to work for the rest of this year - full-time.

*Kate's* DB is doing really well since the amputation of his leg, coping well with physio.

The long hours of therapy for Tim (*jheiens's* GS) is really paying off with him able to get into the bath tub himself and reaching out with his usually ignored right hand. And the move of Elm should take place in October before the cold weather starts. Things are going well there as well.

*Pacer's* DS Matthew is away with a group of young adults from church - left Wednesday and due back Saturday. Going well so far.

*Flyty1n* has a new dog called Penny - but her cat doesn't appreciate the new arrival! Things may be settling slightly there.

*Nursenikkirnbsn* has started her new job - started with boring orientation. Has had her first shift and so far is very happy there.

*Marikayknits* has her hip replacement this coming Tuesday.

*Railyn* is going through a hard time with Ray being very demanding.

*Dreamweaver* is a couple of weeks behind and trying to catch up. Lot going on including some work for DD's company and her mother's estate - but she is well.

*Tami* had her EMG - currently thinking it may be peripheral neuropathy but still to be confirmed (next appointment 7 September.)

PHOTOS
1 - *Swedenme* - 2 baby sets
7 - *Busyworkerbee* - Ferns & statues
10 - *Flyty1n* - Penny the beagle
16 - *Lurker* - DD's quilt for DGD
16 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing
20 - *Cashmeregma* - Roland
25 - *Lurker* - Nor' West arch
27 - *Poledra* - Eclipse pic
28 - *Poledra* - Eclipse pics
29 - *Pacer* - Wool from the Fibre Festival
32 - *Fan* - Freesias
32 - *Darowil* - Knitting from literature exhibition
38 - *Cashmeregma* - Abstract photography
40 - *Tami* - Tami & her 'sisters from another mother'
43 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
46 - *Gwen* - Teddies for Mercy Ship
47 - *BubbaLove* - Creation museum and Ark, Kentucky
50 - *BubbaLove* - Pug crochet blanket / Graph
57 - *Bonnie* - Stashbusting helix hats (+ pattern link)
61 - *Fan* - Cross stitch pictures
61 - *Sorlenna* - Clementine the Cosmic Calamari!
64 - *Dreamweaver* - DGD's painted parking space
68 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Marianne and Shirley
71 - *Nursenikki* - Tomato plants / Tomatoes

CRAFTS
43 - *Bonnie* - Agnes Herczegby's figural lace sculptures (link)
57 - *Cashmeregma* - Reversible cables/Helix knitting (links)
57 - *Cashmeregma* - Shirley Paden patterns (links)
68 - *Cashmeregma* - Carolyn Rivello spinning classes (link)

OTHERS
14 - *Swedenme* - Funny
23 - *Poledra* - True Nutrition (link)
43 - *Bonnie* - Eclipse photos (link)
58 - *Bonnie* - St Walburg's Wild Blueberry Festival (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the start Julie, and so pleased to hear that Sam is home. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the start Julie, and so pleased to hear that Sam is home. :sm24: :sm24:


It is good that he is back in his own quarters- hopefully back posting soon!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for starting off the new tea party. Can guarantee the tomato Tart recipe is a good one. It makes an excellent lunch or easy weekend meal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for starting us off. I think I will try the muffins
Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off. I think I will try the muffins
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries


 :sm24: They do sound rather good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I made it to page 1 yay!
Thank you ladies for starting us off this week. Some good chicken recipes, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I made it to page 1 yay!


Good on you, Liz!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies for another start. Some great recipes Julie, I think I may try the apple crumble muffins.

Good to hear that Sam is home. Sam, if you're reading this - just keep on eating and drinking and do as the doctors (and Heidi) tell you! 

To all in the UK - enjoy the Bank holiday weekend, and to anyone in the US in the path of the hurricane - stay safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello ladies and Sam 
Good to hear that you are home and hopefully still gaining some weight 
I don't know where the last 2 days have gone as I've been busy clearing cupboards and sorting things out as I got the brainbox idea to have a car boot ( bit like a yard sale ) with any money I make going to the hospice charity , niece has decided she will come to and sister is just coming for the fun of it . Hopefully we will have a nice day and make plenty of money . I finally sat down about 2 hours ago to have a cuppa before I got to trying to finish a baby set I want to take with me but I made the mistake of finally putting the Issuu app on my tablet and I've been looking at all the free knitting magazines and patterns since . Think I will be seeing patterns in my sleep tonight ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks ladies for another start. Some great recipes Julie, I think I may try the apple crumble muffins.
> 
> Good to hear that Sam is home. Sam, if you're reading this - just keep on eating and drinking and do as the doctors (and Heidi) tell you!
> 
> To all in the UK - enjoy the Bank holiday weekend, and to anyone in the US in the path of the hurricane - stay safe.


Hope you enjoy your bank holiday weekend to Angela , crossed fingers that the lovely weather continues although there are definitely signs that autumn is just round the corner up here , days are getting shorter and the trees are turning slightly yellow or orange


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off. I think I will try the muffins
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries


Thank you Julie, Kate and Margaret. My tomatoes are just coming on strong, no where near as beautiful as those posted, but still very tasty so tomato recipes are very welcome. 
Signing in and catching up on all the news. Hoping those in hurricane area will be safe from harm.
So good that Sam is home at last. Now hoping for continued weight gain and increase in energy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Yippee to Sam home at last. Here's hoping you can now maintain the weight gain 

Well wishes to all facing ops and going through the recovery phase. Hugs to you all.

Today will be a quiet day for me, after the huge work day yesterday. Only going to shops later this morning, have to get some stamps and envelopes, dog food and scripts at shopping centre.

Very happy Aldi opened just around the corner as I prefer them for basic staples. Unfortunately, cannot feed their dog food to my fur baby, Maggie May, as they do contain artificial flavours and colours. Aldi also has twice weekly variety specials, which is where I got my fold up bike from. Do need to use it more.

Can recommend basa as the fish to use for the fish burgers that Julie put up, just get 2 basa fillets instead of the 4 small fillets, for those without access to fresh fish suppliers. One caution though, with basa, not for frequent consumption, as these fish are fed a diet of antibiotics to boost their size. That said, it is a delicious fish. Another fish, for those stuck buying frozen fillets is nile perch, which is similar to barramundi.

Must admit I do love a well done grilled barramundi. Beautiful.

Spent some time cloud watching yesterday, in the slow part if the shift. Saw some lively animal shapes in the fast moving clouds. Dogs, dolphins, teddy bear to name a few. Do enjoy that aspect of a building storm, just not the thunder.

Time to dress and call baby sister. Her girl, Jasmine, a teenager fell out of a tree, landing flat on her back. Result, a compression fracture of a vertebrae.

Talk later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Always good to see you Sam!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam
> Good to hear that you are home and hopefully still gaining some weight
> I don't know where the last 2 days have gone as I've been busy clearing cupboards and sorting things out as I got the brainbox idea to have a car boot ( bit like a yard sale ) with any money I make going to the hospice charity , niece has decided she will come to and sister is just coming for the fun of it . Hopefully we will have a nice day and make plenty of money . I finally sat down about 2 hours ago to have a cuppa before I got to trying to finish a baby set I want to take with me but I made the mistake of finally putting the Issuu app on my tablet and I've been looking at all the free knitting magazines and patterns since . Think I will be seeing patterns in my sleep tonight ????


Wish you were a bit closer Sonja, I've got loads of stuff I could contribute to your car boot. Hope you make loads of money for the hospice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Welcome home Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So glad you're home, Sam! Yeah!

The squids are at the art show...fingers crossed. Saw some of my cousin's artwork there too. He does wonderful sculpture.

Thanks for getting us started, ladies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, wonderful recipes, I love spicy food too. Will try fish sandwich using crushed walnuts instead of flour and coconut wraps instead of bread. Thank you.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Angela, yes the family with rattlers in yard were very lucky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful sunny morning in New Zealand- less than a week and we are officially into Spring. I spoke with Sam briefly a short while ago. He is safely home, after 30 days. I decided to go with recipes again this week, just a few that appealed to me.
> 
> *Dal with raw cauliflower salad*
> ( serves 4 )
> ...


Hi Julie, thank you and the summary ladies for a new week, It's hot here and sounds like it's going to be for the next week at least, in the 90's. 
I bought a new pitcher for making iced tea in, which normally isn't newsworthy, but it's too tall for the fridge, so I decided in my infinite wisdom, that if I cleared out the fridge, I could move the shelves around and make it fit, wrong, but the fridge did get cleaned out well and organized. 
David is home for the weekend, left to go fishing, I have 3 unhappy pups that he didn't take them with him. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, oh my goodness, you made my day! So very happy you are home at last. Rest, be well, you are loved. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, poor pups, I'm sure you will spoil them while David is gone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for encouragement. Managed to do 8 yoga poses today. Very gently and could only do 1 side at a time in Bow as thighs too tight. But I know from experience that changes quickly. Body feels better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yippee to Sam home at last. Here's hoping you can now maintain the weight gain
> 
> ...


Great that you were able to have a quiet day after such a long one. 
I sure hope that your niece recovers well and quickly with no lasting pains.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Don't know if I mentioned it yesterday, but my dear friend, Cecile, sent me The Book of Joy. It's about a week the Dalai Lama and Desmond Tutu spent together celebrating their 80th and 84th Birthdays. They have been close friends over many years. The book is a celebration of their friendship, practices of living joyfully and much wisdom and boyish humor. I recommend it highly. Truly it is a joy filled read.
KayeJo, got Dulcimer Song Book in mail today. It has 70 different lcimer songs in DAD tuning. I've already played an hour earlier today so shall try new songs tomorrow.
Whipped down to local BLM this afternoon to get my $10 lifetime pass for National Parks. Price goes up to $80 on Monday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, so glad to hear you are home, Sam. Rest and eat!!

Thanks for the opening. I love Indian food, and saw the great spices in several recipes this week. But it was the comfort food that really appealed to me--the muffins and the chicken and leek pie. It has been a crazy week-- one of those when anything that could go wrong, did!!! But all is well. I am achy tired tonight. So good to have our chef back for a day; she and I put away two big food orders getting ready for tomorrow's return of "the girls." Chef will be back cooking early Sept., so we get a fair amount of easy to fix foods for them while they are on their own. I started the day receiving new furniture for four double rooms. There were lots of problems with the order including the furniture arriving with two different color finishes. By noon I had to charge my phone I had made so many calls. 

I loved all the beautiful crafts last week-- the cross stitch work from Fan and Bonnie, gorgeous Clementine, and Nikki's tomatoes made my mouth water. I think I will make a bite to eat.

And it was so good to hear from Jynx. I think that is the most beautiful parking space ever. Kudos to Olivia!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Hi Sam, great to see you and even better that you are back home, definitely need to work on your strength, but be careful and do what Heidi and the docs tell you. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, poor pups, I'm sure you will spoil them while David is gone.


LOL! They couldn't get much more spoiled. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


So glad to hear from you, Sam, and that you are home. Please take it easy, eat and drink lots to put some fat on you. Sending you lots of healing energy. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to visit some friends in Strathroy tomorrow so I won't be back until Sunday. Everyone stay well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I mentioned it yesterday, but my dear friend, Cecile, sent me The Book of Joy. It's about a week the Dalai Lama and Desmond Tutu spent together celebrating their 80th and 84th Birthdays. They have been close friends over many years. The book is a celebration of their friendship, practices of living joyfully and much wisdom and boyish humor. I recommend it highly. Truly it is a joy filled read.
> KayeJo, got Dulcimer Song Book in mail today. It has 70 different lcimer songs in DAD tuning. I've already played an hour earlier today so shall try new songs tomorrow.
> Whipped down to local BLM this afternoon to get my $10 lifetime pass for National Parks. Price goes up to $80 on Monday.


What a great gift. 
That's a great book, should keep you in songs for a quite a time, it's great that you are playing so much. 
Wow, that's quite a big price hike, glad you were able to get in to get it before the price hike.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a great gift.
> That's a great book, should keep you in songs for a quite a time, it's great that you are playing so much.
> Wow, that's quite a big price hike, glad you were able to get in to get it before the price hike.


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful recipes, I love spicy food too. Will try fish sandwich using crushed walnuts instead of flour and coconut wraps instead of bread. Thank you.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> Angela, yes the family with rattlers in yard were very lucky.


That is great, Joy- my recipes are always just a starting point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, thank you and the summary ladies for a new week, It's hot here and sounds like it's going to be for the next week at least, in the 90's.
> I bought a new pitcher for making iced tea in, which normally isn't newsworthy, but it's too tall for the fridge, so I decided in my infinite wisdom, that if I cleared out the fridge, I could move the shelves around and make it fit, wrong, but the fridge did get cleaned out well and organized.
> David is home for the weekend, left to go fishing, I have 3 unhappy pups that he didn't take them with him. lol


 :sm24: The silver lining is???!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: The silver lining is???!


The fridge got cleared out and there were 3 very happy dogs when David got home. 
:sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out. 

We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.

Since I finished Clementine, I've felt somewhat adrift (groan, no pun intended). I need to focus on another project now. I do have a commissioned project coming up, and of course the one I want to work on is lacking supplies. I did restart the shawl so I guess that is as good a place to start as any for now. Then bread into the oven. So I'll at least get that done.

He got his hearing aids today and says they work. Maybe he will actually wear these. 

Glad the mixup with the furniture is cleared up, Machriste. You have quite the household to manage! I'm sure the girls will be glad to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone, so glad to hear you are home, Sam. Rest and eat!!
> 
> Thanks for the opening. I love Indian food, and saw the great spices in several recipes this week. But it was the comfort food that really appealed to me--the muffins and the chicken and leek pie. It has been a crazy week-- one of those when anything that could go wrong, did!!! But all is well. I am achy tired tonight. So good to have our chef back for a day; she and I put away two big food orders getting ready for tomorrow's return of "the girls." Chef will be back cooking early Sept., so we get a fair amount of easy to fix foods for them while they are on their own. I started the day receiving new furniture for four double rooms. There were lots of problems with the order including the furniture arriving with two different color finishes. By noon I had to charge my phone I had made so many calls.
> 
> ...


I had been thinking of Rookie who is unfamiliar with curry- it is something I grew up with, and then graduated to Cantonese cooking at 18- my word can that be hot!?
Life will be so busy for you with the girls back in residence! 
Do I gather you managed to get the furniture sorted?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The fridge got cleared out and there were 3 very happy dogs when David got home.
> :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Welcome home!!!!! Rest but remember to continue your therapy! And eat!

Ladies, thank you for getting us started again this week. The Apple muffins sound good.

Heather, hope you got some rest after that long shift yesterday. Love Aldi. I get a lot of our produce there. I've also gotten a folding table that works great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! They couldn't get much more spoiled. :sm23:


Are you sure? :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out.
> 
> We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Billy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out.
> 
> We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.
> 
> ...


Definitely prayers for your friend, I sure hope that he recovers quickly. 
Fresh bread, yummm...
I hope he wears the aids. 
You'll be onto another project soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome home!!!!! Rest but remember to continue your therapy! And eat!
> 
> Ladies, thank you for getting us started again this week. The Apple muffins sound good.
> 
> Heather, hope you got some rest after that long shift yesterday. Love Aldi. I get a lot of our produce there. I've also gotten a folding table that works great.


 :sm24: They sound good to me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you sure? :sm23:


LOL!! Pretty much. :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out.
> 
> We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.
> 
> ...


Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


My goodness, do you have bruises? That was so scary. As you say, what if it had been a child?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


So glad you and Penny are ok. Hope something gets done before someone gets hurt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, so sorry you and Penny had such a terrifying encounter with bull dog. Hope Penny and you are both ok. Glad you documented and called police.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


Oh my! You and poor Penny must have been terrified, I'm glad you don't have substantial damage and that Penny is okay, and I certainly hope that the owner of the bulldogs makes sure that the dog can't get loose again or do any damage.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Thank you for starting off the new tea party. Can guarantee the tomato Tart recipe is a good one. It makes an excellent lunch or easy weekend meal.


It sounds good, might have to try it after I translate some of the measurements, lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my. I'm glad you and Penny are OK. Hope the police get results.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My report on the bread, by the way, is that it's my new favorite thing. Sooo good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you enjoy your bank holiday weekend to Angela , crossed fingers that the lovely weather continues although there are definitely signs that autumn is just round the corner up here , days are getting shorter and the trees are turning slightly yellow or orange


I noticed some leaves coming down today????I'm not ready for summer to be done. Sure notice the days getting shorter. 
Good luck with your garage sale, hope you make lots


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Great to see you back Sam , is it nice to be back in your own home?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yippee to Sam home at last. Here's hoping you can now maintain the weight gain
> 
> ...


Hope you niece makes a complete recovery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


I'm glad you're well enough to get home. Take care & get lots if food & rest. Did they get to the bottom of your stomach issues this time?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to visit some friends in Strathroy tomorrow so I won't be back until Sunday. Everyone stay well.


Have fun & safe travels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out.
> 
> We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.
> 
> ...


Hope your friend makes a complete recovery soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wish you were a bit closer Sonja, I've got loads of stuff I could contribute to your car boot. Hope you make loads of money for the hospice.


Thank you Angela , should be a fun day Sunday, I hadn't planned on it but I've got a good few things so fingers crossed we do ok , also know there is a lady who goes there who sells wool , buttons and other items maybe I will spot a bargain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, thank you and the summary ladies for a new week, It's hot here and sounds like it's going to be for the next week at least, in the 90's.
> I bought a new pitcher for making iced tea in, which normally isn't newsworthy, but it's too tall for the fridge, so I decided in my infinite wisdom, that if I cleared out the fridge, I could move the shelves around and make it fit, wrong, but the fridge did get cleaned out well and organized.
> David is home for the weekend, left to go fishing, I have 3 unhappy pups that he didn't take them with him. lol


Oh oh he wont be in their good books for all of 5 minutes when he gets back ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone, so glad to hear you are home, Sam. Rest and eat!!
> 
> Thanks for the opening. I love Indian food, and saw the great spices in several recipes this week. But it was the comfort food that really appealed to me--the muffins and the chicken and leek pie. It has been a crazy week-- one of those when anything that could go wrong, did!!! But all is well. I am achy tired tonight. So good to have our chef back for a day; she and I put away two big food orders getting ready for tomorrow's return of "the girls." Chef will be back cooking early Sept., so we get a fair amount of easy to fix foods for them while they are on their own. I started the day receiving new furniture for four double rooms. There were lots of problems with the order including the furniture arriving with two different color finishes. By noon I had to charge my phone I had made so many calls.
> 
> ...


Hopefully tbere is calm now after all the chaos , well until the girls arrive but that will be fun chaos ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


I'm glad you or Penny didn't get any lasting damage. I just don't understand why anyone thinks they need a nasty dog & why it wouldn't be tied up to prevent it getting at anyone. You are so right, glad it didn't get at a child. I hope the police read the owner the riot act.
I'm scared of any dog I don't know. I got attacked by a Doberman many years ago, bit my ankle, arm & back, fortunately I had a heavy sweater on so only minor cuts but lots of bruises, my arm was black from wrist to shoulder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , should be a fun day Sunday, I hadn't planned on it but I've got a good few things so fingers crossed we do ok , also know there is a lady who goes there who sells wool , buttons and other items maybe I will spot a bargain


Would be nice to get a few bargains!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've watched the news, seems like the hurricane is very nasty, I hope all there stay safe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you or Penny didn't get any lasting damage. I just don't understand why anyone thinks they need a nasty dog & why it wouldn't be tied up to prevent it getting at anyone. You are so right, glad it didn't get at a child. I hope the police read the owner the riot act.
> I'm scared of any dog I don't know. I got attacked by a Doberman many years ago, bit my ankle, arm & back, fortunately I had a heavy sweater on so only minor cuts but lots of bruises, my arm was black from wrist to shoulder.


That was not good at all. Thank goodness for the heavy sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've watched the news, seems like the hurricane is very nasty, I hope all there stay safe


I read it was up to a category 4.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


Oh no I hope you and Penny are alright , it must have been quite scary especially ending down on the cement . Poor Penny hope the Bulldog didn't hurt her . Mishka got nipped on the behind when she was a puppy and to this day she still does not like when a couple of dogs are loose near her , she has to know exactly where they are


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I noticed some leaves coming down today????I'm not ready for summer to be done. Sure notice the days getting shorter.
> Good luck with your garage sale, hope you make lots


What happens here is that you fill your car with everything you want to sell(,hence the name car boot sale) , go to a car boot sale which is organised by some company and usually either at a racecourse or some farmers field , you then park up and arrange your goods on a table , these car boots atract thousands of people so hopefully you can sell lots of items


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What happens here is that you fill your car with everything you want to sell(,hence the name car boot sale) , go to a car boot sale which is organised by some company and usually either at a racecourse or some farmers field , you then park up and arrange your goods on a table , these car boots atract thousands of people so hopefully you can sell lots of items


 :sm24: Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Hoping all goes well!


Morning / evening Julie , looks like it's going to be another nice day here , hope it's been a reasonable day for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Julie , looks like it's going to be another nice day here , hope it's been a reasonable day for you


Evening/morning, Sonja! been a bit cloudy with a little rain. Have not tried to knit, I think I overdid it yesterday.
Glad it looks like being a good day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Evening/morning, Sonja! been a bit cloudy with a little rain. Have not tried to knit, I think I overdid it yesterday.
> Glad it looks like being a good day!


Oh no sorry about your hands must be so frustrating to not be able to do what you want , whoever said it's the golden years obviously did not know what they were talking about , hope the doctors can come up with some ideas that will help you


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


Here's hoping that the owner does something to secure his dog better. Hoping you are not too badly bruised or shaken up.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Glad to "see you! You have been missed


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Great to have you back with us! Look after yourself and take it easy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


So glad you are both ok!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that he is back in his own quarters- hopefully back posting soon!


Great start, ladies. Wonderful recipes and fantastic news that Sam is home. Thank you both.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


What a horrible experience, I'm glad you and Penny got away unharmed. I hope the police take action against this dog owner.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the start Julie, and so pleased to hear that Sam is home. :sm24: :sm24:


And from me too..... :sm24:

Also thanks to you Kate and Margaret for our Summary. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Lots of rest and I hope you continue to gain some strength and feel better Sam. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yippee to Sam home at last. Here's hoping you can now maintain the weight gain
> 
> ...


How serious is the break? Does it have potential to cause major problems?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry about your hands must be so frustrating to not be able to do what you want , whoever said it's the golden years obviously did not know what they were talking about , hope the doctors can come up with some ideas that will help you


It is so very frustrating, Sonja- especially when I remember Ganseys completed in 2 -3 months- the two I have started are going to be awfully long term projects, unless something can be done for the nerve pain. My friend Anne was asking would I have gone through with the hip op. had I known this- certainly the reduction in arthritic pain is good, but it is a terrible price to be paying. No sign yet of a letter, but it is early days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great start, ladies. Wonderful recipes and fantastic news that Sam is home. Thank you both.


 :sm24: Thanks Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And from me too..... :sm24:
> 
> Also thanks to you Kate and Margaret for our Summary. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


Oh my goodness! That could have turned out very badly. I hope the owners now do something about that gate and keep their dog in. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm here after a busy day.
Had Elizabeth this morning for a couple of hours- she was almost hysterical as we sang If Your Happy and You Know it so laughed so much. I was singing and she kept looking at Granddad so he joined in and the hysteria started after that. Clapping hands, stamping feet and saying Hurrah was just such excitement for her. And now she is sleeping here for the night. Went down without a peep so now to see how she goes overnight. HAs had a couple of rough nights recently and is teething.

And I went off to the football in between Elizabeth visits. Three weeks ago I worked out that we still had a very slight chance of making the finals. Lest likely of all those with any chance. Depended on about 8 matches in the last 3 rounds going a certain way-with a number of very unlikely outcomes. The last 2 weeks went just as needed so we went onto todays game needing the top team to lose to a team 5 places below them with the added advantage of plying at their home ground. And the bottom team needed to beat the team 5 positions above them.
Well we won our game and at the time we finished the other game had 1/2 hour to go with the team we needed to win holding on to the narrowest of margins. So as it was on the way home I decided to go and see the end of this game. Got there just in time to see them win.

So we have made it into the finals series for the 17th time this century! Only missed one. I thought we had no hope a couple of months ago but we came good just in time- likely not to get any further but an amazing effort to get this far. Beating two top 4 teams at their home grounds and another at our home ground. Lost to the 4th but even gave them a fright. 
I am needless to say very happy at this effort on out part (one part of me almost feels sorry for the other teams who had been above us for most of the year and who missed out, but only almost :sm02: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here after a busy day.
> Had Elizabeth this morning for a couple of hours- she was almost hysterical as we sang If Your Happy and You Know it so laughed so much. I was singing and she kept looking at Granddad so he joined in and the hysteria started after that. Clapping hands, stamping feet and saying Hurrah was just such excitement for her. And now she is sleeping here for the night. Went down without a peep so now to see how she goes overnight. HAs had a couple of rough nights recently and is teething.
> 
> And I went off to the football in between Elizabeth visits. Three weeks ago I worked out that we still had a very slight chance of making the finals. Lest likely of all those with any chance. Depended on about 8 matches in the last 3 rounds going a certain way-with a number of very unlikely outcomes. The last 2 weeks went just as needed so we went onto todays game needing the top team to lose to a team 5 places below them with the added advantage of plying at their home ground. And the bottom team needed to beat the team 5 positions above them.
> ...


 :sm24: Who would have believed it!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Good to see you back and to hear you are at home again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I mentioned it yesterday, but my dear friend, Cecile, sent me The Book of Joy. It's about a week the Dalai Lama and Desmond Tutu spent together celebrating their 80th and 84th Birthdays. They have been close friends over many years. The book is a celebration of their friendship, practices of living joyfully and much wisdom and boyish humor. I recommend it highly. Truly it is a joy filled read.
> KayeJo, got Dulcimer Song Book in mail today. It has 70 different lcimer songs in DAD tuning. I've already played an hour earlier today so shall try new songs tomorrow.
> Whipped down to local BLM this afternoon to get my $10 lifetime pass for National Parks. Price goes up to $80 on Monday.


That's a huge jump! 800% I do believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to visit some friends in Strathroy tomorrow so I won't be back until Sunday. Everyone stay well.


Have a great weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


A very scary experience that- but maybe good will come out of it if the owner had no idea that this was a problem. If he didn't then he should want to rectify the situation rather then try just becuase he has to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Who would have believed it!?


If I hadn't managed to see the ends of both games I would have been thinking that can't be right! Gone and checked the website just ot see us there where I had no expectation of seeing us this year. Not even this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I hadn't managed to see the ends of both games I would have been thinking that can't be right! Gone and checked the website just ot see us there where I had no expectation of seeing us this year. Not even this morning.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If I hadn't managed to see the ends of both games I would have been thinking that can't be right! Gone and checked the website just ot see us there where I had no expectation of seeing us this year. Not even this morning.


 :sm24:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome Home, Sam. Please, no more scares - we need you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely recipes and appreciate the summaries and lists so much. So glad to hear Sam is home. Hope that the time away has given him renewed strength so he can enjoy himself and join us again. Sam, if you read this, you are missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just a quick note - i am home finally - i was beginning to think i would never make it home again. very tired - need to build up my strength. more later. --- sam


Yay! So glad to see your post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you for encouragement. Managed to do 8 yoga poses today. Very gently and could only do 1 side at a time in Bow as thighs too tight. But I know from experience that changes quickly. Body feels better.


Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations on your football team making it to the finals. Wonderful you popped in in time to see them win.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


So glad you are here to tell us about this. What a horrible experience. Does Penny have many bites?

Sorlenna, prayers for your friend.

Heather, thinking of you and hope the storm isn't bad but cloud watching sure is relaxing and fun. Not familiar with the first fish you mentioned. So sorry to hear about your niece and thinking of after effects as she ages. Please let us know how she is.

Must get my day started but had to have my cuppa' with all of you.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers.


How are you today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so very frustrating, Sonja- especially when I remember Ganseys completed in 2 -3 months- the two I have started are going to be awfully long term projects, unless something can be done for the nerve pain. My friend Anne was asking would I have gone through with the hip op. had I known this- certainly the reduction in arthritic pain is good, but it is a terrible price to be paying. No sign yet of a letter, but it is early days.


Do you and the doctors think the hip operation caused the problem with the hands? I do so hope it wasn't because of the surgery.

Aren't those moments with your DGD just so precious. So much joy for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, congratulations on your football team making it to the finals. Wonderful you popped in in time to see them win.


Yay!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here after a busy day.
> Had Elizabeth this morning for a couple of hours- she was almost hysterical as we sang If Your Happy and You Know it so laughed so much. I was singing and she kept looking at Granddad so he joined in and the hysteria started after that. Clapping hands, stamping feet and saying Hurrah was just such excitement for her. And now she is sleeping here for the night. Went down without a peep so now to see how she goes overnight. HAs had a couple of rough nights recently and is teething.
> 
> And I went off to the football in between Elizabeth visits. Three weeks ago I worked out that we still had a very slight chance of making the finals. Lest likely of all those with any chance. Depended on about 8 matches in the last 3 rounds going a certain way-with a number of very unlikely outcomes. The last 2 weeks went just as needed so we went onto todays game needing the top team to lose to a team 5 places below them with the added advantage of plying at their home ground. And the bottom team needed to beat the team 5 positions above them.
> ...


I can imagine you were doing an imitation of Elizabeth as you saw the exciting end of the game. Yay!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What happens here is that you fill your car with everything you want to sell(,hence the name car boot sale) , go to a car boot sale which is organised by some company and usually either at a racecourse or some farmers field , you then park up and arrange your goods on a table , these car boots atract thousands of people so hopefully you can sell lots of items


I'd like to go to something like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


Welcome to the tea party, I can well imagine you are very busy but join in when you can. We love to get to "know" new people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here after a busy day.
> Had Elizabeth this morning for a couple of hours- she was almost hysterical as we sang If Your Happy and You Know it so laughed so much. I was singing and she kept looking at Granddad so he joined in and the hysteria started after that. Clapping hands, stamping feet and saying Hurrah was just such excitement for her. And now she is sleeping here for the night. Went down without a peep so now to see how she goes overnight. HAs had a couple of rough nights recently and is teething.
> 
> And I went off to the football in between Elizabeth visits. Three weeks ago I worked out that we still had a very slight chance of making the finals. Lest likely of all those with any chance. Depended on about 8 matches in the last 3 rounds going a certain way-with a number of very unlikely outcomes. The last 2 weeks went just as needed so we went onto todays game needing the top team to lose to a team 5 places below them with the added advantage of plying at their home ground. And the bottom team needed to beat the team 5 positions above them.
> ...


Sounds like you all had a great time????????
Congratulations to your team


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lyd, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Sam is home. Get well quickly. 
Karena


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


Jealous of your orchids - one of mine, just like that, lost all of its beautiful leaves - they were all green. Trying to determine if too close to vent, or maybe needed more water? I would think if it was a water issue, the leaves would have turned brown first. So maybe the vent issue?

All I know is, I am very, very sad. I am hoping because the roots are still green, turned brighter, as usual, with more water - that my lovely plant will revive?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Jealous of your orchids - one of mine, just like that, lost all of its beautiful leaves - they were all green. Trying to determine if too close to vent, or maybe needed more water? I would think if it was a water issue, the leaves would have turned brown first. So maybe the vent issue?
> 
> All I know is, I am very, very sad. I am hoping because the roots are still green, turned brighter, as usual, with more water - that my lovely plant will revive?


I have had some lose almost all their leaves. I don't know what I am doing but I think I was watering too much at the time. I think they do better when I neglect them and let them dry out and then water. I try and use orchid fertilizer once a week but I'm afraid it is more like once a month. Here is my other one that is in bloom. Orchids aren't that pretty when not in bloom. I'm not sure where to cut the stalk off either. I think near the air vent is probably not good although air from outside is probably ok with open windows. I've been told some people keep them outside but I've not done that....yet. I think I would forget them. Hope yours comes back. Don't give up. I've thought I would lose the one with the yellow leaf and it had many more yellow leaves but it came back. I let it dry out and then watered with some food, not too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, looks like I mixed up part of a message to you and Darowil. Guess I really needed that coffee. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely recipes and appreciate the summaries and lists so much. So glad to hear Sam is home. Hope that the time away has given him renewed strength so he can enjoy himself and join us again. Sam, if you read this, you are missed.


Glad you like the sound of the recipes!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have had some lose almost all their leaves. I don't know what I am doing but I think I was watering too much at the time. I think they do better when I neglect them and let them dry out and then water. I try and use orchid fertilizer once a week but I'm afraid it is more like once a month. Here is my other one that is in bloom. Orchids aren't that pretty when not in bloom. I'm not sure where to cut the stalk off either. I think near the air vent is probably not good although air from outside is probably ok with open windows. I've been told some people keep them outside but I've not done that....yet. I think I would forget them. Hope yours comes back. Don't give up. I've thought I would lose the one with the yellow leaf and it had many more yellow leaves but it came back. I let it dry out and then watered with some food, not too much.


Thank you -

I do know that putting an orchid in a clay pot is not good - the clay pot retains too much moisture. Plastic then in a clay I would think would be fine.

I googled orchids some time ago. They said to put three or four ice cubes on top - then discard the water at the bottom of the bowl - I guess if you water with plain water, the water goes through too quickly? The ice melts slowly and is better? But on the other hand, I wonder if plain water is better, so the orchid does not have too much water?????

The site I visited said that when the flowers drop off (which mine did in almost one full swoop), to cut it at the end where the flowers began (or if part of the stem is brown, just below the brown part). I did that on two of mine, and it seemed to have stopped the stem from shriveling up past that spot.

My baby orchid lost one leaf at the same time my one orchid lost her leaves.

Wondering if I should go back to the plain water bit, or stick with the ice cube bit.

These orchids we bought at an orchid nursery in Hawaii this past January - had to wait for the weather to be warm enough (40 degrees) for them to be shipped. They are my babies - so any tips, will be greatly appreciated.

Oh yes, they said to fertilize every other week until they bloom. But I know how it is. I actually put on my phone calendar a reminder each and every week so it pops up to remind me to water/fertilize - again, these are my babies - and I love them dearly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


Glad you like them, and we would love to hear more from you, if you ever get a moment- life sounds busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you and the doctors think the hip operation caused the problem with the hands? I do so hope it wasn't because of the surgery.
> 
> Aren't those moments with your DGD just so precious. So much joy for all of you.


We really will not know till the results of the MRI are in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


It looks good, even if heavy on the cinnamon- Orchids look so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, looks like I mixed up part of a message to you and Darowil. Guess I really needed that coffee. :sm23:


That was what I thought- no problems!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


Your coffee looks delicious


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love your orchids. Two of mine are currently reblooming. Yes, they seem to thrive on being bone dry before you water them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have had some lose almost all their leaves. I don't know what I am doing but I think I was watering too much at the time. I think they do better when I neglect them and let them dry out and then water. I try and use orchid fertilizer once a week but I'm afraid it is more like once a month. Here is my other one that is in bloom. Orchids aren't that pretty when not in bloom. I'm not sure where to cut the stalk off either. I think near the air vent is probably not good although air from outside is probably ok with open windows. I've been told some people keep them outside but I've not done that....yet. I think I would forget them. Hope yours comes back. Don't give up. I've thought I would lose the one with the yellow leaf and it had many more yellow leaves but it came back. I let it dry out and then watered with some food, not too much.


Your orchid's looking good. Mine are a big disappointment this year. I have just one with a single flower in bloom, the others don't have any. They have been a bit neglected but I don't think that does too much harm. I think they prefer a bit of neglect than too much watering. I have come to the point of thinking I'll just throw them all out but maybe I'll keep them just one more year and see what happens. Maybe they'll bloom at Christmas, who knows!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you -
> 
> I do know that putting an orchid in a clay pot is not good - the clay pot retains too much moisture. Plastic then in a clay I would think would be fine.
> 
> ...


I have been watering mine by standing them in a bowl of water for just ten minutes every couple of weeks. This apparently is sufficient.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you -
> 
> I do know that putting an orchid in a clay pot is not good - the clay pot retains too much moisture. Plastic then in a clay I would think would be fine.
> 
> ...


I was told about the ice cubes and tried it but the lady at the orchid show said not to do that. Maybe if you measure the amount of water from the ice cubes so you can see how much it is. Some people don't fertilize or water much when they aren't blooming but she has gorgeous orchids and said she waters does both like you do. Some orchids don't like water in the leaves so you have to be careful to water just in the soil. Requirements apparently are different for different orchid types but I think in general, try not to get water in the leaves. Not sure which type that has the problem so I just am careful on all of them. Mind you, I don't know a lot but I would definitely ask questions of the people you bought the Hawaiian orchids from. How exciting and when they bloom I would love to see. Know it will probably be a while for that but looking forward to it. 
Re: water, let it sit out overnight before using it, not straight from the tap. Mind you, I often do straight from the tap, but I was told to let it sit overnight. Probably non-chlorinated water is best but I use tap water. Maybe if it sits overnight some of the chlorine is released.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Your orchid's looking good. Mine are a big disappointment this year. I have just one with a single flower in bloom, the others don't have any. They have been a bit neglected but I don't think that does too much harm. I think they prefer a bit of neglect than too much watering. I have come to the point of thinking I'll just throw them all out but maybe I'll keep them just one more year and see what happens. Maybe they'll bloom at Christmas, who knows!


I agree. Mine seem to be ok with some neglect. I think that some years they take a break and I went through the same thinking of throwing them out and then the next year they came back and bloomed so give it some time. It may not be at Christmas but it might be their year off. That's just what happened to me, not official information.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love your orchids. Two of mine are currently reblooming. Yes, they seem to thrive on being bone dry before you water them.


How sweet that they are blooming the same time as mine. Bet you don't have trouble getting them to dry out in your climate. It has been sooooo humid here this year that my fence and trees are all covered in mold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet that they are blooming the same time as mine. Bet you don't have trouble getting them to dry out in your climate. It has been sooooo humid here this year that my fence and trees are all covered in mold.


Wow, that is humid.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> A very scary experience that- but maybe good will come out of it if the owner had no idea that this was a problem. If he didn't then he should want to rectify the situation rather then try just becuase he has to.


I hope you and Penny have recovered. What a frightening experience.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


That looks delicious. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you and Penny have recovered. What a frightening experience.


Thank you for your kind thoughts. Elbow is very sore this morning along with the shoulder and arm, which is where the dog pushed me onto the pavement when it knocked me over. I drove by the fence of the bull dog this morning and can see nothing has changed there, but at least the people seem to have come home now. I am thinking that perhaps the police have not yet been to speak with them. I will be patient and, in the meantime, purchase some self defense pepper spray. That should take care of any further problems with me, but worrisome for the kids in the neighborhood. I expect that the dog's owner will fix the problem. 
Loved the orchids. How brave trying to grow them. Not something that would ever survive for me. 
Julie, still hoping for MRI quickly. Can you check with anyone to see whether they are actively working on your account? Thinking that even a little knitting would be a good thing as it helps keep the muscle memory intact.
Thawing freezer items as it is time to make a "mixed grill" (read clean out the freezer compartment) for lunch tomorrow. Now need to make something for dessert, probably with chocolate chips in it. A beautiful day here, but hint of fall in the air this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you guys seen these booties? --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


They are adorable- so colorful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished 
Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Those are pretty :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I was so happy you got your hip fixed but never thought that could cause the hand problem, just that as we age one thing seems to replace the other. That would be awful if it was the cause but regardless, the hand problem seems to be major and just hoping it is something that will heal. I hope whatever the cause they can correct it.

Flyty1n, not surprised at all that you are sore. Take some pictures of the bruises just in case it will show the owner that this was serious if needed. It always amazes me when an owner thinks their dog would never do anything like that. They should never assume.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


So lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


That is so cute :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you bet it is!



Swedenme said:


> Great to see you back Sam , is it nice to be back in your own home?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Too cute but best of all is hearing from you. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're well enough to get home. Take care & get lots if food & rest. Did they get to the bottom of your stomach issues this time?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


I saw those, they're really cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts. Elbow is very sore this morning along with the shoulder and arm, which is where the dog pushed me onto the pavement when it knocked me over. I drove by the fence of the bull dog this morning and can see nothing has changed there, but at least the people seem to have come home now. I am thinking that perhaps the police have not yet been to speak with them. I will be patient and, in the meantime, purchase some self defense pepper spray. That should take care of any further problems with me, but worrisome for the kids in the neighborhood. I expect that the dog's owner will fix the problem.
> Loved the orchids. How brave trying to grow them. Not something that would ever survive for me.
> Julie, still hoping for MRI quickly. Can you check with anyone to see whether they are actively working on your account? Thinking that even a little knitting would be a good thing as it helps keep the muscle memory intact.
> Thawing freezer items as it is time to make a "mixed grill" (read clean out the freezer compartment) for lunch tomorrow. Now need to make something for dessert, probably with chocolate chips in it. A beautiful day here, but hint of fall in the air this morning.


It is not yet fully two weeks since I saw the surgeon- so would be pretty alarming if they had moved that fast- Joyce you do get used to our system, and I've said it before but I'd rather this than being bankrupted, or having to sue to get costs.

Hope the bruises and shoulder mend quickly- pepper spray should stop it if there is a next time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


I really like that one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I was so happy you got your hip fixed but never thought that could cause the hand problem, just that as we age one thing seems to replace the other. That would be awful if it was the cause but regardless, the hand problem seems to be major and just hoping it is something that will heal. I hope whatever the cause they can correct it.
> 
> Flyty1n, not surprised at all that you are sore. Take some pictures of the bruises just in case it will show the owner that this was serious if needed. It always amazes me when an owner thinks their dog would never do anything like that. They should never assume.


Good idea about the photos, I hadn't realized how badly you were hurt, the police had better do something soon.

Daralene, lovely orchids. I bought one last year but they don't like my house & it promptly died???? Only the Christmas cactus seem to do well


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


Wow...you are full of surprises and those are major. Were they able to correct them or is that something for the future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cloudy here- and windy- supposed to be gale force by evening- technically still winter- so I guess I should not be surprised.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not yet fully two weeks since I saw the surgeon- so would be pretty alarming if they had moved that fast- Joyce you do get used to our system, and I've said it before but I'd rather this than being bankrupted, or having to sue to get costs.
> 
> Hope the bruises and shoulder mend quickly- pepper spray should stop it if there is a next time.


Well, the pepper spray is great if the wind isn't blowing like what happened to me when I was running. Sprayed it at the dog and it blew back on me. If there is time????make sure you are not in the direction of the wind and the dog is. Not funny at the time but I can laugh now. About 40 yrs. ago. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


Oh, no, is it something they will fix? Or just watch. Are you feeling better after sleeping in your own bed?

I'm home from the Blueberry Festival & have got supper organized for company. A huge crowd, could hardly get through the streets. I picked up 3 pies for DS2 & some honey for us & a pair of earrings. There was some really pretty coat racks- a large board with hooks on that had wood burning of pine branches with painted chickadees. If I'd had a place to hang it I might have bought one.
Our friends are showing their car & coming for supper after.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just remembered that I was thinking of Nana Caren earlier today and it made me think of posting coffee as she used to do that every day she was on. I tried to do a heart in mine but it didn't work. Hope all is well with her but forgot to mention her when Iposted the photo earlier so just had to stop by land mention that. Miss you Caren if you are reading.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, is it something they will fix? Or just watch. Are you feeling better after sleeping in your own bed?
> 
> I'm home from the Blueberry Festival & have got supper organized for company. A huge crowd, could hardly get through the streets. I picked up 3 pies for DS2 & some honey for us & a pair of earrings. There was some really pretty coat racks- a large board with hooks on that had wood burning of pine branches with painted chickadees. If I'd had a place to hang it I might have bought one.
> Our friends are showing their car & coming for supper after.


Those pies will be great. I would love a coat rack like that too. Sounds like home up in Canada, in fact I've been watching a cooking series called "A Taste of Country" from the Kiwartha Lake, Ont. area. Such a lovely show. Have fun with your company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh he wont be in their good books for all of 5 minutes when he gets back ????


HaHa!!! I don't think it lasted that long. lol They are always waiting at the door before he gets out of the car most times. :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas. 
It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> How serious is the break? Does it have potential to cause major problems?


No problems, I think, if Jasmine follows doctors orders and rests. Think it was minor, thankfully. Be more problems for her parents as she feels better as this is an active kid. Jasmine is a cross country runner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Just the thing for Sonja's skills.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Cute, be good way to use up small amounts of yarn


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


Glad they were found, and hopefully dealt with, before bursting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you bet it is!


Always nice to be back in your own bed , 
Not sure what the treatment is for aneurysms but I hope the doctors are giving you the best treatment possible


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like that one.


Thank you Bonnie and everyone .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


Very sweet!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Always nice to be back in your own bed ,
> Not sure what the treatment is fj
> 
> Treatment usually depends on size. If they're only small they will keep an eye on them with regular ultrasound scans.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not yet fully two weeks since I saw the surgeon- so would be pretty alarming if they had moved that fast- Joyce you do get used to our system, and I've said it before but I'd rather this than being bankrupted, or having to sue to get costs.
> 
> Hope the bruises and shoulder mend quickly- pepper spray should stop it if there is a next time.


You are right, you are used to a system that works for you. I am a very impatient person. Don't know if the police have yet talked to the dog owner, but did buy some pepper spray that is supposed to be good at 20 yards. Hopefully, will not have to use it. Someone said a squirt gun with a water ammonia mix mixture works well, but I have yet to discover what that mix is so it will stop but not harm the dog permanently. Does anyone know?

Fan, neat cross stitch pictures.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


That is so sweet! Love the aqua and white.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


Beautiful cardigan. So very attractive.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you flytyin, and Julie. It's been good fun this winter making these. Now am going to take time out and get some reading catchup.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God you weren't seriously injured but still not good with the bruises & soreness! Here if a dog escapes a confined area (fence) the owner is still liable since they haven't provided a secure area.
Hopefully, the police will take appropriate action and require the owner to secure the gate and possibly a fine. Goodness knows I love dogs but do not like vicious ones.

quote=flyty1n]Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you lyd - it is good to be home. it sounds as though your days are fairly full but do visit us again when you have a chance - we would love to see you. --- sam



lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too *Lyd*....lurk all you want and jump in and post when you can. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the tea party, I can well imagine you are very busy but join in when you can. We love to get to "know" new people


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't thought of frothing almond milk; thanks for the idea and will also add the vanilla and cinnamon. Sure looks and sounds good.


Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful cardigan sonja - i love the border decoration. do you have a picture of the dress? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. Take things slow please. Love those booties. By the way, at the knitting group I've joined that meets on Friday afternoon one one of the ladies is helping me learn to crochet successfully. Perhaps I'll finally get that jacket I bought the pattern & yarn for done!



thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this Sonja! the contrast in color and texture is perfect. Can't wait to see the coordinated dress & booties.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if they rupture and then it is iffy. they found a third in my chest which is the worst of the three. i don't think about it much. --- sam


Cashmeregma said:


> Wow...you are full of surprises and those are major. Were they able to correct them or is that something for the future.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will watch it - not sure how closely. i try not to worry about them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, is it something they will fix? Or just watch. Are you feeling better after sleeping in your own bed?
> 
> I'm home from the Blueberry Festival & have got supper organized for company. A huge crowd, could hardly get through the streets. I picked up 3 pies for DS2 & some honey for us & a pair of earrings. There was some really pretty coat racks- a large board with hooks on that had wood burning of pine branches with painted chickadees. If I'd had a place to hang it I might have bought one.
> Our friends are showing their car & coming for supper after.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is so sweet! Love the aqua and white.


Ditto????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome back to the fold Sam, you've certainly been through a bad time. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - the little statuettes they make are so cute. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely fan - the little statuettes they make are so cute. --- sam


Thank you Sam, they remind me very much of the Hummel figurines.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, they remind me very much of the Hummel figurines.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome back to the fold Sam, you've certainly been through a bad time. Hugs.


Hoping that the aneurysms stay stable and cause you no further problems. Hoping also that your appetite will pick up. So good, Sam, to have you back with us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely sweater.
Fan, pretty cross stitch.
I finished toe decreases and kitchnered it tog. Also cast on for 2nd sock.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Al had large aorta aneurysm they found on yearly health check. He had stent put in at UCLA 2 years ago and has been fine since. Let the docs worry. I'm sure if it was large enough to be operated on they would have mentioned it. Wonderful to see your posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


So very special. Love that the grandma worked for Hallmark, making it even more special.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So very special. Love that the grandma worked for Hallmark, making it even more special.


Thank you Daralene, love your orchids and coffee earlier yum! I have grown cymbidium orchids outside in past years but don't have any nowadays.
The phaelanopsis moth orchids you have are one of my favourites. I do have a mini different type one outside which is very hardy and tolerates our winter here very well. It's almost in bloom, will post a pic when it does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hadn't thought of frothing almond milk; thanks for the idea and will also add the vanilla and cinnamon. Sure looks and sounds good.


The frother heats it too or you can froth it cold. I like it heated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> only if they rupture and then it is iffy. they found a third in my chest which is the worst of the three. i don't think about it much. --- sam


So sorry Sam. Wish they could help you with those but perhaps they are not at a critical point and the surgery would be more risk than leaving them alone. Welcome home and Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Daralene, love your orchids and coffee earlier yum! I have grown cymbidium orchids outside in past years but don't have any nowadays.
> The phaelanopsis moth orchids you have are one of my favourites. I do have a mini different type one outside which is very hardy and tolerates our winter here very well. It's almost in bloom, will post a pic when it does.


What a dream to be able to have orchids in the garden. Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a dream to be able to have orchids in the garden. Love it.


Auckland has an ideal climate for naturalising many orchids.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a dream to be able to have orchids in the garden. Love it.


Here it is not much to look at yet, but the flower is a pretty mauve and white.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Auckland has an ideal climate for naturalising many orchids.


How wonderful. We have wild orchids but they are very small and if I have ever seen one I didn't know it. I think I called one a lady's slipper and it may have been a wild orchid.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here it is not much to look at yet, but the flower is a pretty mauve and white.


Does it have a chocolate fragrance? It looks so lovely and delicate. I have a chocolate fragrance orchid that is delicate like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful. We have wild orchids but they are very small and if I have ever seen one I didn't know it. I think I called one a lady's slipper and it may have been a wild orchid.


I knew a lady who had them tucked into tree forks all over her garden- fascinating.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Does it have a chocolate fragrance?


Not that I recall, will let you know when it's in full bloom.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Was able to get caught up on last week's and the 13 pages of this week. I was in a bad area for wifi so the tablet caused me typing problems. So glad I was able to get a good signal here to find out what everyone has been up to. 

Welcome back, Sam. Glad to hear you are home. I'll stop by next time I'm home. Maybe Labor Day weekend. Was able to spend one afternoon and evening at my DS's this week. Now I'm off to Sterling, VA to deliver Monday. My ex sil lives near my route there so was going to spend the weekend with her and my nephew. Unfortunately, their female dog had some extensive surgery and cannot be around other dogs at the present. They almost lost her and the surgery was expensive. We will meet for lunch tomorrow and catch up. My DN is going through a divorce and his ex took most of the furniture and household things. He sounds in good spirits so may be the best for him. He's a hard worker and just got a promotion. He works on bridges and such as an iron worker. Hard job but he enjoys it. 

Julie, do try the Portuguese knitting. I've been practicing. The purl is easy as you just flick the yarn over the needle with your thumb. Your hands and arms stay almost stationary. The knit is a bit more fiddle but doable. I find that I do the knit stitch faster with my flicking motion of my right hand and then switch to the PK for purling. I made a pin out of a binder clip and a jewelry clasp that opens up. Not pretty, but efficient. Clip it to my shirt and off I go. I just pull up the yarn throug the clasp when I do the knit stitch. I'll get pics tomorrow of the hat and mitts I have done with mostly the PK way. 

Glad the outcome of the dog incident wasn't worse. Hope they fine the owner and he fixes the gate. Also, the snake find in AZ. Wow! Someone was watching out for that family. 

Too much to comment on so know that in my head, I replied to the posts. Just bad at remembering what I scanned through. Hoping for good outcomes to medical problems that is inflicting our group. 

Long post so will stop for now. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


That is so cute Fan , think this one is my favourite, well apart from the lady in the hat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


We don't mind lurkers, and we love anytime you can stop for a visit, but it sounds as though your days are a bit full. 
Nice to meet you by the way. :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


YUM!!! Cashew milk is good too, creamier than almond.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just the thing for Sonja's skills.


They were cute , I added them to my to-do list ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have had some lose almost all their leaves. I don't know what I am doing but I think I was watering too much at the time. I think they do better when I neglect them and let them dry out and then water. I try and use orchid fertilizer once a week but I'm afraid it is more like once a month. Here is my other one that is in bloom. Orchids aren't that pretty when not in bloom. I'm not sure where to cut the stalk off either. I think near the air vent is probably not good although air from outside is probably ok with open windows. I've been told some people keep them outside but I've not done that....yet. I think I would forget them. Hope yours comes back. Don't give up. I've thought I would lose the one with the yellow leaf and it had many more yellow leaves but it came back. I let it dry out and then watered with some food, not too much.


I put one ice cube in mine every week to two weeks depending on when I remember. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


That's another winner Sonja!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


I'm glad they found them and are keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful cardigan sonja - i love the border decoration. do you have a picture of the dress? --- sam


Will take one when it gets light , for some reason I am awake at 3.30 and it's pitch black here


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so cute Fan , think this one is my favourite, well apart from the lady in the hat


Thank you, yes it's sitting on a chair across from me and I keep looking at it. The Lady in the hat is a good one for sure. Very fine stitching and tried my patience immensely. The local frame company are getting lots of business from me. This one will have a light honey coloured wooden frame, to suit the decor of recipients.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


Awe, that's so sweet. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back Sam. Take things slow please. Love those booties. By the way, at the knitting group I've joined that meets on Friday afternoon one one of the ladies is helping me learn to crochet successfully. Perhaps I'll finally get that jacket I bought the pattern & yarn for done!


Whoohoo!! Can't wait to see it. :sm24:

Got a new song today at guitar lessons, Steve said I'd earned it and that he needed to push me some more, so now I'm working on the Eagles Hotel California, starting with regular chords and then we are going to work up to bar chords on it. That should keep me occupied for awhile. lol So needless to say, David and I played earlier, then we pulled up it up on YouTube to listen and watch them play it, and so for the last hour we've been on an Eagles listening binge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was able to get caught up on last week's and the 13 pages of this week. I was in a bad area for wifi so the tablet caused me typing problems. So glad I was able to get a good signal here to find out what everyone has been up to.
> 
> ...


You sure manage to log some miles in. Great that you are able to spend time with family while you are out there and I sure hope that the divorce works out for the best for your nephew. Christopher just kicked out his latest girlfriend, decided she wasn't worth all the trouble she was causing him.
The Portuguese knitting looks great and if it's easier on the arms/hands that's great. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that's so sweet. :sm24:


Thank you, isn't it sweet? The wee boy figure has big brown eyes, just like Michael, and the girl has reddish hair, like Catherine.
I've had this pattern since mid 80s, so it was a good chance to get it done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo, I started watching Wild Alaska on tv last night and thought of you. Wow! What amazing wildlife, especially liked seeing the bears catching salmon, and a local guy who smokes the salmon. My mouth was drooling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, isn't it sweet? The wee boy figure has big brown eyes, just like Michael, and the girl has reddish hair, like Catherine.
> I've had this pattern since mid 80s, so it was a good chance to get it done.


What a great idea to make the eyes and hair match. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo, I started watching Wild Alaska on tv last night and thought of you. Wow! What amazing wildlife, especially liked seeing the bears catching salmon, and a local guy who smokes the salmon. My mouth was drooling!


Growing up, every family I knew just about, had an old refrigerator turned into a smoker and we all smoked salmon, it's so much better smoked at home in an old fridge than bought in a store. YUM!!!!
We do have amazing wildlife up there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


Welcome to our tea table!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Growing up, every family I knew just about, had an old refrigerator turned into a smoker and we all smoked salmon, it's so much better smoked at home in an old fridge than bought in a store. YUM!!!!
> We do have amazing wildlife up there.


We had a friend who used an old fridge for a smoker, and he did fresh caught snapper fish in it. Drool! Yum! 
Actually he was Faye's dad, and he'd take Stu and I out fishing a lot back in the 60s-80s. 
The features in the picture are the actual pattern colours. Must have been waiting to be re-discovered and finally done. 
Speaking of wild things, am watching Jurassic Park, oooh ahh! Seen them before, and they're really cool. Glad we don't have enormous dinosaurs these days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you -
> 
> I do know that putting an orchid in a clay pot is not good - the clay pot retains too much moisture. Plastic then in a clay I would think would be fine.
> 
> ...


DH uses distilled water to water his orchids and African violets. We have been told not to water with ice cubes. I would say too close to the vent, and over watered. DD forgets to water her orchids most of the time, and they flower often!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We had a friend who used an old fridge for a smoker, and he did fresh caught snapper fish in it. Drool! Yum!
> Actually he was Faye's dad, and he'd take Stu and I out fishing a lot back in the 60s-80s.
> The features in the picture are the actual pattern colours. Must have been waiting to be re-discovered and finally done.
> Speaking of wild things, am watching Jurassic Park, oooh ahh! Seen them before, and they're really cool. Glad we don't have enormous dinosaurs these days.


Snapper would be good smoked. 
It was waiting for the right time to be done. :sm24: 
I've watched all the Jurassic parks and I rewatch them quite often if something else isn't on, and the Tremors movies too, they are good for knitting to, I don't have to watch as I know what's going to happen but they are quite entertaining. 
I agree, could you imagine trying to live amongst T-Rex's and Velociraptors and such?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My roses are going gangbusters again, the neighbor asked why mine grow so well, I told her that other than deadheading them, I ignore them. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Snapper would be good smoked.
> It was waiting for the right time to be done. :sm24:
> I've watched all the Jurassic parks and I rewatch them quite often if something else isn't on, and the Tremors movies too, they are good for knitting to, I don't have to watch as I know what's going to happen but they are quite entertaining.
> I agree, could you imagine trying to live amongst T-Rex's and Velociraptors and such?


Scary thought, but wonder what a good Bronto-sauris burger would be like aka The Flinstones lol! 
An enormous feast for the family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


Lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


Glad to hear you are having some "me" time.... great photo. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Scary thought, but wonder what a good Bronto-sauris burger would be like aka The Flinstones lol!
> An enormous feast for the family!


I think that David could eat one for sure. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


Beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


That is so lovely Sonja, very well done.! :sm11:

And I must add that it is so wonderful to have Sam back and posting again...... :sm24: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping that the aneurysms stay stable and cause you no further problems. Hoping also that your appetite will pick up. So good, Sam, to have you back with us.


Ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cloudy here- and windy- supposed to be gale force by evening- technically still winter- so I guess I should not be surprised.


And here too.... It has been raining little bits in between the horrid wind and it is only 9c this afternoon! I am getting sick of this..... I need warmth...lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, how fun, love the Eagles. I recorded Aunt Rhoda. Really scary playing dulcimer, singing, and recording for first time. Notice my nerves were so bad I played at NY warp time! I tried to download from phone to KP but couldn't do it,
Anyone know a good, easy app for recording on IPad?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And here too.... It has been raining little bits in between the horrid wind and it is only 9c this afternoon! I am getting sick of this..... I need warmth...lol


We are at 13C- but it does feel chilly- light rain for the last few hours- last week was quite pleasant- I too would like some warmth.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Tami, really appreciate it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


It is adorable. :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are at 13C- but it does feel chilly- light rain for the last few hours- last week was quite pleasant- I too would like some warmth.


Glad we didn't go to last Warriors game this afternoon, they say it's only 9C over there brrrrr!such a big change from yesterday's spring sunshine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this Sonja! the contrast in color and texture is perfect. Can't wait to see the coordinated dress & booties.


Ditto!

Love your precious moments, Fan. I have some Christmas ornaments of those, one for each of my children.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, it's so good to see you post! Healing thoughts continue your way 

It's been a long day that went by very quickly! May have found DH's grandfathers ship records and naturalization papers but not sure yet, as I found another listing with correct name but different dates and ship, but ran out of time before they closed. Spent the time between normal closing time and the lock-in having dinner with friends and shopping a bit before going back for the lock in. Had an uneventful hours drive home. Now sitting with my feet up. Ate a few grapes and took my meds for the night. Watching the Incredible Dr Pol, a real reality show of a veterinary practice. We love it. No fake drama. Just real life in a veterinarian practice. Will head to bed soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, how fun, love the Eagles. I recorded Aunt Rhoda. Really scary playing dulcimer, singing, and recording for first time. Notice my nerves were so bad I played at NY warp time! I tried to download from phone to KP but couldn't do it,
> Anyone know a good, easy app for recording on IPad?


Recording as you play is good for practicing, I use my phone and record sometimes so that I can hear how my timing and rhythm are. Steve used to tease that I played in Reggae mode because when I first started learning, I would speed up so badly. lol :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, it's so good to see you post! Healing thoughts continue your way
> 
> It's been a long day that went by very quickly! May have found DH's grandfathers ship records and naturalization papers but not sure yet, as I found another listing with correct name but different dates and ship, but ran out of time before they closed. Spent the time between normal closing time and the lock-in having dinner with friends and shopping a bit before going back for the lock in. Had an uneventful hours drive home. Now sitting with my feet up. Ate a few grapes and took my meds for the night. Watching the Incredible Dr Pol, a real reality show of a veterinary practice. We love it. No fake drama. Just real life in a veterinarian practice. Will head to bed soon.


We watch Dr. Pol often, it's really good and fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Love your precious moments, Fan. I have some Christmas ornaments of those, one for each of my children.


Thank you they're really cute little figures.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You sure manage to log some miles in. Great that you are able to spend time with family while you are out there and I sure hope that the divorce works out for the best for your nephew. Christopher just kicked out his latest girlfriend, decided she wasn't worth all the trouble she was causing him.
> The Portuguese knitting looks great and if it's easier on the arms/hands that's great. :sm24:


Oh golly, so it didnt work out after all with the girlfriend. Oh well it's good that he has ended it seeing as she was causing trouble. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Scary thought, but wonder what a good Bronto-sauris burger would be like aka The Flinstones lol!
> An enormous feast for the family!


 :sm06: LOL. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went for breakfast this morning, then back here and I spent the day sewing, going as far as I can before having to get the rest of the supplies. I got a lot done and am pleased so far. I'll post a picture if it works. LOL I'm hoping to work on my charm quilt again too. Thanks to Bonnie and Jynx, who sent me fabric, I should have enough to complete the top! I plan to get it quilted over the winter. I think I have figured out the layout at last.

No word on the art show yet. It ends tomorrow so will have to pick up the squid kids if they don't sell, but we'll see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Recording as you play is good for practicing, I use my phone and record sometimes so that I can hear how my timing and rhythm are. Steve used to tease that I played in Reggae mode because when I first started learning, I would speed up so badly. lol :sm12:


Yep, that's me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, I'm slow, can you send pix of your PK clip?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Glad we didn't go to last Warriors game this afternoon, they say it's only 9C over there brrrrr!such a big change from yesterday's spring sunshine.


Quite a shock to the system!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


That's really cute, they are going to love it I have a cross stitch book of Precious Moments somewhere too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will take one when it gets light , for some reason I am awake at 3.30 and it's pitch black here


I hope you get some more sleep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Can't wait to see it. :sm24:
> 
> Got a new song today at guitar lessons, Steve said I'd earned it and that he needed to push me some more, so now I'm working on the Eagles Hotel California, starting with regular chords and then we are going to work up to bar chords on it. That should keep me occupied for awhile. lol So needless to say, David and I played earlier, then we pulled up it up on YouTube to listen and watch them play it, and so for the last hour we've been on an Eagles listening binge.


I love the Eagles, such great music


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went for breakfast this morning, then back here and I spent the day sewing, going as far as I can before having to get the rest of the supplies. I got a lot done and am pleased so far. I'll post a picture if it works. LOL I'm hoping to work on my charm quilt again too. Thanks to Bonnie and Jynx, who sent me fabric, I should have enough to complete the top! I plan to get it quilted over the winter. I think I have figured out the layout at last.
> 
> No word on the art show yet. It ends tomorrow so will have to pick up the squid kids if they don't sell, but we'll see.


Is it a charity thing or do you get paid if they sell?
I can't wait to see your quilt. I think I will be glad when the garden slows down & I can do some sewing again, seems I've been on the run lately with weeding & dealing with all the produce. That should slow down soon


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute, they are going to love it I have a cross stitch book of Precious Moments somewhere too.


Thank you they are really precious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can imagine you were doing an imitation of Elizabeth as you saw the exciting end of the game. Yay!!!!


I sure was! David laughed at me I was so happy when I got home :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lyd said:


> So glad you are finally home Sam. Don't mean to sem like a lurker, as I do read this every week. I work full time on second shift and try to keep house, knit and go see my grands when I have time. Love the reciepes. Lyd


Good to have you say hello.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


Can they do anything about the aneurysms?

Edit- I've seen your answers later. With your other health issues it makes treating them harder as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No problems, I think, if Jasmine follows doctors orders and rests. Think it was minor, thankfully. Be more problems for her parents as she feels better as this is an active kid. Jasmine is a cross country runner.


So resting goes against the grain- and I guess that explains why she was up a tree :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You sure manage to log some miles in. Great that you are able to spend time with family while you are out there and I sure hope that the divorce works out for the best for your nephew. Christopher just kicked out his latest girlfriend, decided she wasn't worth all the trouble she was causing him.
> The Portuguese knitting looks great and if it's easier on the arms/hands that's great. :sm24:


You sounded unsure of her when you mentioned her before- even though you felt that she was pushing him in positive ways.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


At least you were able to take advantage of him being in hospital to rest. But it really is sounding like too much for you- but that will raise a lot of other issues for you won't it if I remember rightly thus making it a huge decision as it impacts not only on Ray but you living arrangements? Sorry for the really tough time you are going through.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here it is not much to look at yet, but the flower is a pretty mauve and white.


It will be lovely, please will you post a picture when it's in bloom.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Scary thought, but wonder what a good Bronto-sauris burger would be like aka The Flinstones lol!
> An enormous feast for the family!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least you were able to take advantage of him being in hospital to rest. But it really is sounding like too much for you- but that will raise a lot of other issues for you won't it if I remember rightly thus making it a huge decision as it impacts not only on Ray but you living arrangements? Sorry for the really tough time you are going through.


And the above from me too.... I hope it all works out for the best for both yourself and Ray.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


So sorry to hear all this Marilyn. It's so hard for you but I'm glad you managed to get some rest while he was in hospital. You just have to grab some rest any time you can. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thinking of everyone in the path of the destruction of Hurricane Harvey and the aftermath. They said on our news that some areas have got up to 50cm of rain so far.... that is an enormous amount. :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, I feel your anguish. Be gentle with yourself. You can only do so much. You could still be with Ray daily if he were in an extended care facility. And you could rest and know he was being cared for in ways you aren't able to.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry that Ray is having such a hard time. I am sure that it is difficult for both of you. Is there some sort of visiting nurse help that you could get to help care for him at home? Prayers for you that some help can be found. 
Sounds like unsettled weather for those of you in the Pacific. Spring is coming in like a lion it seems. Fall in the air this morning and a lazy dog who was reluctant to go out in the chill. She is slowly getting used to the 0400 up time. She is not driven by her stomach as Molly was, so her food sits in the dish until the cat comes and sticks her nose in it. Then, suddenly, Penny finds she must eat it. Now that everyone has been fed, I intend for a few more hours sleep before getting lunch ready. Shall check on hurricane Harvey and see how much destruction he has already wrought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Ray is having such a hard time. I am sure that it is difficult for both of you. Is there some sort of visiting nurse help that you could get to help care for him at home? Prayers for you that some help can be found.
> Sounds like unsettled weather for those of you in the Pacific. Spring is coming in like a lion it seems. Fall in the air this morning and a lazy dog who was reluctant to go out in the chill. She is slowly getting used to the 0400 up time. She is not driven by her stomach as Molly was, so her food sits in the dish until the cat comes and sticks her nose in it. Then, suddenly, Penny finds she must eat it. Now that everyone has been fed, I intend for a few more hours sleep before getting lunch ready. Shall check on hurricane Harvey and see how much destruction he has already wrought.


Unsettled is definitely a characteristic of our weather.
Do I gather your two are getting along a little better?
Hope you had a really good sleep in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And the above from me too.... I hope it all works out for the best for both yourself and Ray.


As do I. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.

*Many Happy Returns*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


Happy Birthday from me too.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am off to bed to read for a while....night all. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn, wishing you the best as you move toward the decision to place DH in a nursing home. You are a good wife and have taken good care of Ray.
I know this decision will not be made lightly but you must take care of yourself too and it does sound as if time is drawing near to make that decision.
When my mom had to do the same with my dad she still went and sat with dad everyday for a large portion of each day. After an adjustment period my dad did better getting the care they provided and so did my mom. Even though it was still a stressful situation, mom also was relieved of the stress of giving the 25/7 care which was good. God bless you and Ray.


Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Machriste!


Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


Thank you, Julie, they are returning from all over quite gradually, and I am delighted to have them back!

Thanks, Gwen and Margaret, tpo.

And to Marilyn in Texas: I am so sorry you are dealing with all this difficulty. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers, and that we are here to support you. The decision to move Ray is a hard one, but you will know when it is time. The first advice for caregivers is: you my take care of yourself in order to care for your loved one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


Keeping you both in my prayers. I'm glad Ray asked to go to the hospital, and the new meds are helping a bit. Glad he's being patient.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am having problems with th email alerts so I have missed things I think. Happy Birthday to those that are having them. Hugs and prayers to those that need them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


Happy Birthday Marilyn!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marilyn! (machriste)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it a charity thing or do you get paid if they sell?
> I can't wait to see your quilt. I think I will be glad when the garden slows down & I can do some sewing again, seems I've been on the run lately with weeding & dealing with all the produce. That should slow down soon


The convention takes a percentage of sales, but I would get paid the remainder. I plan to pay down my dental bill if they sell.

I remember the feeling of waiting for the garden to slow down! I always got tired of it toward fall but appreciated the bounty in winter. Still, sometimes it sure feels like too much of a good thing.

I can't wait to see my quilt, either! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Marilyn!*


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity. 
i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece. 
I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss. 
Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn, I'm glad Ray asked for help, and I know you have some tough decisions ahead. Blessings to both of you, and do take care of yourself, too. Hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Marilyn! (machriste)


Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.

Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, you have had a huge loss and speaking to your doctor about antidepressants is a good idea. I am sorry you are losing your pastor and family also. Hugs.

Marilyn, Happy Birthday! How sweet of your girls to celebrate with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Julie, they are returning from all over quite gradually, and I am delighted to have them back!
> 
> Thanks, Gwen and Margaret, tpo.
> 
> And to Marilyn in Texas: I am so sorry you are dealing with all this difficulty. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers, and that we are here to support you. The decision to move Ray is a hard one, but you will know when it is time. The first advice for caregivers is: you my take care of yourself in order to care for your loved one.


 :sm24: What you say about caring for others, is so true. I was lucky when I had Mum with us that I was only 39. I know Marilyn is a wonderful wife in very trying circumstances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


Donna, it is very early days yet, in the grieving process- of course you are down- I hope your Doctor is a sensitive person. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


How special!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


I hope the new meds help. It's so hard on you trying to care for him, take care.

Are you in the path of this terrible hurricane? Stay safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilyn, wishing you the best as you move toward the decision to place DH in a nursing home. You are a good wife and have taken good care of Ray.
> I know this decision will not be made lightly but you must take care of yourself too and it does sound as if time is drawing near to make that decision.
> When my mom had to do the same with my dad she still went and sat with dad everyday for a large portion of each day. After an adjustment period my dad did better getting the care they provided and so did my mom. Even though it was still a stressful situation, mom also was relieved of the stress of giving the 25/7 care which was good. God bless you and Ray.


It's a very hard situation but a person can only do so much. So often people try to care for the loved one & end up going first, then the other has to go into a home. I know it's a hard decision especially when nursing care puts such a financial burden on you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Julie, they are returning from all over quite gradually, and I am delighted to have them back!
> 
> Thanks, Gwen and Margaret, tpo.
> 
> And to Marilyn in Texas: I am so sorry you are dealing with all this difficulty. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers, and that we are here to support you. The decision to move Ray is a hard one, but you will know when it is time. The first advice for caregivers is: you my take care of yourself in order to care for your loved one.


I hope you have a great birthday Marilyn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


That is wonderful????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


maybe an anti depressant would help get over the bad days, I don't know if they are something that has to be taken every day or just as needed. Hope you are feeling a little brighter soon & know there's always someone her to lean on.
Sorrry your pastor is moving on, hopefully they will stay close enough for you to visit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


What a nice group of girls!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Machriste, Happy Birthday. What a neat bunch of girls with which you work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, so it didnt work out after all with the girlfriend. Oh well it's good that he has ended it seeing as she was causing trouble. :sm19:


Yes, Christopher came over a couple nights ago really upset and in tears, that she was what he wanted but she was taking off with her sister and she would say it was all his fault, never said what was his fault, needless to say, in mom fashion I asked him what it was that he loved about her and he couldn't name a single thing, so I told him he was in love with the idea of being in love and if he couldn't come up with one single thing, he needed to think about that, and that brain trauma causes behavior and mood swings, he said the only thing her brain trauma was doing was giving her an excuse to say "poor me". 
So he came by yesterday in a totally different frame of mind, said he was great, she was gone and he was moving on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went for breakfast this morning, then back here and I spent the day sewing, going as far as I can before having to get the rest of the supplies. I got a lot done and am pleased so far. I'll post a picture if it works. LOL I'm hoping to work on my charm quilt again too. Thanks to Bonnie and Jynx, who sent me fabric, I should have enough to complete the top! I plan to get it quilted over the winter. I think I have figured out the layout at last.
> 
> No word on the art show yet. It ends tomorrow so will have to pick up the squid kids if they don't sell, but we'll see.


Isn't it lovely that we can all share some of what we have that isn't being used with those who can use it? 
Such a lovely place here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yep, that's me.


We can start our own two woman reggae band!! :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the Eagles, such great music


It is, and I had gotten an Eagles guitar book, so David was playing with most of the songs, said the problem was having to turn pages. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


Oh dear, I hope that the meds kick in soon and are a great help. 
I do pray that everything works out for the best for both you and Ray, I know the thought of putting him in a home has to be more than a little scary and stressful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sounded unsure of her when you mentioned her before- even though you felt that she was pushing him in positive ways.


Yes, I wasn't sure if she'd be a help or someone he needed to fix, but she did seem to be a help at first. Oh well, I told him I'd rather he were 40 with the right partner than 32 with the wrong one, that I want grandbabies but I want them with the right girl/woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of everyone in the path of the destruction of Hurricane Harvey and the aftermath. They said on our news that some areas have got up to 50cm of rain so far.... that is an enormous amount. :sm06: :sm03:


I've been watching it on the weather channel, it's the worst flooding in Houston in history, scary. 
San Antonio has some surface flooding but not too bad, a tree landed on my BFF's mom's jeep in her driveway, but I'm glad it was just the jeep and she was not in it and that it wasn't her house, roof damage would mean water damage and the jeep should be a much easier and cheaper fix/replacement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Marilyn! (machriste)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


There is no time limit or rules to grief, it comes and goes on it's own timeline and can hit right out of the blue, totally unexpected. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


What a great birthday surprise!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Machriste. 
What a wonderful gift from your girls.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, sending you hugs as you go through so many hard times and decisions. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southerngal, I asked for medication after a big loss in my life. It helped me to function out in public and I was working at the time. It doesn't take way from the loss but it does help so you can get out and do what you need to do. Sorry about the loss of your minister also. Hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!!! Cashew milk is good too, creamier than almond.


Mmmmmm????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, hope Billy is healing.

Poledra, sorry about son's break-up but glad he is moving on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy

Now to catch up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope you are having a fantastic day Marilyn , Happy Birthday ????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you have a great birthday Marilyn


Thanks, Bonnie! It is so much fun hearing from my tea party friends from all over the world!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


What a wonderful treat


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too!!!!


Thank y'all. (That is leftover from my year of living in Alabama.)

Southern gal, losing someone you love is hard, and we all experience grief in different ways. Don't hesitate seeking help, whatever feels right to you. There are support groups for those experiencing the death of a spouse. I know people who have benefitted from these groups.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


Yes indeed have a great birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure if she'd be a help or someone he needed to fix, but she did seem to be a help at first. Oh well, I told him I'd rather he were 40 with the right partner than 32 with the wrong one, that I want grandbabies but I want them with the right girl/woman.


Grandbabies with the wrong woman would not be desirable. Delightful as they are they need a stable home ideally with 2 parents.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy
> 
> Now to catch up


Sounds worthwhile then. So you have got rid of stuff from the house and made some money for the hospice- a win-win situation that one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


It's gorgeous here today, in the mid 70's, and humidity is only 51%. We are to get rain tomorrow, Tuesday, and Wednesday. It's been rather cool, in the upper 50's at night, lately.

Talking to your DR will be a good thing, and the fact you are aware that you need a little help is a good sign. Sorry to hear your Pastor is leaving. I am sure they will keep in touch, but know it won't be the same.

Mmmm southern mashed tators and gravy! Milkshake.... chocolate please!

I am so glad to see you posting again. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy
> 
> Now to catch up


That's great!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


Happy Birthday machriste, have a wonderful day. If your girls are back I'm sure they will be helping you celebrate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wise mom! Glad Christopher healing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, dang, I forgot chocolate. Did some grocery shopping after morning meeting. Now I'm pooped. Need to build up reserve. 
Did 5 standing yoga poses yesterday. Boy do I need to work on balance. Tried dancers pose sans chair. Wobbly! Will use chair for awhile, even if I don't need it, safer to have in front of me! Even tree a tad wobbly, but did standing along side of wall. 
Today its floor yoga poses. Knit about 2" 2nd sock at meeting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been watching it on the weather channel, it's the worst flooding in Houston in history, scary.
> San Antonio has some surface flooding but not too bad, a tree landed on my BFF's mom's jeep in her driveway, but I'm glad it was just the jeep and she was not in it and that it wasn't her house, roof damage would mean water damage and the jeep should be a much easier and cheaper fix/replacement.


I'm so glad my DD is not living in Houston now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy
> 
> Now to catch up


I'm glad you did well, hope you get rid of the aches by morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wise mom! Glad Christopher healing.


????????better he finds out the problems before there are grand babies to worry about. I hope he finds Miss Right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm so glad my DD is not living in Houston now.


Good she's moved. Where does she live now? I saw the devastation on TV, I hope the people there can stay safe but what a mess to clean.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just finished canning my peaches, 24 jars. I'm glad they are done.
We are off to a potluck supper/retirement party for some of the people I used to work with.
It's hot & windy here today & to stay that way all week, good harvest weather, some have started combining peas but I will have to start watering the garden.
I hope to get beets &'corn harvested this week & some of the garden cleaned up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good she's moved. Where does she live now? I saw the devastation on TV, I hope the people there can stay safe but what a mess to clean.


She's back in the UK about 10 miles down the road!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


It is always a sad time when, as you age, you realise that you need help with basic things. Perhaps discuss with your DH your concerns, and perhaps involve him in the search for a place that maybe suits you both, one with advancing levels of care. Who knows, if you haven't talked about this already, your DH hopefully will surprise you and be now ready to consider this himself.

I hope you can do what is best for yourselves and be happy with your decision.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of everyone in the path of the destruction of Hurricane Harvey and the aftermath. They said on our news that some areas have got up to 50cm of rain so far.... that is an enormous amount. :sm06: :sm03:


Saw some of the destruction on the news, seems it may have been very high cat 4. Hope all our Texans are safe. Unfortunately, very heavy rainfall comes after a hurricane/cyclone. The last 2 cat 5s that impacted the Qld coast have descended as they deteriorated and caused flooding chaos here in SEQld.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Machriste!


Happy Birthday Machriste


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


Depression is a demon to deal with, so I encourage you to talk to your doc about this. Perhaps a councillor would work as well. Hugs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Depression is a demon to deal with, so I encourage you to talk to your doc about this. Perhaps a councillor would work as well. Hugs[/quote
> 
> Absolutely the truth. Depression is no different than a broken leg. With a broken leg you need help to stand. With depression you need help to "stand" and continue on in life as well. Don't be afraid to ask your doctor for help. Good thoughts and prayers for you in this most difficult time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Donna, hugs to you. The first few months are hard, I know. If you feel you need something to help, by all means ask your doctor. You want to feel better, which is a good sign, but just take care of you the best you know how and let yourself grieve as you need to. I speak from experience.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy
> 
> Now to catch up


 :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, I'm slow, can you send pix of your PK clip?


I watched verypinks video. She seems to show it the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


Well done you! They are very cool items, and will be treasured for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, dang, I forgot chocolate. Did some grocery shopping after morning meeting. Now I'm pooped. Need to build up reserve.
> Did 5 standing yoga poses yesterday. Boy do I need to work on balance. Tried dancers pose sans chair. Wobbly! Will use chair for awhile, even if I don't need it, safer to have in front of me! Even tree a tad wobbly, but did standing along side of wall.
> Today its floor yoga poses. Knit about 2" 2nd sock at meeting.


Sounds great to me.
:sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> It will be lovely, please will you post a picture when it's in bloom.


Will do, looks like a few more days before it comes out. They're quite tiny flowers about 1/2 inch in length.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


So sad about the vertigo on top of everything else. You all are in my prayers.

On a happier note, I finally sent my DM one of your beautiful bags. She got the one with the boots and flowers on it. She loves it! So fitting as she's into western things and the cowboy poets when they are in her area.

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good she's moved. Where does she live now? I saw the devastation on TV, I hope the people there can stay safe but what a mess to clean.


DH has a cousin who just moved to Texas for work and then they let that position go. I forget where he is so I will have to check. Ok, he is just north of San Antonio and his last post said he didn't have the full effect of the storm yet. It looks like he may not get the center of the storm. I hope anyone in Houston and along the coast is ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just found out my cousin and her kids are OK in Houston. DD#2's friend checked in yesterday. Such terrible devastation right now. Sending good thoughts for all there.

Daralene, I looked up lady slippers and they are wild orchids, so you were right to call them so!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Am in sunny and mild VA near D.C. today. Didn't have lunch with my nephew and his mom. Don't know what happened as they didn't return my calls. So grabbed a lump crab cake, hush puppies and a tomato/cucumber salad at a little place before driving over here. Also had a delish chocolate mousse for dessert. 

Happy birthday, Marilyn. Sounds like you have had a great day. 

Saw pics of Houston. My, they will have a few days of drying out down there. Hope everyone who was in the path of Harvey is safe and dry. 

Pics of my latest knits using mostly the PK style. The purl of the larger hat was done with PK as was the purls on the infant hat and mitts. All knit stitches done by flicking, except bottom rows of infant hat. Noticed they were tighter than my normal knit. Booties are called crossover booties and they are small. They may fit my 18" doll. Have done a crocheted version of them and wanted to ty the knit. 

Okay, too long again so I'll close. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


I am sure you have answered this question, but what is their plan for action, those are nothing to fool around with, but i know your in a more weakened state now, so maybe as i read along i will see if you answer, just finished eating a pb banana and fresh spinach sandwich, didn't know what sounded good, wanted something sweet, but also wanted something that would stay with me. am doing WW so i figured my pts for the nite and a few of my wkly ones and i am legal and full. sweet tooth has been appeased.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, the pepper spray is great if the wind isn't blowing like what happened to me when I was running. Sprayed it at the dog and it blew back on me. If there is time????make sure you are not in the direction of the wind and the dog is. Not funny at the time but I can laugh now. About 40 yrs. ago. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


ok, so they teach in self defence courses to keep a can of wasp spray by your bedside cause it is easier to use shoots farther than pepper spray and heavier spray, so no blow back. try that maybe


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so they teach in self defence courses to keep a can of wasp spray by your bedside cause it is easier to use shoots farther than pepper spray and heavier spray, so no blow back. try that maybe


Thank you. That sounds very doable and I will not walk without some self defense against dogs again. I have wasp spray in the garage.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was able to get caught up on last week's and the 13 pages of this week. I was in a bad area for wifi so the tablet caused me typing problems. So glad I was able to get a good signal here to find out what everyone has been up to.
> 
> ...


i don't know how but i missed about the snake find in AZ, someone enlighten me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up here. Keeping those in need in prayer. Lovely knitting Kathy and Sorlenna so glad that at least one of the squid sold. TTYL


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a very hard situation but a person can only do so much. So often people try to care for the loved one & end up going first, then the other has to go into a home. I know it's a hard decision especially when nursing care puts such a financial burden on you


when my dad went into the nursing home, it was so hard for us, but the final factor was mom was worn out and when dad got to where he could no longer move himself with out mom pulling and tugging on him, we had to do something, He hated it. We brought him home for days when we were all over to moms, and then took him back to home at night, he didn't understand why he couldn't just go back and sleep in his old bed. we explained to him, he had a room with a window by his bed, so we had bird feeders outside window, we decorated his part of the room with his hunting stuff, brought over his tv and western movies, mom had lunch every day with him and sometimes came back to have supper with him and stay till he was put back to bed. she lived very close only minutes away. we all popped in for visits and i usually spent Sat. afternoons sitting with him and we watched either one of his movies or the Virginian, Bonanza or what ever western was on. you just have to do the best you can do, we found also its best to not have a routine, to pop in unexpectedly to check on his care. it takes a while and you must stay on them to get his care right. we all went many rounds with the home over several issues, you have to to insure the best care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Grandbabies with the wrong woman would not be desirable. Delightful as they are they need a stable home ideally with 2 parents.


Absolutely, and a mom that I can get along with easily and well is a major plus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, dang, I forgot chocolate. Did some grocery shopping after morning meeting. Now I'm pooped. Need to build up reserve.
> Did 5 standing yoga poses yesterday. Boy do I need to work on balance. Tried dancers pose sans chair. Wobbly! Will use chair for awhile, even if I don't need it, safer to have in front of me! Even tree a tad wobbly, but did standing along side of wall.
> Today its floor yoga poses. Knit about 2" 2nd sock at meeting.


I've been working on strength (arm and shoulder)and balance poses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm so glad my DD is not living in Houston now.


For sure, glad she's safely back in the UK, I think Jeanette has family somewhere in there, and the house in Galveston, I sure hope that they are all safe and no major damage. Jynx's GD is in Austin, so should be safe, just really soggy, my friends and family in San Antonio are all safe, some trees down from the winds and lots of rain, but no major damage. 
Jynx, Pammie, and Railyn should all be safe and not tooooo wet, they are far enough from the coast that they shouldn't have any major effects from the storm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????better he finds out the problems before there are grand babies to worry about. I hope he finds Miss Right


I agree, and I hope so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


That's great!! Hopefully Clementine will sell too. 
Awesome compliment, but I agree with her, they are great!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just found out my cousin and her kids are OK in Houston. DD#2's friend checked in yesterday. Such terrible devastation right now. Sending good thoughts for all there.
> 
> Daralene, I looked up lady slippers and they are wild orchids, so you were right to call them so!


Great that they are safe, that's a relief for sure, there is so much flooding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am in sunny and mild VA near D.C. today. Didn't have lunch with my nephew and his mom. Don't know what happened as they didn't return my calls. So grabbed a lump crab cake, hush puppies and a tomato/cucumber salad at a little place before driving over here. Also had a delish chocolate mousse for dessert.
> 
> ...


I hope that it's nothing too major that kept them from lunch, your lunch sounds yummy. 
I love the hats and booties, the yellow is so cheerful. 
Your posts are never too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday machriste and many more. hope your girls showed you a good time.



Lurker 2 said:


> I spotted one birthday in the list- machriste- Marilyn who may by now be inundated with returning scholars.
> 
> *Many Happy Returns*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been working on strength (arm and shoulder)and balance poses.


Good for you. I do know that flexibility and balance come back within a month. Strength may take awhile at 75. Incidentally I have yoga paws for hands and feet. Wonderful no more slipping doing downward dog and helpful for standing poses. Also they come in cute bag and you can throw them in car and do yoga by beach, stream, park etc. or when on travel sans mat. Amazon sells them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang in there southern gal - it will get better. and definitely ask your dr about an antidepressant. they will help with the hard times. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> Sam you need some thick milk shakes and some southern mashed tators and gravey over them. good food to put some meat on your bones. ok, will get back to reading and catching up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am in sunny and mild VA near D.C. today. Didn't have lunch with my nephew and his mom. Don't know what happened as they didn't return my calls. So grabbed a lump crab cake, hush puppies and a tomato/cucumber salad at a little place before driving over here. Also had a delish chocolate mousse for dessert.
> 
> ...


Those are great! My tension is tighter doing the PK also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good for you. I do know that flexibility and balance come back within a month. Strength may take awhile at 75. Incidentally I have yoga paws for hands and feet. Wonderful no more slipping doing downward dog and helpful for standing poses. Also they come in cute bag and you can throw them in car and do yoga by beach, stream, park etc. or when on travel sans mat. Amazon sells them.


Strength does take longer, even at 52. :sm13: 
Oh well, we'll get there. 
I have yoga socks and gloves, but I don't like them, they are too consticting. I will have to look up the yoga paws. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm so glad my DD is not living in Houston now.


Does she still have contacts there? Must seem even more worse to her having lived there-it does give a connection to a place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


Good that Cyrus was adopted. Hope they don't miss each other too much :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are great! My tension is tighter doing the PK also.


Testing 123


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Testing 123


I got sound, no image? Well done- don't know that I could download something like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Testing 123


That was great Joy!!! Well done, and you have a wonderful singing voice. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made good progress today on the charm quilt! Yay! Feels good to be moving forward on it after so long, but I still have squares and strips all over the place. LOL Finding my table underneath will be motivation. Ha! 

The other project is coming along but hit a stopping point as I need background fabric. In time. I'm getting the details on my commissioned project, so will probably start that end of week. I have been knitting a bit but can't seem to stick with it at the moment. At least I'm doing something. I meant also to comment on the Portuguese knitting--I find it very useful when purling those long WS rows on shawls. It's much easier on my hands!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, don't know of app I can use for image and sound. I'm open if anyone knows one.
KayeJo, truly you are too kind. Will be fun to see if I can slow the tempo down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made good progress today on the charm quilt! Yay! Feels good to be moving forward on it after so long, but I still have squares and strips all over the place. LOL Finding my table underneath will be motivation. Ha!
> 
> The other project is coming along but hit a stopping point as I need background fabric. In time. I'm getting the details on my commissioned project, so will probably start that end of week. I have been knitting a bit but can't seem to stick with it at the moment. At least I'm doing something. I meant also to comment on the Portuguese knitting--I find it very useful when purling those long WS rows on shawls. It's much easier on my hands!


I love to see your and Bonnie's quilts when you get them done. 
I spent the afternoon sewing a tablet case for my new tablet, it's not great but it will do the job keeping it from getting scratched or broken when I'm not using it. I think I've finally gotten my sock figured out, I kept messing up the middle of one motif, it was driving me nuts, it's taken me 2 days to do an hours knitting, but I think I'm back on track now. 
I'm going to have to try the Portuguese knitting since it works so well for you and Kathy. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't know of app I can use for image and sound. I'm open if anyone knows one.
> KayeJo, truly you are too kind. Will be fun to see if I can slow the tempo down.


I just use the video on my camera and turn the volume up so it records loudly enough. 
LOL!! You'll start to slow a bit when you start to relax, use your breath, kind of like yoga.
P.S. David liked it too, he can't believe you not in your 50's. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love to see your and Bonnie's quilts when you get them done.
> I spent the afternoon sewing a tablet case for my new tablet, it's not great but it will do the job keeping it from getting scratched or broken when I'm not using it. I think I've finally gotten my sock figured out, I kept messing up the middle of one motif, it was driving me nuts, it's taken me 2 days to do an hours knitting, but I think I'm back on track now.
> I'm going to have to try the Portuguese knitting since it works so well for you and Kathy. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, thank you and the summary ladies for a new week, It's hot here and sounds like it's going to be for the next week at least, in the 90's.
> I bought a new pitcher for making iced tea in, which normally isn't newsworthy, but it's too tall for the fridge, so I decided in my infinite wisdom, that if I cleared out the fridge, I could move the shelves around and make it fit, wrong, but the fridge did get cleaned out well and organized.
> David is home for the weekend, left to go fishing, I have 3 unhappy pups that he didn't take them with him. lol


Is it plastic? I use a cheap one as a wonderful portable yarn bowl for outdoor knitting. Great for sporting events or camping.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM..... So glad you are home. Hope you have lots of high calorie snacks around, nuts, dried fruit, anything at all that sounds good and takes no fixing. Rest, walk, eat.... Rest, walk eat.... Maybe throw in a little computer and knitting time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is it plastic? I use a cheap one as a wonderful portable yarn bowl for outdoor knitting. Great for sporting events or camping.


It's the plastic gallon self mixing pitcher from pampered chef, so way to big for a yarn bowl and definitely not going camping, lol, we never take anything to make it one anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone, so glad to hear you are home, Sam. Rest and eat!!
> 
> Thanks for the opening. I love Indian food, and saw the great spices in several recipes this week. But it was the comfort food that really appealed to me--the muffins and the chicken and leek pie. It has been a crazy week-- one of those when anything that could go wrong, did!!! But all is well. I am achy tired tonight. So good to have our chef back for a day; she and I put away two big food orders getting ready for tomorrow's return of "the girls." Chef will be back cooking early Sept., so we get a fair amount of easy to fix foods for them while they are on their own. I started the day receiving new furniture for four double rooms. There were lots of problems with the order including the furniture arriving with two different color finishes. By noon I had to charge my phone I had made so many calls.
> 
> ...


Glad that you have handled all the crises... If something can go wrong, it will. I really feel for the kids moving on campus this week-end and hoping that Rachel has not had too much difficulty getting from her apartment to sorority house. Rush was winding up this week-end in Austin, TX. Some of the rescue teams are staging in Austin.

Thanks for the compliment on Livey's artwork too. I may ask her to do my drive, just for grins. It would just make me smile. I thought it was a nice perk for the Seniors.

I have given up on catching up. I did read MOST everything and have certainly been with you all, though silent.

There is just too much going on in TX at the moment. My niece, in Houston, is in a low risk area, but water is at the door of her brand new house and there will be many more days of rain. I have told them to come up, but they can't get out of Houston with the flooded roads and her husband works for a hospital so may not be allowed to leave the area. Her birthday is tomorrow. Bet she'll never forget this one! We have a couple of shelters open here and will undoubtedly have to open more.

So glad the VB girls were in Pearland, TX a couple weeks ago and not now. Speaking of VB, attaching a picture from the tournament this week-end. Even us spectators are in peril! Note all the shocked faces round me and not a single rescuer in sight!.

Haven't heard from friend in Corpus and really worried since she lives right on the water.

Ran errands all day today... Target, Walgreens, Petco, T-mobile store, Tuesday Morning (where manager held the gradient yarns for me) I need to do paperwork for mom's estate, possible lawsuit on mesh, figure out how to get paid for the work I've been doing the last three weeks, but I think I will take the day off and go to Athens, TX with DH tomorrow. It is a nice ride and I have finally figured out where I am on the shawl I am knitting s it would be good to get a little done without my "helpers".

GWEN.... Saw how mad you were with Spectrum. Just wanted to say I am having really big issues with AT&T and will probably be switching to Spectrum! (I worked for Ma Bell for years and have been with AT&T for 20 some years, but no more... Just waiting to get all my e-mail contacts copied. Hate giving up my email account.) We really only have two choices here right now and neither one are great.

I've been paying all our bills for 50+ years but one of the utilities is in DH name I can't get specific info from them, but have told them I PAY so figure it out!!!!! On the other hand, one of the stores, (Wards or Sears) many, many years ago allowed DH to charge tires. I called and said I wasn't paying for it because it was without my permission and he was not on the card. They seemed to think that, as my husband, that was perfectly OK for him to sign. NO!!!! Needless to say, that card was cancelled and we don't shop there any more.

I WILL keep up this week and hope never to get behind again. Getting caught up after a few eeks is just impossible. The overviews are a WONDERFUL thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got bread rising, the pane bianco I posted (I think!). It's a little fiddly with the shaping but taste isn't depending on that, I reckon! I'll let y'all know how it comes out.
> 
> We got news that our friend Billy was in a bad wreck a couple of days ago...if you are inclined, I'd appreciate prayers. He's out of ICU but I'm sure has a way to go. He was out of state when it happened.
> 
> ...


Prayers and lots if healing vibes for Bily, Hope he can be transported to nearer home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad that you have handled all the crises... If something can go wrong, it will. I really feel for the kids moving on campus this week-end and hoping that Rachel has not had too much difficulty getting from her apartment to sorority house. Rush was winding up this week-end in Austin, TX. Some of the rescue teams are staging in Austin.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on Livey's artwork too. I may ask her to do my drive, just for grins. It would just make me smile. I thought it was a nice perk for the Seniors.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that your friend in Corpus is okay, that's more than a little scary. 
Holy Cow!!! Tell the girls that next time they want to say hi, do it from a distance? LOL :sm23: 
Glad you are unscathed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Billy. Just had a police visit..I called them. Penny and I went for a quick walk around the block when a really big, 120 pound plus (my estimate) bulldog knocked open the gate to his back yard and came across and attacked. I was trying to protect Penny who, fortunately, tried to quickly run away. The bull dog was nipping at her behind and I am yelling. The bulldog knocked me down on the cement. I am yelling at the dog and trying to keep him away from Penny with the end of the leash, using it as a whip. Got myself off the cement and Penny and I beat a hasty retreat yelling at the bulldog the entire time. Got sis and we went and took pictures of the open gate, the dog trying to charge through it again, house and house number. I have reported the dog as dangerous to the police and suggested we need to check if its rabies shots are current and make sure that the man puts a chain on that gate so the bulldog can't get out by himself again. Fortunately, it was not a child who got attacked as it might have had a very different outcome. I have seen some terrible dog bite injuries in my work. Sadly, I have walked around this block many times in the last many years and never this result. I do hope that the police can convince the owner (who was not home at the time) that he needs to do better on the gate.


Oh, Dear! That had to be so frightening for both of you. I hope the police take it seriously. Do you also have an animal control facility in town? I would surely call them. Hope you were not too badly scraped up. I love animals but am afraid of any dog that charges or bites, no matter the size.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I'll try that! Love your Davids remark! Bless his soul.
Jynx, praying for everyone impacted by hurricane. Didn't know VB spectators were in danger! Glad you're ok.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is playing a jazz festival today in Lewiston, NY. Decided to take some me time and stay home. Thought I'd share my cuppa' with you. Orchids are in bloom....Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla. The cinnamon came out a little heavy so thank goodness I like cinnamon. :sm23:


That looks delicious. I was just looking at new orchid plants today when running errands but resisted. The kittens are a little too interested in plants to add anything that tempting right now, Yours is lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have had some lose almost all their leaves. I don't know what I am doing but I think I was watering too much at the time. I think they do better when I neglect them and let them dry out and then water. I try and use orchid fertilizer once a week but I'm afraid it is more like once a month. Here is my other one that is in bloom. Orchids aren't that pretty when not in bloom. I'm not sure where to cut the stalk off either. I think near the air vent is probably not good although air from outside is probably ok with open windows. I've been told some people keep them outside but I've not done that....yet. I think I would forget them. Hope yours comes back. Don't give up. I've thought I would lose the one with the yellow leaf and it had many more yellow leaves but it came back. I let it dry out and then watered with some food, not too much.


I used to keep mine outside in the summer on a shady wall of the patio. They did gret. No food, just water when dry. Then I repotted them. Killed them all!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathy, they are all so cute. Love the little yellow mitts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't know of app I can use for image and sound. I'm open if anyone knows one.
> KayeJo, truly you are too kind. Will be fun to see if I can slow the tempo down.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you guys seen these booties? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true


Those are darling and what a great way to use up lots of leftovers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam im busy knitting booties right now just made a big mistake because im in a rush trying to get them finished
> Here is the cardigan , ive just finished the dress now to frog the darn booties


Adorable little cardi. Of course everything that comes off your needles is precious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - they did find two aortic aneurysms while they were poking around. --- sam


Two? You sure do everything in spades. It may be that they will want to put in stents after your strength is built up. That is what Gerry had done and it was really a quick surgery, just one night in hospital as I recall He does have to have a scan every year to make sure it is functioning properly, but that is no big deal. I am assuming that they blasted those darned kidney stones out. I was so far behind and did do a lot of catch up but missed some things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Just off the needles my final picture for adopted family's, Christmas.
> It's from a series called Precious Moments, and I recently discovered it was from Hallmark cards. Well that's amazing as Faye the children's grandma, used to work for Hallmark for many years. Looking at it, I think the butterflies can represent the 3 children of Catherine and Michael. Kind of cute.


Darling! When we stayed in Missouri for mom's celebration of life, we stayed at the hotel that used to be the Precious Moments hotel. Every room is decorated with pictures of them. They have a chapel for weddings as well. One of my friends worked for a Hallmark store and she collected almost all of them.... and I do mean ALL. She has all the original boxes in the attic. She also does the Christmas ornaments and some f the teddy bear series. The thought of dusting them all gives me the willies...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just found out my cousin and her kids are OK in Houston. DD#2's friend checked in yesterday. Such terrible devastation right now. Sending good thoughts for all there.
> 
> Daralene, I looked up lady slippers and they are wild orchids, so you were right to call them so!


I didn't know lady slippers were orchids. They grow wild here.

I'm glad your family & friends are safe from the hurricane. The photos I've seen on TV are terrible


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is so sweet! Love the aqua and white.


Machriste, was talking about your ear exam and the "normal" MRI with DH today. His Dr. did the same thing when he had the dramatic loss in one ear recently. He was also "normal" though none of us think so! They did change the receptor in the one er to her lower sounds better. It has only been a wek so I'm not sure if it is working or not. I can never tell if he can't hear or is just ignoring me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was able to get caught up on last week's and the 13 pages of this week. I was in a bad area for wifi so the tablet caused me typing problems. So glad I was able to get a good signal here to find out what everyone has been up to.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the stitches were done differently in Portuguese knitting. I thought it was just the tensioning on the shoulder pin.. Good for you getting that mastered.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Can't wait to see it. :sm24:
> 
> Got a new song today at guitar lessons, Steve said I'd earned it and that he needed to push me some more, so now I'm working on the Eagles Hotel California, starting with regular chords and then we are going to work up to bar chords on it. That should keep me occupied for awhile. lol So needless to say, David and I played earlier, then we pulled up it up on YouTube to listen and watch them play it, and so for the last hour we've been on an Eagles listening binge.


Now I have that playing over and over in my mind. Always did like the kind of weird words. It's a good one to play, interesting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last Thursday Ray was trying to sit on the sofa, fell and pulled his walker down on top of him. When the firemen came, he surprised me by asking to go to the hospital. He has been having a terrible time with vertigo. Add that to the Parkinson's, he was very miserable and unstable. The ER dr. decided to keep him to see what they could do. He has been in the ER less that 2 weeks ago and was released after a few hours. Anyway, they tried a new medication and that helped a little and also have some exercises for him. He came home late this afternoon. On Friday he was so dizzy that he couldn't even sit up without help. Today he is riding the wheelchair or scooter and still needs a lot of help. Hopefully he will get feeling better soon. Today he is being patient and nice which is such a big help. I am afraid that I will have to put him in a home before too long as he is too big for me to handle. Never thought my life would end up like this. While he was in the hospital, I tried to get some extra rest so I feel pretty good.
> So glad Sam is home and on the mend. Do be careful dear friend, and get well quickly.
> I need to get the dishes done and get to bed. Happy Knitting one and all.


IT is so distressing that Ray is having such problems. I know how hard it is on you as well. You must NOT feel guilty about the need to put Ray in a nursing home at some point. Don't wait too long. In the long run, it is better for him because he will have immediate help and monitoring so that they may be able to better control his vertigo and other problems. It is an adjustment and he probably won't like it at first but you have to be realistic. He is a large man and you cannot handle it alone. Ruining your own health doesn't do either of you any good. If we had moved mom into retirement living earlier, I think she would have adjusted better. I know that is true when we had to finally do assisted living. sometimes reality is a bitter pill. If there is someplace close to you, visiting can be frequent and you will be in a better frame of mind. It is sometimes recommended that you not overdo visiting at first so that they adjust better but the facility or Ray's Dr. can give you the best advice on that. Know that you are both in my prayers every night. It sounds as though Ray's accidents are becoming much more frequent Please consider a change in the very near future, for both your sakes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Marilyn!


What she said! Hope you had time to squeeze in a little celebration.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i kept up fairly well, till the end of the wk, will have to go back to read. we are having some really unusual Aug. weather. suppose to be in the mid 60's tonight, hmmmmmmmmm strange, but at last for a few days no humidity.
> i should have worked outside in the yard yesterday, but i did stuff inside, worked on a necklace, then knit some dishcloths for my niece.
> I am thinking i will ask my DR for something for depression, i seem to do only what i absolutely have to do and have not much interest in much right now. i just think i am still dealing with the loss of BJ and i do ok for a while, then i am so so sad at what if's. won't hurt to ask.
> We are going to be looking for a new pastor, ours left after 5 yrs. some disputes over his spending issues, i loved them so, i have leaned on both of them and her Dad and STep mom, they are wonderful folks. Mike assures me that he and Diane will keep in touch via emails and maybe face book. so yet another loss.
> ...


 Please do ask the Dr. for some help. I take a mild dose of anxiety medication and it is a great deal of help for me. Since I was MIA when you lost your beloved BJ, I am not up to date on what happened but I know just how close you two were and what a terrible shock it had to be. Anyone would have trouble adjusting. It does take time to find a new normal. Please ask. So sorry that you are losing part of your support team. Well, they aren't actually lost but not as readily available as once before. Sometimes, the only way to get through the day is just put one foot in front of the other and see where it leads you. Hugs and prayers sent your way. So glad to see you back here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday greeting. Such a cute card, Kate; I grew with that kind of clothes line.
> 
> Well, when I went out to put up breakfast, I was met by a mob of darling girls yelling, "happy birthday, MC", a card and gift card, six decorated cupcakes, dozens of bagels and cream cheese and a lot of hugs. (They combined my birthday celebration with their welcome meeting at 8 am.)


Knew those girls would make sure you had a celebration. Cake for breakfast is the best!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Christopher came over a couple nights ago really upset and in tears, that she was what he wanted but she was taking off with her sister and she would say it was all his fault, never said what was his fault, needless to say, in mom fashion I asked him what it was that he loved about her and he couldn't name a single thing, so I told him he was in love with the idea of being in love and if he couldn't come up with one single thing, he needed to think about that, and that brain trauma causes behavior and mood swings, he said the only thing her brain trauma was doing was giving her an excuse to say "poor me".
> So he came by yesterday in a totally different frame of mind, said he was great, she was gone and he was moving on.


Smart mom to lead him gently to discovering for himself that he was not really in love, just with the idea. If it was the real thing, he could not have been consoled. Just hope he remembers that when she decides to drift back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We can start our own two woman reggae band!! :sm04:


I do love me some good Marley. You two are far from sporting the dreadlocks though! Start knitting some hats!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure if she'd be a help or someone he needed to fix, but she did seem to be a help at first. Oh well, I told him I'd rather he were 40 with the right partner than 32 with the wrong one, that I want grandbabies but I want them with the right girl/woman.


Again, wise. My brother was always "rescuing". He needed to feel like he was "fixing" something for someone. Three wives later, he may have finally found out that doesn't work. Either that or he is just getting too old to make another change!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been watching it on the weather channel, it's the worst flooding in Houston in history, scary.
> San Antonio has some surface flooding but not too bad, a tree landed on my BFF's mom's jeep in her driveway, but I'm glad it was just the jeep and she was not in it and that it wasn't her house, roof damage would mean water damage and the jeep should be a much easier and cheaper fix/replacement.


My niece is in Missouri City, between Pearland and Sugarland. She had thought about coming to Dallas but decided to stay put since they are in a low risk area. Well, not so low risk now. Unfortunately, the roads won't allow them to leave now and her husband works in a hospital so probably considered essential. Even Austin is getting a lot of rain. It is going to take years to recover, especially if some of the levies give.

So glad you friend was not injured. Livey's best friend has her grandfather and wife and puppy up here for the VB tournament. I ran into them while running errands today and they are hoping to go home tomorrow, as they live on north side, but are watching the weather closely. They may have to postpone a couple days. Neither one of us can remember it being like this in SA.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, dang, I forgot chocolate. Did some grocery shopping after morning meeting. Now I'm pooped. Need to build up reserve.
> Did 5 standing yoga poses yesterday. Boy do I need to work on balance. Tried dancers pose sans chair. Wobbly! Will use chair for awhile, even if I don't need it, safer to have in front of me! Even tree a tad wobbly, but did standing along side of wall.
> Today its floor yoga poses. Knit about 2" 2nd sock at meeting.


Sure hoping I can get back to some simple poses. I used to be very good at balance ones but it is slipping away with no practice. Anything you can do is good. I'm going to ask Dr. one last time when I see him Tues. He is retiring and I need reassurance that the pain I am having is OK and that the worsening nerve pain is not needing attention. If those are both OK, I'm going to start doing a few things regardless. Just need to make sure DH doesn't see me. I won't lift, etc. but need to build up some core strength sooner than later. It has been over 5 months since surgery. 6-8 should be total healing. I am walking more, but the nerve pain makes that not as easy as it was.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Jynx, been watching the news today and it's absolutely horrendous seeing the destruction the hurricane has done, and now the rain. 
Thinking of you and your family at this very scary time you're going through. 
How lovely you have the Hallmark ornaments. We haven't had them here they're so cute, thank you for sharing your memories.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


Congrats. I would definitely feel flattered about the guest artist comment. Clementine may not be with you long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH has a cousin who just moved to Texas for work and then they let that position go. I forget where he is so I will have to check. Ok, he is just north of San Antonio and his last post said he didn't have the full effect of the storm yet. It looks like he may not get the center of the storm. I hope anyone in Houston and along the coast is ok.


He may be OK. The affected ares are in for even more. They can't even keep the news stations on the air in Houston right now. My niece and her DH may be regretting that they didn't come up here. With the stall and future rain predictions, clean-up is going to take forever. There will definitely be more damage. I'm even concerned about GD in Austin. They are getting more rain than ever before.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am in sunny and mild VA near D.C. today. Didn't have lunch with my nephew and his mom. Don't know what happened as they didn't return my calls. So grabbed a lump crab cake, hush puppies and a tomato/cucumber salad at a little place before driving over here. Also had a delish chocolate mousse for dessert.
> 
> ...


Those all look great. I like that crossover style and have been meaning to make some. Love a good lump crab cake. Your family may have had complications with dog and surgery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I am sure you have answered this question, but what is their plan for action, those are nothing to fool around with, but i know your in a more weakened state now, so maybe as i read along i will see if you answer, just finished eating a pb banana and fresh spinach sandwich, didn't know what sounded good, wanted something sweet, but also wanted something that would stay with me. am doing WW so i figured my pts for the nite and a few of my wkly ones and i am legal and full. sweet tooth has been appeased.


Never would have thought of adding spinach to that sandwich! Glad you re feeling full. Hate it when something is not satisfying because that sends me off nibbling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i don't know how but i missed about the snake find in AZ, someone enlighten me.


Sassafrass reported that a rattlesnake was seen peeking out from under a child's playhouse. When animal control came to remove it and upended the playhouse, a nest of 18 babies was found. Luckily no one was hurt, but mighty scary.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> when my dad went into the nursing home, it was so hard for us, but the final factor was mom was worn out and when dad got to where he could no longer move himself with out mom pulling and tugging on him, we had to do something, He hated it. We brought him home for days when we were all over to moms, and then took him back to home at night, he didn't understand why he couldn't just go back and sleep in his old bed. we explained to him, he had a room with a window by his bed, so we had bird feeders outside window, we decorated his part of the room with his hunting stuff, brought over his tv and western movies, mom had lunch every day with him and sometimes came back to have supper with him and stay till he was put back to bed. she lived very close only minutes away. we all popped in for visits and i usually spent Sat. afternoons sitting with him and we watched either one of his movies or the Virginian, Bonanza or what ever western was on. you just have to do the best you can do, we found also its best to not have a routine, to pop in unexpectedly to check on his care. it takes a while and you must stay on them to get his care right. we all went many rounds with the home over several issues, you have to to insure the best care.


I remember when you did that and you all went above and beyond. In Marilyn's case I don't think home visits would be a good idea, but the decorating and making sure there are plenty of memories around are great advise. I think popping in and out is also very wise.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello Jynx, been watching the news today and it's absolutely horrendous seeing the destruction the hurricane has done, and now the rain.
> Thinking of you and your family at this very scary time you're going through.
> How lovely you have the Hallmark ornaments. We haven't had them here they're so cute, thank you for sharing your memories.


We are just fine since we are in Dallas suburb, but the state is huge. Those on the coast are in for a rough time for the next several days. This is truly a bad one, even though it has been downgraded.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to get a card sent to niece and then get some sleep. I know DH wants me to go on his road trip tomorrow. I have so many things I should take care of and should stay home, but was running errands all day today. (Thought it would do him good to be stranded without a car for a change.) Guess he got the point and thinks that taking me along will solve it. NOPE! Getting my car back will solve it. Still, I could use the uninterrupted knitting time and a chance to put off some unpleasant chores!!! Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Christopher came over a couple nights ago really upset and in tears, that she was what he wanted but she was taking off with her sister and she would say it was all his fault, never said what was his fault, needless to say, in mom fashion I asked him what it was that he loved about her and he couldn't name a single thing, so I told him he was in love with the idea of being in love and if he couldn't come up with one single thing, he needed to think about that, and that brain trauma causes behavior and mood swings, he said the only thing her brain trauma was doing was giving her an excuse to say "poor me".
> So he came by yesterday in a totally different frame of mind, said he was great, she was gone and he was moving on.


Glad he is doing fine without her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I ache from the tip of my toe to the top of my head but I had a great day, Lovely weather and sold plenty so I'm happy
> 
> Now to catch up


Well done on the selling! Hope you not aching today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Depression is a demon to deal with, so I encourage you to talk to your doc about this. Perhaps a councillor would work as well. Hugs[/quote
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.

On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


Sorry to hear nobody loved Clementine enough to take her home with them. Glad Cyrus found a new home though!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely, and a mom that I can get along with easily and well is a major plus.


Absolutely... very important! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That was great Joy!!! Well done, and you have a wonderful singing voice. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does she still have contacts there? Must seem even more worse to her having lived there-it does give a connection to a place.


Yes, she still has friends living there. She showed me a photo she had yesterday from someone there showing the water pouring down their street. So far their house is OK but they don't know how long the rain will keep coming.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got sound, no image? Well done- don't know that I could download something like that.


I didn't get a picture or sound! :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE THIS!!!! What a great way for me to start the day listening to you play & sing! Put a big smile on my face. Thank you,
thank you, thank you for sharing!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Testing 123


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There is no image; be sue you have your sound on on your computer....I didn't at first.


Lurker 2 said:


> I got sound, no image? Well done- don't know that I could download something like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up early. Just finished breakfast while catching up. Have water exercise at 9. When I get back home I'll be returning to my cleaning & organizing. Goodness does it ever end! I have definitely found that I can no longer get as much done in a day as I used to but at least I'm moving forward. DH is home today but is supposed to have work tomorrow. Love having him home, especially since he's been helping me some but must admit I like the quiet when he isn't here in regard to him ALWAYS having the news on. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Adorable little cardi. Of course everything that comes off your needles is precious.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'm happy your sale went so well! I'm also happy to report that Cyrus was adopted! Clementine is still with me, but she's waiting in the car, as when we went to pick her up, it started pouring rain just as I was leaving the show. I'll retrieve her once it stops. She can "park" in my rocking chair for a while, and DD says she'll take her to the next art fair where she and her BFF will have a booth (I give them a commission, of course!). I was also told that the guest artist (a well known sci-fi artist) said she loved the squids, so I take that as a massive compliment! I'm happy with it, for sure.


Thank you sorlenna , glad to hear Cyrus went to a good home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There is no image; be sue you have your sound on on your computer....I didn't at first.


Wasn't sure- Kate says she got nothing at all. It was lovely to hear Joy sing and play.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Christopher came over a couple nights ago really upset and in tears, that she was what he wanted but she was taking off with her sister and she would say it was all his fault, never said what was his fault, needless to say, in mom fashion I asked him what it was that he loved about her and he couldn't name a single thing, so I told him he was in love with the idea of being in love and if he couldn't come up with one single thing, he needed to think about that, and that brain trauma causes behavior and mood swings, he said the only thing her brain trauma was doing was giving her an excuse to say "poor me".
> So he came by yesterday in a totally different frame of mind, said he was great, she was gone and he was moving on.


That sounds better. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am in sunny and mild VA near D.C. today. Didn't have lunch with my nephew and his mom. Don't know what happened as they didn't return my calls. So grabbed a lump crab cake, hush puppies and a tomato/cucumber salad at a little place before driving over here. Also had a delish chocolate mousse for dessert.
> 
> ...


Great knits. I knit a little tighter Portuguese style.

:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great knits. I knit a little tighter Portuguese style.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


And I've still to get my head around it- I really need to sort out a pin, because of the length of my hair and not always having it up (head-aches) - I got around 2 to 3 rows done yesterday- I really don't want to be working inside out. (as I would have to, I think, on a Gansey.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just found out my cousin and her kids are OK in Houston. DD#2's friend checked in yesterday. Such terrible devastation right now. Sending good thoughts for all there.
> 
> Daralene, I looked up lady slippers and they are wild orchids, so you were right to call them so!


So glad you were able to get find out they are okay. Quite troubling to wonder how loved ones are and even those we don't know. Such a slow moving storm making the rain even more devastating.

Wow, all this time I have seen wild orchids and just thought it was a beautiful plant with this lovely flower.

This is some info for all of us wondering if overwatering, underwatering, or just plain wondering. :sm02: 
(This is an article, not my question.). "My plants look great. They have healthy roots. The leaves are firm and a beautiful deep green, but I never get any flowers. What's going on?
If you plant isn't flowering and the leaves are a deep, dark green then your plant may not be getting enough light. It can vary with individual plants, (pink Phalaenopsis tend to have darker leaves than white Phalaenopsis) but Phalaenopsis leaves should be a medium green. Plants that aren't getting enough light make excess chlorophyll to compensate for the lack of light, giving the leaves that great looking dark green color. We find that Phalaenopsis require about 4-6 hours of either morning or afternoon sun. They are lower light orchids, but they do need sun. A few hours of sun, directly on the leaves, every day, are needed. Either an east or west window, providing morning or afternoon sun, will work well.

My plant gets plenty of light but it still doesn't flower. What can I do?
If your Phalaenopsis is getting sufficient light and is still not flowering try exposing the plant to cooler air in the evening. In our area, here in the wilds of New Jersey, in late August and September the temperature drops to 58 degrees at night. When your nighttime temperatures are the same try opening a window near your plants to let in the cool night air. Continue the cool nighttime air treatment for three weeks. The variation in temperature between warm day and cool night will often initiate a flower spike.

If you have other questions please give us a call or send us an email."

Stony Brook Orchids
16 Elm Ridge Road
Pennington, New Jersey 08534
Phone/Fax 609-730-8448
[email protected]

Here is a link about watering with ice cubes, which the lady at the orchid show said not to do. I would say if it is working for you then don't change but if it isn't then go to the link: http://oregonorchidsociety.org/ice-cubes-and-orchids
Looks like I need to get some of the real orchid planting material. Wonder if I missed the orchid show this year. Have missed so many years because I was going home to see Mom.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My prayers for everyone in Texas. It looks horrendous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
> He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


You have so much patience. It must be difficult but I am thinking when it is done it will be wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've still to get my head around it- I really need to sort out a pin, because of the length of my hair and not always having it up (head-aches) - I got around 2 to 3 rows done yesterday- I really don't want to be working inside out. (as I would have to, I think, on a Gansey.)


Inside out on a Gansey would be difficult to get your head around along with Portuguese Knitting. So sorry you are having headaches. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, loved hearing your voice and playing. So special and I know it will bring joy to others also. Thank you so much for sharing.

I told DH that I was regaining my singing voice, which also means my health is much better. In my teens DH used to play piano for me while I sang but lost my singing voice when I had so many physical problems. He was thrilled and said he would play the piano for me and I could sing. Told him I'm not good enough for that, just in the car and shower when I'm alone. Well, last night I dreamt I went to a job with him and he was going to make me play the piano in front of the crowd and I don't know how to play the piano. I was thinking how awful it would be and trying to convince him I didn't know how to play the piano and so glad when I woke up and it was just a nightmare.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
> He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


Hooray almost a kitchen , hopefully finished before Christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now I have that playing over and over in my mind. Always did like the kind of weird words. It's a good one to play, interesting.


LOL! 
They do put together some interesting ideas, so does Stevie Nicks. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, loved hearing your voice and playing. So special and I know it will bring joy to others also. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> I told DH that I was regaining my singing voice, which also means my health is much better. In my teens DH used to play piano for me while I sang but lost my singing voice when I had so many physical problems. He was thrilled and said he would play the piano for me and I could sing. Told him I'm not good enough for that, just in the car and shower when I'm alone. Well, last night I dreamt I went to a job with him and he was going to make me play the piano in front of the crowd and I don't know how to play the piano. I was thinking how awful it would be and trying to convince him I didn't know how to play the piano and so glad when I woke up and it was just a nightmare.


Funny what we dream about , I've been seeing the planet's Jupiter to the west and Saturn to the east in the late evenings and last night I dreamt I was on the planet Venus, why Venus and not Jupiter or Saturn I don't know


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Smart mom to lead him gently to discovering for himself that he was not really in love, just with the idea. If it was the real thing, he could not have been consoled. Just hope he remembers that when she decides to drift back.


I'm glad under the circumstances that he wasn't in love with her I sure hope that she finds happiness one day, but my first concern has to be Christopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do love me some good Marley. You two are far from sporting the dreadlocks though! Start knitting some hats!


LOL!!! Too busy knitting other things. lol Maybe I could knit socks with dreds hanging off them? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Again, wise. My brother was always "rescuing". He needed to feel like he was "fixing" something for someone. Three wives later, he may have finally found out that doesn't work. Either that or he is just getting too old to make another change!!


My brother married his wife because she needed rescuing, but then he held on with both hands to the bitter end because he was bound and determined to make it last, they are both miserable and really don't even like each other I don't think. I don't know if he'll stay with her now after his injuries or not, she's total drama and he's the opposite, but the way they talk to each other and act towards each other, we've always know they don't love each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My niece is in Missouri City, between Pearland and Sugarland. She had thought about coming to Dallas but decided to stay put since they are in a low risk area. Well, not so low risk now. Unfortunately, the roads won't allow them to leave now and her husband works in a hospital so probably considered essential. Even Austin is getting a lot of rain. It is going to take years to recover, especially if some of the levies give.
> 
> So glad you friend was not injured. Livey's best friend has her grandfather and wife and puppy up here for the VB tournament. I ran into them while running errands today and they are hoping to go home tomorrow, as they live on north side, but are watching the weather closely. They may have to postpone a couple days. Neither one of us can remember it being like this in SA.


That's what the mayor said, he wasn't going to evacuate because they couldn't put 6.5 million people on the roads, it would be much worse, he's right. 
The worst I saw in SA was in '98, that was an eye opener for sure, give me a good old fashioned earthquake and I know what to do in that, but a flood like that was way beyond my fathoming, I have several friends who lost their homes in that one. The friend in Canyon Lake ended up with one wall and toilet standing at the end of it, and the kids down the road were bringing her her clothing from out of trees. 
The Lake McQueeny and up through Gruene and Canyon Lake have had some serious flooding over the years while I was living there, 2 years in a row once I think. Gruene doesn't flood as bad as the other two though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now they are calling for tropical tornado warnings. 
Now Louisiana is under threat and that is going to cause more problems for Houston and areas. It's really scary, pray for all on the coast and in the path of the horrendous rains and wind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> He may be OK. The affected ares are in for even more. They can't even keep the news stations on the air in Houston right now. My niece and her DH may be regretting that they didn't come up here. With the stall and future rain predictions, clean-up is going to take forever. There will definitely be more damage. I'm even concerned about GD in Austin. They are getting more rain than ever before.


And places like Austin and SA that are usually fairly dry, the rain doesn't soak in to the ground quickly so you end up with so much surface flooding. Hopefully she is able to pretty much just stay in until all the surface water is pretty much gone. 
My BFF has Nieces and their families that live in the Galveston area, I haven't asked if she's heard how they are doing, I know she's stressed worrying about her mom and sons, let alone her nieces.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Funny what we dream about , I've been seeing the planet's Jupiter to the west and Saturn to the east in the late evenings and last night I dreamt I was on the planet Venus, why Venus and not Jupiter or Saturn I don't know


Perhaps because Venus is symbolic of a beautiful woman. :sm24: :sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And places like Austin and SA that are usually fairly dry, the rain doesn't soak in to the ground quickly so you end up with so much surface flooding. Hopefully she is able to pretty much just stay in until all the surface water is pretty much gone.
> My BFF has Nieces and their families that live in the Galveston area, I haven't asked if she's heard how they are doing, I know she's stressed worrying about her mom and sons, let alone her nieces.


Galveston must be really bad. Hope they are all ok.

DH's cousin posted this with a map so he is talking about the picture (being the map.):

Let me put this picture in perspective. The amount of land under this rain is approximately the size of the state of Ohio. It takes us 4 hours to get to Houston and we are the little blue dot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny what we dream about , I've been seeing the planet's Jupiter to the west and Saturn to the east in the late evenings and last night I dreamt I was on the planet Venus, why Venus and not Jupiter or Saturn I don't know


 :sm23: Because women are from Venus and men are from Mars? 
Sorry, couldn't resist. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, loved hearing your voice and playing. So special and I know it will bring joy to others also. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> I told DH that I was regaining my singing voice, which also means my health is much better. In my teens DH used to play piano for me while I sang but lost my singing voice when I had so many physical problems. He was thrilled and said he would play the piano for me and I could sing. Told him I'm not good enough for that, just in the car and shower when I'm alone. Well, last night I dreamt I went to a job with him and he was going to make me play the piano in front of the crowd and I don't know how to play the piano. I was thinking how awful it would be and trying to convince him I didn't know how to play the piano and so glad when I woke up and it was just a nightmare.


Our minds really do come up with some whoppers don't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
> He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


You do have the patience of a saint, I'd have gone round the bend already. Great though that he's working on it and hopefully you'll have a kitchen sooner than later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you were able to get find out they are okay. Quite troubling to wonder how loved ones are and even those we don't know. Such a slow moving storm making the rain even more devastating.
> 
> Wow, all this time I have seen wild orchids and just thought it was a beautiful plant with this lovely flower.
> 
> ...


That's a great article, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up early. Just finished breakfast while catching up. Have water exercise at 9. When I get back home I'll be returning to my cleaning & organizing. Goodness does it ever end! I have definitely found that I can no longer get as much done in a day as I used to but at least I'm moving forward. DH is home today but is supposed to have work tomorrow. Love having him home, especially since he's been helping me some but must admit I like the quiet when he isn't here in regard to him ALWAYS having the news on. TTYL


I understand enjoying the quiet, I love having David home but if we ever won the lottery, he needs to find a hobby that gets him out of the house most days for at least a few hours, I can only take so much fishing tv. lol
No Gwen, the cleaning never ends, it goes on and on and on... At least at my house. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.
> 
> On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


That's so sad, his poor family. 
Lovely orchid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to get a card sent to niece and then get some sleep. I know DH wants me to go on his road trip tomorrow. I have so many things I should take care of and should stay home, but was running errands all day today. (Thought it would do him good to be stranded without a car for a change.) Guess he got the point and thinks that taking me along will solve it. NOPE! Getting my car back will solve it. Still, I could use the uninterrupted knitting time and a chance to put off some unpleasant chores!!! Night all.


A road trip will be nice, but I agree, getting your car back is the optimal thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Galveston must be really bad. Hope they are all ok.
> 
> DH's cousin posted this with a map so he is talking about the picture (being the map.):
> 
> Let me put this picture in perspective. The amount of land under this rain is approximately the size of the state of Ohio. It takes us 4 hours to get to Houston and we are the little blue dot.


Yes, Texas is so big and has a lot of coastline, and the rainbands go in at least as far as a couple hundred miles from the coast. SA is about 100 miles from Corpus and Houston is less than that from Galveston, only about 60 miles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry about the headaches, Julie. It does not sound as though Portuguese knitting is the answer for you. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you sold your items, Sonja :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful orchid Busyworkerbee. So glad you posted it. Brightened my day.
Julie, so glad you still got a bit of knitting done. So sorry for headaches. Hoping today you will be able to find some answers from the new doctor. 
Took Penny for dental cleaning. She is one stubborn dog. Had to lift her out of the car and lift her into the consultation room. She is no dummy. Molly went gladly and knew all the people. Penny, not so. Another reminder that they are very different animals. I do my own dental cleaning today and finish with rheumatology appointment. Good I have the day off. 
Saw that many boats and volunteers for water rescue have been sent from LDS church headquarters in SLC to Texas. Think it is time for a humanitarian donation to help fund these efforts. Don't know how one can really handle flooding. So many people out of homes and losing everything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you sold your items, Sonja :sm24:


Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Please do ask the Dr. for some help. I take a mild dose of anxiety medication and it is a great deal of help for me. Since I was MIA when you lost your beloved BJ, I am not up to date on what happened but I know just how close you two were and what a terrible shock it had to be. Anyone would have trouble adjusting. It does take time to find a new normal. Please ask. So sorry that you are losing part of your support team. Well, they aren't actually lost but not as readily available as once before. Sometimes, the only way to get through the day is just put one foot in front of the other and see where it leads you. Hugs and prayers sent your way. So glad to see you back here.


thanks dreamweaver, this was one of the hardest things for me to adjust to. you know in 2013 we lost my older sister, thirteen months older, her two daughters mom and i raised, she had bipolar issues in a time when no one had a name for it, but still with all the problems she created, she was a big part of my life, she was a nurse for 35 yrs, and was my go to person when Dad got sick and we needed to know what needed to be done, and with all her problems, she was a hoot to be around, then in 2015 we lost dad in May, we had been expecting that as he just started going down hill, but then in Sept. we lost our beloved Keagan, my great nephew who had spina bifida and lived with me and bj when they were younger. he and his bro were at my house every wkend, we did lots of stuff, i am Aunt LaLa to those boys and my nieces also, anyway, he had a successful surgery on his esophagus, was his 20th bday, he was in his second yr of college, and loved the dorm life. then 3 days after the surgery, he passed a blood clot, that was the longest car ride to get to hospital to he and his mom, we were all heart broken and still miss him so much and think of him every day. thought i couldn't hurt any more, then 2017 rolls around, good yr, bj happy with job still we both came down with flu and were so sick for over a wk, finally we got over it, i had some blood work done, my potassium was bottomed out, so got that back in line, bj wouldn't go to dr. but kept having this diarrhea, i went to work one day, he had taken off, cause he didn't feel good, i came in after being gone 3 hrs, he was asleep sittin on couch, which i though was odd, he wasn't in his recliner. i started frying some pot. and onion to go with the baked chicken i had done that morning, when i had the pot. done, i went to wake him, only to find he was gone. They said his heart, because of the meds he took, but i think there was something going on from the bad flu we had, but I will say this, i was so spoiled, he took care of everything, i did cooking, he really cooked better than i when he did. made the best Chinese stir fry and egg rolls, we always cleaned house together and did the outside together, we shared everything. he ironed for me, did a better job, it was his way of getting me around quicker. he just was the best person, such a morning person, not me, always cheery, a very Godly person, love working with the John 3:16 guys from the addiction rehab home close to us, they worked in the laundry with him, he never met a stranger. He has left a very big hole in our family, both the girls thought of him as a father figure and he helped guide and start their lives better, We always did such fun things together, I am sad for the stuff we never got to, who knew i would be a widow at 64, we wanted to travel some in the golden yrs. One thing he did, was set us up for a good life when we stopped working, i am grateful he was mindful of money that way. Its just been hard, and when Leslie leaves for her new place when ever that will be, i will again, have to learn to live alone, i do have my critters. I have thought for a while, i am just treading water, doing what only i must do, so i think i need to talk to dr about it, i just need out of this sad place i am in. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


That's really cute Sonja. Love the colours.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Never would have thought of adding spinach to that sandwich! Glad you re feeling full. Hate it when something is not satisfying because that sends me off nibbling.


my niece laughs at me, i add crunchie stuff to add texture to stuff i eat, i put lots in when i make a scrambled omelette, one of the best sandwiches i made growing up was PB and lettuce, loved the crunch and who doesn't love pb.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sassafrass reported that a rattlesnake was seen peeking out from under a child's playhouse. When animal control came to remove it and upended the playhouse, a nest of 18 babies was found. Luckily no one was hurt, but mighty scary.


oh the horrors


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Because women are from Venus and men are from Mars?
> Sorry, couldn't resist. :sm23:


That is good. You are hot today. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> my niece laughs at me, i add crunchie stuff to add texture to stuff i eat, i put lots in when i make a scrambled omelette, one of the best sandwiches i made growing up was PB and lettuce, loved the crunch and who doesn't love pb.


Plus you are adding nutrition! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful orchid Busyworkerbee. So glad you posted it. Brightened my day.
> Julie, so glad you still got a bit of knitting done. So sorry for headaches. Hoping today you will be able to find some answers from the new doctor.
> Took Penny for dental cleaning. She is one stubborn dog. Had to lift her out of the car and lift her into the consultation room. She is no dummy. Molly went gladly and knew all the people. Penny, not so. Another reminder that they are very different animals. I do my own dental cleaning today and finish with rheumatology appointment. Good I have the day off.
> Saw that many boats and volunteers for water rescue have been sent from LDS church headquarters in SLC to Texas. Think it is time for a humanitarian donation to help fund these efforts. Don't know how one can really handle flooding. So many people out of homes and losing everything.


LOL!! Poor Penny, she's got a lot to get used to, hopefully she'll start to be a bit more helpful. 
Wonderful that they've sent boats and help, it will be greatly appreciated and it's definitely needed. 
They say, send water, blankets, clothes(especially childrens), and canned goods; water is always at the top of the list as so many don't have access to clean water, but checking with the local organizations/church's is the best idea for finding out what is needed. I think that giving monetary donations to the churches and organizations sending aid is a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


That turned out great, I'm not surprised it sold so quick, and it's not a bad photo at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks dreamweaver, this was one of the hardest things for me to adjust to. you know in 2013 we lost my older sister, thirteen months older, her two daughters mom and i raised, she had bipolar issues in a time when no one had a name for it, but still with all the problems she created, she was a big part of my life, she was a nurse for 35 yrs, and was my go to person when Dad got sick and we needed to know what needed to be done, and with all her problems, she was a hoot to be around, then in 2015 we lost dad in May, we had been expecting that as he just started going down hill, but then in Sept. we lost our beloved Keagan, my great nephew who had spina bifida and lived with me and bj when they were younger. he and his bro were at my house every wkend, we did lots of stuff, i am Aunt LaLa to those boys and my nieces also, anyway, he had a successful surgery on his esophagus, was his 20th bday, he was in his second yr of college, and loved the dorm life. then 3 days after the surgery, he passed a blood clot, that was the longest car ride to get to hospital to he and his mom, we were all heart broken and still miss him so much and think of him every day. thought i couldn't hurt any more, then 2017 rolls around, good yr, bj happy with job still we both came down with flu and were so sick for over a wk, finally we got over it, i had some blood work done, my potassium was bottomed out, so got that back in line, bj wouldn't go to dr. but kept having this diarrhea, i went to work one day, he had taken off, cause he didn't feel good, i came in after being gone 3 hrs, he was asleep sittin on couch, which i though was odd, he wasn't in his recliner. i started frying some pot. and onion to go with the baked chicken i had done that morning, when i had the pot. done, i went to wake him, only to find he was gone. They said his heart, because of the meds he took, but i think there was something going on from the bad flu we had, but I will say this, i was so spoiled, he took care of everything, i did cooking, he really cooked better than i when he did. made the best Chinese stir fry and egg rolls, we always cleaned house together and did the outside together, we shared everything. he ironed for me, did a better job, it was his way of getting me around quicker. he just was the best person, such a morning person, not me, always cheery, a very Godly person, love working with the John 3:16 guys from the addiction rehab home close to us, they worked in the laundry with him, he never met a stranger. He has left a very big hole in our family, both the girls thought of him as a father figure and he helped guide and start their lives better, We always did such fun things together, I am sad for the stuff we never got to, who knew i would be a widow at 64, we wanted to travel some in the golden yrs. One thing he did, was set us up for a good life when we stopped working, i am grateful he was mindful of money that way. Its just been hard, and when Leslie leaves for her new place when ever that will be, i will again, have to learn to live alone, i do have my critters. I have thought for a while, i am just treading water, doing what only i must do, so i think i need to talk to dr about it, i just need out of this sad place i am in. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


What a special person. Love and Hugs across the miles. I remember all the hard times in the years before with losing your loved ones. Such a shock to lose your spouse and it leaves such a huge hole. Glad you will ask for some help by reaching out to the doctor. There are many medications now that can help. May you feel the hugs from all of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.
> 
> On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


Wow, that is gorgeous!! What a lovely orchid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.
> 
> On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


Beautiful orchid Heather , a few wild ones grow round here, Lovely colours and really interesting looking petals


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


No wonder it sold quickly, I love that color


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


I'm not surprised it sold first. It is so very pretty :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I love your enthusiasm for life and supporting friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, lovely orchid, thanks for sharing.

I'm glad to hear everyone's family & friends are safe so far from the storm. I was amazed to hear Galveston wasn't evacuated, with it being so low- we watched a documentary about a hurricane early in the 1900's that killed so many because no storm warnings then.

Sorleena, I hope your other squid sells st the next show.

Jynx, I agree, you need your car back, I couldn't stand to be without my own vehicle.

We had a great time at the retirement party/potluck last night, it was so good to see so many of my work "family" again, so many of us saw each other almost daily for 30+years so it was good to have a catch up.
We got home about 10:30 & by the time I cleaned up the cooler & slow cooker & hauled all my peaches to the cold room, I was too tired to catch up here.
We have another beautiful hot day, those combining will be happy. I'm off to the garden, surprise surprise ????????going to do some tilling & clean up &'will see how much ambition is left as to what I will bring in to preserve


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you so much. I'm happy you have regained your singing voice. What a dream! Shows how much Bill loves you that he was thrilled you regained singing voice. Hugs dear sister.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you so much. I'm happy you have regained your singing voice. What a dream! Shows how much Bill loves you that he was thrilled you regained singing voice. Hugs dear sister.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, glad you could share your sorrow. Hugs, what I love most about KP is the friendships and caring.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, glad you could share your sorrow. Hugs, what I love most about KP is the friendships and caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Inside out on a Gansey would be difficult to get your head around along with Portuguese Knitting. So sorry you are having headaches. Feel better soon.


I've learned how to avoid the headaches- that is why my hair so often is down- just got to be patient waiting for the MRI.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry about the headaches, Julie. It does not sound as though Portuguese knitting is the answer for you. :sm25:


I would like to try IF I can find a suitable pin- but the concept of inside out in the circle bothers me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful orchid Busyworkerbee. So glad you posted it. Brightened my day.
> Julie, so glad you still got a bit of knitting done. So sorry for headaches. Hoping today you will be able to find some answers from the new doctor.
> Took Penny for dental cleaning. She is one stubborn dog. Had to lift her out of the car and lift her into the consultation room. She is no dummy. Molly went gladly and knew all the people. Penny, not so. Another reminder that they are very different animals. I do my own dental cleaning today and finish with rheumatology appointment. Good I have the day off.
> Saw that many boats and volunteers for water rescue have been sent from LDS church headquarters in SLC to Texas. Think it is time for a humanitarian donation to help fund these efforts. Don't know how one can really handle flooding. So many people out of homes and losing everything.


Thanks Joyce. Would be good if we can get to some solutions.
And Penny may associate it with the pain of her abscess.
In a year you may look back and laugh at these early problems with her.
Hope your appointments are all routine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


But very pretty! I like the two colours together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks dreamweaver, this was one of the hardest things for me to adjust to. you know in 2013 we lost my older sister, thirteen months older, her two daughters mom and i raised, she had bipolar issues in a time when no one had a name for it, but still with all the problems she created, she was a big part of my life, she was a nurse for 35 yrs, and was my go to person when Dad got sick and we needed to know what needed to be done, and with all her problems, she was a hoot to be around, then in 2015 we lost dad in May, we had been expecting that as he just started going down hill, but then in Sept. we lost our beloved Keagan, my great nephew who had spina bifida and lived with me and bj when they were younger. he and his bro were at my house every wkend, we did lots of stuff, i am Aunt LaLa to those boys and my nieces also, anyway, he had a successful surgery on his esophagus, was his 20th bday, he was in his second yr of college, and loved the dorm life. then 3 days after the surgery, he passed a blood clot, that was the longest car ride to get to hospital to he and his mom, we were all heart broken and still miss him so much and think of him every day. thought i couldn't hurt any more, then 2017 rolls around, good yr, bj happy with job still we both came down with flu and were so sick for over a wk, finally we got over it, i had some blood work done, my potassium was bottomed out, so got that back in line, bj wouldn't go to dr. but kept having this diarrhea, i went to work one day, he had taken off, cause he didn't feel good, i came in after being gone 3 hrs, he was asleep sittin on couch, which i though was odd, he wasn't in his recliner. i started frying some pot. and onion to go with the baked chicken i had done that morning, when i had the pot. done, i went to wake him, only to find he was gone. They said his heart, because of the meds he took, but i think there was something going on from the bad flu we had, but I will say this, i was so spoiled, he took care of everything, i did cooking, he really cooked better than i when he did. made the best Chinese stir fry and egg rolls, we always cleaned house together and did the outside together, we shared everything. he ironed for me, did a better job, it was his way of getting me around quicker. he just was the best person, such a morning person, not me, always cheery, a very Godly person, love working with the John 3:16 guys from the addiction rehab home close to us, they worked in the laundry with him, he never met a stranger. He has left a very big hole in our family, both the girls thought of him as a father figure and he helped guide and start their lives better, We always did such fun things together, I am sad for the stuff we never got to, who knew i would be a widow at 64, we wanted to travel some in the golden yrs. One thing he did, was set us up for a good life when we stopped working, i am grateful he was mindful of money that way. Its just been hard, and when Leslie leaves for her new place when ever that will be, i will again, have to learn to live alone, i do have my critters. I have thought for a while, i am just treading water, doing what only i must do, so i think i need to talk to dr about it, i just need out of this sad place i am in. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


You have my thoughts and prayers, Donna.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny what we dream about , I've been seeing the planet's Jupiter to the west and Saturn to the east in the late evenings and last night I dreamt I was on the planet Venus, why Venus and not Jupiter or Saturn I don't know


And I've been picking peppers snd had a dream that I was a taster to determine if the pepper should have a mild, medium or hot label. Very strange!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


That set is so pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene; Great news that you're getting your voice back! Joy: so happy to hear your lovely voice.

DGS shared his flu with us. I'm getting over it today (I think! I hope!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Having computer problems. Responded to two earlier posts and couldn't send. By the time net working forgot who and what I was responding to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Testing 123


I love it! So nice to hear your voice!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, lovely orchid, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone's family & friends are safe so far from the storm. I was amazed to hear Galveston wasn't evacuated, with it being so low- we watched a documentary about a hurricane early in the 1900's that killed so many because no storm warnings then.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time was had by all, but boy you did plenty afterword. 
LOL! I NEED to go do the cukes, I suppose I should get to that this afternoon, I'll see if I can psych myself into it. 
The main problem is that they didn't know where this storm was going, it came in at Rockport, then went out and back in in the Galveston area and now it's back out heading to Louisiana to make landfall yet again. It was just too late to try to evacuate once they knew it was hitting back in at Galveston I think and they probably didn't want people stuck on the road and especially on the bridge when it hit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've learned how to avoid the headaches- that is why my hair so often is down- just got to be patient waiting for the MRI.


Maybe have your helper braid it down your back?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I've been picking peppers snd had a dream that I was a taster to determine if the pepper should have a mild, medium or hot label. Very strange!


LOL!!!! You can come taste test in my garden, I only have 22 or so jalapeno plants. :sm06: 
Of course I guess you'd have to taste every pepper since you can have several different heat levels on one plant. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, so off to practice, do dishes, and knit, I think if I'm going to can pickles it will have to be this evening after it cools down, it's to be in the low 90's all week, so way to hot to stand over a stove with no air conditioning in the kitchen. It was 97% humidity at 7am this morning. :sm06: 
With no rain in the forecast for the foreseeable future. :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am praying hard for those in Texas. Jinx, prayers your GD will be ok. I have a friend in Houston who has lost everything to flooding. Her 2 wheel chairs and the RV included. They had to be evacuated by canoe. They had been told to shelter in place. I have a lot of friends on another forum including her. Some are getting flooded but not as much as of an hour ago. Raven and her DH and little dog lived in the RV on the high spot in the driveway last year when everything flooded with heavy rain for 9 months. I made and sent her new dishcloths and hit pads when her kitchen was finished. They weee chest high when rescued. As of her last post she figured there was water to the cielings at least by now. Yet she is still concerned about others we know, and checking on them, keeping us posted, all on her DH's phone as hers got wet. They could only take meds and the dog when they left in the canoe. She didn't attempt even a tablet. And found out the mortgages company didn't pay the policy for the upgraded insurance that was supposed to pay for loss of contents in the house, which was added 6 months ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying hard for those in Texas. Jinx, prayers your GD will be ok. I have a friend in Houston who has lost everything to flooding. Her 2 wheel chairs and the RV included. They had to be evacuated by canoe. They had been told to shelter in place. I have a lot of friends on another forum including her. Some are getting flooded but not as much as of an hour ago. Raven and her DH and little dog lived in the RV on the high spot in the driveway last year when everything flooded with heavy rain for 9 months. I made and sent her new dishcloths and hit pads when her kitchen was finished. They weee chest high when rescued. As of her last post she figured there was water to the cielings at least by now. Yet she is still concerned about others we know, and checking on them, keeping us posted, all on her DH's phone as hers got wet. They could only take meds and the dog when they left in the canoe. She didn't attempt even a tablet. And found out the mortgages company didn't pay the policy for the upgraded insurance that was supposed to pay for loss of contents in the house, which was added 6 months ago.


Oh no!!! I'm glad that they are their dog are safe, and I hope that she has some kind of proof that the insurance was added so that she can make the bank pay for the consequences of them having not paid the premiums, I wonder how many other people that that bank left in the lurch by not paying the premium.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.
> 
> On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


Sorry to hear about Dean Mercer.

Orchid is beautiful


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've still to get my head around it- I really need to sort out a pin, because of the length of my hair and not always having it up (head-aches) - I got around 2 to 3 rows done yesterday- I really don't want to be working inside out. (as I would have to, I think, on a Gansey.)


Do you have a safety pin without the coil st the bottom? You can use that. I also have used the clip on part of name badge holders that have a wire hook on them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
> He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


That's great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe have your helper braid it down your back?


If I have the yarn round my neck, it will still get hair tangled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a safety pin without the coil st the bottom? You can use that. I also have used the clip on part of name badge holders that have a wire hook on them.


I need to get out and hunt for something that will work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


I love it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's really cute Sonja. Love the colours.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great, I'm not surprised it sold so quick, and it's not a bad photo at all.


Thank you Kaye jo


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. How are you feeling?


Pretty good today. I have bread rising and laundry going. Lots more that needs cleaned, sorted, a place to put it, and a ton that needs pitched, but, oh well. How are you today?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I'm glad that they are their dog are safe, and I hope that she has some kind of proof that the insurance was added so that she can make the bank pay for the consequences of them having not paid the premiums, I wonder how many other people that that bank left in the lurch by not paying the premium.


I don't know if she did or not. I hope they had their insurance information, copies of policies, ect, with them when they left. I know she had put some important things up high in the RV, but that's about all I know. It's a huge well known bank, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to get out and hunt for something that will work.


I have my thinking cap on. Do you have a brooch with a loop for holding reading glasses? Oh! Are any of you stitch markers the safety pin type? You could hook one of those to a regular safety pin pinned to your blouse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a safety pin without the coil st the bottom? You can use that. I also have used the clip on part of name badge holders that have a wire hook on them.


????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you are feeling better. I have to learn to do, not to overdo. While computer down went to Walmart for accessories to roll hair into bun. Went in, whipped to hair accessories, got it, went right home. Had to rest when I got home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have my thinking cap on. Do you have a brooch with a loop for holding reading glasses? Oh! Are any of you stitch markers the safety pin type? You could hook one of those to a regular safety pin pinned to your blouse.


I do have some plastic stitchmarkers that might work, possibly attached to a kilt pin- got to hunt one out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Having computer problems. Responded to two earlier posts and couldn't send. By the time net working forgot who and what I was responding to!


My sympathies. I have had terrible problems all weekend. I ended up not knowing whether I had replied or to whom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you are feeling better. I have to learn to do, not to overdo. While computer down went to Walmart for accessories to roll hair into bun. Went in, whipped to hair accessories, got it, went right home. Had to rest when I got home.


I'm glad you could get in, get what you needed, and get back home. Resting is good.

My bread didn't want to rise like it should have. Of course, since I made a half batch instead of a whole batch, that might be part of it. I just took it out of the oven. While I was waiting for the bread I mixed up a batch of chocolate chip cookies. First ones are in the oven.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have some plastic stitchmarkers that might work, possibly attached to a kilt pin- got to hunt one out.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you. I can't print but can use net. Hope you are up on net too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying hard for those in Texas. Jinx, prayers your GD will be ok. I have a friend in Houston who has lost everything to flooding. Her 2 wheel chairs and the RV included. They had to be evacuated by canoe. They had been told to shelter in place. I have a lot of friends on another forum including her. Some are getting flooded but not as much as of an hour ago. Raven and her DH and little dog lived in the RV on the high spot in the driveway last year when everything flooded with heavy rain for 9 months. I made and sent her new dishcloths and hit pads when her kitchen was finished. They weee chest high when rescued. As of her last post she figured there was water to the cielings at least by now. Yet she is still concerned about others we know, and checking on them, keeping us posted, all on her DH's phone as hers got wet. They could only take meds and the dog when they left in the canoe. She didn't attempt even a tablet. And found out the mortgages company didn't pay the policy for the upgraded insurance that was supposed to pay for loss of contents in the house, which was added 6 months ago.


So sorry for your friend's loss. Glad that at least she and her DH and dog are safe. I hope she can manage to get her insurance sorted and at least get some compensation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks dreamweaver, this was one of the hardest things for me to adjust to. you know in 2013 we lost my older sister, thirteen months older, her two daughters mom and i raised, she had bipolar issues in a time when no one had a name for it, but still with all the problems she created, she was a big part of my life, she was a nurse for 35 yrs, and was my go to person when Dad got sick and we needed to know what needed to be done, and with all her problems, she was a hoot to be around, then in 2015 we lost dad in May, we had been expecting that as he just started going down hill, but then in Sept. we lost our beloved Keagan, my great nephew who had spina bifida and lived with me and bj when they were younger. he and his bro were at my house every wkend, we did lots of stuff, i am Aunt LaLa to those boys and my nieces also, anyway, he had a successful surgery on his esophagus, was his 20th bday, he was in his second yr of college, and loved the dorm life. then 3 days after the surgery, he passed a blood clot, that was the longest car ride to get to hospital to he and his mom, we were all heart broken and still miss him so much and think of him every day. thought i couldn't hurt any more, then 2017 rolls around, good yr, bj happy with job still we both came down with flu and were so sick for over a wk, finally we got over it, i had some blood work done, my potassium was bottomed out, so got that back in line, bj wouldn't go to dr. but kept having this diarrhea, i went to work one day, he had taken off, cause he didn't feel good, i came in after being gone 3 hrs, he was asleep sittin on couch, which i though was odd, he wasn't in his recliner. i started frying some pot. and onion to go with the baked chicken i had done that morning, when i had the pot. done, i went to wake him, only to find he was gone. They said his heart, because of the meds he took, but i think there was something going on from the bad flu we had, but I will say this, i was so spoiled, he took care of everything, i did cooking, he really cooked better than i when he did. made the best Chinese stir fry and egg rolls, we always cleaned house together and did the outside together, we shared everything. he ironed for me, did a better job, it was his way of getting me around quicker. he just was the best person, such a morning person, not me, always cheery, a very Godly person, love working with the John 3:16 guys from the addiction rehab home close to us, they worked in the laundry with him, he never met a stranger. He has left a very big hole in our family, both the girls thought of him as a father figure and he helped guide and start their lives better, We always did such fun things together, I am sad for the stuff we never got to, who knew i would be a widow at 64, we wanted to travel some in the golden yrs. One thing he did, was set us up for a good life when we stopped working, i am grateful he was mindful of money that way. Its just been hard, and when Leslie leaves for her new place when ever that will be, i will again, have to learn to live alone, i do have my critters. I have thought for a while, i am just treading water, doing what only i must do, so i think i need to talk to dr about it, i just need out of this sad place i am in. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


Sounds like your BJ was a wonderful man. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just watch afternoon news. Bit is a shock, Dean Mercer, a very fit Iron Man champion, aged 47 died after crashing his car after a major heart attack on his way home from morning training. He leaves a wife and 4 young boys behind.
> 
> On a happier note, I do have a flowering orchid in the garden. It was here when I moved in. It is a mauve Crucifix Orchid. Many in the village have the common orange one, so I am loving this one more.


Oh yes the crucifix orchids. We had the red, yellow, and mauve ones but they went rampant in the garden so ended up taking them out. They seemed to like our damp humid climate, way too much lol! They're very pretty when in flower.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I have the yarn round my neck, it will still get hair tangled.


Oh, yes, that would create a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if she did or not. I hope they had their insurance information, copies of policies, ect, with them when they left. I know she had put some important things up high in the RV, but that's about all I know. It's a huge well known bank, too.


Well I pray for the best possible outcome for them, for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! You can come taste test in my garden, I only have 22 or so jalapeno plants. :sm06:
> Of course I guess you'd have to taste every pepper since you can have several different heat levels on one plant. :sm23:


Now I'm going to dream of pickled peppers in jars and each one has an obvious bite out of it. Do you make Cowboy Candy with yours? I've never tasted it, but it looks good to me.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so sorry To hear about your friend. Glad they were rescued but devastating to lose their belongings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, wondering how you are since you were sick?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now I'm going to dream of pickled peppers in jars and each one has an obvious bite out of it. Do you make Cowboy Candy with yours? I've never tasted it, but it looks good to me.????


 :sm23:

No I haven't, but I should try it, I'll keep it in mind. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, wondering how you are since you were sick?


Finally feeling better today but still have a scratchy throat. Should be back to normal tomorrow. I've been on the computer alot with still more to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry for your friend's loss. Glad that at least she and her DH and dog are safe. I hope she can manage to get her insurance sorted and at least get some compensation.


So sorry for this terrible loss but so glad she, DH and family dog got out alive. Hopefully she can get the insurance to pay for this terrible loss. 
Catching up. My teeth clean and shiny and really like my new dentist and his dental technician. She was awesome, the sister of one of the pediodontists technicians with whom I work. Penny was not so fortunate. She has had a teeth cleaning but had 3 abscessed teeth so those had to be extracted. Perhaps this is why she was so reluctant to eat her dry food. Even with this tooth loss, she was eager to eat her cup of kibble tonight. I hope it continues. She is still wobbly from her anesthesia, but a gutsy little dog as she wobbled up the stairs. I assured the vet that I would be able to recover her fully at home. She is on antibiotics so hope I will be able to give them disguised in soft food. 
Saw where it was suggested that we continue to pray for those blasted by hurricane Harvey..think it was on here. I am taking this suggestion to heart. Also praying for the rest of my knitting friends. Don't have to work tomorrow, which will be very nice. Took third pair of knockers in on the way to the rheumatologist and have another pair barely started. With time I am hoping that I will be as good with these knockers as the rest of you are with the darling cardigans, booties and Guernseys. See, you have encouraged my knitting skills and I thank you. 
Julie, hoping you got some help from the doctor today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot.


Spot???? or ???? or ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this terrible loss but so glad she, DH and family dog got out alive. Hopefully she can get the insurance to pay for this terrible loss.
> Catching up. My teeth clean and shiny and really like my new dentist and his dental technician. She was awesome, the sister of one of the pediodontists technicians with whom I work. Penny was not so fortunate. She has had a teeth cleaning but had 3 abscessed teeth so those had to be extracted. Perhaps this is why she was so reluctant to eat her dry food. Even with this tooth loss, she was eager to eat her cup of kibble tonight. I hope it continues. She is still wobbly from her anesthesia, but a gutsy little dog as she wobbled up the stairs. I assured the vet that I would be able to recover her fully at home. She is on antibiotics so hope I will be able to give them disguised in soft food.
> Saw where it was suggested that we continue to pray for those blasted by hurricane Harvey..think it was on here. I am taking this suggestion to heart. Also praying for the rest of my knitting friends. Don't have to work tomorrow, which will be very nice. Took third pair of knockers in on the way to the rheumatologist and have another pair barely started. With time I am hoping that I will be as good with these knockers as the rest of you are with the darling cardigans, booties and Guernseys. See, you have encouraged my knitting skills and I thank you.
> Julie, hoping you got some help from the doctor today.


Not quite there yet- one hour to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal - I'm so sorry that you're in a sad place right now. As others have mentioned, your doctor should be able to help you.

Sonja - good news that your boot sale went well. Your blue and white outfit is lovely.

Such terrible happenings in Texas. Prayers that everyone stays safe.

I haven't been commenting much - just trying to catch up. I went to visit friends over the weekend to see their new home. I hadn't seen them for 3 years so it was great to get together. They had a little celebration for me too for my birthday..a nice wine and a delicious bbq. It was a 3 hour trip and I haven't driven that far for a while so I was tired when I arrived. My back let me know about it too. It was good to get home though. 

Happy birthday to those who have celebrated in the past week and that I might have missed. Healing wishes for all who need them.

I'm almost caught up but still have a few more pages to go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I took Bub to the eye doc this morning, and he is scheduled for cataract surgeries in October and November. So that makes more appointments...whee. They told us to expect to be there about 4 hours on surgery days, so I will definitely need a portable knitting project for those, but we have a while before they happen--other appointments between, though.

While we were there, this sweet older lady said she loved my shoes (the flip flops I crocheted over) and wanted some--I suggested she look on Etsy as I'm sure someone there makes them to sell. I took my shawl and knitted about a row and a half (we weren't there terribly long this time but also I can't keep count when someone is talking to me). So that was all right.

I'm also working on the math for my sewing commission, and today more coupons came from Joanns with a good upcoming sale--taking it as a sign!

We have had thunder and a small bit of rain this afternoon. I'm not complaining but really hope it stops over Texas and Louisiana. Those poor folks have such a mess to deal with.

I know there were comments I wanted to write, but danged if I can remember now (got distracted between reading and sitting down to type). So I will say yay for good news, hugs & sympathy for sad news, healing wishes for all in need, and hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite there yet- one hour to go.


Sorry my time comparisons are so badly off. I shall await your report and hope you have some help. I need to find a world time calculator online.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry my time comparisons are so badly off. I shall await your report and hope you have some help. I need to find a world time calculator online.


I just type in 'World Clock' and it comes up.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Wishing you a good night's rest and a great outcome tomorrow. Praying for your surgeon and for your recovery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Wonderful. You got the top spot on the surgery schedule. I will be praying that all goes extremely well and you will have great results with no pain in several weeks. Looking forward to your report.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


I hope all goes well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All the best for you, Marikay--wishes for speedy healing!

Glad Matthew had a great time--and his pup is looking great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, praying for great results and quick recovery from hip surgery. 
Mary, Matthews dog is so realistic. Wonderful. Good for your neice for following a pattern! Good job.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Good wishes from me as well for the best results and a good recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this terrible loss but so glad she, DH and family dog got out alive. Hopefully she can get the insurance to pay for this terrible loss.
> Catching up. My teeth clean and shiny and really like my new dentist and his dental technician. She was awesome, the sister of one of the pediodontists technicians with whom I work. Penny was not so fortunate. She has had a teeth cleaning but had 3 abscessed teeth so those had to be extracted. Perhaps this is why she was so reluctant to eat her dry food. Even with this tooth loss, she was eager to eat her cup of kibble tonight. I hope it continues. She is still wobbly from her anesthesia, but a gutsy little dog as she wobbled up the stairs. I assured the vet that I would be able to recover her fully at home. She is on antibiotics so hope I will be able to give them disguised in soft food.
> Saw where it was suggested that we continue to pray for those blasted by hurricane Harvey..think it was on here. I am taking this suggestion to heart. Also praying for the rest of my knitting friends. Don't have to work tomorrow, which will be very nice. Took third pair of knockers in on the way to the rheumatologist and have another pair barely started. With time I am hoping that I will be as good with these knockers as the rest of you are with the darling cardigans, booties and Guernseys. See, you have encouraged my knitting skills and I thank you.
> Julie, hoping you got some help from the doctor today.


Poor Penny, I am sure she'll eat much better now, it had to hurt with 3 abscesses gone, goodness it's a good thing for her that she has you, it sounds as though she's been a bit neglected even if it was unintentional, with all the abscesses and things going on, you are her angel. 
You're moving right along on those knockers, well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spot???? or ???? or ????


 :sm23: I like the middle one, but don't give Gwen any ideas. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took Bub to the eye doc this morning, and he is scheduled for cataract surgeries in October and November. So that makes more appointments...whee. They told us to expect to be there about 4 hours on surgery days, so I will definitely need a portable knitting project for those, but we have a while before they happen--other appointments between, though.
> 
> While we were there, this sweet older lady said she loved my shoes (the flip flops I crocheted over) and wanted some--I suggested she look on Etsy as I'm sure someone there makes them to sell. I took my shawl and knitted about a row and a half (we weren't there terribly long this time but also I can't keep count when someone is talking to me). So that was all right.
> 
> ...


Great that his surgeries are scheduled, and hopefully they will go like clockwork and he'll have great results. 
Coupons and a sale are definitely a sign from above, or at least the sewing fairies. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Hope you got a good nights sleep and wishes for a great surgery and a very uneventful and quick recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


Great that he had a great time, flea markets can be overwhelming for even those of us that don't mind crowds so much, I can completely understand his staying away. 
His drawing just keeps getting better and better, I was watching How To Steal A Million with Peter O'Toole and Audrey Hepburn and thinking how fabulous Matthew's drawing is and how it just keeps getting better and better. It's amazing the things that bring other thoughts to the front.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've had a busy but productive afternoon. Took last cross stitch to be framed, then off to hearing clinic for upgrade on little worn aids. I find the ones I have very sharp and tinny. Flushing the loo sounds like Niagara Falls lol! 
They have improved a lot in the past 7 years, and I get them for free due to our accident insurance company. So a huge saving of $4000. Also found a store nearby closing down so got all fabric and threads very cheaply for my mermaid cross stitch. 
And the sunshine has returned so one happy old lady! ☀


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy but productive afternoon. Took last cross stitch to be framed, then off to hearing clinic for upgrade on little worn aids. I find the ones I have very sharp and tinny. Flushing the loo sounds like Niagara Falls lol!
> They have improved a lot in the past 7 years, and I get them for free due to our accident insurance company. So a huge saving of $4000. Also found a store nearby closing down so got all fabric and threads very cheaply for my mermaid cross stitch.
> And the sunshine has returned so one happy old lady! ☀


You did have a busy afternoon but it sounds very productive. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, glad Bub scheduled for cataract surgery. My fri no who have had it have been happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you a good night's rest and a great outcome tomorrow. Praying for your surgeon and for your recovery.


From me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to Walmart for a hair roll. Bopped in, found it right away, paid and went home. Had to lay down awhile when I got home and forgot to go to bank. I hate being this week. Then I remembered the poor people ravaged by hurricane and I am grateful for home, family, bed and Maya. This too shall pass. Only did 3 floor poses today. Standing poses are easier to get to as I pass my bedroom with mat on floor I can do one or two and go about my day. Harder to get up and down from floor. Still, it feels good to stretch and relax my body played some songs from my new book. I think I have Tom Dooley down pat. Interesting as I play the songs some of the notes sound wrong so I futz around til I find note I like and then cross out fingering in book and notate my own note. Read a little more of Book of Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary, (Pacer) Matthew's drawing goes from strength to strength. 
Also the knitted square is showing she has skill.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I was wondering what to do with my current aids, and when inquired was told I could donate them back to the clinic, and they would be sent off to Samoa for someone else to get the benefit from. I was very pleased to get that info, and will get new ones on Thursday. Stu just came home and is really happy for me, as life does get frustrating when I don't wear them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention, I was wondering what to do with my current aids, and when inquired was told I could donate them back to the clinic, and they would be sent off to Samoa for someone else to get the benefit from. I was very pleased to get that info, and will get new ones on Thursday. Stu just came home and is really happy for me, as life does get frustrating when I don't wear them.


Sounds a great plan! Good on you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to Walmart for a hair roll. Bopped in, found it right away, paid and went home. Had to lay down awhile when I got home and forgot to go to bank. I hate being this week. Then I remembered the poor people ravaged by hurricane and I am grateful for home, family, bed and Maya. This too shall pass. Only did 3 floor poses today. Standing poses are easier to get to as I pass my bedroom with mat on floor I can do one or two and go about my day. Harder to get up and down from floor. Still, it feels good to stretch and relax my body played some songs from my new book. I think I have Tom Dooley down pat. Interesting as I play the songs some of the notes sound wrong so I futz around til I find note I like and then cross out fingering in book and notate my own note. Read a little more of Book of Joy.


Walmart can be very exhausting even when it's a quick trip, I hope that you start to get your energy back soon. 
Some poses are better than no poses, I do a lot of downward dog throughout the day as it stretches out my back so well, as well as my calves. 
LOL! I like your crossing out the fingerings you don't like and putting in the ones you do. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention, I was wondering what to do with my current aids, and when inquired was told I could donate them back to the clinic, and they would be sent off to Samoa for someone else to get the benefit from. I was very pleased to get that info, and will get new ones on Thursday. Stu just came home and is really happy for me, as life does get frustrating when I don't wear them.


I am sure someone will be very grateful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention, I was wondering what to do with my current aids, and when inquired was told I could donate them back to the clinic, and they would be sent off to Samoa for someone else to get the benefit from. I was very pleased to get that info, and will get new ones on Thursday. Stu just came home and is really happy for me, as life does get frustrating when I don't wear them.


It's great that they can be donated and do someone else in need some good. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Actually I was surprised I could do it. But the fingering they gave was so discordant it sent shivers down my spine and I love Tom Dooley. It was one of my first guitar songs and I have fun with a western twang!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Worth checking out- talk about patience required!

https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally feeling better today but still have a scratchy throat. Should be back to normal tomorrow. I've been on the computer alot with still more to do.


Glad you are feeling better , hopefully scratchy throat is gone too when you wake up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this terrible loss but so glad she, DH and family dog got out alive. Hopefully she can get the insurance to pay for this terrible loss.
> Catching up. My teeth clean and shiny and really like my new dentist and his dental technician. She was awesome, the sister of one of the pediodontists technicians with whom I work. Penny was not so fortunate. She has had a teeth cleaning but had 3 abscessed teeth so those had to be extracted. Perhaps this is why she was so reluctant to eat her dry food. Even with this tooth loss, she was eager to eat her cup of kibble tonight. I hope it continues. She is still wobbly from her anesthesia, but a gutsy little dog as she wobbled up the stairs. I assured the vet that I would be able to recover her fully at home. She is on antibiotics so hope I will be able to give them disguised in soft food.
> Saw where it was suggested that we continue to pray for those blasted by hurricane Harvey..think it was on here. I am taking this suggestion to heart. Also praying for the rest of my knitting friends. Don't have to work tomorrow, which will be very nice. Took third pair of knockers in on the way to the rheumatologist and have another pair barely started. With time I am hoping that I will be as good with these knockers as the rest of you are with the darling cardigans, booties and Guernseys. See, you have encouraged my knitting skills and I thank you.
> Julie, hoping you got some help from the doctor today.


Poor Penny , a sore paw and mouth , hopefully all will heal quickly , her mouth must have been really sore with 3 accessed teeth .
Well done with the knockers are you finding them easier to make now ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite there yet- one hour to go.


Good luck Julie , I will read on to see if you have some answers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Good look Marilyn, good that you are first on the list , no hanging about waiting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walmart can be very exhausting even when it's a quick trip, I hope that you start to get your energy back soon.
> Some poses are better than no poses, I do a lot of downward dog throughout the day as it stretches out my back so well, as well as my calves.
> LOL! I like your crossing out the fingerings you don't like and putting in the ones you do. :sm24:


I find downward dog kills my bad shoulder so I don't do that one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


OMG, that's crazy, can't imagine trying to do them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Julie , I will read on to see if you have some answers


Thanks Sonja- I have a new cream to use, and will have a battery of blood tests done on the 12th September. He is looking at taking me off the Warfarin, but needs to check my kidneys first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that's crazy, can't imagine trying to do them


They are so very complex!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan I hope the new hearing aids work better. Seems insane they cost so much. Good that your old ones can be passed to someone else.

I had a really busy day, I got lots of things cleaned up in the garden & the raspberry patch thinned out. 
I went with my friend to a local honey farm just before supper, the guy has bees on her farm so gives her honey. He also has a market garden, OMG, the stuff he has, I don't know how this guy in his 70's begins to do all that work.
We are to have another nice day tomorrow so I better get to bed as lots more things to pick


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- I have a new cream to use, and will have a battery of blood tests done on the 12th September. He is looking at taking me off the Warfarin, but needs to check my kidneys first.


That's good , hopefully the tests will show up some answers and the cream is that to ease the pain ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Holy cow, patience for sure, I would never even begin to tackle that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good , hopefully the tests will show up some answers and the cream is that to ease the pain ?


It is for the continuing reaction on my legs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find downward dog kills my bad shoulder so I don't do that one


That would make it best not to do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- I have a new cream to use, and will have a battery of blood tests done on the 12th September. He is looking at taking me off the Warfarin, but needs to check my kidneys first.


It sounds like they are really moving along quickly, hopefully the new cream will be good. 
Hopefully taking you off the warfarin is a good thing, and hopefully your kidneys are just fine.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan I hope the new hearing aids work better. Seems insane they cost so much. Good that your old ones can be passed to someone else.
> 
> I had a really busy day, I got lots of things cleaned up in the garden & the raspberry patch thinned out.
> I went with my friend to a local honey farm just before supper, the guy has bees on her farm so gives her honey. He also has a market garden, OMG, the stuff he has, I don't know how this guy in his 70's begins to do all that work.
> We are to have another nice day tomorrow so I better get to bed as lots more things to pick


Thank you Bonnie, I'm hoping they will be more adaptable to my comfort level. Yes it's an horrendous price, Swiss made apparently. Modern technology costs us a lot! How yummy to get fresh honey, nothing like it coming straight off the land.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


So glad Mathew enjoyed his trip away , I can quite understand why he stayed away from the flea market, his drawing is beautiful , they get more lifelike each time he draws another animal
Your niece s knitting is lovely


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wise not to do poses that hurt. Yoga isn't about macho. Its about gentle union of mind and body.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like they are really moving along quickly, hopefully the new cream will be good.
> Hopefully taking you off the warfarin is a good thing, and hopefully your kidneys are just fine.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Hope you get a good nights sleep, though it's difficult to sleep when you know you have to be up so early. Sending all good wishes that all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


Matthews drawing is coming along in leaps and bounds. Can't wait to see the finished project.

For a new knitter that is a fantastic result. Looks like you have another Sonja there. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy but productive afternoon. Took last cross stitch to be framed, then off to hearing clinic for upgrade on little worn aids. I find the ones I have very sharp and tinny. Flushing the loo sounds like Niagara Falls lol!
> They have improved a lot in the past 7 years, and I get them for free due to our accident insurance company. So a huge saving of $4000. Also found a store nearby closing down so got all fabric and threads very cheaply for my mermaid cross stitch.
> And the sunshine has returned so one happy old lady! ☀


Sounds like you are going to be busy with a load of new fabric and thread. 
What a great saving on your hearing aids. I think the time is fast approaching when I should think about getting some but somehow never get around to doing anything about it. My last hearing test said I had mild to moderate loss but the family seem to think it's more than that!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


I think she has more time to spare than I have!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David is doing a lot of work on the kitchen. Still a very long way to go but he is definitely at work. Waiting now for first fix for electricity and plumbing. Hopefully this week.
> He has a number of cupboard carcasses which he is starting to put together. Once they are together he will know what else he needs. But we now have a pretty good idea of what we are doing there.


Woo hoo! The kitchen is happening! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Now they are calling for tropical tornado warnings.
> Now Louisiana is under threat and that is going to cause more problems for Houston and areas. It's really scary, pray for all on the coast and in the path of the horrendous rains and wind.


Gosh it all looks so terrible, it is going to take a long time to clean up the devistation for sure. Our news said Houston has had the amount of rain that Melbourne would get in a whole year.... :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Prayers for you and wishes for a speedy return.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


Matthews drawing is superb. Your nieces knitting is so even. Well done to both of them :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Penny, I am sure she'll eat much better now, it had to hurt with 3 abscesses gone, goodness it's a good thing for her that she has you, it sounds as though she's been a bit neglected even if it was unintentional, with all the abscesses and things going on, you are her angel.
> You're moving right along on those knockers, well done.


I must have missed about poor Penny's teeth. I hope she is more comfortable soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Wow! I am speechless.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would like to try IF I can find a suitable pin- but the concept of inside out in the circle bothers me.


Have you googled for ideas of a pin, there are bound to heaps of ideas that would work I reckon., even do a search on KP? I am wondering if a paper clip attached to a safety pin might work .....? Maybe just knit "whatever" if you have spare yarn just to keep hands moving and mind busy?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well caught up again, so off to practice, do dishes, and knit, I think if I'm going to can pickles it will have to be this evening after it cools down, it's to be in the low 90's all week, so way to hot to stand over a stove with no air conditioning in the kitchen. It was 97% humidity at 7am this morning. :sm06:
> With no rain in the forecast for the foreseeable future. :sm16:


That humidity is pretty horrid. I like the heat but not the humidity.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to get out and hunt for something that will work.


what about one of these type of clip thingies....

Trying to keep the idea very cheap for now..lol.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have my thinking cap on. Do you have a brooch with a loop for holding reading glasses? Oh! Are any of you stitch markers the safety pin type? You could hook one of those to a regular safety pin pinned to your blouse.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like they are really moving along quickly, hopefully the new cream will be good.
> Hopefully taking you off the warfarin is a good thing, and hopefully your kidneys are just fine.


RE Julie,,, ditto.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's drawing is really coming alive; that pup has the longest tongue; it makes me laugh and feel like I've been licked. Your niece's knitting is going well.


pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You two are so funny! Don't worry...no more dogs here!


Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I like the middle one, but don't give Gwen any ideas. :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad, Fan, that you are getting such great aids and covered by insurance. I know that the newer technology has made great improvements as a colleague of mine has them and they automatically adjust to the people around him as well as to the room level sounds. I am excited for a report on them when you have them in.
Glad, Julie, to hear you seem to be making progress on the cream and hoping against hope that if they stop the warfarin that your hands will come right with nothing further. That would be such a blessing, were it to happen.
Loving Matthew's drawings and how they progress.
Hoping the hip surgery today goes extremely well. Hopefully a quiet day for all concerned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think she has more time to spare than I have!


lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! I am speechless.


And to think most of us would consider it a feat to knit those full size!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you googled for ideas of a pin, there are bound to heaps of ideas that would work I reckon., even do a search on KP? I am wondering if a paper clip attached to a safety pin might work .....? Maybe just knit "whatever" if you have spare yarn just to keep hands moving and mind busy?


I looked on Etsy, they went from possible to ridiculous- (nearly $50).
Had other matters on my mind this last few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> what about one of these type of clip thingies....
> 
> Trying to keep the idea very cheap for now..lol.


Good idea Cathy- used to have some- but a lot of things did not survive the move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad, Fan, that you are getting such great aids and covered by insurance. I know that the newer technology has made great improvements as a colleague of mine has them and they automatically adjust to the people around him as well as to the room level sounds. I am excited for a report on them when you have them in.
> Glad, Julie, to hear you seem to be making progress on the cream and hoping against hope that if they stop the warfarin that your hands will come right with nothing further. That would be such a blessing, were it to happen.
> Loving Matthew's drawings and how they progress.
> Hoping the hip surgery today goes extremely well. Hopefully a quiet day for all concerned.


The Blood Test won't happen until the 12th. No sign of the referral yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor Penny , a sore paw and mouth , hopefully all will heal quickly , her mouth must have been really sore with 3 accessed teeth .
> Well done with the knockers are you finding them easier to make now ?


I hope Penny is feeling much better now. I know she has a good caretaker. You're moving right along with those knockers! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


Matthew's drawing is just great. So nice to hear that he enjoyed himself. Your niece is doing very well with her knitting.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Penny is feeling much better now. I know she has a good caretaker. You're moving right along with those knockers! :sm24:


Thanks so much. I believe that Penny is going to feel better in a few days. Hopefully she will now learn things like heel and leave the kitty alone. However, they have come to a mutual standoff so much better for cat and dog.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention, I was wondering what to do with my current aids, and when inquired was told I could donate them back to the clinic, and they would be sent off to Samoa for someone else to get the benefit from. I was very pleased to get that info, and will get new ones on Thursday. Stu just came home and is really happy for me, as life does get frustrating when I don't wear them.


It's great that someone else will get use from your old aids.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


I'm so glad Matthew had a good time! His drawings continue to improve and amaze me! Your niece is doing a great job, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Wow! The tiny details are amazing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you googled for ideas of a pin, there are bound to heaps of ideas that would work I reckon., even do a search on KP? I am wondering if a paper clip attached to a safety pin might work .....? Maybe just knit "whatever" if you have spare yarn just to keep hands moving and mind busy?


Yes, a paper clip attached to a safety pin would work just fine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And to think most of us would consider it a feat to knit those full size!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope you get a good nights sleep, though it's difficult to sleep when you know you have to be up so early. Sending all good wishes that all goes well tomorrow.


So true, when I have to be up early, seems I wake up every hour thinking the clock might not go off????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthews drawing is great. I'm glad he had a good time away. Your niece did a great job with her knitting

Margaret, glad to hear your kitchen is finally progressing, I'd be crazy(er????????) long before now with no kitchen. You have lots of patience 

Joyce, poor Penny sure had lots of troubles, I'm glad she has you to get her feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad, Fan, that you are getting such great aids and covered by insurance. I know that the newer technology has made great improvements as a colleague of mine has them and they automatically adjust to the people around him as well as to the room level sounds. I am excited for a report on them when you have them in.
> Glad, Julie, to hear you seem to be making progress on the cream and hoping against hope that if they stop the warfarin that your hands will come right with nothing further. That would be such a blessing, were it to happen.
> Loving Matthew's drawings and how they progress.
> Hoping the hip surgery today goes extremely well. Hopefully a quiet day for all concerned.


Do you know the make of his hearing aids? My DHreally needs to get some but keeps saying until he can find reallymgood ones, he's not buying???? He was looking t some at Costco that are somehow linked to your iPhone & you can adjust them from there for crowds, wind, etc.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you know the make of his hearing aids? My DHreally needs to get some but keeps saying until he can find reallymgood ones, he's not buying???? He was looking t some at Costco that are somehow linked to your iPhone & you can adjust them from there for crowds, wind, etc.


 I have just emailed him to ask him what the brand name is. I will let you know as soon as he replies.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


 nice job, both the picture and the knitting


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Wow! Cool!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have just emailed him to ask him what the brand name is. I will let you know as soon as he replies.


Thank you, no real rush, we won't be going to the city til after harvest, I'm sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, best get of my butt & out to the garden.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


So pretty and colorful. Great solution. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, those tiny knits are truly amazing!!!!

We are leaving now to that the DGC miniature golfing. Lovely day for it.

Marikayknits, Thinking of you on the day of your hip surgery. They say it is good to have an early appointment as the doctor isn't tired.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


I love them. Great colour. I am glad you found a way of wearing them :sm24:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


Love them!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


Lovely colours. You'll be cheerful when you wear these.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just watching the news about Houston. It's unbelievable to see the flooding. My heart goes out to those people. The news also mentioned that the storm is heading towards Louisiana. Prayers going to everyone in its path.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wise not to do poses that hurt. Yoga isn't about macho. Its about gentle union of mind and body.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh it all looks so terrible, it is going to take a long time to clean up the devistation for sure. Our news said Houston has had the amount of rain that Melbourne would get in a whole year.... :sm06:


Yes, it will be quite some time before Houston and the rest of the areas hit so hard can recover, but I have to give, Texas usually handles these disasters very well and gets things back onto the path of recovery very quickly once the waters recede, but then they have had a lot of practice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That humidity is pretty horrid. I like the heat but not the humidity.... :sm19:


I agree, I don't mind the heat, it's the humidity that sucks so bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You two are so funny! Don't worry...no more dogs here!


Haha!!!! Don't worry, we won't hold you to that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


Those are great. :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> So pretty and colorful. Great solution. :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

VB?



sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I'll try that! Love your Davids remark! Bless his soul.
> Jynx, praying for everyone impacted by hurricane. Didn't know VB spectators were in danger! Glad you're ok.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Normaedern said:


> I love them. Great colour. I am glad you found a way of wearing them :sm24:


Thank you, me too, put a lot of time and effort into them and was very frustrated when they didn't fit


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Lovely colours. You'll be cheerful when you wear these.


I seem to be drawn to bright colors


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


Volley ball?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great. :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


volleyball..there's a photo of Jynx nearly getting sat on by a player.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


Hi Sam!!
Volleyball. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to get ready to go to knit group, see you all later. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get on here and acknowledge i am still around. zilch energy and no push makes it difficult to function. i keep working on my exercises - just not all at the same time. more later --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


Volleyball


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So pretty and colorful. Great solution. :sm24:


agreed, re:Nikki's socks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, those tiny knits are truly amazing!!!!
> 
> We are leaving now to that the DGC miniature golfing. Lovely day for it.
> 
> Marikayknits, Thinking of you on the day of your hip surgery. They say it is good to have an early appointment as the doctor isn't tired.


They are, aren't they!?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, great idea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So pretty and colorful. Great solution. :sm24:


Agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


Volleyball


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your socks look great--that is how I prefer to wear mine with tennis shoes in the summer, turned down. Love the colors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back on net. Off since last night. Maya and I got to walk a mile and feed horses. Changed sheets, did laundry. 

Tami, I did 9 of my 10 standing yoga poses today! Not all at once. Make coffee, do a pose, change sheets, do a pose etc. I notice the glove and sock neuropathy is less. I'm not numb and tingling. My legs feel more alive. I couldn't do dancers pose, but I'll work up to it. Still wobbly on balance poses but able to hold them for 30 seconds.

Simmered chicken breasts for tonight's chicken stuffed poblano peppers. Will use broth for sweet potato soup later this week. Resting now but will char peppers and stuff them and out in casserole dish for Al to bake while I'm at sangha.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


They are lovely , such pretty colours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back on net. Off since last night. Maya and I got to walk a mile and feed horses. Changed sheets, did laundry.
> 
> Tami, I did 9 of my 10 standing yoga poses today! Not all at once. Make coffee, do a pose, change sheets, do a pose etc. I notice the glove and sock neuropathy is less. I'm not numb and tingling. My legs feel more alive. I couldn't do dancers pose, but I'll work up to it. Still wobbly on balance poses but able to hold them for 30 seconds.
> 
> Simmered chicken breasts for tonight's chicken stuffed poblano peppers. Will use broth for sweet potato soup later this week. Resting now but will char peppers and stuff them and out in casserole dish for Al to bake while I'm at sangha.


That's a great improvement on how you've been feeling. :sm24: 
The stuffed poblano's sound so good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great improvement on how you've been feeling. :sm24:
> The stuffed poblano's sound so good.


Thank you. It feels good to feel better! Now I get to play my dulcimer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


I love the colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I'm so glad you are finally feeling better.

Those poor people in Texas, I can't imagine how they will clean up such a mess

I pulled the onions this morning & have them drying
I picked 80 cobs of corn & cut it off the cobs & now have it in the oven.
I still need to go pick some tomatoes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm so glad you are finally feeling better.
> 
> Those poor people in Texas, I can't imagine how they will clean up such a mess
> 
> ...


It is most impressive- you and your garden produce, Bonnie- that you have it in the first place- but the work it entails keeping it for the winter months.
We have a dull day- rain forecast. Yesterday was quite pleasant, but that is how it is with a temperate climate- would we have any thing to talk of, if we had a stable continental climate?!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so sorry you have flu. They are generous sharing little tykes. Glad mine are pst that stage. Thank you for complements.
I saw wonderful fb pic of a whole line of cars towing boats on a freeway headed to help Harvey people! People are good and kind hearted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thinking of you Marikayknits. Praying the surgery went well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, have fun playing miniature golf. As teens we would go to Bayville, a small town on L.I. Sound that had miniature golf. Next door was a restaurant that sold "spider" sandwiches and we'd stop there, yum. Later, as a young mom I got to take my kids there. Fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well got 2 cheeses and chicken shredded and peppers charred. I'll rest while they cool & steam then add salsa to cheese/chicken mix and stuff the little devils.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> oh the horrors


Better outside than inside, like recently occurred here in Oz. A woman called for a catcher when she found a large snake curled up around her sons Lego box inside the house. Good thing she did, it turned out to be a very poisonous black.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Great work, Matthew.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great work, Matthew.


Nicely done, Matthew. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


I love your socks. I wear ankle length socks also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Wow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back on net. Off since last night. Maya and I got to walk a mile and feed horses. Changed sheets, did laundry.
> 
> Tami, I did 9 of my 10 standing yoga poses today! Not all at once. Make coffee, do a pose, change sheets, do a pose etc. I notice the glove and sock neuropathy is less. I'm not numb and tingling. My legs feel more alive. I couldn't do dancers pose, but I'll work up to it. Still wobbly on balance poses but able to hold them for 30 seconds.
> 
> Simmered chicken breasts for tonight's chicken stuffed poblano peppers. Will use broth for sweet potato soup later this week. Resting now but will char peppers and stuff them and out in casserole dish for Al to bake while I'm at sangha.


I'm glad you and Maya got a good walk and fed the horses.

Sounds like I need to learn some yoga.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, please tell Matthew his dog is outstanding. Wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, there are lots of apps. But I suggest you learn from a class so you learn poses and have teacher show you correct alignment. Besides classes are fun. Most studios and gyms have beginner, chair or senior yoga classes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to get on here and acknowledge i am still around. zilch energy and no push makes it difficult to function. i keep working on my exercises - just not all at the same time. more later --- sam


Good to hear from you Sam. Don't push yourself though. Pop in whenever you feel up to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thinking of you Marikayknits. Praying the surgery went well.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Wonderful!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks,
> 
> wow, i love your socks colors, you did a great job.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great work, Matthew.


i agree, you can see every individual hair on its body, great job


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap, 
no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> f no nausea or any other effects


Wonderful. Be a good patient and follow Dr.'s orders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> f no nausea or any other effects


I am so glad you are feeling so good!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> f no nausea or any other effects


Wonderful. You did great and I am glad to know it. Prayers for continued healing and a great result.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up early. Just finished breakfast while catching up. Have water exercise at 9. When I get back home I'll be returning to my cleaning & organizing. Goodness does it ever end! I have definitely found that I can no longer get as much done in a day as I used to but at least I'm moving forward. DH is home today but is supposed to have work tomorrow. Love having him home, especially since he's been helping me some but must admit I like the quiet when he isn't here in regard to him ALWAYS having the news on. TTYL


That's how I know DH is home.... Even if he is in the yard or garage, the TV is on. Hate it. Love the man but hate the noise. I do't know what I'll do when he is home all the time. I guess have food delivered to my workroom!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!
> They do put together some interesting ideas, so does Stevie Nicks. :sm23:


YEP! but I guess I like weird.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Too busy knitting other things. lol Maybe I could knit socks with dreds hanging off them? :sm23:


LOL I actually have a hat pattern that has braids. It was a cute idea for cancer patients.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this terrible loss but so glad she, DH and family dog got out alive. Hopefully she can get the insurance to pay for this terrible loss.
> Catching up. My teeth clean and shiny and really like my new dentist and his dental technician. She was awesome, the sister of one of the pediodontists technicians with whom I work. Penny was not so fortunate. She has had a teeth cleaning but had 3 abscessed teeth so those had to be extracted. Perhaps this is why she was so reluctant to eat her dry food. Even with this tooth loss, she was eager to eat her cup of kibble tonight. I hope it continues. She is still wobbly from her anesthesia, but a gutsy little dog as she wobbled up the stairs. I assured the vet that I would be able to recover her fully at home. She is on antibiotics so hope I will be able to give them disguised in soft food.
> Saw where it was suggested that we continue to pray for those blasted by hurricane Harvey..think it was on here. I am taking this suggestion to heart. Also praying for the rest of my knitting friends. Don't have to work tomorrow, which will be very nice. Took third pair of knockers in on the way to the rheumatologist and have another pair barely started. With time I am hoping that I will be as good with these knockers as the rest of you are with the darling cardigans, booties and Guernseys. See, you have encouraged my knitting skills and I thank you.
> Julie, hoping you got some help from the doctor today.


Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance. 
This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My brother married his wife because she needed rescuing, but then he held on with both hands to the bitter end because he was bound and determined to make it last, they are both miserable and really don't even like each other I don't think. I don't know if he'll stay with her now after his injuries or not, she's total drama and he's the opposite, but the way they talk to each other and act towards each other, we've always know they don't love each other.


Sometimes it just becomes a bad habit or seems like too much work to go separate ways. I hope this may be a wake up call for him. He really needs to work on himself and his recovery. Supporting each other is one thing, being an enabler and crutch is entirely different. Hope things turn around for him and he finds a soft spot to land.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. It feels good to feel better! Now I get to play my dulcimer.


Yay and great job on the yoga poses. I guess miniature golf was my exercise today. I was quite surprised that I did as well as I did. For a while I actually had the lowest score but ended up DGD won. I was so proud of her and she was squealing with delight. We then took them to a favorite ice cream spot over by their old home and drove them by to see the house. They were thrilled to see strollers out in the yard, knowing there were children there. A fun day for all of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikay, glad the surgery is over but sure hope the foot drop clears up.

Jeanette, so glad you are finally recovering. Hope you are soon A-Ok.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what the mayor said, he wasn't going to evacuate because they couldn't put 6.5 million people on the roads, it would be much worse, he's right.
> The worst I saw in SA was in '98, that was an eye opener for sure, give me a good old fashioned earthquake and I know what to do in that, but a flood like that was way beyond my fathoming, I have several friends who lost their homes in that one. The friend in Canyon Lake ended up with one wall and toilet standing at the end of it, and the kids down the road were bringing her her clothing from out of trees.
> The Lake McQueeny and up through Gruene and Canyon Lake have had some serious flooding over the years while I was living there, 2 years in a row once I think. Gruene doesn't flood as bad as the other two though.


Yes, I agree with the mayor as well. There are just too many things that have to be put in place for that large an evacuation.

Love Gruene. We had a place on the Comal, but never any flooding in my time. In fact, I remember a year when it was too dry to tube.

Our pool was put in so that the deck slopes toward my 3 sets of patio doors. I dubbed this place the Aquarian house and became an expert at drying out carpet before we finally got it all under control. Water is so pervasive and travels routes that are hard to trace. There can be long term issues with mold, rotted drywall, timbers. I love a good storm, but no flooding. I would never live in a low, water prone place.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma , the first item I sold was my latest set that I managed to get finished just in time to take with me . Not very good picture as I was in a rush to get out the door


What a great set! Love all the detail in the dress and the booties are perfect with the cardi. I hope you are getting a good price for these items. You have a lot of time in your work. I'm not surprised that you sold out of everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm so glad you are finally feeling better.
> 
> Those poor people in Texas, I can't imagine how they will clean up such a mess
> 
> ...


It's amazing how well they rally around and get it all cleaned up, much faster than expected, but it will still take a quite a bit of time and money. 
Wow, that's a quite a bit of produce, I can't even imagine shucking that many ears of corn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Awe!!!! I don't even have words anymore, his art is so great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, there are lots of apps. But I suggest you learn from a class so you learn poses and have teacher show you correct alignment. Besides classes are fun. Most studios and gyms have beginner, chair or senior yoga classes.


And a good instructor will have modifications for most every pose too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Wonderful, here's hoping for a wonderful recovery and that the drop foot is just from swelling and will completely disappear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's how I know DH is home.... Even if he is in the yard or garage, the TV is on. Hate it. Love the man but hate the noise. I do't know what I'll do when he is home all the time. I guess have food delivered to my workroom!


LOL!! That could work, put in a little shoot thing like a vertical dumb waiter. :sm23:

I went into the dinning/sewing room this weekend and closed the doors to the living room so I didn't have to listen to what he was watching, I did put netflix on in there, but it was much better to watch that whatever crap he was watching. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YEP! but I guess I like weird.


Haha!! Me too!! :sm08:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOL I actually have a hat pattern that has braids. It was a cute idea for cancer patients.


LOL! It is a good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance.
> This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


Yes, you have to get flood insurance from the government, it's not super expensive but it is not cheap and an added expense for people who are already on a tight budget, and you have to be within certain areas to qualify for it too. Then there are the people, of which there are a surprisingly large amount, who have no homeowners insurance at all. The best they can do is hope and pray that FEMA will help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sometimes it just becomes a bad habit or seems like too much work to go separate ways. I hope this may be a wake up call for him. He really needs to work on himself and his recovery. Supporting each other is one thing, being an enabler and crutch is entirely different. Hope things turn around for him and he finds a soft spot to land.


I think he was so bound and determined to not be like dad and run when things get bad, that he's just held on against all signs that it was not a good thing. 
I sure hope he does too, he's really not a bad guy, doesn't make great decisions though. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I agree with the mayor as well. There are just too many things that have to be put in place for that large an evacuation.
> 
> Love Gruene. We had a place on the Comal, but never any flooding in my time. In fact, I remember a year when it was too dry to tube.
> 
> Our pool was put in so that the deck slopes toward my 3 sets of patio doors. I dubbed this place the Aquarian house and became an expert at drying out carpet before we finally got it all under control. Water is so pervasive and travels routes that are hard to trace. There can be long term issues with mold, rotted drywall, timbers. I love a good storm, but no flooding. I would never live in a low, water prone place.


I remember in 98 or 99, we floated down the Guadalupe and were dragging bottom in a lot of areas, took over 8 hours because the river wasn't flowing, it was wild. 
David said we will NEVER live in a flood zone, no matter how good the fishing. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks dreamweaver, this was one of the hardest things for me to adjust to. you know in 2013 we lost my older sister, thirteen months older, her two daughters mom and i raised, she had bipolar issues in a time when no one had a name for it, but still with all the problems she created, she was a big part of my life, she was a nurse for 35 yrs, and was my go to person when Dad got sick and we needed to know what needed to be done, and with all her problems, she was a hoot to be around, then in 2015 we lost dad in May, we had been expecting that as he just started going down hill, but then in Sept. we lost our beloved Keagan, my great nephew who had spina bifida and lived with me and bj when they were younger. he and his bro were at my house every wkend, we did lots of stuff, i am Aunt LaLa to those boys and my nieces also, anyway, he had a successful surgery on his esophagus, was his 20th bday, he was in his second yr of college, and loved the dorm life. then 3 days after the surgery, he passed a blood clot, that was the longest car ride to get to hospital to he and his mom, we were all heart broken and still miss him so much and think of him every day. thought i couldn't hurt any more, then 2017 rolls around, good yr, bj happy with job still we both came down with flu and were so sick for over a wk, finally we got over it, i had some blood work done, my potassium was bottomed out, so got that back in line, bj wouldn't go to dr. but kept having this diarrhea, i went to work one day, he had taken off, cause he didn't feel good, i came in after being gone 3 hrs, he was asleep sittin on couch, which i though was odd, he wasn't in his recliner. i started frying some pot. and onion to go with the baked chicken i had done that morning, when i had the pot. done, i went to wake him, only to find he was gone. They said his heart, because of the meds he took, but i think there was something going on from the bad flu we had, but I will say this, i was so spoiled, he took care of everything, i did cooking, he really cooked better than i when he did. made the best Chinese stir fry and egg rolls, we always cleaned house together and did the outside together, we shared everything. he ironed for me, did a better job, it was his way of getting me around quicker. he just was the best person, such a morning person, not me, always cheery, a very Godly person, love working with the John 3:16 guys from the addiction rehab home close to us, they worked in the laundry with him, he never met a stranger. He has left a very big hole in our family, both the girls thought of him as a father figure and he helped guide and start their lives better, We always did such fun things together, I am sad for the stuff we never got to, who knew i would be a widow at 64, we wanted to travel some in the golden yrs. One thing he did, was set us up for a good life when we stopped working, i am grateful he was mindful of money that way. Its just been hard, and when Leslie leaves for her new place when ever that will be, i will again, have to learn to live alone, i do have my critters. I have thought for a while, i am just treading water, doing what only i must do, so i think i need to talk to dr about it, i just need out of this sad place i am in. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


Dear, dear heart.... yes I do remember when you lost your sister and all you did when your dad had to go into nursing home. You and BJ did so many things for so many in your family and the community. I know you have earned your wings in heaven. Sometimes, it just seems that the wall is too high to climb. You need a boost. Another thing that I have done when in a dark space is to allow myself 10 -15 minutes to cry, rant, rave, hit pillows, whatever. Then, get up and DO something. When the black cloud passes over again, I remind myself that I've had my time for the day and am not allowed to dwell on it anymore until the next day. Silly, but it helps me keep moving. My BFF also "talks" to her departed husband, usually when she is walking the dog in the evening. She also had saved cards he gave her, etc. and puts them out on those special days. I hope the doctor can help you come up with a workable plan and I hope you eventually can look back on all the good times and savor them. You were lucky to have such a wonderful companion. (Mine does our cooking and, while I have been restricted, has learned a tiny bit about housework. God forbid her ever do laundry. He was wonderful with my mom, who just passed at age 96 a couple months ago. I don't know what I or she would have done when I was ill. She absolutely adored him and he could get her to do things none of us could.)

You are such a giving person. Maybe you can find a group to join that does some charity work. Sometime helping others does more for us than them. Just keep moving. You always have this gang to prop you up or lend an ear when you need it. My SIL was younger than you when her DH died in his sleep of a heart attack when he was out of town. She has gone through all the stages of grief.... and eventually bought a different house a couple towns over and simplified her life. She started doing just a little traveling and is doing fine. She will never forget Ron, but has learned to live her life. You will too and BJ's final gift was to make sure you could do that without worrying about money. It is great that you have some young people in your life. They have a way of keeping us engaged. Make a point of seeing them. Take all the help you can get. I know you would help someone else going through such a rough time. You will know when you are ready to stand on your own. Meanwhile, be gentle with yourself. You WILL see the other side of this mountain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my niece laughs at me, i add crunchie stuff to add texture to stuff i eat, i put lots in when i make a scrambled omelette, one of the best sandwiches i made growing up was PB and lettuce, loved the crunch and who doesn't love pb.


 Green apple slices covered in crunchy PB... One of my favorite lunches. Denver omelettes with all the peppers, onions and ham I can get in the pan. Celery sticks filled with cheese spreads. Yep, crunchy is a must!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Poor Penny, she's got a lot to get used to, hopefully she'll start to be a bit more helpful.
> Wonderful that they've sent boats and help, it will be greatly appreciated and it's definitely needed.
> They say, send water, blankets, clothes(especially childrens), and canned goods; water is always at the top of the list as so many don't have access to clean water, but checking with the local organizations/church's is the best idea for finding out what is needed. I think that giving monetary donations to the churches and organizations sending aid is a good idea.


Yes, they are able to see the best place to use resources. We, who are near shelters are able to make some other types of contributions. Right now, they are asking for baby items, including portable cribs, new underwear and socks. Fortunately, someone in our neighborhood is transporting donations by truck to one of the organizations. One of the local colleges is allowing students to attend classes, no fees, no applications. Good to see so many of the Cowboys raising funds. Stadiums being shared at all levels. Lots of good people.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I love your enthusiasm for life and supporting friends.


Seems you do a good deal of that yourself. Loved hearing your lovely voice and music.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would like to try IF I can find a suitable pin- but the concept of inside out in the circle bothers me.


I"m probably dense and missing a key ingredient but..... when I do sox or anything in the round, I can flip it to whichever side is more comfortable to work on. Wouldn't just looking at the inside pattern be the same as having it on the outside? I'll have to watch some videos and see what I'm missing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I"m probably dense and missing a key ingredient but..... when I do sox or anything in the round, I can flip it to whichever side is more comfortable to work on. Wouldn't just looking at the inside pattern be the same as having it on the outside? I'll have to watch some videos and see what I'm missing.


Have not tried yet- still looking for videos


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, they are able to see the best place to use resources. We, who are near shelters are able to make some other types of contributions. Right now, they are asking for baby items, including portable cribs, new underwear and socks. Fortunately, someone in our neighborhood is transporting donations by truck to one of the organizations. One of the local colleges is allowing students to attend classes, no fees, no applications. Good to see so many of the Cowboys raising funds. Stadiums being shared at all levels. Lots of good people.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I"m probably dense and missing a key ingredient but..... when I do sox or anything in the round, I can flip it to whichever side is more comfortable to work on. Wouldn't just looking at the inside pattern be the same as having it on the outside? I'll have to watch some videos and see what I'm missing.


I saw a video of one woman who said she purled every row when making a hat in stockinette...no thanks! I can't work backward. That may be what Julie means?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I have the math(s) worked out for my commission. The fabric sale starts Thursday, and this weekend is the Labor Day holiday, so I hope I can finish it then. We'll see!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying hard for those in Texas. Jinx, prayers your GD will be ok. I have a friend in Houston who has lost everything to flooding. Her 2 wheel chairs and the RV included. They had to be evacuated by canoe. They had been told to shelter in place. I have a lot of friends on another forum including her. Some are getting flooded but not as much as of an hour ago. Raven and her DH and little dog lived in the RV on the high spot in the driveway last year when everything flooded with heavy rain for 9 months. I made and sent her new dishcloths and hit pads when her kitchen was finished. They weee chest high when rescued. As of her last post she figured there was water to the cielings at least by now. Yet she is still concerned about others we know, and checking on them, keeping us posted, all on her DH's phone as hers got wet. They could only take meds and the dog when they left in the canoe. She didn't attempt even a tablet. And found out the mortgages company didn't pay the policy for the upgraded insurance that was supposed to pay for loss of contents in the house, which was added 6 months ago.


Oh, Tami... How horrible. I hope there is a paper trail at some institution where they can hold the mortgage company responsible. I have texted with my niece today and she is still fine in Missouri City, a suburb of Houston, but her husband works at a hospital and he is having to camp out there until at least Friday. Many of her friends have lost everything as well. We are opening more shelters in our area and so many are sending help. It is hard to know what to do. The levee breaking sure didn't help. We will have thousands of them here. Do you know where they are sending your friend? If she was sent to Dallas, I know where to get a wheel chair and some other things. We are just watching the news for today and there are now 30 dead. Phone signals are sketchy at best. The stalling of the storm has made everything worse. Nothing can drain. There will be so much infrastructure damage.

My GD is in Austin and OK. Lots of rain, but safe. So many of the rescue teams are staging there. Horrible, horrible, horrible, but some wonderful unsung heros doing great things to rescue others. So many volunteers. Free pharmacies set up in our largest shelter, SPCA has set up a nearby shelter for pets so people can visit their pets, hospitals are pitching in and already had "at risk" babies here before it all started. They were the first evacuated. We will be dealing with this for a very long time. (I lived in Corpus as a wee tyke.... I love to see water, but don't think I would ever live near it... To risky.) More than a million raised at our TV station just today. Niece started a Red Cross fundraiser page. Her birthday was yesterday and all she wanted was for people to give to help. Houston is getting a little break today, but New Orleans will be hit. There may be another system next week. No matter how small, it will add another level of disaster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a video of one woman who said she purled every row when making a hat in stockinette...no thanks! I can't work backward. That may be what Julie means?


That was what got me- I don't want to have to read a whole Gansey, backwards.
I no longer have my raised chair- so I am knitting more now I have to sit on the lower, but comfy chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I have the math(s) worked out for my commission. The fabric sale starts Thursday, and this weekend is the Labor Day holiday, so I hope I can finish it then. We'll see!


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty good today. I have bread rising and laundry going. Lots more that needs cleaned, sorted, a place to put it, and a ton that needs pitched, but, oh well. How are you today?


One step at time. I hope to get some things pitched as well. It is amazing what all we accumulate. Don't overdo. It isn't a race. (Just heard one of our athletes has raised 5 million and Dez Bryant just donated 50 thousand. Amazing what people will do to help one another. And all needed. So glad my SIL is not out on a rig doing training. There is going to be help needed for a long, long time.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you are feeling better. I have to learn to do, not to overdo. While computer down went to Walmart for accessories to roll hair into bun. Went in, whipped to hair accessories, got it, went right home. Had to rest when I got home.


When I took Livey shopping, I looked at bun forms and asked her if she thought I could ever get hair long enough again. She said "eventually" but it is a long, long, way off. Like YEARS!!!! To think, there was a time I could sit on my hair.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykay, glad you are feeling good and operation behind you. Hope foot drop stops.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, there are lots of apps. But I suggest you learn from a class so you learn poses and have teacher show you correct alignment. Besides classes are fun. Most studios and gyms have beginner, chair or senior yoga classes.


There is a studio not far from me. Once I get some of these appointments, and other stuff that is going on, I may look into it. Floor may be out, but they can probably work around that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you could get in, get what you needed, and get back home. Resting is good.
> 
> My bread didn't want to rise like it should have. Of course, since I made a half batch instead of a whole batch, that might be part of it. I just took it out of the oven. While I was waiting for the bread I mixed up a batch of chocolate chip cookies. First ones are in the oven.


What I wouldn't give for a bowl of chocolate chip cookie dough. I don't even need it baked! Love homemade bread. (Not that I ever make it... but such a great way to get a lot of butter into my mouth.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Continuing my prayers for you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now I'm going to dream of pickled peppers in jars and each one has an obvious bite out of it. Do you make Cowboy Candy with yours? I've never tasted it, but it looks good to me.????


Never heard of that, but love Texas Caviar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And a good instructor will have modifications for most every pose too.


Good point KayeJo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm so glad you are finally feeling better.
> 
> Those poor people in Texas, I can't imagine how they will clean up such a mess
> 
> ...


You have been busy Bonnie, is there lots left to do in the garden ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you. I want to say what a wonderful, practical, loving response you gave to Southern Gal. I was impressed with the depth of your reply.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Finished!


That is wonderful Mathew well done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Wonderful news now hopefully you will make a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's how I know DH is home.... Even if he is in the yard or garage, the TV is on. Hate it. Love the man but hate the noise. I do't know what I'll do when he is home all the time. I guess have food delivered to my workroom!


Wonder if it is a man thing as my husband as the tv on constant,y too


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took Bub to the eye doc this morning, and he is scheduled for cataract surgeries in October and November. So that makes more appointments...whee. They told us to expect to be there about 4 hours on surgery days, so I will definitely need a portable knitting project for those, but we have a while before they happen--other appointments between, though.
> 
> While we were there, this sweet older lady said she loved my shoes (the flip flops I crocheted over) and wanted some--I suggested she look on Etsy as I'm sure someone there makes them to sell. I took my shawl and knitted about a row and a half (we weren't there terribly long this time but also I can't keep count when someone is talking to me). So that was all right.
> 
> ...


I just got the Joanns coupons today. I hadn't been in so long but used one from previous mailing to get 5 new rotary blades on Sunday and a bunch of new pins and some beading needles. As I am ALMOST done straightening closet, I found a quilt pattern I bought about 3 years ago, right before I got sick. I also bought most of the material but can't remember which is for what. I've decided I really need some different off white. I should not even think about starting a new project with so many left undone but think I will anyhow. It combines Jacob's Ladder with Churn Dash blocks and looks like interwoven ribbons. It is a Civil War era type. I just want to cut stuff up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, Tami... How horrible. I hope there is a paper trail at some institution where they can hold the mortgage company responsible. I have texted with my niece today and she is still fine in Missouri City, a suburb of Houston, but her husband works at a hospital and he is having to camp out there until at least Friday. Many of her friends have lost everything as well. We are opening more shelters in our area and so many are sending help. It is hard to know what to do. The levee breaking sure didn't help. We will have thousands of them here. Do you know where they are sending your friend? If she was sent to Dallas, I know where to get a wheel chair and some other things. We are just watching the news for today and there are now 30 dead. Phone signals are sketchy at best. The stalling of the storm has made everything worse. Nothing can drain. There will be so much infrastructure damage.
> 
> My GD is in Austin and OK. Lots of rain, but safe. So many of the rescue teams are staging there. Horrible, horrible, horrible, but some wonderful unsung heros doing great things to rescue others. So many volunteers. Free pharmacies set up in our largest shelter, SPCA has set up a nearby shelter for pets so people can visit their pets, hospitals are pitching in and already had "at risk" babies here before it all started. They were the first evacuated. We will be dealing with this for a very long time. (I lived in Corpus as a wee tyke.... I love to see water, but don't think I would ever live near it... To risky.) More than a million raised at our TV station just today. Niece started a Red Cross fundraiser page. Her birthday was yesterday and all she wanted was for people to give to help. Houston is getting a little break today, but New Orleans will be hit. There may be another system next week. No matter how small, it will add another level of disaster.


Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.

I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What I wouldn't give for a bowl of chocolate chip cookie dough. I don't even need it baked! Love homemade bread. (Not that I ever make it... but such a great way to get a lot of butter into my mouth.)


Lol! Why do y think I made the cookies? ???? I don't want to think about how many cookies I could have made with the dough I ate!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you. I want to say what a wonderful, practical, loving response you gave to Southern Gal. I was impressed with the depth of your reply.


I agree!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:
 

> Hi all, Well I am on the countdown for my hip surgery tomorrow. I just have to pack my bag, take a shower and wash the surgical area with the special soap the doctor gave me. The hardest thing for me will be to go to bed early, because I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am! I'm the first case on the schedule, which is at 7:45 am. I will report back when everything is done. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes. Marilyn K.


Lots of healing vibes sent your way and prayers to guide the doctor's hands. I'm with you on the getting up. I might as well stay up all night. Last surgery I had was unscheduled. I had eaten a bite before appointment so they couldn't do it that day but admitted me anyhow. It was great to just go to sleep, have bed rolled to operating room and then back to sleep... No bath, no dressing, just sleep!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a great set! Love all the detail in the dress and the booties are perfect with the cardi. I hope you are getting a good price for these items. You have a lot of time in your work. I'm not surprised that you sold out of everything.


Thank you Jynx , I was really happy with how this set turned out


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far behind. Matthew came home Saturday evening and had a great time. The only thing he didn't do with the group was walk around in a huge flea market which they stopped at on the way home. Too many people in there for his liking. He is working along on his drawing now that he is home.


Looks like she did an excellent job. Matthew always does. Glad he enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy but productive afternoon. Took last cross stitch to be framed, then off to hearing clinic for upgrade on little worn aids. I find the ones I have very sharp and tinny. Flushing the loo sounds like Niagara Falls lol!
> They have improved a lot in the past 7 years, and I get them for free due to our accident insurance company. So a huge saving of $4000. Also found a store nearby closing down so got all fabric and threads very cheaply for my mermaid cross stitch.
> And the sunshine has returned so one happy old lady! ☀


Great news on all fronts. I used to work at a cross stitch store. I have enough material and thread to last a lifetime or two, but know I could walk into my favorite shop in Tulsa and have to have something else!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to Walmart for a hair roll. Bopped in, found it right away, paid and went home. Had to lay down awhile when I got home and forgot to go to bank. I hate being this week. Then I remembered the poor people ravaged by hurricane and I am grateful for home, family, bed and Maya. This too shall pass. Only did 3 floor poses today. Standing poses are easier to get to as I pass my bedroom with mat on floor I can do one or two and go about my day. Harder to get up and down from floor. Still, it feels good to stretch and relax my body played some songs from my new book. I think I have Tom Dooley down pat. Interesting as I play the songs some of the notes sound wrong so I futz around til I find note I like and then cross out fingering in book and notate my own note. Read a little more of Book of Joy.


One step at a time. You'll get your strength back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is most impressive- you and your garden produce, Bonnie- that you have it in the first place- but the work it entails keeping it for the winter months.
> We have a dull day- rain forecast. Yesterday was quite pleasant, but that is how it is with a temperate climate- would we have any thing to talk of, if we had a stable continental climate?!


My whole life we have pretty much lived from the farm, my mom always had a huge garden so it just seems normal to me. My brother also grows a big garden but my sister never has.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Incredible! I had read about her when she did the movie work but didn't remember the name and didn't realize she was in Indiana. I love miniatures, but her work is beyond anything I could even think about trying. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, I'm hoping they will be more adaptable to my comfort level. Yes it's an horrendous price, Swiss made apparently. Modern technology costs us a lot! How yummy to get fresh honey, nothing like it coming straight off the land.


 Agree on the fresh honey and local is supposed to be good for allergies. We have some at the nursery but haven't been gifted any yet this year. I used to chew the caps.

DH paid $3,000 for his a year ago. All his readjustment visits are included. They do so much now. I remember what huge things my grandfather wore. He couldn't stand them. It was the first time he had herd birds in ages and all the "noise" was irritating. Hope you like the new ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh it all looks so terrible, it is going to take a long time to clean up the devistation for sure. Our news said Houston has had the amount of rain that Melbourne would get in a whole year.... :sm06:


52 inches... the most ever and more to come.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> what about one of these type of clip thingies....
> 
> Trying to keep the idea very cheap for now..lol.


I like that idea and DH just bought some nice small ones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a wonderful day playing miniature golf! Sounds like great exercise to me! Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad, Fan, that you are getting such great aids and covered by insurance. I know that the newer technology has made great improvements as a colleague of mine has them and they automatically adjust to the people around him as well as to the room level sounds. I am excited for a report on them when you have them in.
> Glad, Julie, to hear you seem to be making progress on the cream and hoping against hope that if they stop the warfarin that your hands will come right with nothing further. That would be such a blessing, were it to happen.
> Loving Matthew's drawings and how they progress.
> Hoping the hip surgery today goes extremely well. Hopefully a quiet day for all concerned.


Your friend's hearing aides sound really advanced. DH has trouble adjusting for different surroundings... like restaurants


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you. I do know I will regain strength. The trick is to do and not overdo. And soon it will be Fall. It was warm walking at 6:30, and by noon it was 112F. Much more fun in cooler weather.
Have fun piecing your new quilt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


They look great... Hope you like the new job. You should be starting this week, or is it next?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> VB?


Volleyball... This was at a school tournament this past Friday and Sat. 4 teams had to cancel because of the impending weather. The seats are just off the court. I am usually knitting. Good thing I wasn't or I could have put someones eye out!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to get on here and acknowledge i am still around. zilch energy and no push makes it difficult to function. i keep working on my exercises - just not all at the same time. more later --- sam


It takes time, Sam. Keep on keeping on. One at a time. I can't do a bunch at one time, but try to sneak one or two in whenever I get up to get a drink or make a pit stop. Even do leg lifts and back exercises in bed before I get up so I don't have to get up and down off the floor!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back on net. Off since last night. Maya and I got to walk a mile and feed horses. Changed sheets, did laundry.
> 
> Tami, I did 9 of my 10 standing yoga poses today! Not all at once. Make coffee, do a pose, change sheets, do a pose etc. I notice the glove and sock neuropathy is less. I'm not numb and tingling. My legs feel more alive. I couldn't do dancers pose, but I'll work up to it. Still wobbly on balance poses but able to hold them for 30 seconds.
> 
> Simmered chicken breasts for tonight's chicken stuffed poblano peppers. Will use broth for sweet potato soup later this week. Resting now but will char peppers and stuff them and out in casserole dish for Al to bake while I'm at sangha.


30 seconds doesn't sound wobbly to me and dinner sound delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Better outside than inside, like recently occurred here in Oz. A woman called for a catcher when she found a large snake curled up around her sons Lego box inside the house. Good thing she did, it turned out to be a very poisonous black.


That will give me nightmares tonight! Can't even imagine a snake in the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


I'm glad the surgery is done, hope the pain eases quickly & the foot problem resolves


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Here's hoping it is just a temporary side effect from the operation. My friend had that. Came and went for apparently no reason at all. Hope each time up is a little less painful. You'll be doing laps around the hospital floor before you know it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance.
> This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


Seems insurance companies like to take your premiums but when you have a claim it's like getting blood from a stone. Those poor people will probably never recover from the loss although I think some are just happy to have survived


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay and great job on the yoga poses. I guess miniature golf was my exercise today. I was quite surprised that I did as well as I did. For a while I actually had the lowest score but ended up DGD won. I was so proud of her and she was squealing with delight. We then took them to a favorite ice cream spot over by their old home and drove them by to see the house. They were thrilled to see strollers out in the yard, knowing there were children there. A fun day for all of us.


I'm glad you had fun.
My kids used to love mini golf & the GKs really enjoyed it last year when we took them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance.
> This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


True, you have to be in an area that is ruled a flood zone to be able to buy that type of insurance. Many in Houston do have that type, but not all. This hit some places that are usually low risk. The fact that it is stalled is really causing major problems.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That could work, put in a little shoot thing like a vertical dumb waiter. :sm23:
> 
> I went into the dinning/sewing room this weekend and closed the doors to the living room so I didn't have to listen to what he was watching, I did put netflix on in there, but it was much better to watch that whatever crap he was watching. lol


I have considered putting a small refrigerator in the bar area so I can live on Dr. Pepper. Maybe I'll make little vests for the kittens like service dogs wear. They can make deliveries. I can pay them with treats.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a video of one woman who said she purled every row when making a hat in stockinette...no thanks! I can't work backward. That may be what Julie means?


NOPE... no fun. I'd much rather knit than purl. Maybe the purl is easier in Portuguese? I won't be finding out. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I really thought it was just a different way to tension yarn. Shows what I don't know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Never heard of that, but love Texas Caviar.


I'm almost afraid to ask what that is????????I'm having visions of prairie oysters ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I have the math(s) worked out for my commission. The fabric sale starts Thursday, and this weekend is the Labor Day holiday, so I hope I can finish it then. We'll see!


What are you making? Inquiring minds want to know.... and see a picture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy Bonnie, is there lots left to do in the garden ?


Still beets, carrots, potatoes, tomatoes, Cabbage & pumpkins to come in. I will probably do at least one more batch of corn, maybe 2 depending how much son & DIL want. I'm actually amazed how quickly I can take it off the cobs with just my paring knife. The root vegetables I usually leave in until October if I can so my cold room is nice & cold


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is a studio not far from me. Once I get some of these appointments, and other stuff that is going on, I may look into it. Floor may be out, but they can probably work around that.


When I was recovering from cancer, a lady gave classes in chair yoga. There are also a lot of standing poses. There are also exercise classes given that are done seated. I have yoga on the Wii (if I ever figure out how to work this smart TV) and that let me pick and choose which poses were comfortable for me and those that weren't. There are certain combinations that give me breathing trouble. If I take class, I just don't do the ones that are bothersome.  Everyone works at their own level of comfort. DH does the "hot" yoga in a very heated room. Not on your life! I'd be more likely to do them in the snow!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you. Well I held each pose thirty seconds but there was some wobbling and touch wall for support! Dinner was delicious! And it will make another meal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you. I want to say what a wonderful, practical, loving response you gave to Southern Gal. I was impressed with the depth of your reply.


I agree, great advise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it is a man thing as my husband as the tv on constant,y too


Mine too, & would put one in our bedroom if I would let him but that's not happening, I'd get no sleep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.
> 
> I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


That's awful, poor woman


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you. I want to say what a wonderful, practical, loving response you gave to Southern Gal. I was impressed with the depth of your reply.


 :sm12: :sm17: :sm12: You now me. I talk lot.... but you never know what little bit might strike a chord and help someone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Agree on the fresh honey and local is supposed to be good for allergies. We have some at the nursery but haven't been gifted any yet this year. I used to chew the caps.
> 
> DH paid $3,000 for his a year ago. All his readjustment visits are included. They do so much now. I remember what huge things my grandfather wore. He couldn't stand them. It was the first time he had herd birds in ages and all the "noise" was irritating. Hope you like the new ones.


My step dad had a hearing aid from the time he was a child. His mom wore one also. His was a big box he had in his shirt pocket connected to the earpiece by a cable, he gated being in crowds because he couldn't understand anyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 52 inches... the most ever and more to come.


That's hard to even imagine. I think the mist we've ever got at one time was 7 inches & the fields were like lakes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it is a man thing as my husband as the tv on constant,y too


My dad had it on all night in the bedroom and my FIL played the radio all night. I don't allow TV's in the bedrooms. Never have. Does yours channel surf too? That is definitely a man thing. He has to check something else out during the commercial and then gets back to the original show right AFTER a scene you really need to understand what is happening. That goodness for the replay button. I've thought about taking control of the remote for a whole evening but think the shock and anxiety would give him a heart attack!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That will give me nightmares tonight! Can't even imagine a snake in the house.


I would have to leave, I hate snakes & we just have garter snakes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad had it on all night in the bedroom and my FIL played the radio all night. I don't allow TV's in the bedrooms. Never have. Does yours channel surf too? That is definitely a man thing. He has to check something else out during the commercial and then gets back to the original show right AFTER a scene you really need to understand what is happening. That goodness for the replay button. I've thought about taking control of the remote for a whole evening but think the shock and anxiety would give him a heart attack!


That flip, flip, flip drives me nuts! You just get interested in something & he flips it off. He also like to sleep with the remote in a death grip & CNN or something equally thrilling on ????Then if I try to change it, he wakes up & says, "I was watching that" even though he was snoring ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.
> 
> I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


How very sad. I always wonder just what can be done for the large animals. One picture that really hit me was a cow standing on a little tiny raised spot. How on earth do you evacuate a cow? This one definitely hit some areas that are usually safe. I know last time there was flooding, one of our farmers took all his hay down for the animals. Prayers being said for all. They sure are needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! Why do y think I made the cookies? ???? I don't want to think about how many cookies I could have made with the dough I ate!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: And, if you are standing up when you eat, the calories don't count! (Besides, you saved all that electricity.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you. I do know I will regain strength. The trick is to do and not overdo. And soon it will be Fall. It was warm walking at 6:30, and by noon it was 112F. Much more fun in cooler weather.
> Have fun piecing your new quilt.


Hurry up Fall. I have to get more walking in but, as I told the Dr. today, I don't believe in sweating. (I was trying to get permission to do a few exercises.) Best rule of thumb for me is to stop 15 minutes before I think I need to. It's that "Oh, I'll just do one more" or "I'll finish this little stack of ironing" that always gets me in trouble.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what that is????????I'm having visions of prairie oysters ????????


NO, I've had those too, once! If you live in Texas or anywhere in the south, it is almost mandatory to eat black-eyed peas for New Years. DH thinks they taste like dirt. Texas Caviar is a cold marinated way to serve them and is made with red pepper, corn, black beans, red onion, cilantro, hot peppers and served with tortilla chips like a salsa or like a salad. It is really good.

Texas Caviar Bean Dip - Spicy Southern Kitchen
https://spicysouthernkitchen.com/texas-caviar-bean-dip/

Well, brain is on fade and I didn't copy that link correctly, but it is yummy.

How about that ... It didn't look right in Preview mode, or some kind soul has fixed it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's hard to even imagine. I think the mist we've ever got at one time was 7 inches & the fields were like lakes.


Our weatherman did a graphic on how many gallons had fallen. He took downtown Dallas, which is not small, added 2 miles all around it and then two miles high to show the area that much water would cover. Gerry told my niece he had plans for an ark that would hold 4-6 people and 4 animals. He may be on to something. He could market them as playhouses until needed. For sure, I would have a raft in the garage if I lived anywhere near the coast.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would have to leave, I hate snakes & we just have garter snakes


Me too! Even as a kid, I could not have a foot hanging over the side of the bed because that is how a snake could get up from under the bed. I hate snakes! I can think of at least 4 in TX that are poisonous. Fortunately, I have only seen a couple in my 40+ years here and they were harmless. DH has seen some really large rattle snakes when he has been out in the country. They even do a rattlesnake round-up somewhere here. Livey's 5th grade class had a resident corn snake. It was about all I could do to stay in the room for the brief little visit on Grandparent's Day. The teacher invited us to hold it!!! No and NO!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That flip, flip, flip drives me nuts! You just get interested in something & he flips it off. He also like to sleep with the remote in a death grip & CNN or something equally thrilling on ????Then if I try to change it, he wakes up & says, "I was watching that" even though he was snoring ????


My Dad exactly... in his chair every night he fell asleep with the remote in one hand and a cup of coffee balanced on the arm. He was watching that show even though it had been over an hour ago and on to something else!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm off to bed. We didn't make Volleyball tonight because DH had a rough ride on a really bumpy road and the air went out on the truck. Really glad the trip fell through yesterday, as I was to go with him. I didn't get home from Dr. until almost 4:30 and the game was a drive through bad traffic at rush hour. 

Doc retires the end of this week so I wanted to make sure the pain I was having was OK and it is. He thinks scar tissue. I can live with that, just didn't want to ignore it if there was any chance of more infection since I don't get the normal warnings of fever, chills, etc. The nerve in leg has gotten much worse and I thought it might be because I was doing all that work in office and doing a lot of standing with ironing fabric in closet. He says it is a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve compression and has prescribed Gabapentin. Mom was on that for 2 years with pain from Shingles. I took her off of it because she was exhibiting so many bad side effects. DH said to call DD and have her do a baseline test so we could compare if I started to go off my rocker! I'm sure I won't have any issue with it but it will be a handy to have a ready made excuse for odd behavior. I was too tired to stop and get it filled tonight but will tomorrow. He didn't want to hear about core exercises but has reluctantly agreed that I can try a few things as long as I wear a binder and listen to my body. He thought I looked great. I told him I'd look a lot greater 30 pounds lighter and didn't want to run a marathon, just work on balance and tone. He says abdominal muscles will always be weak and to walk or swim. I told him I would drown. We may have a pool but I can't swim a stroke. I do like to go to the gym and walk in their nice long walking lanes in the pool. Mainly, I'm just relieved to know that these residual symptoms aren't anything bad. Now maybe DH will let me sit on exercise ball to knit or watch TV. Can't get much less passive than that. Dr. laughed when I told him DH wouldn't let me ride in truck to get insides shook up. I think doc was picturing a pick-up vs a box truck, but I won't tell DH that. I want to go to Norman, OK next time he goes so I can visit the good yarn store. Night all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Fabulous. He is growing as an artist by leaps and bounds. Congratulations.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am  Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Glad to hear from you. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance.
> This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


Such a tragedy. Flooding seems to cause such heartache.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what that is????????I'm having visions of prairie oysters ????????


Not at all! It's delicious and healthy!

http://www.food.com/recipe/candied-jalapeno-or-cowboy-candy-453141

http://www.thecomfortofcooking.com/2014/08/texas-caviar.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Glad it's all over and I hope you see an improvement in the next few days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Good to hear from you so quickly. Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you. I want to say what a wonderful, practical, loving response you gave to Southern Gal. I was impressed with the depth of your reply.


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it is a man thing as my husband as the tv on constant,y too


And mine!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad had it on all night in the bedroom and my FIL played the radio all night. I don't allow TV's in the bedrooms. Never have. Does yours channel surf too? That is definitely a man thing. He has to check something else out during the commercial and then gets back to the original show right AFTER a scene you really need to understand what is happening. That goodness for the replay button. I've thought about taking control of the remote for a whole evening but think the shock and anxiety would give him a heart attack!


Yes to the channel surfing thing!!! I've solved the problem by having seperate rooms to watch our own TV, now if I can just teach him to close the door when he leaves his room so that I don't get the benefit of both tellies at once..... :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hope the Rx works and doesn't cause side effects.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw some photos of the flooding in Housten...OMG one photo was of water up to nearly the top of traffic lights! It was 17 feet deep! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is most impressive- you and your garden produce, Bonnie- that you have it in the first place- but the work it entails keeping it for the winter months.
> We have a dull day- rain forecast. Yesterday was quite pleasant, but that is how it is with a temperate climate- would we have any thing to talk of, if we had a stable continental climate?!


I agree about Bonnie and her vegie garden.

And yes what would we do with a stable climate...LOL. Well we are "supposed" to have a sunny 15c day tomorrow, followed by 3 days of 18c (yay) and then back down to 13c and rain next week. :sm19:

Sonja...... anytime now to share the sunshine please....! :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Finished!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Well you sound like you are doing really well. I hope that the drop is only from swelling too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.
> 
> I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


I just cant imagine what these people are going through. So devastating. :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.
> 
> I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


That is so sad. My prayers for everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> i agree, you can see every individual hair on its body, great job


Thanks for the compliments. It is so good to have you joining us once again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> NOPE... no fun. I'd much rather knit than purl. Maybe the purl is easier in Portuguese? I won't be finding out. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I really thought it was just a different way to tension yarn. Shows what I don't know.


Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime again.... boy the days go fast. 

((((((Big hugs for everyone and an extra one for Sam)))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I won't be commenting much over the next couple of days- I'm around 25 pages behind and it is actually time I was thinking of heading to bed soon Wednesday night. And out a fair bit tomorrow and Friday so will just be reading. Nothing in particular going on just a lot (and slow dropping out internet as usual. In fact this is more annoying than the lack of a kitchen currently.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm off to bed. We didn't make Volleyball tonight because DH had a rough ride on a really bumpy road and the air went out on the truck. Really glad the trip fell through yesterday, as I was to go with him. I didn't get home from Dr. until almost 4:30 and the game was a drive through bad traffic at rush hour.
> 
> Doc retires the end of this week so I wanted to make sure the pain I was having was OK and it is. He thinks scar tissue. I can live with that, just didn't want to ignore it if there was any chance of more infection since I don't get the normal warnings of fever, chills, etc. The nerve in leg has gotten much worse and I thought it might be because I was doing all that work in office and doing a lot of standing with ironing fabric in closet. He says it is a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve compression and has prescribed Gabapentin. Mom was on that for 2 years with pain from Shingles. I took her off of it because she was exhibiting so many bad side effects. DH said to call DD and have her do a baseline test so we could compare if I started to go off my rocker! I'm sure I won't have any issue with it but it will be a handy to have a ready made excuse for odd behavior. I was too tired to stop and get it filled tonight but will tomorrow. He didn't want to hear about core exercises but has reluctantly agreed that I can try a few things as long as I wear a binder and listen to my body. He thought I looked great. I told him I'd look a lot greater 30 pounds lighter and didn't want to run a marathon, just work on balance and tone. He says abdominal muscles will always be weak and to walk or swim. I told him I would drown. We may have a pool but I can't swim a stroke. I do like to go to the gym and walk in their nice long walking lanes in the pool. Mainly, I'm just relieved to know that these residual symptoms aren't anything bad. Now maybe DH will let me sit on exercise ball to knit or watch TV. Can't get much less passive than that. Dr. laughed when I told him DH wouldn't let me ride in truck to get insides shook up. I think doc was picturing a pick-up vs a box truck, but I won't tell DH that. I want to go to Norman, OK next time he goes so I can visit the good yarn store. Night all.


I am on Gabapentin. I am not off my rocker yet but I've had some odd moments
:sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what got me- I don't want to have to read a whole Gansey, backwards.
> I no longer have my raised chair- so I am knitting more now I have to sit on the lower, but comfy chair.


 :sm24: Glad your chair is comfy! And I hope the knitting goes well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I took Livey shopping, I looked at bun forms and asked her if she thought I could ever get hair long enough again. She said "eventually" but it is a long, long, way off. Like YEARS!!!! To think, there was a time I could sit on my hair.


I've had mine up in a ponytail all summer and giving serious thought to just cutting it all off...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NOPE... no fun. I'd much rather knit than purl. Maybe the purl is easier in Portuguese? I won't be finding out. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I really thought it was just a different way to tension yarn. Shows what I don't know.


Purling is easier with that method, but I only use it for really long rows that are all purl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your friend's hearing aides sound really advanced. DH has trouble adjusting for different surroundings... like restaurants


Bub's new ones have a remote, connect to his phone, and have a little transmitter to send TV sound directly to the aid (which I really hope he uses!). It's wild what they're doing with this stuff.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 52 inches... the most ever and more to come.


That is nearly six years' worth for this whole state! I can't even comprehend. I've seen the Ohio river flood but that pales in comparison. I feel overwhelmed by it all even from a distance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That flip, flip, flip drives me nuts! You just get interested in something & he flips it off. He also like to sleep with the remote in a death grip & CNN or something equally thrilling on ????Then if I try to change it, he wakes up & says, "I was watching that" even though he was snoring ????


Same! I've learned not to get too interested in a show. And if I do, I try to find it online and watch there if I can. We don't really have the same interest in shows anyhow. The constant news shows drive me out of the room...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still beets, carrots, potatoes, tomatoes, Cabbage & pumpkins to come in. I will probably do at least one more batch of corn, maybe 2 depending how much son & DIL want. I'm actually amazed how quickly I can take it off the cobs with just my paring knife. The root vegetables I usually leave in until October if I can so my cold room is nice & cold


I know how much work it is but I actually miss it. It always feels so worthwhile. I remember my grandmother, my mother, and us kids snapping beans, shucking and cutting corn, peeling tomatoes, etc. all day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What are you making? Inquiring minds want to know.... and see a picture.


I'm making some sashes (think Girl Scout style) for the girls who volunteer at the Legion (for veterans). They will be red.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just got the Joanns coupons today. I hadn't been in so long but used one from previous mailing to get 5 new rotary blades on Sunday and a bunch of new pins and some beading needles. As I am ALMOST done straightening closet, I found a quilt pattern I bought about 3 years ago, right before I got sick. I also bought most of the material but can't remember which is for what. I've decided I really need some different off white. I should not even think about starting a new project with so many left undone but think I will anyhow. It combines Jacob's Ladder with Churn Dash blocks and looks like interwoven ribbons. It is a Civil War era type. I just want to cut stuff up!


I know the feeling...the siren call of new projects! LOL I have two more blocks I want to make--Tennessee Waltz is one and I forget the name of the other right now. But I must get the three I have going done first! I need interfacing and muslin. The cutting area is still covered with charm pieces too. I'm hopeless (or maybe hopeFUL?).

And I need to do the litterbox and get moving on other things this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That flip, flip, flip drives me nuts! You just get interested in something & he flips it off. He also like to sleep with the remote in a death grip & CNN or something equally thrilling on ????Then if I try to change it, he wakes up & says, "I was watching that" even though he was snoring ????


Mine does that too , the funniest thing to come out of my husband's mouth is " what have you done with the remote "???? I never touch it don't think I would know how to use this one but if it gets missing he always asks me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree about Bonnie and her vegie garden.
> 
> And yes what would we do with a stable climate...LOL. Well we are "supposed" to have a sunny 15c day tomorrow, followed by 3 days of 18c (yay) and then back down to 13c and rain next week. :sm19:
> 
> Sonja...... anytime now to share the sunshine please....! :sm17:


Sorry going to be greedy and hold onto it , ????. Hoping that once the kids go back to school we will have a very hot few weeks although I don't think it will happen as there is definitely a touch of autumn in the air first thing in the morning and late evenings


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


A shawl is flat- a Gansey is circular mostly, and if I was garter stitching or at least purling all the way up I'd have to read my graph 'inside out'.
The one I am working presently is deliberately largely stocking stitch so could be done Portuguese, if I get to grips with the pin problem. Currently I have been 'throwing'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Glad your chair is comfy! And I hope the knitting goes well!


I was a bit scared sitting low- but so far have not dislocated.
I got about 2 cm knitted over 180 stitches.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Finished!


Adorable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How very sad. I always wonder just what can be done for the large animals. One picture that really hit me was a cow standing on a little tiny raised spot. How on earth do you evacuate a cow? This one definitely hit some areas that are usually safe. I know last time there was flooding, one of our farmers took all his hay down for the animals. Prayers being said for all. They sure are needed.


It's one thing to move a single horse in a trailer but you couldn't begin to move an entire herd in a storm like that &'fences would keep them from moving themselves until the water was too high. Poor things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm off to bed. We didn't make Volleyball tonight because DH had a rough ride on a really bumpy road and the air went out on the truck. Really glad the trip fell through yesterday, as I was to go with him. I didn't get home from Dr. until almost 4:30 and the game was a drive through bad traffic at rush hour.
> 
> Doc retires the end of this week so I wanted to make sure the pain I was having was OK and it is. He thinks scar tissue. I can live with that, just didn't want to ignore it if there was any chance of more infection since I don't get the normal warnings of fever, chills, etc. The nerve in leg has gotten much worse and I thought it might be because I was doing all that work in office and doing a lot of standing with ironing fabric in closet. He says it is a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve compression and has prescribed Gabapentin. Mom was on that for 2 years with pain from Shingles. I took her off of it because she was exhibiting so many bad side effects. DH said to call DD and have her do a baseline test so we could compare if I started to go off my rocker! I'm sure I won't have any issue with it but it will be a handy to have a ready made excuse for odd behavior. I was too tired to stop and get it filled tonight but will tomorrow. He didn't want to hear about core exercises but has reluctantly agreed that I can try a few things as long as I wear a binder and listen to my body. He thought I looked great. I told him I'd look a lot greater 30 pounds lighter and didn't want to run a marathon, just work on balance and tone. He says abdominal muscles will always be weak and to walk or swim. I told him I would drown. We may have a pool but I can't swim a stroke. I do like to go to the gym and walk in their nice long walking lanes in the pool. Mainly, I'm just relieved to know that these residual symptoms aren't anything bad. Now maybe DH will let me sit on exercise ball to knit or watch TV. Can't get much less passive than that. Dr. laughed when I told him DH wouldn't let me ride in truck to get insides shook up. I think doc was picturing a pick-up vs a box truck, but I won't tell DH that. I want to go to Norman, OK next time he goes so I can visit the good yarn store. Night all.


I hope the gabapentin helps. Good that the doctor thinks it's just scar tissue problems. Hope all goes well.
I'm surprised you can't swim, especially when you have a pool. I can swim but I'm never sure how far I could swim so really don't like swimming over my head, especially in the lake. I can swim laps in a pool fine as I know how far I have to go but in the lake, you never really know. My kids are both great swimmers as are the GKs, all took lessons in the lake so aren't afraid of it & by learning in that cold water they could certainly swim in an emergency


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at all! It's delicious and healthy!
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/candied-jalapeno-or-cowboy-candy-453141
> 
> http://www.thecomfortofcooking.com/2014/08/texas-caviar.html


Not for me, I can't do peppers (make me throw up) & I don't eat spicy things either.????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it is a man thing as my husband as the tv on constant,y too


Mine too, even over night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree about Bonnie and her vegie garden.
> 
> And yes what would we do with a stable climate...LOL. Well we are "supposed" to have a sunny 15c day tomorrow, followed by 3 days of 18c (yay) and then back down to 13c and rain next week. :sm19:
> 
> Sonja...... anytime now to share the sunshine please....! :sm17:


Now, come on????????if you had to deal with +35 to -40 you would have something to whine about ????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


That's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know how much work it is but I actually miss it. It always feels so worthwhile. I remember my grandmother, my mother, and us kids snapping beans, shucking and cutting corn, peeling tomatoes, etc. all day.


Same when I was a kid but it was my grandpa who helped


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shawl is flat- a Gansey is circular mostly, and if I was garter stitching or at least purling all the way up I'd have to read my graph 'inside out'.
> The one I am working presently is deliberately largely stocking stitch so could be done Portuguese, if I get to grips with the pin problem. Currently I have been 'throwing'.


I have got it now :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> what about one of these type of clip thingies....
> 
> Trying to keep the idea very cheap for now..lol.


This is what I use. Slipped a jewelry clasp on it. Works great. Can take the yarn out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit scared sitting low- but so far have not dislocated.
> I got about 2 cm knitted over 180 stitches.


I'm glad things are going a little better. Are you having less pain?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what got me- I don't want to have to read a whole Gansey, backwards.
> I no longer have my raised chair- so I am knitting more now I have to sit on the lower, but comfy chair.


Since the purl in PK is just flicking the yarn over the needle with the thumb, you don't knit backwards or read the pattern any other way, except maybe replacing k with p and p with k. You still work onto the right hand needle. Since purling is easier, that may be why they do it inside out for in the round. Practice on a washcloth or sample piece.

The kilt pin should work without any additional items. Just pin it vertically and thread the yarn through. I know that premade pins are expensive so that's why I made my own.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> They look great... Hope you like the new job. You should be starting this week, or is it next?


I had my orientation week before last, and had two days I the floor last week, working Thursday, Friday and Saturday this week. I really like it, but have a lot to learn. Not too much trouble with switching to night shift yet. I've always slept better during the day than at night for some reason.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not for me, I can't do peppers (make me throw up) & I don't eat spicy things either.????


You could leave the peppers out of the caviar and just do onions, beans, corn, cucumber, avocado and tomatoes with mild lime/chili/cilantro vinegarette and it would still be delicious. Cowboy candy on the otherhand would not do at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


Gorgeous shawl Norma . I love the colour you used


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NOPE... no fun. I'd much rather knit than purl. Maybe the purl is easier in Portuguese? I won't be finding out. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I really thought it was just a different way to tension yarn. Shows what I don't know.


The purl stitch is the same way. You just flick the yarn with your thumb. Insert needle as a normal purl stitch. I purl the PK way but then knit my normal way as the knit stitch is a bit different. Instead of into the back, you bring the right needle to the front. Watch verypink's videos. She shows it very clearly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You could leave the peppers out of the caviar and just do onions, beans, corn, cucumber, avocado and tomatoes with mild lime/chili/cilantro vinegarette and it would still be delicious. Cowboy candy on the otherhand would not do at all.


I've made similar salsa types with those ingredients (love black beans and corn together) but no cilantro for me, either!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Gorgeous shawl Norma . I love the colour you used


Thank you, Sonja. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad things are going a little better. Are you having less pain?


I reckon on the one to ten scale I am dealing with 1,2,3 mostly, i.e., uncomfortable, not the acute pain I was in before. It's just getting to grips with exercising in the rain we are having. Last day of winter today. But that does not automatically mean better weather, as Margaret can vouch, when she was over here in 2014.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just reading where most of the people struck by this hurricane do not have the type of flood insurance to cover this flooding from Hurricane Harvey. Their home insurance will cover if the wind takes the roof off and that's how the water got in but they need special flood insurance for this type of flooding and that is separate from homeownder's insurance.
> This will be very difficult if not impossible for people to pay for their mortgages and for the damage repairs even if they are able to get time to make payments because they can't afford to pay for both. This storm seems to have hit and just sat there dumping rain.


Surely federal emergency funds will assist them - at least, I hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Since the purl in PK is just flicking the yarn over the needle with the thumb, you don't knit backwards or read the pattern any other way, except maybe replacing k with p and p with k. You still work onto the right hand needle. Since purling is easier, that may be why they do it inside out for in the round. Practice on a washcloth or sample piece.
> 
> The kilt pin should work without any additional items. Just pin it vertically and thread the yarn through. I know that premade pins are expensive so that's why I made my own.


For that I would have to cut the yarn to do it- not prepared to with a cone of yarn, I do have some cotton lurking somewhere that I could experiment with- but half the battle seems to have been that the 'high' chair for convalescence was unbelievably uncomfortable, and I just could not relax to knit.
Remember Kathy, that a lot of the Ganseys I have been working are actually very complex.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear, first have net problems, today IPad bit the dust.. Thankfully can afford new one. Arrives 9/1.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made similar salsa types with those ingredients (love black beans and corn together) but no cilantro for me, either!


Funny how things taste differently to different people. What tastes delicious to one can taste like a mouthful of soap to another. I eat cilantro all the time and love it but my sister can't stand the flavor. Same with other food.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Surely federal emergency funds will assist them - at least, I hope so.


That would be wonderful. Time will tell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For that I would have to cut the yarn to do it- not prepared to with a cone of yarn, I do have some cotton lurking somewhere that I could experiment with- but half the battle seems to have been that the 'high' chair for convalescence was unbelievably uncomfortable, and I just could not relax to knit.
> Remember Kathy, that a lot of the Ganseys I have been working are actually very complex.


I'm like Dreamweaver and thought it just had to do with the tension. Hadn't realized it was so different. Hoping not being in the "high" chair will help and that nerves will repair in time with your hands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, first have net problems, today IPad bit the dust.. Thankfully can afford new one. Arrives 9/1.


Oh no, sorry to hear that. How old was your iPad?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny how things taste differently to different people. What tastes delicious to one can taste like a mouthful of soap to another. I eat cilantro all the time and love it but my sister can't stand the flavor. Same with other food.


That's been found to be a scientific fact on cilantro especially.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, im not sure. I think 2 years old.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NO, I've had those too, once! If you live in Texas or anywhere in the south, it is almost mandatory to eat black-eyed peas for New Years. DH thinks they taste like dirt. Texas Caviar is a cold marinated way to serve them and is made with red pepper, corn, black beans, red onion, cilantro, hot peppers and served with tortilla chips like a salsa or like a salad. It is really good.
> 
> Texas Caviar Bean Dip - Spicy Southern Kitchen
> https://spicysouthernkitchen.com/texas-caviar-bean-dip/
> ...


Thanks for the dip recipe. Saved it for future use.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, im not sure. I think 2 years old.


2 years is not old , mine is about 6 years old , a heap of junk now but still going better now since son cleared all my junk off it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


Your shawl is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

On page 56. I'm off to our wine tasting here so back later. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your shawl is lovely.


Ditto it's gorgeous, love the pretty beads.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That shawl is stunning Norma. Love the pattern, color, and beading.


Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

They are so cute Gwen!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That is really cute Gwen well done, even if the face didn't go as well as you hoped, it's fun and quirky.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Your shawl is lovely.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ditto it's gorgeous, love the pretty beads.


Thank you. I fancied a bit of bling.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


Very cute indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That shawl is stunning Norma. Love the pattern, color, and beading.


Thank you, Gwen. It was slow going but I got there in the end. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NOPE... no fun. I'd much rather knit than purl. Maybe the purl is easier in Portuguese? I won't be finding out. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I really thought it was just a different way to tension yarn. Shows what I don't know.


Purling is very easy in Portuguese knitting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad had it on all night in the bedroom and my FIL played the radio all night. I don't allow TV's in the bedrooms. Never have. Does yours channel surf too? That is definitely a man thing. He has to check something else out during the commercial and then gets back to the original show right AFTER a scene you really need to understand what is happening. That goodness for the replay button. I've thought about taking control of the remote for a whole evening but think the shock and anxiety would give him a heart attack!


We have 2 remotes for the same TV. When DH gets to surfing too much, or the volume gets way too loud, I grab mine, and make my point, changing the channel back to where it had caught my attention, or turn the volume down. Can you say dueling remotes? :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm09: :sm09: And, if you are standing up when you eat, the calories don't count! (Besides, you saved all that electricity.)


 :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


What fun! I'm sure it will be a treasured addition to her collection.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, I missed the picture of the shawl so had to go back--lovely work, Norma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am on Gabapentin. I am not off my rocker yet but I've had some odd moments
> :sm23:


I've been on it for several years. I want to talk to the Dr. about getting off of it when I see him on the 1st.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


They are lovely


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, gorgeous shawl.
Gwen, sweet Russian doll.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm like Dreamweaver and thought it just had to do with the tension. Hadn't realized it was so different. Hoping not being in the "high" chair will help and that nerves will repair in time with your hands.


Presently I am just hoping I don't do anything rash to dislocate the hip. High is in many ways better than low!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


Love them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I have the math(s) worked out for my commission. The fabric sale starts Thursday, and this weekend is the Labor Day holiday, so I hope I can finish it then. We'll see!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, Tami... How horrible. I hope there is a paper trail at some institution where they can hold the mortgage company responsible. I have texted with my niece today and she is still fine in Missouri City, a suburb of Houston, but her husband works at a hospital and he is having to camp out there until at least Friday. Many of her friends have lost everything as well. We are opening more shelters in our area and so many are sending help. It is hard to know what to do. The levee breaking sure didn't help. We will have thousands of them here. Do you know where they are sending your friend? If she was sent to Dallas, I know where to get a wheel chair and some other things. We are just watching the news for today and there are now 30 dead. Phone signals are sketchy at best. The stalling of the storm has made everything worse. Nothing can drain. There will be so much infrastructure damage.
> 
> My GD is in Austin and OK. Lots of rain, but safe. So many of the rescue teams are staging there. Horrible, horrible, horrible, but some wonderful unsung heros doing great things to rescue others. So many volunteers. Free pharmacies set up in our largest shelter, SPCA has set up a nearby shelter for pets so people can visit their pets, hospitals are pitching in and already had "at risk" babies here before it all started. They were the first evacuated. We will be dealing with this for a very long time. (I lived in Corpus as a wee tyke.... I love to see water, but don't think I would ever live near it... To risky.) More than a million raised at our TV station just today. Niece started a Red Cross fundraiser page. Her birthday was yesterday and all she wanted was for people to give to help. Houston is getting a little break today, but New Orleans will be hit. There may be another system next week. No matter how small, it will add another level of disaster.


Oh no! I hadn't heard that the levy had broken, I know they were trying to avoid that by letting water out, I'm so glad that they are so good at coordinating things though and that the SPCA has set up a shelter too. 
It's just such a huge disaster, I sure hope that the other system falls apart over the ocean before it can hit land. 
Just praying for everyone having to deal with fallout of any kind from the storms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One step at time. I hope to get some things pitched as well. It is amazing what all we accumulate. Don't overdo. It isn't a race. (Just heard one of our athletes has raised 5 million and Dez Bryant just donated 50 thousand. Amazing what people will do to help one another. And all needed. So glad my SIL is not out on a rig doing training. There is going to be help needed for a long, long time.)


It is heartening to hear of those that raise and donate so much to help so many. 
Oh Lord, out on an oil rig would be awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I took Livey shopping, I looked at bun forms and asked her if she thought I could ever get hair long enough again. She said "eventually" but it is a long, long, way off. Like YEARS!!!! To think, there was a time I could sit on my hair.


LOL!!! Livey! To funny!!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi to all.
Happy Birthday to those I've missed.
Matthew's latest drawing is wonderful, reminds me of a dog I know.
Hope all are doing well.
Prayers for Houston, and all in need.
Hugs to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


Good job. I had some originals and, sadly, sold them all when I moved. Wish now I had kept at least one,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I understand it, they are still fairly close to home, north side of Houston. Computer battery just died. I will try to get a message to her tomorrow, but right now I know they are stuck where they are due to flooded streets.
> 
> I have just seen a Facebook post from another friend who is on Chocolate Bayou. She has never flooded in over 20 years but is now. Pasture flooded yesterday but got horses to dry land. Today they had 3' of water in the house, water over her head outside, and the horses almost drowned before a Good Samaritan stopped to help. She was in the water all day. Lost 1 horse that she thought might need to be put down, and 2 donkeys. Lost both trucks also, that had been moved out to the road. My heart is breaking for my friends.


Oh no, wow, that's not a small amount of water, but I sure hope that it doesn't get any higher, 3' is better than 6 or 12' for sure. 
That's so sad, I hope that they don't lose any other animals, losing both vehicles is a big blow too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now this sounds like our house!!!


tami_ohio said:


> We have 2 remotes for the same TV. When DH gets to surfing too much, or the volume gets way too loud, I grab mine, and make my point, changing the channel back to where it had caught my attention, or turn the volume down. Can you say dueling remotes? :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you all for the comments on the matryoshka/Russian dolls. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock. 

no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.

started working on my sweater today - it tires me but i got a good hour in.

eating is still a problem and i still throw up every so often. and on the happy note i will see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did 8 floor yoga poses. Thighs still tight, but able to get both legs up together using strap on right, bad knee, side. Really need to work on flexibility. Mostly just puttered today. Lots of smoke from fire near Yosemite. Thankfully Scool Freshman class. not to near as Fae, my youngest DGD is there all week with her Waldorf School freshmen class.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a video of one woman who said she purled every row when making a hat in stockinette...no thanks! I can't work backward. That may be what Julie means?


The purl stitch is done exactly like you do when you knit English style. The only difference is you are flicking the yarn with your thumb. It goes smoother. The knit stitch is crossed in the front instead of the back, with your thumb flicking the yarn. That one I have to think about because it is a bit different. You still knit onto the right hand needle. The top of the yellow, larger hat was done with PK style purls.

Check out verypink's videos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Volleyball... This was at a school tournament this past Friday and Sat. 4 teams had to cancel because of the impending weather. The seats are just off the court. I am usually knitting. Good thing I wasn't or I could have put someones eye out!!!


Or you could have aerated yourself if you use the sharp pointy dpn's that I use. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


Always good to hear from you in person, Sam!

Praying for better health for you- lovely that Heather could take an extended visit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have considered putting a small refrigerator in the bar area so I can live on Dr. Pepper. Maybe I'll make little vests for the kittens like service dogs wear. They can make deliveries. I can pay them with treats.


LOL!!! You may want something a tad bigger than a cat if they're delivering anything bigger than a candy bar. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad had it on all night in the bedroom and my FIL played the radio all night. I don't allow TV's in the bedrooms. Never have. Does yours channel surf too? That is definitely a man thing. He has to check something else out during the commercial and then gets back to the original show right AFTER a scene you really need to understand what is happening. That goodness for the replay button. I've thought about taking control of the remote for a whole evening but think the shock and anxiety would give him a heart attack!


Mine does that!!! Then he'll say, oh, I didn't know you were watching that. :sm14: 
Never mind that we were talking about it. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our weatherman did a graphic on how many gallons had fallen. He took downtown Dallas, which is not small, added 2 miles all around it and then two miles high to show the area that much water would cover. Gerry told my niece he had plans for an ark that would hold 4-6 people and 4 animals. He may be on to something. He could market them as playhouses until needed. For sure, I would have a raft in the garage if I lived anywhere near the coast.


The playhouse/arc idea is a great one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm off to bed. We didn't make Volleyball tonight because DH had a rough ride on a really bumpy road and the air went out on the truck. Really glad the trip fell through yesterday, as I was to go with him. I didn't get home from Dr. until almost 4:30 and the game was a drive through bad traffic at rush hour.
> 
> Doc retires the end of this week so I wanted to make sure the pain I was having was OK and it is. He thinks scar tissue. I can live with that, just didn't want to ignore it if there was any chance of more infection since I don't get the normal warnings of fever, chills, etc. The nerve in leg has gotten much worse and I thought it might be because I was doing all that work in office and doing a lot of standing with ironing fabric in closet. He says it is a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve compression and has prescribed Gabapentin. Mom was on that for 2 years with pain from Shingles. I took her off of it because she was exhibiting so many bad side effects. DH said to call DD and have her do a baseline test so we could compare if I started to go off my rocker! I'm sure I won't have any issue with it but it will be a handy to have a ready made excuse for odd behavior. I was too tired to stop and get it filled tonight but will tomorrow. He didn't want to hear about core exercises but has reluctantly agreed that I can try a few things as long as I wear a binder and listen to my body. He thought I looked great. I told him I'd look a lot greater 30 pounds lighter and didn't want to run a marathon, just work on balance and tone. He says abdominal muscles will always be weak and to walk or swim. I told him I would drown. We may have a pool but I can't swim a stroke. I do like to go to the gym and walk in their nice long walking lanes in the pool. Mainly, I'm just relieved to know that these residual symptoms aren't anything bad. Now maybe DH will let me sit on exercise ball to knit or watch TV. Can't get much less passive than that. Dr. laughed when I told him DH wouldn't let me ride in truck to get insides shook up. I think doc was picturing a pick-up vs a box truck, but I won't tell DH that. I want to go to Norman, OK next time he goes so I can visit the good yarn store. Night all.


Marla was taking Gabapentin for a bit and didn't have any problems I don't think, but one does have to pay attention to things like that. 
I am glad though that he agreed to light exercise, at least that is something, and very glad that your aches and pains are nothing to worry about.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For that I would have to cut the yarn to do it- not prepared to with a cone of yarn, I do have some cotton lurking somewhere that I could experiment with- but half the battle seems to have been that the 'high' chair for convalescence was unbelievably uncomfortable, and I just could not relax to knit.
> Remember Kathy, that a lot of the Ganseys I have been working are actually very complex.


I realize that. But since the yarn is always on the front, you don't have to flip it back and forth. Actually, i think that it would be an advantage to doing cables or pieces where you switch often from knit to purl as in ribbing. I used it for 2x2 ribbing and for seed stitch.

Didn't say to use same yarn as your Gansey. I used some yarn I had used for another project. I use cotton to practice stitch patterns.

Just trying to help you so you can get back to enjoy your knitting. Hopefully the different chair will help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For that I would have to cut the yarn to do it- not prepared to with a cone of yarn, I do have some cotton lurking somewhere that I could experiment with- but half the battle seems to have been that the 'high' chair for convalescence was unbelievably uncomfortable, and I just could not relax to knit.
> Remember Kathy, that a lot of the Ganseys I have been working are actually very complex.


I'm glad getting back to your regular chair is helping


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


That is beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am on Gabapentin. I am not off my rocker yet but I've had some odd moments
> :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit scared sitting low- but so far have not dislocated.
> I got about 2 cm knitted over 180 stitches.


Great that you can sit in your comfy chair again, and that's a decent amount of knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's one thing to move a single horse in a trailer but you couldn't begin to move an entire herd in a storm like that &'fences would keep them from moving themselves until the water was too high. Poor things


Sad but true. 
My aunt said that in the big blizzard storm that hit Wyoming many years ago, the farmers/ranchers couldn't get to their herds and the cattle would all go into a corner of the fence and stay there and all froze together, and those that didn't freeze right off or were in a barn, starved because no one could get to them to feed them, my great great grandfather tied a rope to the house and then went out, tied the other end to the barn and kept his alive as well as he could by hanging onto the rope and following it back and forth. Natural disasters are awful on so many different levels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Presently I am just hoping I don't do anything rash to dislocate the hip. High is in many ways better than low!


Can you just put a pillow in the lower chair?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is heartening to hear of those that raise and donate so much to help so many.
> Oh Lord, out on an oil rig would be awful.


DHs cousin used to work on off shore rigs, some scary times for sure


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true.
> My aunt said that in the big blizzard storm that hit Wyoming many years ago, the farmers/ranchers couldn't get to their herds and the cattle would all go into a corner of the fence and stay there and all froze together, and those that didn't freeze right off or were in a barn, starved because no one could get to them to feed them, my great great grandfather tied a rope to the house and then went out, tied the other end to the barn and kept his alive as well as he could by hanging onto the rope and following it back and forth. Natural disasters are awful on so many different levels.


That is always difficult to see the poor animals when these disasters happen. It was so sad to see all the abandoned animals when we had the big quakes, and people trying to find them and return them to their owners.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


????????I'm glad they are working well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The playhouse/arc idea is a great one. :sm24:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true.
> My aunt said that in the big blizzard storm that hit Wyoming many years ago, the farmers/ranchers couldn't get to their herds and the cattle would all go into a corner of the fence and stay there and all froze together, and those that didn't freeze right off or were in a barn, starved because no one could get to them to feed them, my great great grandfather tied a rope to the house and then went out, tied the other end to the barn and kept his alive as well as he could by hanging onto the rope and following it back and forth. Natural disasters are awful on so many different levels.


I've heard of them tying ropes from house to barn in the old days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I'm glad they are working well


Thank you, I hardly know they're in there, and the sound is very normal which is much better for me to tolerate, as sudden loud noises make my nerves very jumpy. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shawl is flat- a Gansey is circular mostly, and if I was garter stitching or at least purling all the way up I'd have to read my graph 'inside out'.
> The one I am working presently is deliberately largely stocking stitch so could be done Portuguese, if I get to grips with the pin problem. Currently I have been 'throwing'.


Not really. You still just knit the knits and purl the purls. And still work with the side facing you just as you would normally. The only real difference is the way you work the yarn itself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to North Battleford today to visit a massage therapist recommended by DIL. I've been having trouble with sciatica & my exercises haven't been helping. I think it's running the tiller that sets it off. It hurt like the devil while she was working but hopefully will help
I wasn't planning to spend all day there everything I did seemed to take forever. I found some fleece remnants at the fabric store that will make some more hats when I get time & bought 2 skirts from the clearance rack for $15 each, hopefully the weather will stay warm enough to wear them a few times this year


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Surely federal emergency funds will assist them - at least, I hope so.


On a very limited amount.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now this sounds like our house!!!


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


Great news! Hmm hear a duck fart 50 miles away :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's been terribly windy & smoky here today, not sure where the smoke is coming from.

They were doing what we call" scratch & patch "on the highway , they fix the holes in the road & put gravel on them& come back later to sweep the loose gravel off. I got a huge rock in my windshield ????About the size of a golf ball with cracks radiating so when it gets cold it will run everywhere so I'll be needing a new windshield before longtime
GKs are coming tomorrow so I probably won't get too much done


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news! Hmm hear a duck fart 50 miles away :sm23:


Yes I know that's stretching the imagination somewhat, but it is really good, and my mood is frivolous this afternoon.!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics of the socks that I decided to turn into ankle socks, since they wouldn't fit over my fat calves


Maryanne has legs much bigger than her feet so I increase after the heel for her (toe-up obviously). But if yours is just the calf you can always some increasing along the back only.

I'm sitting a noisy food court having just had some lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork and BBQ beef with noodles. They had a special on so also a large spring roll so that it was the cost of my $10 token-so a totally free meal. Starting to fill up so might go and find some coffee soon and continue here. Was going to head to a library but free Wi-Fi in the shopping centre so might just stay here. It is so mice to be able to not keep getting off and being slow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, here are some pics I took. I'm working on a onesie and am doing the purl side PK and the knit side by throwing. Hope this helps people visualize the PK style isn't much different than any other and can be used interchangable as the stitches look the same.

Forgot to say. When doing the knit stitch, the yarn goes over the right needle. When purling, the yarn is under the needle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here I am Surgery went well. I was in recovery by 9:30 and back in my room around 11:00. As usual I woke up like I had taken a nap,
> no nausea or any other effects from anesthesia. However, first time up was much more painful than I expected. Also I have some foot drop on the operative side. The surgeon says it may be from swelling and may improve. I certainly hope so!!


Good to hear it went so well. Hopefully the foot will settle and not remain an issue.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got my supplies for two of the projects and will go back for the commissioned one soon. They let me use two coupons which worked out to basically getting one free! Yay! Now to get my layout situated. I resisted the Halloween fabrics...for now. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Moved and now eating hot cinnamon donuts- they came free with my coffee. I did though have to pay for the coffee! Got a large coffee- not large huge!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of them tying ropes from house to barn in the old days.


I heard or read about the rope being used from house to the barn during the dust storms. I've seen them also along the sidewalks by some of the skyscrapers in Chicago just to help walkers face the wind snd be able to get to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a video of one woman who said she purled every row when making a hat in stockinette...no thanks! I can't work backward. That may be what Julie means?


Portugese purl is meant to be easier than knit so maybe she just turned the hat inside out and used the inside as the outside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I have the math(s) worked out for my commission. The fabric sale starts Thursday, and this weekend is the Labor Day holiday, so I hope I can finish it then. We'll see!


And tonight I need to sit down and do the math for the temperature blanket for the new coming GC. Have a lot of the yarn but going back to Victor Harbor for the day with a friend tomorrow so want to check that I have enough yarn and I have decided to put some black between each month. Have done the swatches (I rarely swatch and I have two done that I need to do the maths for! Usually just do a small piece to start with and decide if it is right from there but won't work for either of these) The other one is 'Elizabeth a Springtime Cardigan'. Well have to do that for Elizabeth don't I? But biggest size is 18 months and she is 21 months. but in 4 ply (fingering) so doing it in 8 ply (DK). SO need the swatch to work out which size to knit.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dear, dear heart....
> thank you so much for the advise and do have great support around me, its just i am always the strong one, who gets us rallied and organized, when bj was around, i never had to worry about anything, he just handled it all. but i am learning, i just know i need something to get me over this big hill.
> my younger sister is coming up this Thurs evening, and we are going to do some projects here, her hubby is going to put me in a better lock on my back door, he is going to install a bigger TV in my bedroom on wall, move the smaller one to the den, then put a new light over the mirror in my guest bathroom. i think Kim and i are going to paint my back door the popular turquoise you see these days, i just would like that pop of color back there.
> they will stay around till Monday, they live in Nashville, TN and want to get out of town before the weather from the hurricane comes through their area, we are discussing all going to his bro. at the lake and going out on the Pontoon for the day. sounds fun, i think mom and Leslie are all in. so we will see.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, first have net problems, today IPad bit the dust.. Thankfully can afford new one. Arrives 9/1.


Oh no, that sucks that it died on you but good that you can replace it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny how things taste differently to different people. What tastes delicious to one can taste like a mouthful of soap to another. I eat cilantro all the time and love it but my sister can't stand the flavor. Same with other food.


My dad used to put milk and sugar in his coffee, mom drank her's black, she said that dad's tasted like he'd put soap in it. lol 
It is amazing how our individual taste buds work. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, im not sure. I think 2 years old.


I thought that I remembered you replacing an Ipad not too long ago, good to know it wasn't my imagination.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


Oh those are adorable! Nice job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 2 remotes for the same TV. When DH gets to surfing too much, or the volume gets way too loud, I grab mine, and make my point, changing the channel back to where it had caught my attention, or turn the volume down. Can you say dueling remotes? :sm23:


LOL! I use the PS3 remote to turn the volume up or down when David starts playing guitar or YouTube videos on his phone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what got me- I don't want to have to read a whole Gansey, backwards.
> I no longer have my raised chair- so I am knitting more now I have to sit on the lower, but comfy chair.


Why do you need to do it backwards? While it is easier to purl knitting is still an option. Or might you be better with Continental as you will have so much knitting to do? Knitting is easy enough the way I do it (though I always forget to use it and just go back to my English style automatically).

Have you got yarn to do some simple things with for now? You could do two in two different knitting styles as you may find they use different muscles and so you can do a bit of both and maybe get a bit more knitting done in a day this way. And leave your lovely gansey's until hopefully you can do a bit more again.

Last night I finished off the right mitten of a pair I started a couple of years ago for a friends 60th. Didn't quite finish then lost contact so left it. Made contact again as we have both independently changed churches and ended up at the same one so decided to do them as my August WIP-just as well as she then asked me about them! Well tried it on and thought it smaller. Sure enough it is considerably smaller. No idea why as had the mitten started so should be the same needles. Two-colour work so not wrong stitch count. Looks like my tension has changed- but I thought it was looser not tighter! Anyway will take them on Sunday and she can see that I did finish them and check which one the best fit- the larger one I think. Wonder if I could be bothered doing another pair and have a pair for someone?

And then frogged a strip of much simpler colour work for the new baby becuase the stitch count was wrong. And then realised afterwards that it was right! At least it is only 24 stitches wide. So went to bed rather frustrated as you can imagine. Especially as the internet is driving me crazy currently!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you could knit. Hope eating issues stop. Glad Heather is visiting. Hugs.
Fan, wonderful your hearing aids work that well. That hasn't been my friends experience. What kind are they? Love that you are to donate old pair. Love your humor!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


Great to have Heather there for a good long visit, it's going to take time to get your energy levels back, take it easy and just take it one day at a time. 
That's some really bad fog. 
Knitting is good therapy. 
I hope that the throwing up passes, but at least it's not often. 
It is great to see you back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 8 floor yoga poses. Thighs still tight, but able to get both legs up together using strap on right, bad knee, side. Really need to work on flexibility. Mostly just puttered today. Lots of smoke from fire near Yosemite. Thankfully Scool Freshman class. not to near as Fae, my youngest DGD is there all week with her Waldorf School freshmen class.


The smoke is not good, hopefully they'll get the fires out soon. I want to go to Yosemite one day.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ohhh, I was so bad this week!

The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back. 

I blame it all on the company I work for. And I'm sticking to that statement. 

You all have a good night (day). I'm off to knit. 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


That's great! 
Well as long as you couldn't _smell_ that duck, it's all good. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 52 inches... the most ever and more to come.


And our annual average is 21 inches! so well over twice our average for a year. Just can't comprehend amounts like that and no wonder it causes so much devastation.
And I've just seen around 6 times Sorlenna's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> .
> i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> eating is still a problem and i still throw up every so often. and on the happy note i will see you tomorrow. --- sam


Sam it just takes so much time to build up after a sickness, so you knit and sleep, just cover up and let others wait on you. Does it matter what you eat, anything in particular that is not setting well with your tummy?
If i lived close enough i would make you some home made potato soup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin used to work on off shore rigs, some scary times for sure


My cousin's DH did off of Kenai also, it's so dangerous in good weather, let alone storms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The smoke is not good, hopefully they'll get the fires out soon. I want to go to Yosemite one day.


Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is always difficult to see the poor animals when these disasters happen. It was so sad to see all the abandoned animals when we had the big quakes, and people trying to find them and return them to their owners.


It is, I can't imagine having to leave my babies behind, but mine are much easier to transport than livestock of any kind.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you could knit. Hope eating issues stop. Glad Heather is visiting. Hugs.
> Fan, wonderful your hearing aids work that well. That hasn't been my friends experience. What kind are they? Love that you are to donate old pair. Love your humor!


They're from a Swiss co called Bernafon pico Rite you can read about them on Google. These are totally the best I've had! Yes my humour is full on at times!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now, come on????????if you had to deal with +35 to -40 you would have something to whine about ????????????


That would be really hard to deal with- at least your houses will be well insulated to help with the heat inside


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert rain! Yeah!

We didn't get any today but much cooler temps. 

I've decided not to watch news for a bit...too difficult. I will try focusing on the positive and figuring out a way to help others instead.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're from a Swiss co called Bernafon pico Rite you can read about them on Google. These are totally the best I've had! Yes my humour is full on at times!


Thanks Fan. I really appreciate hearing your good experience with them. My daughters are encouraging me , and I am reluctant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon on the one to ten scale I am dealing with 1,2,3 mostly, i.e., uncomfortable, not the acute pain I was in before. It's just getting to grips with exercising in the rain we are having. Last day of winter today. But that does not automatically mean better weather, as Margaret can vouch, when she was over here in 2014.


By the time I got to you it seemed good after snow in the South Island in November.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to North Battleford today to visit a massage therapist recommended by DIL. I've been having trouble with sciatica & my exercises haven't been helping. I think it's running the tiller that sets it off. It hurt like the devil while she was working but hopefully will help
> I wasn't planning to spend all day there everything I did seemed to take forever. I found some fleece remnants at the fabric store that will make some more hats when I get time & bought 2 skirts from the clearance rack for $15 each, hopefully the weather will stay warm enough to wear them a few times this year


You got some good deals though. 
Hopefully the massage will help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne has legs much bigger than her feet so I increase after the heel for her (toe-up obviously). But if yours is just the calf you can always some increasing along the back only.
> 
> I'm sitting a noisy food court having just had some lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork and BBQ beef with noodles. They had a special on so also a large spring roll so that it was the cost of my $10 token-so a totally free meal. Starting to fill up so might go and find some coffee soon and continue here. Was going to head to a library but free Wi-Fi in the shopping centre so might just stay here. It is so mice to be able to not keep getting off and being slow.


Wow, you did great, that's a good amount of food for free. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, here are some pics I took. I'm working on a onesie and am doing the purl side PK and the knit side by throwing. Hope this helps people visualize the PK style isn't much different than any other and can be used interchangable as the stitches look the same.
> 
> Forgot to say. When doing the knit stitch, the yarn goes over the right needle. When purling, the yarn is under the needle.


I love your pics, and they demonstrate it quite well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Moved and now eating hot cinnamon donuts- they came free with my coffee. I did though have to pay for the coffee! Got a large coffee- not large huge!


You did good today on the food front. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


They are cute- is there a pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, here are some pics I took. I'm working on a onesie and am doing the purl side PK and the knit side by throwing. Hope this helps people visualize the PK style isn't much different than any other and can be used interchangable as the stitches look the same.
> 
> Forgot to say. When doing the knit stitch, the yarn goes over the right needle. When purling, the yarn is under the needle.


Thanks for this Kathy.

My television is on the blink- so my plan of sitting quietly knitting this evening has fallen through. The Satellite dish is very low and one of the workmen may have inadvertently bumped it- can't get it fixed till tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Moved and now eating hot cinnamon donuts- they came free with my coffee. I did though have to pay for the coffee! Got a large coffee- not large huge!


sounds like you may be full to bursting!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got my supplies for two of the projects and will go back for the commissioned one soon. They let me use two coupons which worked out to basically getting one free! Yay! Now to get my layout situated. I resisted the Halloween fabrics...for now. LOL


LOL!! I was in Sew N Vac in Scottsbluff today, we were looking at sewing machines, I think I'm going to put the $99 Babylock on layaway for Christmas for the girls across the street, it will just be a family gift and that way they have a good machine that will hopefully last for years, but I digress, it was hard to walk away from the awesome halloween fabrics, let alone all the other lovely fabrics that I don't have a need for. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


Julie better behave then or you will hear her :sm02: Not too sure what she might do but you never know
But it must be wonderful to be hearing so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


How nice to see so much or Heather for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of them tying ropes from house to barn in the old days.


Yes, I'm sure it saved many lives, both human and livestock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, dear heart....
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard or read about the rope being used from house to the barn during the dust storms. I've seen them also along the sidewalks by some of the skyscrapers in Chicago just to help walkers face the wind snd be able to get to work.


Sometimes the old ways are still the best ways.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie better behave then or you will hear her :sm02: Not too sure what she might do but you never know
> But it must be wonderful to be hearing so well.


Julie knows me well enough now and we do have a lot of laughs together. It's been quite a struggle over the recent years trying different aids out, and finally found something that works extremely well. They have a computer chip in them, and it adjusts everything to a much more tolerable level of hearing. No more horrible rustling of paper, cutlery, loo flushing, or whistling when it's windy outside. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true.
> My aunt said that in the big blizzard storm that hit Wyoming many years ago, the farmers/ranchers couldn't get to their herds and the cattle would all go into a corner of the fence and stay there and all froze together, and those that didn't freeze right off or were in a barn, starved because no one could get to them to feed them, my great great grandfather tied a rope to the house and then went out, tied the other end to the barn and kept his alive as well as he could by hanging onto the rope and following it back and forth. Natural disasters are awful on so many different levels.


That was how Pa fed the cow in a nasty storm in one of the Little House on the Praire books


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why do you need to do it backwards? While it is easier to purl knitting is still an option. Or might you be better with Continental as you will have so much knitting to do? Knitting is easy enough the way I do it (though I always forget to use it and just go back to my English style automatically).
> 
> Have you got yarn to do some simple things with for now? You could do two in two different knitting styles as you may find they use different muscles and so you can do a bit of both and maybe get a bit more knitting done in a day this way. And leave your lovely gansey's until hopefully you can do a bit more again.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am just being a stick-in-the-mud, who does not want to have to change.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at all! It's delicious and healthy!
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/candied-jalapeno-or-cowboy-candy-453141
> 
> http://www.thecomfortofcooking.com/2014/08/texas-caviar.html


Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> By the time I got to you it seemed good after snow in the South Island in November.


It was, though, one of the worst springs that I can remember- although we did have a good day when we went to the Alpaca Farm and down to the harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie better behave then or you will hear her :sm02: Not too sure what she might do but you never know
> But it must be wonderful to be hearing so well.


LOL!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purling is easier in Portuguese knitting. The first part of my shawl was garter stitch and German short rows done by purling Portuguese. I am not sure why you need to read a pattern backwards. I am confused.


Gorgeous! What a vision in blue... Love the color, great size and I do love beads. That is just stunning.

Can you tell me what makes it easier to purl in Portuguese? I understand the German short rows. I don't understand the need to read patterns backwards either. Obviously, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you did great, that's a good amount of food for free. :sm24:


And I hadn't paid anything for the football either! Membership covers entry to all games (other than finals and if I hadn't been sick would have covered them to as only home game I missed was the day after I came out of hospital and if you went to all home games got admission to all the finals) and caught the train so free down there then as well.
Nearly time to go so I get home for free as well. But I have almost caught up here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And tonight I need to sit down and do the math for the temperature blanket for the new coming GC. Have a lot of the yarn but going back to Victor Harbor for the day with a friend tomorrow so want to check that I have enough yarn and I have decided to put some black between each month. Have done the swatches (I rarely swatch and I have two done that I need to do the maths for! Usually just do a small piece to start with and decide if it is right from there but won't work for either of these) The other one is 'Elizabeth a Springtime Cardigan'. Well have to do that for Elizabeth don't I? But biggest size is 18 months and she is 21 months. but in 4 ply (fingering) so doing it in 8 ply (DK). SO need the swatch to work out which size to knit.


Of course Elizabeth needs a new cardi, or 2 or 3, or however many grandma wants to knit. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was, though, one of the worst springs that I can remember- although we did have a good day when we went to the Alpaca Farm and down to the harbour.


That was a good day- weatherwise, company and what we did.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am on Gabapentin. I am not off my rocker yet but I've had some odd moments
> :sm23:


Well then, I'll be just fine as "odd moments" are pretty common around this house!

(I don't remember if I mentioned that mom was already starting to have dementia and they left her on it for two years without supervision. My friend's daughter has been on it for years with no ill effects so I gave her the leftover pills since I had just refilled.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Of course Elizabeth needs a new cardi, or 2 or 3, or however many grandma wants to knit. :sm04:


She was cute the day she wore her Spot jumper. When David read the Spot books to her she would point to the one on her jumper and the one in the books.
Of course she needs them- will need to share though with 2 to knit for now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ohhh, I was so bad this week!
> 
> The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Hello, my name is Kathy and I have an addiction... 
Of course I could say the same thing, went into the LYS a week or two ago and she had sock yarns on sale 1/2 price, so I walked out with 4 skeins, never mind that I want/need solids and I bought self stripping. :sm16: 
It's all the company's fault, I'll vouch for you if you need a witness. :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've had mine up in a ponytail all summer and giving serious thought to just cutting it all off...


.
Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style. 
:sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's new ones have a remote, connect to his phone, and have a little transmitter to send TV sound directly to the aid (which I really hope he uses!). It's wild what they're doing with this stuff.


 It IS amazing. I'm not so sure if that would work for my DH. He has a love/hate relationship with his phone AND his computer at times.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style.
> :sm19: :sm19:


I've had it super short and loved it. My husband complained and I told him when it was on MY head, I got to say how it was cut!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Same! I've learned not to get too interested in a show. And if I do, I try to find it online and watch there if I can. We don't really have the same interest in shows anyhow. The constant news shows drive me out of the room...


I'm usually knitting or on the computer but...... there are only so many news, cooking, car, crabbing, picking, Alaska, Naked and Afraid, etc. etc. etc. that I can handle. Any are fine OCCASIONALLY. I'm fine during hockey season and Indy cars. Otherwise, I go upstairs and sew, cut, etc. Most the time, I don't even turn the TV on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm making some sashes (think Girl Scout style) for the girls who volunteer at the Legion (for veterans). They will be red.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, yes desert rain is special. I take news fasts periodically. Also I have stopped forwarding political stuff. As a Buddhists I had to ask myself how these fb items affected me. Not in a good way, anger, hopelessness, shame at what is happening. Then I asked myself why, as a Buddhist, did I want to pass that negativity to my family and friends. Answer, I don't.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're from a Swiss co called Bernafon pico Rite you can read about them on Google. These are totally the best I've had! Yes my humour is full on at times!


Thank you, I've bookmarked page so I can check later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
> pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


I do too, I hope you make this this fall. 
The sunset looks great, the moon here was great but my phone doesn't take the best night photo's.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


Oh yes, Sunday NYTimes, fresh bagels, cream cheese and pepper jelly. YES!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know the feeling...the siren call of new projects! LOL I have two more blocks I want to make--Tennessee Waltz is one and I forget the name of the other right now. But I must get the three I have going done first! I need interfacing and muslin. The cutting area is still covered with charm pieces too. I'm hopeless (or maybe hopeFUL?).
> 
> And I need to do the litterbox and get moving on other things this morning.


I was looking for the directions for the string pieced block just to do some quick sewing and came across a whole slew of 2 1/2" charms and lots of left over 9 patches and other blocks from scraps. I want to figure out some way to put them in some Linus quilts to get them out of here.... but have to find my sheet with the sizes on again. They may be pretty ugly combos but hope to calm them down with some solids and creative placement. I just want to make room for my REAL projects and clear some clutter. I'm hopeFUL too. We'll see how that works out...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, you scored big! And, you aren't alone, most of us would do the same. I'm saved as we are in isolated desert town. We do have Joann's and Walmart. But fortunately I'm not a shopper, probably my FM, but the lights, crowds and general busyness isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine does that too , the funniest thing to come out of my husband's mouth is " what have you done with the remote "???? I never touch it don't think I would know how to use this one but if it gets missing he always asks me


:sm23: :sm23: Mine even asks if I have taken his pills for him! ANY lost item is my fault, even in the garage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa and Gizmo are wiped out this afternoon, they went to the groomer this morning and you know that just wears a little dog out. lol 
They both love to go, Ryssa runs right to the door and has conniptions if I don't get the door open fast enough, so that she can run in and see her groomer and get picked up. lol Giz is okay, but he'd rather leave with momma. When I get back, Giz comes over and literally asks to be picked up and held, mind you, this is a dog that normally doesn't want held, though he's getting to want held more as he gets older. lol Children, what can you do? 
Now I need groomed, well a haircut/color and a pedicure. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's one thing to move a single horse in a trailer but you couldn't begin to move an entire herd in a storm like that &'fences would keep them from moving themselves until the water was too high. Poor things


I know that many groups would have been willing to help trailer them out but the roads were impassable and still are. I did see a guy open a fence to let a herd of horses run and that was pretty tough on horseback with the water so high. He really had to fight the gate. I hope that many were able to just move them to high ground before the storm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the gabapentin helps. Good that the doctor thinks it's just scar tissue problems. Hope all goes well.
> I'm surprised you can't swim, especially when you have a pool. I can swim but I'm never sure how far I could swim so really don't like swimming over my head, especially in the lake. I can swim laps in a pool fine as I know how far I have to go but in the lake, you never really know. My kids are both great swimmers as are the GKs, all took lessons in the lake so aren't afraid of it & by learning in that cold water they could certainly swim in an emergency


I learned to swim in Lake Michigan but dad taught me underwater and neglected to teach me how to come up for air so I would stand up! I like to jump waves and be in the big lakes, but can't swim a lick. I can teach though. Both the girls are good swimmers and the grands. Livey is really part fish. When my girls wanted a pool, they had to prove to me that they could rescue their father. He jumped on their backs unexpectedly, flailed around and they had to get him to the steps r side of the pool. When they could do that we bought a house with a pool. The very first thing the grands were taught was to get to the side and be able to pull themselves up out of the pool.. no steps. I use it too cool off wrists and ankles when gardening but mainly look at it as a big money pit that needs tending all the time. It would be $10,000 to take it out correctly though so it will be staying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was how Pa fed the cow in a nasty storm in one of the Little House on the Praire books


I remember that now that you mention it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I am just being a stick-in-the-mud, who does not want to have to change.


LOL! We all are in different ways.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not for me, I can't do peppers (make me throw up) & I don't eat spicy things either.????


The Texas Caviar is not spicy and I don't add the jalapenos. I can't do near the spice I used to since chemo. Something in my system changed. I like oriental spicy better. Forget the heat, I'm not fond of the taste of jalapenos. I like red peppers with dip or peppers saute'd with onions to eat with Italian beef or sausage or fajitas. I used to make the occasional stuffed green pepper for dinner, but we don't have them now that I don't cook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I hadn't paid anything for the football either! Membership covers entry to all games (other than finals and if I hadn't been sick would have covered them to as only home game I missed was the day after I came out of hospital and if you went to all home games got admission to all the finals) and caught the train so free down there then as well.
> Nearly time to go so I get home for free as well. But I have almost caught up here


Wow, you had it made today. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She was cute the day she wore her Spot jumper. When David read the Spot books to her she would point to the one on her jumper and the one in the books.
> Of course she needs them- will need to share though with 2 to knit for now.


Lol! It's amazing how fast all the little ones are growing up, and how sweet she was letting Grandad read to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


It's lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Sam, , nice that Heather is there visiting , how are the puppies doing ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! It's amazing how fast all the little ones are growing up, and how sweet she was letting Grandad read to her.


When she was was reluctant to spend time with Granddad we started sitting her on my lap on our bed and David would read her the 5 or 6 small Spot books in a box he had bought for her. So now we have to do it each week, with her even 'asking' Tuesday.

And now I'm almost home. Will get a stop early so a bit more walking. At the stop so TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Since the purl in PK is just flicking the yarn over the needle with the thumb, you don't knit backwards or read the pattern any other way, except maybe replacing k with p and p with k. You still work onto the right hand needle. Since purling is easier, that may be why they do it inside out for in the round. Practice on a washcloth or sample piece.
> 
> The kilt pin should work without any additional items. Just pin it vertically and thread the yarn through. I know that premade pins are expensive so that's why I made my own.


Interesting. I am a flicker in regular knitting for both purl and knit but I don't use my thumb. Obviously not the same type of flicking. I am going to watch a video. Maybe when we visit our friends who are moving to Portugal I'll stop in yarn store for a lesson. Oh, wait, I can't speak Portuguese! Maybe my cleaning ladies will teach me a couple words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When she was was reluctant to spend time with Granddad we started sitting her on my lap on our bed and David would read her the 5 or 6 small Spot books in a box he had bought for her. So now we have to do it each week, with her even 'asking' Tuesday.
> 
> And now I'm almost home. Will get a stop early so a bit more walking. At the stop so TTYL


That was a great way to get her used to Grandad reading to her and spending time with both of you. 
Getting off at a stop early is a great way to get a bit of extra exercise.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I had my orientation week before last, and had two days I the floor last week, working Thursday, Friday and Saturday this week. I really like it, but have a lot to learn. Not too much trouble with switching to night shift yet. I've always slept better during the day than at night for some reason.


Glad you are liking it. I have no problem sleeping during the day either but it's because I don't have enough sense to go to bed at night!!! Will you stay on nights for a long time or rotate?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You could leave the peppers out of the caviar and just do onions, beans, corn, cucumber, avocado and tomatoes with mild lime/chili/cilantro vinegarette and it would still be delicious. Cowboy candy on the otherhand would not do at all.


I don't do avocado or cucumber in mine as I recall, but it would be good. I'll try to remember next time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> The purl stitch is the same way. You just flick the yarn with your thumb. Insert needle as a normal purl stitch. I purl the PK way but then knit my normal way as the knit stitch is a bit different. Instead of into the back, you bring the right needle to the front. Watch verypink's videos. She shows it very clearly.


I will. Her videos are always very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was a good day- weatherwise, company and what we did.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


It is a glorious colour!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, first have net problems, today IPad bit the dust.. Thankfully can afford new one. Arrives 9/1.


I so wanted one and did get one a few years ago. Love to take pictures on it but sure don't know how to do a lot of things. Wish all my gadgets were synched. I want the good old days when you had a manual. The classes are not very convenient for me.

So glad you can replace it and fast delivery!

I like the size for taking with me, especially when traveling, and would like to have all my knitting patterns on it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's been found to be a scientific fact on cilantro especially.


Jessica (DD) couldn't stand it. Living in Texas, that was a handicap. She can do a little bit now. She cannot tolerate cornmeal at all. DH definitely doesn't do as much sour as I like. He loves peanut butter but not warm on noodles like in Thai recipes. And yet, all three of us love food and experimenting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, im not sure. I think 2 years old.


Gosh, that's not old at all. What went wrong?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the dip recipe. Saved it for future use.


:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 2 years is not old , mine is about 6 years old , a heap of junk now but still going better now since son cleared all my junk off it


Mine is probably about that age and works great. I don't have any junk on it, just operator ignorance.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just finished knitting a set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls). My hand embroidery skills are lacking but I've had fun making these. I'm going to send this to my great niece that collect them. I'm attaching a video showing how they "next" and one still shot. Don't know if the video will work or not.


My eldest DD collects those. What a great gift.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 2 remotes for the same TV. When DH gets to surfing too much, or the volume gets way too loud, I grab mine, and make my point, changing the channel back to where it had caught my attention, or turn the volume down. Can you say dueling remotes? :sm23:


Love it! That was a running joke around here a few years back... dueling remotes. Wish I had one. Ours are programmed to only work with the correct TV but I am sure a trip to Radio Shack could fix that problem. At the very least, I wouldn't have to get up to turn the darned thing off when he goes outside.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been on it for several years. I want to talk to the Dr. about getting off of it when I see him on the 1st.


 I'm hoping mine is not a long term thing. Have you had unfavorable side effects or just time to try without?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I hadn't heard that the levy had broken, I know they were trying to avoid that by letting water out, I'm so glad that they are so good at coordinating things though and that the SPCA has set up a shelter too.
> It's just such a huge disaster, I sure hope that the other system falls apart over the ocean before it can hit land.
> Just praying for everyone having to deal with fallout of any kind from the storms.


One town in LA was hit pretty hard but New Orleans dodged a bullet. It' on the way to Arkansas now, but just as heavy rain so far as I know.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is heartening to hear of those that raise and donate so much to help so many.
> Oh Lord, out on an oil rig would be awful.


 SIL had been doing safety training 3 weeks out of 4 on the rigs. SO GLAD that has slowed down. He keeps up with those young guys pretty well but he is 53 and doesn't need to practice what he preaches during a hurricane!!!!

J. J. Watts effort has now reached 7 mil. and he has raised his goal to 10 mil. (He is a Houston football player for those that don't know the name... and he says all he is doing is coordinating. It is the people of Texas that are so generous.) I see where Harry Connick Jr. is helping. He did so much in New Orleans. Hard lessons were learned then. This is being handled so very well, given the scope of the destruction and the long road to recovery. Hope it continues after it is no longer the top news story.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


Glad Heather is there. It is amazing how tiring a stint in the hospital can be. Getting energy back is hard but doing a little knitting is great. It shows your concentration is getting better and keeps you awake a bit. Don't know if it would help you at all but I found having hard candy to suck on helped with nausea. The medication they prescribe for it helped me but the same thing is in the motion sickness stuff (Dramamine) available over the counter. Did the doc prescribe anything for you? Hope things start improving soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


That is good news. DH can adjust levels on his as well and has the doc readjust about every three months for the first year. They are so lightweight now, I hope they won't be hard to adjust to... Loss of hearing can isolate you and affect speech so it is worth the effort.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Or you could have aerated yourself if you use the sharp pointy dpn's that I use. :sm06:


I do use those! All my needles are pretty pointy as I like them better that way. Not sure if I could puncture the ball, but I'd sure try. Beware old ladies with sharp pointy sticks. (Maybe I should have taken on the A&M 12th man idea and saved the day by getting the ball over the net!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! You may want something a tad bigger than a cat if they're delivering anything bigger than a candy bar. :sm04:


I could live on dark chocolate... and cheese.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is good news. DH can adjust levels on his as well and has the doc readjust about every three months for the first year. They are so lightweight now, I hope they won't be hard to adjust to... Loss of hearing can isolate you and affect speech so it is worth the effort.


They're so good that I don't even know they're in place, and the sound level is just perfect, I'm stoked! I normally have tv sound to level 45, tonight it's at 30 and care hear it just fine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true.
> My aunt said that in the big blizzard storm that hit Wyoming many years ago, the farmers/ranchers couldn't get to their herds and the cattle would all go into a corner of the fence and stay there and all froze together, and those that didn't freeze right off or were in a barn, starved because no one could get to them to feed them, my great great grandfather tied a rope to the house and then went out, tied the other end to the barn and kept his alive as well as he could by hanging onto the rope and following it back and forth. Natural disasters are awful on so many different levels.


They would take the Christmas trees and stick them in the ice every so often with ropes so people could make it across frozen lake Michigan from Mackinac Island in the winter since the boats couldn't get through the ice in winter. I've been in blinding snow storms where you couldn't see from house to barn. Not fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to North Battleford today to visit a massage therapist recommended by DIL. I've been having trouble with sciatica & my exercises haven't been helping. I think it's running the tiller that sets it off. It hurt like the devil while she was working but hopefully will help
> I wasn't planning to spend all day there everything I did seemed to take forever. I found some fleece remnants at the fabric store that will make some more hats when I get time & bought 2 skirts from the clearance rack for $15 each, hopefully the weather will stay warm enough to wear them a few times this year


 Hope the massage helps. I had a lot of trouble with that before they nibbled away the crushed disc. I've been thinking of trying some acupuncture but pretty sure insurance won't pay so will have to check out pricing. I know you need more than one treatment.

I have a lot of fleece remnants. I should check books to see if there is a hat pattern. It sure would be nice to clear out another box. I make long scarves with ends turned up for pockets out of the yardage and a dust mitt out of smaller remnants. keep a huge white piece to use when setting up Christmas village. It makes great snow and covers all the cords.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
> pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


Lovely pictures Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne has legs much bigger than her feet so I increase after the heel for her (toe-up obviously). But if yours is just the calf you can always some increasing along the back only.
> 
> I'm sitting a noisy food court having just had some lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork and BBQ beef with noodles. They had a special on so also a large spring roll so that it was the cost of my $10 token-so a totally free meal. Starting to fill up so might go and find some coffee soon and continue here. Was going to head to a library but free Wi-Fi in the shopping centre so might just stay here. It is so mice to be able to not keep getting off and being slow.


Great meal at a better price. Our library had computers for use but only 1/2 hour. I don't know if they have wifi but surely they do. I enjoy a a quiet eatery when I'm alone and want to use the computer. I need an outlet as well though because battery doesn't seem to last long. Just bought a great phone charger for car at the hospital gift shop yesterday. It has a retractable cord built in and does a much better job that the little colored ones. That is going to b a huge help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Desert rain! Yeah!
> 
> We didn't get any today but much cooler temps.
> 
> I've decided not to watch news for a bit...too difficult. I will try focusing on the positive and figuring out a way to help others instead.


I stopped watching the news here over a year ago . I was just getting so angry about situations that were out of my control , so no news or so called newspapers for me . 
I do still catch snippets of it as husband will have it on but I just ignore it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, here are some pics I took. I'm working on a onesie and am doing the purl side PK and the knit side by throwing. Hope this helps people visualize the PK style isn't much different than any other and can be used interchangable as the stitches look the same.
> 
> Forgot to say. When doing the knit stitch, the yarn goes over the right needle. When purling, the yarn is under the needle.


Great clip idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maryanne has legs much bigger than her feet so I increase after the heel for her (toe-up obviously). But if yours is just the calf you can always some increasing along the back only.
> 
> I'm sitting a noisy food court having just had some lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork and BBQ beef with noodles. They had a special on so also a large spring roll so that it was the cost of my $10 token-so a totally free meal. Starting to fill up so might go and find some coffee soon and continue here. Was going to head to a library but free Wi-Fi in the shopping centre so might just stay here. It is so mice to be able to not keep getting off and being slow.


That sounds delicious apart from spring roll ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got my supplies for two of the projects and will go back for the commissioned one soon. They let me use two coupons which worked out to basically getting one free! Yay! Now to get my layout situated. I resisted the Halloween fabrics...for now. LOL


My store is good about letting you use multiple coupons In the old days, I just came in and out and made two separate transactions. Would love to go in the morning for one particular fabric but absolutely HAVE to get paperwork done on mom's estate. All 5 of us have to have it in before anyone can withdraw and I don't want to hold anyone up. I just couldn't face it tonight. Haven't ordered wedding present either as I wanted DH input. Another thing for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard or read about the rope being used from house to the barn during the dust storms. I've seen them also along the sidewalks by some of the skyscrapers in Chicago just to help walkers face the wind snd be able to get to work.


Never saw that when I worked downtown. I do remember just falling as hard as possible into the wind to make any progress toward Wacker Drive and the lake. It can be awful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, dear heart....
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ohhh, I was so bad this week!
> 
> The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back.
> 
> ...


What a fabulous haul! I've never been there. (Good thing). Since it was all the company's fault, that route should come with hazard to help defray costs!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
> pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


Great sunset picture. I've also spent the day in jammies. I tell myself it saves on the laundry.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


Those aids sound terrific. You're really starting me thinking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Moved and now eating hot cinnamon donuts- they came free with my coffee. I did though have to pay for the coffee! Got a large coffee- not large huge!


Obviously not a starving day! :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Desert rain! Yeah!
> 
> We didn't get any today but much cooler temps.
> 
> I've decided not to watch news for a bit...too difficult. I will try focusing on the positive and figuring out a way to help others instead.


My BFF does that and I think Joy was giving that a try. I don't take a paper and don't watch much tv but I do usually see the 10:00 news for the local stuff and the weather, i could easily do without that. MY world inside my head is a much nicer place!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam it's good to hear from you and to hear that you are knitting again. Nice to have Heather visiting you for a while. Take care of yourself, I hope you're eating and drinking well in spite of the problems. See you tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Moved and now eating hot cinnamon donuts- they came free with my coffee. I did though have to pay for the coffee! Got a large coffee- not large huge!


So only a small huge!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, dear heart....
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

3;15. How time flies when reading every ones adventures and misadventures. The girls are tired of waiting for me. I'm off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Ohhh, I was so bad this week!
> 
> The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back.
> 
> ...


What a thoughtful company you work for. They obviously have their staff interests at heart. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> They're from a Swiss co called Bernafon pico Rite you can read about them on Google. These are totally the best I've had! Yes my humour is full on at times!


A friend of mine just got some new aids which are excellent, not sure of the brand, but she is forever having to change the batteries, they don't seem to last well at all. Do you find this?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style.
> :sm19: :sm19:


Old ladies are allowed to do what they like with their hair - even colour it purple!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Looking good. Wish we could grow them outside here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so wanted one and did get one a few years ago. Love to take pictures on it but sure don't know how to do a lot of things. Wish all my gadgets were synched. I want the good old days when you had a manual. The classes are not very convenient for me.
> 
> So glad you can replace it and fast delivery!
> 
> I like the size for taking with me, especially when traveling, and would like to have all my knitting patterns on it.


I resisted getting an iPhone as I objected to being made to have one. But finally gave in so I could synch with my computer and iPad. Haven't regretted it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great meal at a better price. Our library had computers for use but only 1/2 hour. I don't know if they have wifi but surely they do. I enjoy a a quiet eatery when I'm alone and want to use the computer. I need an outlet as well though because battery doesn't seem to last long. Just bought a great phone charger for car at the hospital gift shop yesterday. It has a retractable cord built in and does a much better job that the little colored ones. That is going to b a huge help.


All our libraries have Wi-Fi. Just need a library card- and as all the Public Libraries use one card can use any Public Library. But often places like shopping centres and such like also have it. My lap top works long enough for me to be able to use it out without a charger.
A retractable charger for the car sounds great as they do hang round and get in the way.

A few days ago for some reason best to himself David put up a table in the hallway. Well I'm sitting at it now- Wi-Fi working though slow. Not helped that 2 of us are using it but something isn't right with it. I think it is the wiring from the street into the house which makes it our issue, David thinks it will all be solved when the NBN arrives which will be soon. Hope He is right. (NBN is a new internet system being brought out across the whole country. Meant to give great fast internet but most people don't seem impressed when they get it. Seems it started out with better plans than we now have. Change of governments usually result in most other things changing as well including this.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Obviously not a starving day! :sm09:


Umm no not quite. Didn't have a lot for tea though as not hungry.
Tried to yesterday, talking to someone at lunch time and ended up having lunch with her. Was only soup so so-so yesterday. But Can starve Saturday to make up for yesterday.
Sunday there is a not- a -baby shower party for the new baby. Sure it will appreciate it :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> A friend of mine just got some new aids which are excellent, not sure of the brand, but she is forever having to change the batteries, they don't seem to last well at all. Do you find this?


You need to change the batteries about once a week! Honestly can't believe how good they are. It's 10pm and I'm usually asleep by now but feel so "up"
I can't settle down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is one birthday today, but a posthumous one- Fan's dear friend Joan (Mrsvette) who was with us all too short a time would have been 65 today. Makes me think of all those I have in my Buddy List, and we seldom hear from. 
Life is but fleeting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You need to change the batteries about once a week! Honestly can't believe how good they are. It's 10pm and I'm usually asleep by now but feel so "up"
> I can't settle down.


Hoping you do get to sleep, dear, before September!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ohhh, I was so bad this week!
> 
> The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back.
> 
> ...


I accept the invitation of an intervention as long as part of the time is spent inspecting your purchases. Fun stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


One of my favorites. The cranberry/jalapeno relish over cream cheese is a must over the holidays.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you do get to sleep, dear, before September!


In four hours time the baby will be due this month!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Never saw that when I worked downtown. I do remember just falling as hard as possible into the wind to make any progress toward Wacker Drive and the lake. It can be awful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry going to be greedy and hold onto it , ????. Hoping that once the kids go back to school we will have a very hot few weeks although I don't think it will happen as there is definitely a touch of autumn in the air first thing in the morning and late evenings


 :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit scared sitting low- but so far have not dislocated.
> I got about 2 cm knitted over 180 stitches.


Well done! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now, come on????????if you had to deal with +35 to -40 you would have something to whine about ????????????


Haha... I know! I really dont know how you do it! I can do +35 but not the -40.... But if that is where I was from and lived then I wouldnt know any different either and probably would love it......(maybe lol). :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, I missed the picture of the shawl so had to go back--lovely work, Norma!


Thank you so much :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been on it for several years. I want to talk to the Dr. about getting off of it when I see him on the 1st.


I am taking it for the nerve pain in my neck. I do have moments where I get muddled. I am hoping that I can come off it when they sort it out. I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday, I know we have to come off ir gradually.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, gorgeous shawl.
> Gwen, sweet Russian doll.


Thank you and I have been meaning to thank you for mentioning Biofreeze. I bought a tube it is great for the muscles in my shoulder that get knotting. Thank you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, gorgeous shawl.
> Gwen, sweet Russian doll.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always good to hear from you in person, Sam!
> 
> Praying for better health for you- lovely that Heather could take an extended visit!


From me too.... and sorry to hear that eating is still an issue...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


I am glad Heather is around and you have managed a little knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That is beautiful!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


What a beautiful colour! :sm11:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, have you tried ginger for the nausea? Powdered in tea or hot water with some honey. You could add a squeeze of lemon too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Mine even asks if I have taken his pills for him! ANY lost item is my fault, even in the garage.


LOL. Yes it would be your fault....lol. I think that is a worldwide thing with men. (sorry Sam)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, yes desert rain is special. I take news fasts periodically. Also I have stopped forwarding political stuff. As a Buddhists I had to ask myself how these fb items affected me. Not in a good way, anger, hopelessness, shame at what is happening. Then I asked myself why, as a Buddhist, did I want to pass that negativity to my family and friends. Answer, I don't.


 :sm24: I agree!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was looking for the directions for the string pieced block just to do some quick sewing and came across a whole slew of 2 1/2" charms and lots of left over 9 patches and other blocks from scraps. I want to figure out some way to put them in some Linus quilts to get them out of here.... but have to find my sheet with the sizes on again. They may be pretty ugly combos but hope to calm them down with some solids and creative placement. I just want to make room for my REAL projects and clear some clutter. I'm hopeFUL too. We'll see how that works out...


I had a few (OK, a lot) of oddball combos in 9 patches, too, at one point. I put some solid color sashing around and off they went. My lone blocks are still in a box...!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Why do you need to do it backwards? While it is easier to purl knitting is still an option. Or might you be better with Continental as you will have so much knitting to do? Knitting is easy enough the way I do it (though I always forget to use it and just go back to my English style automatically).
> 
> Have you got yarn to do some simple things with for now? You could do two in two different knitting styles as you may find they use different muscles and so you can do a bit of both and maybe get a bit more knitting done in a day this way. And leave your lovely gansey's until hopefully you can do a bit more again.
> 
> ...


It must be good you have met up with your friend again. How odd about th mitts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather has been here all week which has been nice. she will be here the rest of the week. i don't seem to have much get up and go energy. i think i could sleep around the clock.
> 
> no school today because of fog. even the city schools closed so it must of been really bad.
> 
> ...


So nice to hear from you. Your body is telling you that you need the rest so don't overdo it. When I feel like I'm going to throw up, I eat a piece of candied ginger. It seems to help with the nausea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 8 floor yoga poses. Thighs still tight, but able to get both legs up together using strap on right, bad knee, side. Really need to work on flexibility. Mostly just puttered today. Lots of smoke from fire near Yosemite. Thankfully Scool Freshman class. not to near as Fae, my youngest DGD is there all week with her Waldorf School freshmen class.


Sounds like you're progressing well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
> pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


Fabulous. I love that sky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok ladies, and Sam, just got my new hearing aids in and gave them a good testing in the supermarket afterwards, very very good so far. No tinny noises and can adjust levels with a button on them. Will go back in two weeks to check out and do any other adjustments if needed. Had to turn the car radio way down and now the house radio too. They're so good I can hear a duck fart 50 miles away Lol! Yeah I'm in a cheeky mood today, feeling good.


Fan, you are too funny. Glad your aids are working well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous! What a vision in blue... Love the color, great size and I do love beads. That is just stunning.
> 
> Can you tell me what makes it easier to purl in Portuguese? I understand the German short rows. I don't understand the need to read patterns backwards either. Obviously, I have a lot to learn.


Purling is very quick and if you need to do garter stitch, purling is the way to go. I am pleased you liked the shawl :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well then, I'll be just fine as "odd moments" are pretty common around this house!
> 
> (I don't remember if I mentioned that mom was already starting to have dementia and they left her on it for two years without supervision. My friend's daughter has been on it for years with no ill effects so I gave her the leftover pills since I had just refilled.)


Your poor mom. I'm glad your friend took the spares.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


I love that. Always have a jar in the fridge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Ooh! Pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Beautiful. I wish my orchids would bloom. They just don't get enough sun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan, I am glad your hearing aids are doing well. I replied earlier but I think it disappeared in the ethers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would be really hard to deal with- at least your houses will be well insulated to help with the heat inside


Yes, a foot deep in the attic & 6 inches in the walls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're from a Swiss co called Bernafon pico Rite you can read about them on Google. These are totally the best I've had! Yes my humour is full on at times!


I've written that down, will see if I can get DH to look not them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for this Kathy.
> 
> My television is on the blink- so my plan of sitting quietly knitting this evening has fallen through. The Satellite dish is very low and one of the workmen may have inadvertently bumped it- can't get it fixed till tomorrow.


I hope they fix it for you quickly especially since you are so house bound lately


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One town in LA was hit pretty hard but New Orleans dodged a bullet. It' on the way to Arkansas now, but just as heavy rain so far as I know.


The last thing NO needs anytime soon is another hurricane after Katrina. 
I saw that it had been down graded to a tropical storm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was how Pa fed the cow in a nasty storm in one of the Little House on the Praire books


Yes, & I bet you thought that was fiction when you read it????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL had been doing safety training 3 weeks out of 4 on the rigs. SO GLAD that has slowed down. He keeps up with those young guys pretty well but he is 53 and doesn't need to practice what he preaches during a hurricane!!!!
> 
> J. J. Watts effort has now reached 7 mil. and he has raised his goal to 10 mil. (He is a Houston football player for those that don't know the name... and he says all he is doing is coordinating. It is the people of Texas that are so generous.) I see where Harry Connick Jr. is helping. He did so much in New Orleans. Hard lessons were learned then. This is being handled so very well, given the scope of the destruction and the long road to recovery. Hope it continues after it is no longer the top news story.


That's for sure.

That's fabulous, I have no doubt he'll hit the 10 mil that hes now aiming for. H.Connick Jr. did do a lot to help N.O. that was just awful. That is the hard part, keeping it in the minds of the public after the news drops it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I hadn't paid anything for the football either! Membership covers entry to all games (other than finals and if I hadn't been sick would have covered them to as only home game I missed was the day after I came out of hospital and if you went to all home games got admission to all the finals) and caught the train so free down there then as well.
> Nearly time to go so I get home for free as well. But I have almost caught up here


You're really living freely lately????????maybe if you explained that the only game you missed you were in hospital, they would give you the tickets anyway?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do use those! All my needles are pretty pointy as I like them better that way. Not sure if I could puncture the ball, but I'd sure try. Beware old ladies with sharp pointy sticks. (Maybe I should have taken on the A&M 12th man idea and saved the day by getting the ball over the net!)


LOL!!! You might have gotten a point. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style.
> :sm19: :sm19:


????????as long as you don't shave one side & leave the other long, that's the craziest hair style I've ever seen& seems to be popular right now????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, they are in a book called Itty Bitty Toys. Sending you a pm.


darowil said:


> They are cute- is there a pattern?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I could live on dark chocolate... and cheese.


LOL!! I'd need coffee in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They would take the Christmas trees and stick them in the ice every so often with ropes so people could make it across frozen lake Michigan from Mackinac Island in the winter since the boats couldn't get through the ice in winter. I've been in blinding snow storms where you couldn't see from house to barn. Not fun.


The putting the trees in the ice sounds rather dangerous, but it sounds like quite a long cold walk following the rope, but it would do the job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE pepper jelly on top of cream cheese.


Dreamweaver said:


> Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Those are beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The Texas Caviar is not spicy and I don't add the jalapenos. I can't do near the spice I used to since chemo. Something in my system changed. I like oriental spicy better. Forget the heat, I'm not fond of the taste of jalapenos. I like red peppers with dip or peppers saute'd with onions to eat with Italian beef or sausage or fajitas. I used to make the occasional stuffed green pepper for dinner, but we don't have them now that I don't cook.


I did copy the recipe & I forwarded it to my friend who likes all kinds of different food, she was thrilled with the recipe, said she'll be making it soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also am trying to remove myself from all the political postings and from watching news much. DH is constantly checking out the news and yes,
I pray for those in Texas and yes, DH and I are on agreement politically but it is just too much lately and seems to be only negative,
sad, and distrubing.


sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, yes desert rain is special. I take news fasts periodically. Also I have stopped forwarding political stuff. As a Buddhists I had to ask myself how these fb items affected me. Not in a good way, anger, hopelessness, shame at what is happening. Then I asked myself why, as a Buddhist, did I want to pass that negativity to my family and friends. Answer, I don't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so wanted one and did get one a few years ago. Love to take pictures on it but sure don't know how to do a lot of things. Wish all my gadgets were synched. I want the good old days when you had a manual. The classes are not very convenient for me.
> 
> So glad you can replace it and fast delivery!
> 
> I like the size for taking with me, especially when traveling, and would like to have all my knitting patterns on it.


I agree about the manuals, one year for Mother's Day & my birthday, DH & my sons bought me a new iPad & a card to go to a class but the card is still sitting there. I'd have to go to Edmonton & book an appointment, probably stay overnight, it just hasn't happened. Not sure if after 3 years they will still honour the card


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One town in LA was hit pretty hard but New Orleans dodged a bullet. It' on the way to Arkansas now, but just as heavy rain so far as I know.


Thank God it missed New Orleans, those poor people are still dealing with the recovery from the last one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL had been doing safety training 3 weeks out of 4 on the rigs. SO GLAD that has slowed down. He keeps up with those young guys pretty well but he is 53 and doesn't need to practice what he preaches during a hurricane!!!!
> 
> J. J. Watts effort has now reached 7 mil. and he has raised his goal to 10 mil. (He is a Houston football player for those that don't know the name... and he says all he is doing is coordinating. It is the people of Texas that are so generous.) I see where Harry Connick Jr. is helping. He did so much in New Orleans. Hard lessons were learned then. This is being handled so very well, given the scope of the destruction and the long road to recovery. Hope it continues after it is no longer the top news story.


I read that Sandra Bullock gave $1 million. I can't imagine how much it's going to cost people to try to get back to normal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...especially coloring it purple!


angelam said:


> Old ladies are allowed to do what they like with their hair - even colour it purple!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, cute puppy story. Hope you get beauty treatment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; not commenting much. Loved all the photos, especially those of the desert. Rainy day today but nothing heavy. Will check in later to see what everyone is up to. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I was surprised my insurance now covers 12 acupuncture treatments per year. Hope yours does.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope the massage helps. I had a lot of trouble with that before they nibbled away the crushed disc. I've been thinking of trying some acupuncture but pretty sure insurance won't pay so will have to check out pricing. I know you need more than one treatment.
> 
> I have a lot of fleece remnants. I should check books to see if there is a hat pattern. It sure would be nice to clear out another box. I make long scarves with ends turned up for pockets out of the yardage and a dust mitt out of smaller remnants. keep a huge white piece to use when setting up Christmas village. It makes great snow and covers all the cords.


Here's the pattern I've been using. She also has one without ear flaps

http://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html

I think the massage helped, my hip isn't aching like it did & I slept like the dead last night. My insurance covers acupuncture & I tried that on my shoulder but didn't really find it helped


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, happy Biofreeze helping.
Liz, thank you, it feels good to gain a little flexibility.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am taking it for the nerve pain in my neck. I do have moments where I get muddled. I am hoping that I can come off it when they sort it out. I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday, I know we have to come off ir gradually.


I hope you finally get some answers, this has really been dragging on


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I got to walk a mile this morning. Poor horses, someone must have scared them. They no longer put their heads over fence to get petted and eat carrots. Only the youngest will even come near. And he stands back so I have to reach my arm over fence to give him carrot. Figure they will settle down and get use to me again. Sad though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you finally get some answers, this has really been dragging on


Thanks, Bonnie. I am hoping it moves on now. I am bored because I can't do so many things.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I got to walk a mile this morning. Poor horses, someone must have scared them. They no longer put their heads over fence to get petted and eat carrots. Only the youngest will even come near. And he stands back so I have to reach my arm over fence to give him carrot. Figure they will settle down and get use to me again. Sad though.


What a pity!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a fabulous haul! I've never been there. (Good thing). Since it was all the company's fault, that route should come with hazard to help defray costs!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Old ladies are allowed to do what they like with their hair - even colour it purple!


Absolutely, and if the hair dresser thinks they can argue, tell them you are changing to a hairdresser that will do what _you_ want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday today, but a posthumous one- Fan's dear friend Joan (Mrsvette) who was with us all too short a time would have been 65 today. Makes me think of all those I have in my Buddy List, and we seldom hear from.
> Life is but fleeting.


She is well missed, but I know she is happily with her DH whom she missed. 
It is sad, there are so many that have dropped away over the last few years and we rarely hear from them if at all. I think about Spider often and Melody, and of course there are others too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In four hours time the baby will be due this month!


Yippee!!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Haha... I know! I really dont know how you do it! I can do +35 but not the -40.... But if that is where I was from and lived then I wouldnt know any different either and probably would love it......(maybe lol). :sm11:


Well, I was born in Alaska, lived in it for 33 years and I *always* hated the cold. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In four hours time the baby will be due this month!


and Grandma is counting down the days?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done! :sm11:


Thanks Cathy- it is a matter, I think of listening to my body- and letting my hands rest when needs must.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they fix it for you quickly especially since you are so house bound lately


Thanks Bonnie- I was not prepared to endure further months without it! He is coming around 8 -30 to 9 a.m., this morning- so I'm not grumbling about the service he offers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I am hoping it moves on now. I am bored because I can't do so many things.


Hopefully Monday will bring some resolution, at least of who must take responsibility for treatment for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is well missed, but I know she is happily with her DH whom she missed.
> It is sad, there are so many that have dropped away over the last few years and we rarely hear from them if at all. I think about Spider often and Melody, and of course there are others too.


One I really miss is DollyClaire from Argyll - I loved her stories of the animals she looked after.
So many come in with enormous enthusiasm and then drop away- reminds me too, no word from Doogie for months- I guess he will be very busy with his silver photography. (doesn't like digital)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Monday will bring some resolution, at least of who must take responsibility for treatment for you.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I got to walk a mile this morning. Poor horses, someone must have scared them. They no longer put their heads over fence to get petted and eat carrots. Only the youngest will even come near. And he stands back so I have to reach my arm over fence to give him carrot. Figure they will settle down and get use to me again. Sad though.


Oh that's so sad, I hope that it wasn't anything major that scared them and they start coming back to you soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One I really miss is DollyClaire from Argyll - I loved her stories of the animals she looked after.
> So many come in with enormous enthusiasm and then drop away- reminds me too, no word from Doogie for months- I guess he will be very busy with his silver photography. (doesn't like digital)


Yes, she pet sat quite often. Doogie was always so busy, I'd love to see more of his photography.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! You might have gotten a point. :sm24:


"point"....what a punster!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she pet sat quite often. Doogie was always so busy, I'd love to see more of his photography.


True.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great

Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


From me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.

I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this. 

I'm watching a movie called Informant with Matt Damon. Apparently this is a true story and even has his family in Ravenna, OH where my sister worked and we lived in an adjoining town at one point. He is a compulsive liar and embezzled loads of money from where he worked and he had the FBI even believing every story he told, of course, deflecting his part in it. Amazing that people can be like this. He had everyone believing he was adopted and he wasn't. Basically anything about his life was a lie and even his wife believed him. There are people like this and apparently they feel totally justified.

I have this amazing pumpkin plant. It will be large creamy colored pumpkins that I can use for Halloween. Well, it got milky spore disease and they told me there is nothing I can do but it won't kill the plant, however, the leaves are dying so how will it get nutrition. Found online that I could mix milk and water and spray, so I will report back and let you know if it works. I'm thinking it will take more than one time spraying, perhaps ongoing. I'll see if I can get a photo but these pumpkins are expensive and Iwill have enough for myself and DGC.

Seems so many have surgery and then other problems following. Sad and I do hope these things clear up with time. Big Hugs to all of you having these problems. DH is working very long days so I get to cook whenever I want and whatever I want. Tomorrow he will be back to regular hours but the first 2 days start early and go till 10:30 pm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, I think it's a pity also. Such sweet horses and I so enjoyed having them let me pet them and laughing at them as they tried to nuzzle carrots from my waist pack. But I haven't been walking much so we'll just get the chance to be friends again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, do hope you feel better soon.

Daralene, hope you can save your pumpkin.

KayeJo, I know, it makes me sad. But, the colt came closer today than yesterday. I hope I can walk more so they get use to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thought I was doing better today. But after walk got crampy so bad had to read fb in bathroom. Dagnapit. Trying to stay hydrated. Making roasting veggies for sweet potato soup for lunch. One of my fav soups. Al went to Walmart and will get frozen gluten free lasagna for din-din.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Congratulations, seems like the other 2 babies were just born & now another.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, thank you all re the hearing aids, they sure are worth having and making life so much easier.
Finally got to sleep after such an exciting time. Will call the clinic today and tell them how grateful I am for doing this for me.
The little orchid is really pretty I agree, and it seems to be quite ok even with so much rain and humidity we've had over winter.
They do live in hot humid jungle areas, I've seen the fantastic ones in Singapore which is very humid and hot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, I think it's a pity also. Such sweet horses and I so enjoyed having them let me pet them and laughing at them as they tried to nuzzle carrots from my waist pack. But I haven't been walking much so we'll just get the chance to be friends again.


Someone must have scared them, if they are used to you bringing treats, I would think they would come running. Our horse used to come running soon as he heard the kids little jeep coming as they always took garden carrots to him. This year he's been in the pasture with the cows so not close enough to take him any.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


What are the lovely flowers? 
I've never grown white pumpkins, not sure if they will even grow here. I'Ve got regular pumpkins, this morning I tried to trim the vines so what is there will mature, well, smart me, I cut a vine with a good sized pumpkin in it so brought that to the house, I'm sure it will ripen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, nice that Heather has been to spend some time with you. Hope your darn stomach settles, was it OK while you were in the hospital? Or have you been having troubles all along. I thought it must be better since you had gained some weight.

Well, GD & I brought up a ton of vegetables so I better get back at it. DH said he wasn't coming in for lunch so I was busy cutting corn off the cob & had a big mess when he showed up looking for lunch so now that's done I better go back to my jobs. GD is "tired" from me working her so hard????& is watching a movie, GS is off swathing with DH


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would like to try IF I can find a suitable pin- but the concept of inside out in the circle bothers me.


The way knit stitch is done looks weird to me as it looks, how to put this, OK, no offence meant to anyone, but knit stitch done Portuguese style looks ass about.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to get out and hunt for something that will work.


What about a kilt pin? Would that work?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out- talk about patience required!
> 
> https://www.altheacrome.com/micro-knits


Wow, but need a good magnify glasses to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> "point"....what a punster!


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


What great news!! Congrats to the whole family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.

For Diana.
On August 31st in 1997, the angels picked an English rose
And took her upto heaven.
They placed her in Gods garden, away above the skies
Where she will bloom again far from prying eyes.
Our English rose Diana, a princess for all time
Your love for us so special, true and good and kind
We will miss you greatly, here upon this earth
As now we count the cost, and realise your worth
The English rose can never die, in the garden up above
For she will bloom forever, surrounded in Gods love.????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


That pumpkin really took off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The way knit stitch is done looks weird to me as it looks, how to put this, OK, no offence meant to anyone, but knit stitch done Portuguese style looks ass about.


That made me laugh, I love you way of putting it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
> It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.
> 
> For Diana.
> ...


Lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely.


Thank you, I do have my serious moments occasionally lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...especially coloring it purple!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness! I totally missed that Dawn was expecting another grandbaby! Congratualtions! Love the name too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Congratulations Dawn another little girl to love


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been terribly windy & smoky here today, not sure where the smoke is coming from.
> 
> They were doing what we call" scratch & patch "on the highway , they fix the holes in the road & put gravel on them& come back later to sweep the loose gravel off. I got a huge rock in my windshield ????About the size of a golf ball with cracks radiating so when it gets cold it will run everywhere so I'll be needing a new windshield before longtime
> GKs are coming tomorrow so I probably won't get too much done


 :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I know that's stretching the imagination somewhat, but it is really good, and my mood is frivolous this afternoon.!


I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne has legs much bigger than her feet so I increase after the heel for her (toe-up obviously). But if yours is just the calf you can always some increasing along the back only.
> 
> I'm sitting a noisy food court having just had some lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork and BBQ beef with noodles. They had a special on so also a large spring roll so that it was the cost of my $10 token-so a totally free meal. Starting to fill up so might go and find some coffee soon and continue here. Was going to head to a library but free Wi-Fi in the shopping centre so might just stay here. It is so mice to be able to not keep getting off and being slow.


I am waiting for our dinner now. Sweet and sour chicken for me and general tso's chicken for DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Portugese purl is meant to be easier than knit so maybe she just turned the hat inside out and used the inside as the outside.


Most likely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!

When I Am Old.

When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat that doesn't go, and doesn't suit me,
And I shall spend my pension
on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals,
and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I am tired,
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells,
And run my stick along the public railings,
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick the flowers in other people's gardens,
And learn to spit.
You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat,
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go,
Or only bread and pickle for a week,
And hoard pens and pencils and beer mats
and things in boxes.
But now we must have clothes that keep us dry,
And pay our rent and not swear in the street,
And set a good example for the children.
We will have friends to dinner and read the papers.
But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
So people who know me
are not too shocked and surprised,
When suddenly I am old
and start to wear purple!

Jenny Joseph


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


easy throw this plant and put a new one they easy to grow and give vegetables same year. We grow new each year .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the lovely flowers?
> I've never grown white pumpkins, not sure if they will even grow here. I'Ve got regular pumpkins, this morning I tried to trim the vines so what is there will mature, well, smart me, I cut a vine with a good sized pumpkin in it so brought that to the house, I'm sure it will ripen.


I can't remember the name of the flower but it has to come in for the winter. I should have notated what the plant was. Bought it last summer. Oh no about cutting the pumpkin vine. Hope it was a nice size already but small ones work too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, love the orchid. Just so pretty.

Julie, sure hope you've found out something today and soon can get outside easier.

Congratulations to Puplover.

Sassafras, too bad about the horses shying away. I'm sure you will win them over again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


I will be interested to hear if the milk treatment works!
Lovely flowers.
Enjoy your time with your BFF.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!
> 
> When I Am Old.
> 
> ...


Wow they're talking about me LOL! Growing old disgracefully is the only way to go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about a kilt pin? Would that work?


I know I own one, and I am fairly certain I've seen it in this house, but can't see it on a cursory glance.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
> It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.
> 
> For Diana.
> ...


A beautiful poem Fan.

We have had a lot of programmes on TV about Diana lately and yesterday William and Harry went out to meet people and look at the flowers being laid at Kensington Palace again, though not in such large numbers as 20 years ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow they're talking about me LOL! Growing old disgracefully is the only way to go!


 :sm24: :sm24: Totally agree with you Fan!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> A beautiful poem Fan.
> 
> We have had a lot of programmes on TV about Diana lately and yesterday William and Harry went out to meet people and look at the flowers being laid at Kensington Palace again, though not in such large numbers as 20 years ago.


Thank you, yes I saw that on our news last night. They are a wonderful pair she would be so proud of them both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Best wishes from me :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


You have gorgeous plant to care for
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, I think it's a pity also. Such sweet horses and I so enjoyed having them let me pet them and laughing at them as they tried to nuzzle carrots from my waist pack. But I haven't been walking much so we'll just get the chance to be friends again.


I do hope you are all friends again quickly and thank you for good wishes for my recovery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> The way knit stitch is done looks weird to me as it looks, how to put this, OK, no offence meant to anyone, but knit stitch done Portuguese style looks ass about.


Yes, you are quite right but easy once you are used to it :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, love the orchid. Just so pretty.
> 
> Julie, sure hope you've found out something today and soon can get outside easier.
> 
> ...


I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
> It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.
> 
> For Diana.
> ...


So appropriate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, dear heart....
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why do you need to do it backwards? While it is easier to purl knitting is still an option. Or might you be better with Continental as you will have so much knitting to do? Knitting is easy enough the way I do it (though I always forget to use it and just go back to my English style automatically).
> 
> Have you got yarn to do some simple things with for now? You could do two in two different knitting styles as you may find they use different muscles and so you can do a bit of both and maybe get a bit more knitting done in a day this way. And leave your lovely gansey's until hopefully you can do a bit more again.
> 
> ...


That is frustrating, but you aren't alone!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The way knit stitch is done looks weird to me as it looks, how to put this, OK, no offence meant to anyone, but knit stitch done Portuguese style looks ass about.


????????here we would say "ass backwards"????????no offence


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Dawn! (puplover)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

First day of Spring down here!
The view from my back landing, this morning.
And guess what? It is now raining!
I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ohhh, I was so bad this week!
> 
> The company had the nerve to send me to Port Huron with a load. After delivery, I thought I would see if Mary Maxim was still open. Kinda hoping not! Oh no, still open with 20% off all yarn and knitting stuff. Not good! So I went in and first thing I see is a wall of yarn! Grabbing a cart, told myself to do one trip around. Right off, some baby yarn catches my eye. Okay, two color combos, so two each. Not bad. Just kind of scanned the other yarn as I don't need more acrylic ( or any type.). Then saw the kits. Great! Cute poncho kit jumped in my cart. Then another one joined it. By the time I made it to check out, several more jumped in. A mermaid blanket, a swirl crocheted coat for a two yr old, a crocheted owl hat, three stamped cross stitch pillowcase kits (for my DM), two mini yarn bins, and a set of Denise interchangables. I'm missing something, but they are out in the van. Oh yes, a kit to make sweater ornaments (DGC's Christmas presents). Almost three big pink bags full! How does that happen? And, I want to start all of them! I think I need an intervention asap. Good thing my next load paid a bonus to help me pay for it all. My DD2 didn't even bat an eye when I told her. I'll get pics soon. Good thing I wasn't in town for very long or I may have gone back.
> 
> ...


Bet you had lots of fun watching all those wonderful things jumped in your cart! Spread them all out on your bed, close your eyes, and pick one. Looking forward to seeing your treasures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> A beautiful poem Fan.
> 
> We have had a lot of programmes on TV about Diana lately and yesterday William and Harry went out to meet people and look at the flowers being laid at Kensington Palace again, though not in such large numbers as 20 years ago.


I agree. We had a program on a few nights ago but DH was in the house so I didn't watch it. She sure was one of the best of the royals, so much for the people. So sad for her to die so young & hard on her sons

I love the poem about wearing purple too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First day of Spring down here!
> The view from my back landing, this morning.
> And guess what? It is now raining!
> I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


Sure looks weird, you can really tell what they are doing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


Maybe your GP just sent you a copy of the letter so you know what's going on?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope you get to. A great year with heavy snowfall. I hope to visit this Fall.
> pics from tonight. In jammies all day. But sunset looked nice a few sprikles. So Maya and I got our act together and drove to horses. Took some pics and fed them carots and home im jammies again.


Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe your GP just sent you a copy of the letter so you know what's going on?


Definitely addressed to me, referring to the GP in the third person.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got a heaping roaster full of corn in the oven, I'm glad that job is done & cleaned a big bowl of beans & a hill of potatoes. Now I just need to find the energy to clean out the fridge to find room for everything. 
I was looking at the sunflowers in the garden when I was down there, I can't believe how tall they are, my neighbor came along & stood beside one, stuck his arm in the air & it was still feet above, I think about 12-14 feet tall????
It's another beautiful hot day here but hazy with smoke again, I wonder how long that's going to last.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous! What a vision in blue... Love the color, great size and I do love beads. That is just stunning.
> 
> Can you tell me what makes it easier to purl in Portuguese? I understand the German short rows. I don't understand the need to read patterns backwards either. Obviously, I have a lot to learn.


There is no need to read the pattern backwards in Portuguese knitting. Also called pin tensioned. Tension the yarn with the right hand. Yarn is placed on pin on left shoulder. To purl insert need as usual and flick yarn over needle with left thumb. Finish stitch as usual. To knit, insert needle as usual but twist it up and back across the front of the left needle, flick yarn over needle and twist needle down and out to finish the stitch. You still work in the same direction, and when working in the round, you still work with the needles close to you, not on the inside of the piece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.

both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.

cool today - very little sun. tomorrow is to be 68°. i hope this is not a harbinger of the winter we are going to have.

I'm going to have a baked sweet potato for dinner tonight. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


The baked sweet potato sounds yum. 
I hope for your sake it's not a harsh winter.
Lucky Heidi and Heather by the sounds of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you in a space suit? what did you do while you were on venus? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Funny what we dream about , I've been seeing the planet's Jupiter to the west and Saturn to the east in the late evenings and last night I dreamt I was on the planet Venus, why Venus and not Jupiter or Saturn I don't know


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style.
> :sm19: :sm19:


Well, I could cut it really short, but really uneven I don't know about!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just been outside and found my mini orchid has one flower in bloom.


Pretty!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So appropriate.


Thank you, the documentaries showing this week about her life, have really brought out how much the paparazzi hounded her, and with all the stress of royal life on top she didn't cope too well with it all. It's hard enough for those who are brought up in that lifestyle, always with cameras in their faces, but for a young vulnerable girl as she was, it was a nightmare.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it! That was a running joke around here a few years back... dueling remotes. Wish I had one. Ours are programmed to only work with the correct TV but I am sure a trip to Radio Shack could fix that problem. At the very least, I wouldn't have to get up to turn the darned thing off when he goes outside.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm hoping mine is not a long term thing. Have you had unfavorable side effects or just time to try without?


I am fine on it as long as I only take 1 a day. If I take 2 I am too groggy to suit me to function very well.
I want off of it to see if there will be any improvement with the nerves in my legs. And just don't want to take it if I can get off of it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely addressed to me, referring to the GP in the third person.


Is there a phone number on the letterhead that you could call and ask some questions to find out what it's about?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, congratulations on birth of DGD Elise Dawn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds like yummy, fun, but tiring day. Hope you sleep well. Glad results in and sounds promising doc only spoke about added vitamin. Iresha has me on D3, E, and a B complex.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is tonight's dessert.
Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm doing a trial run for tonight, so can make it next week when family stays. Taste testing is very yum! Now to clean up the mess I've made in preparing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mirror said:


> easy throw this plant and put a new one they easy to grow and give vegetables same year. We grow new each year .


Just don't want to lose the pumpkins but after I get them I think that is good advice. Don't want to spread the mold. Maybe I can save one of the pumpkins from this crop for next year. Thanks for joining us at the tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be interested to hear if the milk treatment works!
> Lovely flowers.
> Enjoy your time with your BFF.


I hope it does. Thank you. I was told by a gardener it wouldn't kill the plant but thought I'd give this a try since the leaves are dying.
Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You have gorgeous plant to care for
> :sm24:


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> First day of Spring down here!
> The view from my back landing, this morning.
> And guess what? It is now raining!
> I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


Oh my. Some one could really get hurt. Hope this gets filled in soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


Hope you can se some improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


Oh dear. Too bad the letter isn't more clear. Will you call the GP? Do you think it is to do with your hands?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got a heaping roaster full of corn in the oven, I'm glad that job is done & cleaned a big bowl of beans & a hill of potatoes. Now I just need to find the energy to clean out the fridge to find room for everything.
> I was looking at the sunflowers in the garden when I was down there, I can't believe how tall they are, my neighbor came along & stood beside one, stuck his arm in the air & it was still feet above, I think about 12-14 feet tall????
> It's another beautiful hot day here but hazy with smoke again, I wonder how long that's going to last.


I'm always so impressed with all the work you accomplish for yourself and for get together. Bet those sunflowers are gorgeous. Love sunflowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that Heather is there and you are having some special moments. Hand quilting is so special and with those tiny stitches they are a work of love and art. How special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Sounds like a fun recipe for when I have company.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a fun recipe for when I have company.


Ok then here goes. It's messy but delicious and decadent. I used 85% cocoa dark chocolate, as it's a nice bitter sweet combo.

Baileys cookies and cream parfaits.
Serves 3 6oz Parfait.
15 Oreos
4oz semi sweet chocolate roughly chopped
1/2 cup milk
2 cups whipping cream chilled
1/3 cup baileys chilled
1/4 cup powdered sugar

Crush the Oreos in processor or rolling pin, in ziplock bag and set aside.
Place chocolate in a small bowl. 
In small pot heat milk until just steaming then pour over the chocolate and set aside 2-3 minutes until chocolate is melted. If not blast in 30 second shots in microwave. It will be very liquid like chocolate milk. Cool to room temperature.
In another bowl beat cream, baileys, and powdered sugar until stiff peaks form, 5-7 minutes
Divide this mixture in half. Then with one half slowly add to chocolate, folding until thoroughly mixed.
Then tale your Parfait dishes, and assemble, layering chocolate, cream, cookies, until filled to top and sprinkle remaining cookies over top.
Chill 2-3 hours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


Those quilts & chests will be some real family heirlooms


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Ooh, I'll be right over????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just don't want to lose the pumpkins but after I get them I think that is good advice. Don't want to spread the mold. Maybe I can save one of the pumpkins from this crop for next year. Thanks for joining us at the tea Party.


A lady once told me you can put a 2 litre bottle of water with a strip of towel going from it to the stem of the pumpkin- it's called wicking- and it's supposed to make the pumpkins grow very quickly, might be worth a try if the vines aren't looking good. Maybe a little fertilizer too?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A lady once told me you can put a 2 litre bottle of water with a strip of towel going from it to the stem of the pumpkin- it's called wicking- and it's supposed to make the pumpkins grow very quickly, might be worth a try if the vines aren't looking good. Maybe a little fertilizer too?


OOOH, Thanks for that tip! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am taking it for the nerve pain in my neck. I do have moments where I get muddled. I am hoping that I can come off it when they sort it out. I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday, I know we have to come off ir gradually.


That's what I expected. Hope you can get some answers and help soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, well I was caught up, lol. 
I'm just waiting for the new MOCK(mystery sock knit along) pattern to post at midnight eastern time. 
I got a call from my cousin's wife earlier to please go to my uncles (cousin and wife are in Alaska for a week), as I was heading out the door my uncle called, so Marla and I went and picked him and his dogs up and took him to the ER, Marla has his female pomeranian, I have his male mixed breed dog, and they are keeping him for about 3 days it sounds like. My cousin, Marla, and I think he's riddled with cancer but we won't know anything until he gets test, he's lost like 32 lb in 2 months, and none of us think he should be living by himself, but we've thought that for a while. Unfortunately his dogs really aren't trained, and they are not housebroken, no they are not young, so Marla and I each bought a kennel to put them in at night and when we aren't home and I have a belly band on Bubba to keep him from lifting his leg on my furniture. 
My Uncle is 84yrs, his older sister is my aunt (cousin's mom) who passed last year from cancer shortly after diagnosis that it was all through her body. It's safe to say that cancer runs in my dads side of the family, I sure pray that I have my mom's genes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree about the manuals, one year for Mother's Day & my birthday, DH & my sons bought me a new iPad & a card to go to a class but the card is still sitting there. I'd have to go to Edmonton & book an appointment, probably stay overnight, it just hasn't happened. Not sure if after 3 years they will still honour the card


Book the appointment on line. If you get one mid day you probably wouldn't need to stay overnight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Congratulations to all. Welcome to the world Elise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


Well that is good that they have you an appointment within 3 months, so hopefully you'll not have the same debacle you had trying to get your hip fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First day of Spring down here!
> The view from my back landing, this morning.
> And guess what? It is now raining!
> I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


Wow, they certainly have dug up your garden haven't they.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The way knit stitch is done looks weird to me as it looks, how to put this, OK, no offence meant to anyone, but knit stitch done Portuguese style looks ass about.


Lol! But you are right.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, I'll be right over????????


Ok then I'll make some more just for you, posted the recipe in case you can't wait to jump on a plane. ✈


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


That sounds like a busy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


YUM!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!!!!


It sure is, just tried some and oh yeah! It's delish! Thinking ahead to Christmas for our workshop final day lunch party, and might do it in a big bowl like a trifle, as would be hard transporting it up there in the cooler bin, if it was in individual glass dishes. Accompany with a fresh summer fruit salad mmmmm!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


Wow, those are great!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


Ooh well done you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


Hope you can call and get it figured out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????here we would say "ass backwards"????????no offence


Or bass akwards!! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First day of Spring down here!
> The view from my back landing, this morning.
> And guess what? It is now raining!
> I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


Oh my! No wonder you were worried about letting Ringo out at night!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got a heaping roaster full of corn in the oven, I'm glad that job is done & cleaned a big bowl of beans & a hill of potatoes. Now I just need to find the energy to clean out the fridge to find room for everything.
> I was looking at the sunflowers in the garden when I was down there, I can't believe how tall they are, my neighbor came along & stood beside one, stuck his arm in the air & it was still feet above, I think about 12-14 feet tall????
> It's another beautiful hot day here but hazy with smoke again, I wonder how long that's going to last.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


I'll bet those quilts are beautiful!

I'm not looking forward to the cooler weather either.

Enjoy your sweet potato.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sounds like yummy, fun, but tiring day. Hope you sleep well. Glad results in and sounds promising doc only spoke about added vitamin. Iresha has me on D3, E, and a B complex.


I will see him next Thursday so I am sure he will go over everything then


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Mmmm! But will have to skip the Baileys.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.

Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.

Y'all have a great holiday weekend. Hope the nice weather holds for each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well I was caught up, lol.
> I'm just waiting for the new MOCK(mystery sock knit along) pattern to post at midnight eastern time.
> I got a call from my cousin's wife earlier to please go to my uncles (cousin and wife are in Alaska for a week), as I was heading out the door my uncle called, so Marla and I went and picked him and his dogs up and took him to the ER, Marla has his female pomeranian, I have his male mixed breed dog, and they are keeping him for about 3 days it sounds like. My cousin, Marla, and I think he's riddled with cancer but we won't know anything until he gets test, he's lost like 32 lb in 2 months, and none of us think he should be living by himself, but we've thought that for a while. Unfortunately his dogs really aren't trained, and they are not housebroken, no they are not young, so Marla and I each bought a kennel to put them in at night and when we aren't home and I have a belly band on Bubba to keep him from lifting his leg on my furniture.
> My Uncle is 84yrs, his older sister is my aunt (cousin's mom) who passed last year from cancer shortly after diagnosis that it was all through her body. It's safe to say that cancer runs in my dads side of the family, I sure pray that I have my mom's genes.


Sorry to hear about your uncle. I pray you have your mom's genes too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle. I pray you have your mom's genes too.


Thank you, it is a bit alarming when cancer has been the death of two of my dads older siblings, though he and his younger sister didn't have it, we'll my aunt Patty's still alive and doing well in Florida. But heart disease runs in that side of the family too, main reason I'm so into yoga and getting healthier.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmmm! But will have to skip the Baileys.


It would taste just as good without the Baileys, definitely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


I do not envy you having to deal with that, I agree, your other workers are not worth losing over one person causing issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Is there a phone number on the letterhead that you could call and ask some questions to find out what it's about?


Not really, I am supposed to wait for the next letter giving the appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my. Some one could really get hurt. Hope this gets filled in soon.


I have tried to point this out- especially with all the young children around- no-one is prepared to listen it seems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Too bad the letter isn't more clear. Will you call the GP? Do you think it is to do with your hands?


I have no idea, Daralene. It says Orthopaedics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes! It is one of my absolute favorite poems. I first heard it recited when in my 20s and fell in love with it then. I vowed I would wear purple when I was old right then and there!


angelam said:


> PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!
> 
> When I Am Old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well that is good that they have you an appointment within 3 months, so hopefully you'll not have the same debacle you had trying to get your hip fixed.


Hope not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, they certainly have dug up your garden haven't they.


That is for real.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can call and get it figured out.


It is probably a bit late today to call. Monday?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! No wonder you were worried about letting Ringo out at night!


Each hole is around two foot to three foot deep, wide, and as you could see most are full of water! no way Jose does my boy go out but leashed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it is a bit alarming when cancer has been the death of two of my dads older siblings, though he and his younger sister didn't have it, we'll my aunt Patty's still alive and doing well in Florida. But heart disease runs in that side of the family too, main reason I'm so into yoga and getting healthier.


Oh boy- that is not good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. KayeJo will keep your uncle in my prayers. Julie hope you get some answers about the letter. Tami keeping you also in my prayers. Headed to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy- that is not good.


No, but great inspiration to try to get into and stay in better health.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. KayeJo will keep your uncle in my prayers. Julie hope you get some answers about the letter. Tami keeping you also in my prayers. Headed to bed. TTYL


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got a heaping roaster full of corn in the oven, I'm glad that job is done & cleaned a big bowl of beans & a hill of potatoes. Now I just need to find the energy to clean out the fridge to find room for everything.
> I was looking at the sunflowers in the garden when I was down there, I can't believe how tall they are, my neighbor came along & stood beside one, stuck his arm in the air & it was still feet above, I think about 12-14 feet tall????
> It's another beautiful hot day here but hazy with smoke again, I wonder how long that's going to last.


I love seeing giant sunflowers , used to always grow them with the boys , hope you find room in the freezer for everything. 
Wonder where all the smoke is coming from , down south on the essex coast they had a chemical cloud come in off the sea and over a 100 people had to be treated at hospital , they are still trying to find where it came from , not France like they first thought


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


A sweet potatoe sounds nice , hope you enjoyed it , 
Lucky girls to have items belonging to grandmother


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love seeing giant sunflowers , used to always grow them with the boys , hope you find room in the freezer for everything.
> Wonder where all the smoke is coming from , down south on the essex coast they had a chemical cloud come in off the sea and over a 100 people had to be treated at hospital , they are still trying to find where it came from , not France like they first thought


That's crazy, and very scary, I'm glad that they were able to treat everyone, I hope they find where it came from.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


They look interesting especially the bags , ive saw some yarn bags on line that I'm really interested in , think I will have to wait and see if I get one from Santa


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Hope you get it all sorted Joy , last thing you need is your dedicated staff leaving


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok then I'll make some more just for you, posted the recipe in case you can't wait to jump on a plane. ✈


Thank you,I copied it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is, just tried some and oh yeah! It's delish! Thinking ahead to Christmas for our workshop final day lunch party, and might do it in a big bowl like a trifle, as would be hard transporting it up there in the cooler bin, if it was in individual glass dishes. Accompany with a fresh summer fruit salad mmmmm!


Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Good grief, I hope you get the new " volunteers" straitened out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it is a bit alarming when cancer has been the death of two of my dads older siblings, though he and his younger sister didn't have it, we'll my aunt Patty's still alive and doing well in Florida. But heart disease runs in that side of the family too, main reason I'm so into yoga and getting healthier.


I hope your uncle will be OK.
I know what you mean about avoiding nasty genes but I'm not sure I want any from my parents, mom's family has lots of cancer & dads has heart disease so neither are good


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was born in Alaska, lived in it for 33 years and I *always* hated the cold. :sm12:


 :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love seeing giant sunflowers , used to always grow them with the boys , hope you find room in the freezer for everything.
> Wonder where all the smoke is coming from , down south on the essex coast they had a chemical cloud come in off the sea and over a 100 people had to be treated at hospital , they are still trying to find where it came from , not France like they first thought


That's very strange & scary, I hope they find the source of the chemical


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Old ladies are allowed to do what they like with their hair - even colour it purple!


I'm thinking of adding a little denim blue to go with my jeans and shake u the grands! (I think, in my case, it has been miscommunication. The stylists just refuse to believe I really mean what I say! I did have one gal that did a great job right before I was going in for a surgery and probably going to lose hair. I didn't, but loved the cut. I tried to find her a week or so ago but the shop has closed since the mall is up for sale and I have no idea how to find her. Boo Hoo)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I resisted getting an iPhone as I objected to being made to have one. But finally gave in so I could synch with my computer and iPad. Haven't regretted it.


I have an HP laptop, Samsung Galaxy phone and an I-pad. I would get an I-phone but like a bit smaller size. Guess I'm going to have to change my ways. (Also have an ASUS and a Dell, but don't need those to synch.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> All our libraries have Wi-Fi. Just need a library card- and as all the Public Libraries use one card can use any Public Library. But often places like shopping centres and such like also have it. My lap top works long enough for me to be able to use it out without a charger.
> A retractable charger for the car sounds great as they do hang round and get in the way.
> 
> A few days ago for some reason best to himself David put up a table in the hallway. Well I'm sitting at it now- Wi-Fi working though slow. Not helped that 2 of us are using it but something isn't right with it. I think it is the wiring from the street into the house which makes it our issue, David thinks it will all be solved when the NBN arrives which will be soon. Hope He is right. (NBN is a new internet system being brought out across the whole country. Meant to give great fast internet but most people don't seem impressed when they get it. Seems it started out with better plans than we now have. Change of governments usually result in most other things changing as well including this.)


We don't have government system, but the system that I would really like is not available in our neighborhood. Supposedly, that company is going to expand area, but I need it NOW.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> You need to change the batteries about once a week! Honestly can't believe how good they are. It's 10pm and I'm usually asleep by now but feel so "up"
> I can't settle down.


They do wear out quickly but they are on all the time so a small price to pay.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday today, but a posthumous one- Fan's dear friend Joan (Mrsvette) who was with us all too short a time would have been 65 today. Makes me think of all those I have in my Buddy List, and we seldom hear from.
> Life is but fleeting.


I saw you mention this earlier and I was shocked. I used to talk to her as well and remember when they had flood damage, etc. I was MIA when she was lost too young and so don't have the details as to what happened, but she was a great gal. Hope she is having a big piece of angel food cake to celebrate.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorites. The cranberry/jalapeno relish over cream cheese is a must over the holidays.


YES!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bZvmHs3Q-H8


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23retty much what I looked like but in heels!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sam, have you tried ginger for the nausea? Powdered in tea or hot water with some honey. You could add a squeeze of lemon too.


I did that, crystallized, pill form, tea. I like ginger and also sipped ginger ale or ginger beer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


And congratulations from me too.... :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Yes it would be your fault....lol. I think that is a worldwide thing with men. (sorry Sam)


Just today he was looking for some of HIS paperwork. Of course he had SHOWN it to me as it related to my mom's investments. SHOWING it to me does not make it my problem. He kept giving all these deep sighs so I went upstairs and did little sewing. He must have found it because not another word!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thought I was doing better today. But after walk got crampy so bad had to read fb in bathroom. Dagnapit. Trying to stay hydrated. Making roasting veggies for sweet potato soup for lunch. One of my fav soups. Al went to Walmart and will get frozen gluten free lasagna for din-din.


Oh dear, hope you are feeling much better very soon. :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a few (OK, a lot) of oddball combos in 9 patches, too, at one point. I put some solid color sashing around and off they went. My lone blocks are still in a box...!


That's my plan as well but have to do a little fiddling because I have a few other blocks of different sizes. I did get all the tiny 1 -2" blue strings made into a 14" block today. I may use it as center and then solid sash and add a round of nine patch and just see what happens from there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
> It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.
> 
> For Diana.
> ...


What a lovely poem Fan. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!
> 
> When I Am Old.
> 
> ...


Love it... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


mmm, maybe for one of the upcoming tests? Or to see some type of specialist? Perhaps if there is a contact number on the letter you have you could call and see what it is exactly for.... I would hope that the MRI will be before then... but what would I know...LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The last thing NO needs anytime soon is another hurricane after Katrina.
> I saw that it had been down graded to a tropical storm.


For Sure... and Katrina was handled SO BADLY. The difference with Harvey is night and day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> That's fabulous, I have no doubt he'll hit the 10 mil that hes now aiming for. H.Connick Jr. did do a lot to help N.O. that was just awful. That is the hard part, keeping it in the minds of the public after the news drops it.


Watts has reached 13 mil now and even Jerry Jones gave a mil to the Red Cross today. Dez Bryant took the call, as he was working the phone banks with all the Cowboys since the game was cancelled tonight. (Jones is not on my favorites list.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????as long as you don't shave one side & leave the other long, that's the craziest hair style I've ever seen& seems to be popular right now????????


I agree.... and mine isn't thick enough to go around with half of it missing!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'd need coffee in there.


LOL. Most would. I used to love "week-end" (flavored) coffees or just plain old black. After lung surgery, I was drinking it and fine. Once chemo started, the smell made me so nauseous...... Thought it would go away eventually but no such luck. DH has to make it in garage and drink it on patio. I can almost handle it if in a covered thermos cup. It's not the taste, still love it, but the smell... No way!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree about the manuals, one year for Mother's Day & my birthday, DH & my sons bought me a new iPad & a card to go to a class but the card is still sitting there. I'd have to go to Edmonton & book an appointment, probably stay overnight, it just hasn't happened. Not sure if after 3 years they will still honour the card


My family all pitched and got mine for Christmas one year. I know you can find answers on-line but I don't even know what I want to search for so a manual is so much easier. (I think the stores give free classes or would honor your card. I signed up for one that got cancelled and never got back on the list. I don't have to stay overnight,,,, but still too inconvenient.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very strange & scary, I hope they find the source of the chemical


They thought it was from a chemical plant in France which has happened before , but when they checked the wind patterns it wasn't coming from that direction


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that Sandra Bullock gave $1 million. I can't imagine how much it's going to cost people to try to get back to normal.


A Gazillion..... and the time. Unfortunately, some will never get back home. Their jobs are gone and that have to get back to living and providing for their families so some will stay where they evacuated. I'm sure Habitat for Humanity and many churches will help with rebuilding, but there is just so much. I think I heard 10 - 12- 15 years to completely recover.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I was surprised my insurance now covers 12 acupuncture treatments per year. Hope yours does.
> Sonja, thank you.


Great! I'll be calling and asking. There is a grandmother and granddaughter with a place just a mile or so away and a really good practitioner just a couple miles the other direction.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


Good luck with all the Dr appointments and I hope that the multivitamin helps you feel bit better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely addressed to me, referring to the GP in the third person.


Maybe phone the GP's office and ask for clarification?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The baked sweet potato sounds yum.
> I hope for your sake it's not a harsh winter.
> Lucky Heidi and Heather by the sounds of it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Ooh, looks delicious. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the pattern I've been using. She also has one without ear flaps
> 
> http://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> I think the massage helped, my hip isn't aching like it did & I slept like the dead last night. My insurance covers acupuncture & I tried that on my shoulder but didn't really find it helped


Thanks, I've saved it. Double, that should be toasty. Do you use a walking foot? I have one but don't like to use it. I'm sure practice would help!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle. I pray you have your mom's genes too.


RE Poldera.... ditto


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> First day of Spring down here!
> The view from my back landing, this morning.
> And guess what? It is now raining!
> I really do wonder if the Inspector will come?!


It resembles a war zone :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am fine on it as long as I only take 1 a day. If I take 2 I am too groggy to suit me to function very well.
> I want off of it to see if there will be any improvement with the nerves in my legs. And just don't want to take it if I can get off of it.


Oh boy! I am taking 6 Gabapentin a day :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


That does look yummy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Each hole is around two foot to three foot deep, wide, and as you could see most are full of water! no way Jose does my boy go out but leashed.


 :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love seeing giant sunflowers , used to always grow them with the boys , hope you find room in the freezer for everything.
> Wonder where all the smoke is coming from , down south on the essex coast they had a chemical cloud come in off the sea and over a 100 people had to be treated at hospital , they are still trying to find where it came from , not France like they first thought


Good heavens, that's not good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just today he was looking for some of HIS paperwork. Of course he had SHOWN it to me as it related to my mom's investments. SHOWING it to me does not make it my problem. He kept giving all these deep sighs so I went upstairs and did little sewing. He must have found it because not another word!!!!


Oh my.....lol :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


Good haul! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are going to play the "diplomat" today. Not an enviable task. Hope it can all be settled without too many ruffled feathers. Good luck!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it is a bit alarming when cancer has been the death of two of my dads older siblings, though he and his younger sister didn't have it, we'll my aunt Patty's still alive and doing well in Florida. But heart disease runs in that side of the family too, main reason I'm so into yoga and getting healthier.


It is alarming, but genes are not the whole picture. You only have half your father's genes and you're doing all you can to keep healthy. We none of us know when our time will be up so enjoy every day, that's my motto.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


That looks like a wonderful haul :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle. I pray you have your mom's genes too.


I was sorry to hear that too. Prayers on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. KayeJo will keep your uncle in my prayers. Julie hope you get some answers about the letter. Tami keeping you also in my prayers. Headed to bed. TTYL


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but great inspiration to try to get into and stay in better health.


Indeed, :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I saw you mention this earlier and I was shocked. I used to talk to her as well and remember when they had flood damage, etc. I was MIA when she was lost too young and so don't have the details as to what happened, but she was a great gal. Hope she is having a big piece of angel food cake to celebrate.


The dreaded C word- it all happened very fast. She had a wonderful spirit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayJo, so sorry to read about your uncle. Prayers for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm, maybe for one of the upcoming tests? Or to see some type of specialist? Perhaps if there is a contact number on the letter you have you could call and see what it is exactly for.... I would hope that the MRI will be before then... but what would I know...LOL.


I will have to read the letter again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Maybe phone the GP's office and ask for clarification?


I have thought of getting one of the nurses to check whet is on the computer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you, am feeling some better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


Prayers for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It resembles a war zone :sm25:


A very apt description!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


So sorry to hear this Marilyn, it's hard but I think you're making the right decision. Glad that the family are all helping you. Hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


You are doing the best thing for both of you even if it does seem hard. I'm glad your family are on board with this too and I hope you are able to stay in your home. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. A gorgeous day right now and I went grocery shopping. Always enjoy the colors of the veggie department and it is really large in our store. Love the farmer's markets but haven't made it to one and the season will be over in a bit, so I must make a point of going there too. Will be seeing my BFF tomorrow. We were going to go to Lilydale, NY for the weekend to see The Amazing Kreskin but it was cancelled, so we will meet in her neck of the woods, near Syracuse,NY and have dinner at a restaurant she has always wanted to go to.
> 
> I'm taking a rest from the news too except for the hurricane. We are raising money in our area and trucks are going there with needed supplies. I'm sure this is happening all over the U.S. since this rain is worse than Hurricane Katrina. They are also asking people to foster animals as a lot of homeless dogs in our shelters are apparently shipped in from Texas. I was surprised to learn this.
> 
> ...


Hope the spray works. That is a charming pumpkin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, & I bet you thought that was fiction when you read it????


No- I knew they were true but assumed it was just then-like a horse drawn sleigh. Sure not something we would ever need to think about here.
Thats also how I found out the effort involved in collecting maple syrup. And through KP have learnt that it is still much the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're really living freely lately????????maybe if you explained that the only game you missed you were in hospital, they would give you the tickets anyway?


If it was at Club level maybe but it is the state level that made the offer so didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- I knew they were true but assumed it was just then-like a horse drawn sleigh. Sure not something we would ever need to think about here.
> Thats also how I found out the effort involved in collecting maple syrup. And through KP have learnt that it is still much the same.


So one gathers. NanaCaren once sent me some of her own rendering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and Grandma is counting down the days?


Yes- but then I look at what I want to knit before then! and then I think I could with more time. Not just for the baby of course-in fact not doing a lot until I know it's gender. Ready to get away again but can't so so just yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her. 
Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, I think it's a pity also. Such sweet horses and I so enjoyed having them let me pet them and laughing at them as they tried to nuzzle carrots from my waist pack. But I haven't been walking much so we'll just get the chance to be friends again.


Bet they will remember you soon. Carrots are great bait!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness! I totally missed that Dawn was expecting another grandbaby! Congratualtions! Love the name too.


Me too! She must be over the moon. Such a tiny, precious little love.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Note to self.... page 76. I'm getting behind but eyes are closing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Send my congratulations to them all as I'm assuming she doesn't get on here now. She had two DGDs (I think it was) born around the time Elizabeth was born with one with a very similar due date. I assume one of these is now a big sibling


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> A beautiful poem Fan.
> 
> We have had a lot of programmes on TV about Diana lately and yesterday William and Harry went out to meet people and look at the flowers being laid at Kensington Palace again, though not in such large numbers as 20 years ago.


It was amazing 20 years ago- one of those things I will never forget (well while I have a memory at least) experiencing it in London made it so much more real.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. Glad you had a good day. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


And B6 is involved in the nervous system- so wonder if it will help you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I make my own bread. I made sourdough for a long while but stopped because I didn't like the taste. Everyone else did but me. A friend wants me to bake some. I hadn't a starter so I have started one again. This one uses organic white flour, organic apple and water. We have our own apple trees and garden organically. The recipe says leave for three days. Here is mine after 36 hrs :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


That looks wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Beautiful pictures Margaret .looks like a lovely place to visit 
Son when to Whitby with friends played mini golf and weather was ok, when they came out from having something to eat there had been a small shower but on there way home they had everything from thunder, lightening, hailstone to heavy rain . We went inland towards Durham and had a beautiful warm sunny day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


It's going to be a very stressful time for all of you- but hard as it is it has been clear that this time wasn't far away. One day his falls would result in serious injury to himself or possibly you if you were near by. And not able to transfer means you are left doing so- and didn't you say he is much bigger than you? Transferring is risky even without a big difference in size. 
Hopefully you can find a suitable place close by and that has vacancies quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Margaret .looks like a lovely place to visit
> Son when to Whitby with friends played mini golf and weather was ok, when they came out from having something to eat there had been a small shower but on there way home they had everything from thunder, lightening, hailstone to heavy rain . We went inland towards Durham and had a beautiful warm sunny day


Durham was the first place in England I visited in 1978 (no real previous memories as left when I was only 4). Went to stay with my (much older) cousin in Middlesbrough and the first place she took me was Durham including of course the cathedral.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Love the pictures Margaret, a lovely day out for you. The horse drawn train looks interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????as long as you don't shave one side & leave the other long, that's the craziest hair style I've ever seen& seems to be popular right now????????


I've seen that here too and have wondered what purpose it serves. It sure doesn't look good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was amazing 20 years ago- one of those things I will never forget (well while I have a memory at least) experiencing it in London made it so much more real.


I remember seeing all the pictures on TV and in the newspapers and thinking "should I go up to London to see for myself". Didn't go and now regret it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that Sandra Bullock gave $1 million. I can't imagine how much it's going to cost people to try to get back to normal.


It's wonderful that these entertainers are stepping up but it probably will fall well short of what's needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was born in Alaska, lived in it for 33 years and I *always* hated the cold. :sm12:


When I went out this morning, it was into the 50's. After having had such hot weather, this is a shocker.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Elise Dawn born 7:29 am 5lbs 13oz 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby doing great
> 
> Pup lover sent me this so I'm sending it on. She sent a photo and baby is beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes all around.


Congratulations to mom and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> It would taste just as good without the Baileys, definitely!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is probably a bit late today to call. Monday?


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> As it's the last day of August for many of you I thought I'd post my poem I wrote when the world was shocked by the death of Princess Diana.
> It's kind of sentimental, but it was how I was feeling at that very sad time.
> 
> For Diana.
> ...


Very beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> When I went out this morning, it was into the 50's. After having had such hot weather, this is a shocker.


good grief! :sm06:

And our first morning of Spring (today) it was 1c at 7.30am but it did get to 17c later on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!
> 
> When I Am Old.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with all the Dr appointments and I hope that the multivitamin helps you feel bit better.


Thank you. These 3 are routine appointments. I will pick up the vitamins today


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


One of life's very difficult decisions, but I believe you're doing the right thing.

:sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


I am so sorry to hear this. I know it has been a hard decision to make. Better this than one of you getting hurt, though. I pray for you both daily, and hope you can stay in your home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh boy! I am taking 6 Gabapentin a day :sm25:


I have a friend who was/is on 5. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Beautiful photos. Have fun with your friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:



> I make my own bread. I made sourdough for a long while but stopped because I didn't like the taste. Everyone else did but me. A friend wants me to bake some. I hadn't a starter so I have started one again. This one uses organic white flour, organic apple and water. We have our own apple trees and garden organically. The recipe says leave for three days. Here is mine after 36 hrs :sm24:


I can almost smell it; it is pungent. I'm the only one in my house who likes it so I don't make it anymore either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And B6 is involved in the nervous system- so wonder if it will help you?


Hope so!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Raylin, my heart goes out to you. Such a difficult decision. Hugs for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I make my own bread. I made sourdough for a long while but stopped because I didn't like the taste. Everyone else did but me. A friend wants me to bake some. I hadn't a starter so I have started one again. This one uses organic white flour, organic apple and water. We have our own apple trees and garden organically. The recipe says leave for three days. Here is mine after 36 hrs :sm24:


Love sour dough bread but don't like messing with the starter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember seeing all the pictures on TV and in the newspapers and thinking "should I go up to London to see for myself". Didn't go and now regret it.


One of the girls history teachers said they should go along and see what was happening as it was a moment of history so it made me realise that this was true so I made a point of it. And haven't regretted it at all. Watched the cortage (before the princes joined in) and then went to Hyde Park to watch the service on the screen. It was a once in a life-time experience. But just being there over that week or so was incredible in itself. Seeing all the flowers outside Harrods and Buckingham Place especially.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Love sour dough bread but don't like messing with the starter.


I think that is why my friend asked me to make it. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think that is why my friend asked me to make it. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time for me to get moving. I would rather go back to bed. I was cold all night and even got up around 3 and put wool socks on. Still not exactly warm but at least I finally slept. Talk to you later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami: hope vitamins help and Dr. visits go well.
Margaret: What a beautiful day out.
KayeJo: Saying prayers.
Joy: hope kitchen is back under control.

Heard from brother and family in Houston area. They were still without power, but water had receded enough to get out for food, water, beer/wine, and gas for the generator. A dear friend's family did have to be evacuated and they're headed back to the house and I'm very worried of what they're going to find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> good grief! :sm06:
> 
> And our first morning of Spring (today) it was 1c at 7.30am but it did get to 17c later on.


It was still 18 here at 9.20pm! Reached 22 as I said a lovely day. Similar tomorrow but do have rain coming and then it has decided after a couple of spring days to bring back winter with temperatures between 13 and 15 for the rest of the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was still 18 here at 9.20pm! Reached 22 as I said a lovely day. Similar tomorrow but do have rain coming and then it has decided after a couple of spring days to bring back winter with temperatures between 13 and 15 for the rest of the week.


Gee wizz....22c, lovely. Yep Monday and Tuesday forecast as 12c and hail here, I hope that will be the last cold blast for the year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today
> 
> https://scontent-syd2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21151429_10155800119339924_8355687190913461604_n.jpg?oh=58db21d349c6243cd2e795a89582a62e&oe=5A12AC0C
> 
> Well this takes me to the Facebook page but I'm trying to see if I can post the photo itself. And if so I will post another.


It took me straight to the photo.... didnt look like fb. Gorgeous photo. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was a pleasure for you to have Heather with you. Did you happen to take any photos of the quilts. The quilting done years ago was fantastic. I often wonder how they managed those tiny stitches that were so even. My fingers feel so awkward when I'm quilting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Mmm - looks so good and I'll bet it tastes even better :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope it does. Thank you. I was told by a gardener it wouldn't kill the plant but thought I'd give this a try since the leaves are dying.
> Thank you.


I think I heard that when people are trying for those huge pumpkins that they inject the pumpkin with milk.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today
> 
> https://scontent-syd2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21151429_10155800119339924_8355687190913461604_n.jpg?oh=58db21d349c6243cd2e795a89582a62e&oe=5A12AC0C
> 
> Well this takes me to the Facebook page but I'm trying to see if I can post the photo itself. And if so I will post another.


 That is a lovely photo
:sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It took me straight to the photo.... didnt look like fb. Gorgeous photo. :sm24:


I've edited it and got the photo there now rather than the link as well as one of Becky and I.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today.


Both are beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Each hole is around two foot to three foot deep, wide, and as you could see most are full of water! no way Jose does my boy go out but leashed.


I'm surprised that it isn't fenced off so no one can fall in. That's very dangerous. They would be heavily fined here for not taking precautions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


Railyn, I am so sorry to hear this. You have to do what's best for him and for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Sounds like such a fun day. Too bad you weren't able to take the horse-drawn train. Lovely scenery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Durham was the first place in England I visited in 1978 (no real previous memories as left when I was only 4). Went to stay with my (much older) cousin in Middlesbrough and the first place she took me was Durham including of course the cathedral.


That is where we ended up and along the river


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well I was caught up, lol.
> I'm just waiting for the new MOCK(mystery sock knit along) pattern to post at midnight eastern time.
> I got a call from my cousin's wife earlier to please go to my uncles (cousin and wife are in Alaska for a week), as I was heading out the door my uncle called, so Marla and I went and picked him and his dogs up and took him to the ER, Marla has his female pomeranian, I have his male mixed breed dog, and they are keeping him for about 3 days it sounds like. My cousin, Marla, and I think he's riddled with cancer but we won't know anything until he gets test, he's lost like 32 lb in 2 months, and none of us think he should be living by himself, but we've thought that for a while. Unfortunately his dogs really aren't trained, and they are not housebroken, no they are not young, so Marla and I each bought a kennel to put them in at night and when we aren't home and I have a belly band on Bubba to keep him from lifting his leg on my furniture.
> My Uncle is 84yrs, his older sister is my aunt (cousin's mom) who passed last year from cancer shortly after diagnosis that it was all through her body. It's safe to say that cancer runs in my dads side of the family, I sure pray that I have my mom's genes.


So sorry to hear about your uncle. How nice you and Marla are helping with the dogs when they aren't trained.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Good to know the bins are made in ohio. I have two large ones and now these smaller ones. I like them as they are sturdier than some yarn storage products I've tried.

Hope you were able to straighten those two out. Not helpful to alienate better helpers.

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so sad that your DH has gone downhill so quickly. I know it has been so difficult making these decisions. Big Hugs dear and at least you can now know someone will be there to take care of him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I've saved it. Double, that should be toasty. Do you use a walking foot? I have one but don't like to use it. I'm sure practice would help!


My new machine came with a walking foot but I haven't used it yet. I'm going to try it when I get some quilts sandwiched to quilt but waiting for help with the table in the basement. Ive moved it twice by myself, once got my hand caught in it & had a heck of a time getting free &'the next time the whole the bag overbalanced & fell in a heap???? DH won't help???? He wants me to get rid of the table, doesn't realize having that big flat surface makes getting quilts pinned is so much easier & thinks it just takes up too much space.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


I know this is a hard decision for you but you must also think of your health.
Having all those visits from the fire department recorded should make the admissions people realize how much you need a bed quickly. I hope you can make the finances work so you can stay in your home & a place for Ray can be found that's close by


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


Such sad news! Hope things go a bit smoother after the holiday weekend. Prayers being sent your way with the hope of finding a suitable place soon.

Hugs,
Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry you need to make this decision. I'm very glad family is behind you and helping you. Prayers for you and Ray. Hugs. We are hear for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami: hope vitamins help and Dr. visits go well.
> Margaret: What a beautiful day out.
> KayeJo: Saying prayers.
> Joy: hope kitchen is back under control.
> ...


Did you brother not have any floooding of his house?
Hope your poor friend doesn't have too much mess


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, loved pics. What a wonderful day.
Jynx, Maya and I drove out to horses at 6:30. Also wanted to check sunset. Only colt came semi-near. Sun set behind dark rain clouds. But I'm trying to get out there twice a day so they will befriend us and it's good for me to have to be up and out twice a day. Noticed Colleen's 3 dogs haven't been around. Wonder if she is on vacay. I don't really know her except to wave.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the pic of you with your friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better today.
Margaret, great pictures, a very pretty place
Kathy, nice haul from Mary Maxim, I would love to visit there or the factory in Listowel, Ontario but it's probably a good thing I'm far away. I need to downsize not buy???? You would all be proud of me, one of those new multicoloured skeins jumped in my cart at Walmart the other day but I told it to get right back on the shelf????????
I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but they are gone????
I better get moving, have to package my corn for the freezer, it had to cool overnight & im off to a funeral at 11:00. My kids old babysitter, it's really a blessing, she's had Alzheimer's & hasn't known anyone for 10 years, such a terrible way to exist. They are having a service for both her & her husband, he died about 3 yrs ago & the family thought she was going to go right away but it didn't happen. There's a very large family & I know most of them.
This weekend our town is having it's Canada 150 celebration so we will attend some of that too. There's 5 meals included with the tickets so for sure will have supper tonight & tomorrow & I have to work at the breakfast on Sunday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Coming off the Gabapentin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised that it isn't fenced off so no one can fall in. That's very dangerous. They would be heavily fined here for not taking precautions.


What are the holes for?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who knew that two pound dumbbell could be so heavy. i am sitting here doing my exercises for upper body - 20 reps each side. hopefully they will help me get around easier. i am waiting for heidi to look in the kitchen closet to see if she still has her ankle weights. 2 pounds to start with. i don't like to do them - and i admit being a bit lax since getting home. 

heather is to come visit - almost noon and she is not here yet. maybe she and her mother are having a good conversation. 

turned on the heat this morning to take the chill out of the house. it was cold. i turned it down to 73° and it hasn't run for a while which is fine - it's comfortable.

can you believe it's september already? time flies when you are having fun. are we having fun now? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went down to Victor Harbor with a new friend today. She is over from interstate so been spending a bit of time with her.
> Had a lovely day- very large lunch and then a walk across to Granite Island and round the island. A small island connected to the mainland with a causeway. So either walk across or get the horse drawn train. Just missed the train each way- but the walk did us good anyway. Lovely day- perfect temperature. So a few photos coming up.
> The sky was actually mainly blue but with some stunning white clouds (though they look even better in the photo than they actually did).


Very picturesque! Stunning clouds. The horse looks a bit overloaded!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I make my own bread. I made sourdough for a long while but stopped because I didn't like the taste. Everyone else did but me. A friend wants me to bake some. I hadn't a starter so I have started one again. This one uses organic white flour, organic apple and water. We have our own apple trees and garden organically. The recipe says leave for three days. Here is mine after 36 hrs :sm24:


Looks very active! in three days it could be at the top!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What are the holes for?


I'm assuming it has to do with the foundation but I'm sure Julie can tell us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Margaret .looks like a lovely place to visit
> Son when to Whitby with friends played mini golf and weather was ok, when they came out from having something to eat there had been a small shower but on there way home they had everything from thunder, lightening, hailstone to heavy rain . We went inland towards Durham and had a beautiful warm sunny day


Micro-climates!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> who knew that two pound dumbbell could be so heavy. i am sitting here doing my exercises for upper body - 20 reps each side. hopefully they will help me get around easier. i am waiting for heidi to look in the kitchen closet to see if she still has her ankle weights. 2 pounds to start with. i don't like to do them - and i admit being a bit lax since getting home.
> 
> heather is to come visit - almost noon and she is not here yet. maybe she and her mother are having a good conversation.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the dumb bells. I can only use 1 lbs. because of my shoulder problems and even those are sometimes too heavy. I can't believe how quickly the temperature dropped....so not fair. It's still supposed to be summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today.


Looks like a great outing - mobile phones are great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised that it isn't fenced off so no one can fall in. That's very dangerous. They would be heavily fined here for not taking precautions.


I am a bit stunned that they are being so lax.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pepper jelly served on top of cream cheese is another oldie but goodie.


i always do this for christmas snacks, love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you brother not have any floooding of his house?
> Hope your poor friend doesn't have too much mess


So far, water got up to the driveway, but with generator and pump, they kept any seepage from coming into the house. There's still quite a but of water all around them - they'll be helping neighbors, but for sure are very thankful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Woo Hoo! Coming off the Gabapentin!


Great news.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> Think hard. A pony tail is mighty comfortable when it is hot out. On the other hand, if I could get anyone with enough nerve to cut it REALLY short and uneven, I'd be happy but it is apparently unheard of for an old lady to have such a rad hair style.
> :sm19: :sm19:


do it, if you want a rad hair do, go for it, we can do whatever no matter the age. i have been wearing my page boy bob in curls since we have had the humidity, messy, but i like it for a change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What are the holes for?


They will be filled with the concrete and support the wooden piles that the flooring beams will be laid on, then the actual floor planks will be laid on top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> who knew that two pound dumbbell could be so heavy. i am sitting here doing my exercises for upper body - 20 reps each side. hopefully they will help me get around easier. i am waiting for heidi to look in the kitchen closet to see if she still has her ankle weights. 2 pounds to start with. i don't like to do them - and i admit being a bit lax since getting home.
> 
> heather is to come visit - almost noon and she is not here yet. maybe she and her mother are having a good conversation.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam, hope you can get warm. 
Don't over do the dumb bells!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today.


Hello Margaret lovely to see you , more lovely pictures and I just have to say I like your cardigan


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, loved pics. What a wonderful day.
> Jynx, Maya and I drove out to horses at 6:30. Also wanted to check sunset. Only colt came semi-near. Sun set behind dark rain clouds. But I'm trying to get out there twice a day so they will befriend us and it's good for me to have to be up and out twice a day. Noticed Colleen's 3 dogs haven't been around. Wonder if she is on vacay. I don't really know her except to wave.


I am pleased you are able to go out and trying with the horses.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Woo Hoo! Coming off the Gabapentin!


The is good news :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the puppies are doing quite well - both of them were out in the yard running after each other - jumping on each other trying to bite the other. joy just flows from them.
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good to hear from you Sam, , nice that Heather is there visiting , how are the puppies doing ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing quite well - both of them were out in the yard running after each other - jumping on each other trying to bite the other. joy just flows from them.
> --- sam


Pups playing together are such fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks very active! in three days it could be at the top!


I have thrown half out and fed it again. It is bubbling away. I guess the Apple had lots of micro organisms on it. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have thrown half out and fed it again. It is bubbling away. I guess the Apple had lots of micro organisms on it. :sm24:


That sounds wise- yeasts are great, but wild ones of course are unpredictable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing quite well - both of them were out in the yard running after each other - jumping on each other trying to bite the other. joy just flows from them.
> --- sam


That's great news , I'm glad they kept them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> PS. Gwen do you know the poem When I am Old I shall Wear Purple by Jenny Joseph. I love it!
> 
> When I Am Old.
> 
> ...


 I have another version embroidered upstairs and will try to post a picture later. This is what the Red Hat groups were founded on...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a letter that has me really confused, I have a referral from the GP, apparently- graded as a priority 2, and they will see me within 3 months. Not at all sure what this means or indeed refers to.


Can a call to his nurse give you some info? 3 months is a long time to wait when you don't know what for!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty picture. Jammies are comfortable. Too bad I have to go out again, or I would join you. I am stuffed. Had breakfast with DD, DGD, and sister from another mother thus morning, then went to knitting group where someone suggested chicken paprikash, which I haven't had in ages, so 2 of us got that for lunch, came home long enough to unload the car and leave again for therapy, and when that was over I decided I was not cooking, so picked up Chinese for supper. So I'm stuffed and tired. 3 Dr. appointments tomorrow morning. Neurologists office called and said results are in and he wants me to start taking a multivitamin as some were low, especially my b 6. Ready for a nap at 6pm but not taking one!


I know you re not a fan of pills, but a multivitamin is pretty much a must at our age. My B's run low too and I used to take extra but my GP doesn't want me taking much of anything. I'm going to discuss with her next visit, as DD doesn't absorb those or iron and has to have shots. I may have a lesser problem, but want to have more energy.

Anxious to hear what all the Drs. have concluded to get you up and running again. Do you feel the therapy is helping?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better today.
> Margaret, great pictures, a very pretty place
> Kathy, nice haul from Mary Maxim, I would love to visit there or the factory in Listowel, Ontario but it's probably a good thing I'm far away. I need to downsize not buy???? You would all be proud of me, one of those new multicoloured skeins jumped in my cart at Walmart the other day but I told it to get right back on the shelf????????
> I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but they are gone????
> ...


So proud of you.

Such a sad thing for the babysitter to have not known anyone for 10 years. It truly is a blessing for her to pass. I know I wouldn't want to live like that. Hope the family will be okay and feel it is a blessing too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, so glad your brother and family are safe but I know the devastation will be awful. Hope they get funds from the government and I know people all over the country are collecting money to help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, glad you got warm. Good job doing the exercises!

Friday again, my goodness the time goes fast. See you tomorrow as I'm on my way to Skaneateles again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is no need to read the pattern backwards in Portuguese knitting. Also called pin tensioned. Tension the yarn with the right hand. Yarn is placed on pin on left shoulder. To purl insert need as usual and flick yarn over needle with left thumb. Finish stitch as usual. To knit, insert needle as usual but twist it up and back across the front of the left needle, flick yarn over needle and twist needle down and out to finish the stitch. You still work in the same direction, and when working in the round, you still work with the needles close to you, not on the inside of the piece.


Thanks, I'll give it a try on a small project. Does the yarn have to go around neck or can it be all left in front of body?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've really enjoyed having heather here. we have had some good conversations.
> 
> both the girls went to their mother's today. she had a large cedar chest in heidi's room which is the smaller bedroom and smaller cedar chest in heather's room which is larger. she wanted to take the quilts out to look at them and move the chests so the large one is in heather's room. the chests belonged to her mother and are packed with quilts. i would say that evaline hand quilt them all. she had a full sized quilting frame - set it up in the living room and quilted through winter. she did a great job - her stitches so small.
> 
> ...


Love a good sweet potato and very filling and good for you. Those quilts sound like real treasures. I've seen the frames suspended from the ceiling and lowered to work on so they were out of the way during the day. I just use a big hoop since I can only quilt in one direction. I know those temps are cool, but it would feel like heaven to me right now I really NEED some Fall weather and color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> who knew that two pound dumbbell could be so heavy. i am sitting here doing my exercises for upper body - 20 reps each side. hopefully they will help me get around easier. i am waiting for heidi to look in the kitchen closet to see if she still has her ankle weights. 2 pounds to start with. i don't like to do them - and i admit being a bit lax since getting home.
> 
> heather is to come visit - almost noon and she is not here yet. maybe she and her mother are having a good conversation.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about doing the exercises. I have done the stretches for my neck but not done the ones with the elastic band yet. Need to get those done yet.

I froze all night and wore my shawl this morning going to my appointments. I'm cool now but not cold. The thermostat said it was 71 in the house this morning but I sure was cold.

I am getting off of the Gabapentin. I'm to go from 1 a day to 3 a week for 2 weeks, then quit and see how I do. I am on it for the FM. With the temperature fluctuation this time of year this may not be the best time to do it but I want off of it.

We have upped my thyroid meds a bit and I go back in 2 months to see how that goes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So far, water got up to the driveway, but with generator and pump, they kept any seepage from coming into the house. There's still quite a but of water all around them - they'll be helping neighbors, but for sure are very thankful.


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They will be filled with the concrete and support the wooden piles that the flooring beams will be laid on, then the actual floor planks will be laid on top.


So this is for the granny flat? I thought I read that this is actually your back garden. Still, it should be fenced off to prevent accidents, human or animal!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am fine on it as long as I only take 1 a day. If I take 2 I am too groggy to suit me to function very well.
> I want off of it to see if there will be any improvement with the nerves in my legs. And just don't want to take it if I can get off of it.


My plan exactly once this leg nerve heals. Hope it helps to be done with it. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is tonight's dessert.
> Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos.
> If anyone wants the recipe let me know!


Well, OF COURSE!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, go easy. I'm trying to maintain yoga practice. Yesterday did 9 poses. But it took me all day! Do a couple lifts each time you sit down or on commercials. That way you can build up without over tiring. And you are still recovering. Consider just using soup cans or 8 oz containers. That's only 1/2 a pound and you can build slowly. It's my day for floor yoga which isn't as easy in spurts as I naturally have to lay down and get up. But throughout morning have managed 5 poses. I'm still too weak to hold more than one pose with good alignment now anyway. Hugs. Enjoy Heidi's visit. I'm writing this on my new IPad Pro! Yeah.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know you re not a fan of pills, but a multivitamin is pretty much a must at our age. My B's run low too and I used to take extra but my GP doesn't want me taking much of anything. I'm going to discuss with her next visit, as DD doesn't absorb those or iron and has to have shots. I may have a lesser problem, but want to have more energy.
> 
> Anxious to hear what all the Drs. have concluded to get you up and running again. Do you feel the therapy is helping?


I won't mind taking the vitamin. My main concern with the Gabapentin is that it may be contributing to the nerve issues causing my balance issues and if I can handle the FM without it, so much the better. GP says border line low on B12 also and wants me to take that as well until I see the neuro on Thursday, then follow what he says. As to the therapy, yes I think it has helped. I have 2 more appointments scheduled for next week. Then we will see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you, me too. Wish you could come with me. Well, maybe not now but in a few weeks when it's cooler.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try on a small project. Does the yarn have to go around neck or can it be all left in front of body?


You either need to put it around your neck or attach through a pin on your left shoulder. The pin or your neck helps with the tension.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My plan exactly once this leg nerve heals. Hope it helps to be done with it. Can't hurt to try.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I get cold too. Glad they upped your thyroid. Will your doctor and insurance approve Lyrica for FM. I've been on it over a decade with no side effects. And, as you implied, change of season and temperatures hard on FM. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, OF COURSE!!!!!


I've posted the recipe on page 79, as a reply to Cashmeregma Daralene! I got it off Pinterest recipes.
It was really yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can a call to his nurse give you some info? 3 months is a long time to wait when you don't know what for!


Not a direct number, no, but I may try my GP's nurse next week, see if she can work out what it is about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So this is for the granny flat? I thought I read that this is actually your back garden. Still, it should be fenced off to prevent accidents, human or animal!


It was until a couple of months ago, I have left messages around that I think it is dangerous with all the children.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well I was caught up, lol.
> I'm just waiting for the new MOCK(mystery sock knit along) pattern to post at midnight eastern time.
> I got a call from my cousin's wife earlier to please go to my uncles (cousin and wife are in Alaska for a week), as I was heading out the door my uncle called, so Marla and I went and picked him and his dogs up and took him to the ER, Marla has his female pomeranian, I have his male mixed breed dog, and they are keeping him for about 3 days it sounds like. My cousin, Marla, and I think he's riddled with cancer but we won't know anything until he gets test, he's lost like 32 lb in 2 months, and none of us think he should be living by himself, but we've thought that for a while. Unfortunately his dogs really aren't trained, and they are not housebroken, no they are not young, so Marla and I each bought a kennel to put them in at night and when we aren't home and I have a belly band on Bubba to keep him from lifting his leg on my furniture.
> My Uncle is 84yrs, his older sister is my aunt (cousin's mom) who passed last year from cancer shortly after diagnosis that it was all through her body. It's safe to say that cancer runs in my dads side of the family, I sure pray that I have my mom's genes.


I'm hoping you have your mom's genes too! (and me.... that side lived forever, it seemed.) What another fine kettle of fish you've landed in. Do you and/or Marla have a fenced yard so pups can be outside most of the time? Not being housebroken is a horrible inconvenience. Hope your cousin will be back soon and prayers being said for your uncle. That doesn't sound like a good scenario.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a few things I bought at Mary Maxim. Kits are still in the van. I started to organize my yarn today (again)! I wound some hanks and put them in Ravelry with pics. If I have the energy, I'll attack the closet tomorrow. Worked a bit more on the onesie. Decided to do the body in white and luckily had some.


Love the little sweater ornaments and those bins will come in so handy on the road. ( have some screen material... Wonder if I could recreate that, Hmmm.)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> turned on the heat this morning to take the chill out of the house. it was cold. i turned it down to 73° and it hasn't run for a while which is fine - it's comfortable.
> 
> can you believe it's september already? time flies when you are having fun. are we having fun now? --- sam


Yes, we are having fun now you're back Sam. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kathy*, I have some of the Art Bin containers. I may even have shared with KAP sometime back. My SIL (Paula's DH) works for Flambeau Com. in the next county west of us where they are produced. They are really roomy for carrying a lot of knitting ''stuff''.
> 
> Time to get to bed. I must be in early to get started on lunch prep and prepare to inform couple of new volunteers know that their attempts at help are not contributing to the morale of the more experienced and committed volunteers. These two put on the appearance of being ''helpful'' with an underlying attitude of condescension toward all of us. A bit of male ego jumped to the surface late in the lunch service and my quiet but very dedicated and competent WEP workers offered to leave if the younger man of the two came to the kitchen again. New guy is not worth the dedicated and experienced service of my staff member.
> 
> ...


Lucky you to have an "in" on those great containers... nd you need them because I can't imagine you having time to do much knitting but lots of storing...

Managing people takes some real finesse at times. Other times, I think a good kick in the rear is in order.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> After all the good news I have been reading, I am sorry to tell the not so good. Ray has been declining so quickly and especially after his last hospitalization. He can no longer transfer himself without help, can't dress himself, etc. so we as a family have decided that it is time for him to go into a nursing home. We wanted to put him in assisted living but got declined at every place we tried as he takes a lot of insulin and the places here don't have a nurse at night. My kids are helping with the process. We talked with his doctor today, talked with the lawyer to see if we needed his help and his VA advisor. Monday is a holiday so I hope to get apts on Tuesday to tour some places. Hopefully I will be able to continue living here for awhile at least. I so hate having to do this to him but I can't keep up with the work and he is a big man so the transferring is very hard. I have kept track of his falls and there have been about 10 in the past couple of months. Most of the time we have to call the fire department to get him up. The firemen know us by name and several of them know our son but that still doesn't make it any easier to ask for help so often.


Marilyn, I am so very sorry for Ray's decline. Please do not think in terms of doing this TO him but FOR him. There is no way you can cre for him adequately and that is not fair to him OR you. I do hope the process will go smoothly and quickly. Hope the family can come over more frequently or work out some more coverage from nursing staff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so glad your brother and family are safe but I know the devastation will be awful. Hope they get funds from the government and I know people all over the country are collecting money to help.


Thr river near them may very well rise again - so while blessed so far, they're not safe from harm just yet.

We have quite a few collection spots who are collecting clothing, bedding, furniture, baby things etc.

We're overriding many of the drug Rx refills. People who lost their meds were getting "too soon to refill"messages so computer programming had to be re-written. The complications the stirms have caused are numerous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dreaded C word- it all happened very fast. She had a wonderful spirit.


It knows no age limit. My niece wa in her 30's as was DD's BFF.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the pictures Margaret, a lovely day out for you. The horse drawn train looks interesting.


There are some like that on Mackinac Island in Michigan. It is nice way to take a nice slow paced tour. Fun and relaxing day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami: hope vitamins help and Dr. visits go well.
> Margaret: What a beautiful day out.
> KayeJo: Saying prayers.
> Joy: hope kitchen is back under control.
> ...


Hope that power is restored soon. Also hope the damage is not too severe on your friend's family. Water is just so terribly destructive nd clean-up needs to happen quickly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> See if I can post this photo that Becky posted on Granite Island today.


Great picture of the sun and rock and nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My new machine came with a walking foot but I haven't used it yet. I'm going to try it when I get some quilts sandwiched to quilt but waiting for help with the table in the basement. Ive moved it twice by myself, once got my hand caught in it & had a heck of a time getting free &'the next time the whole the bag overbalanced & fell in a heap???? DH won't help???? He wants me to get rid of the table, doesn't realize having that big flat surface makes getting quilts pinned is so much easier & thinks it just takes up too much space.


Mine came with one as well but I find I don't have feeding, tension problems without it so haven't made it habit My friend uses hers all the time.

I'm with you on the table. It is so nice to have a big surface and easier on the back as well. My cutting and sandwiching area is plenty big but wish I had room for an extension off the back of sewing cabinet. I usually hand quilt large quilts but would like to be able to do some charity and utility ones easier on the machine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Slightly early, but please come and join us here on the new Tea Party.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-492378-1.html#11297967


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, loved pics. What a wonderful day.
> Jynx, Maya and I drove out to horses at 6:30. Also wanted to check sunset. Only colt came semi-near. Sun set behind dark rain clouds. But I'm trying to get out there twice a day so they will befriend us and it's good for me to have to be up and out twice a day. Noticed Colleen's 3 dogs haven't been around. Wonder if she is on vacay. I don't really know her except to wave.


Leave it to the young to be fearless. Something must have spooked the others. It IS so good to HAVE to get out. It would do me good to have a dog and have to walk it every day, but I'm too lazy when the weather is bad and the yard is not suitable. Love it when Maggie comes to spend a week though. The cats are so easy when we want to travel.

The horse we visit has a touchy tummy and the owner does not want her fed treats. It's not fair to give to the donkey and not her so I just do treats for the sheep now and there are a lot of sheep! The previous horses knew the whole neighborhood could be counted on for apples and such so always cam a running.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better today.
> Margaret, great pictures, a very pretty place
> Kathy, nice haul from Mary Maxim, I would love to visit there or the factory in Listowel, Ontario but it's probably a good thing I'm far away. I need to downsize not buy???? You would all be proud of me, one of those new multicoloured skeins jumped in my cart at Walmart the other day but I told it to get right back on the shelf????????
> I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but they are gone????
> ...


Great that the ticket includes so many meals. Sounds like a good time.

I agree on the misery of living without full mental abilities. I am very upset to see mom's death certificate though. They say dementia for the past 5+ years and Alzheimer' the same. Also kidney failure appropriate to age and natural causes. I want to know who decided on the other . Mom did NOT have Alzheimer's, and the dementia was real but not for that long. There was no autopsy that I am aware of before the cremation. My issue is that it gives all of us false info when reporting family health issues on our own records.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Woo Hoo! Coming off the Gabapentin!


YEAH! Do you have to wean off?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing quite well - both of them were out in the yard running after each other - jumping on each other trying to bite the other. joy just flows from them.
> --- sam


That is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, me too. Wish you could come with me. Well, maybe not now but in a few weeks when it's cooler.


I would love to come :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What are the holes for?


My guess is to set posts in cement for the new granny flat. Sure isn't going to leave much garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My guess is to set posts in cement for the new granny flat. Sure isn't going to leave much garden.


Spot on!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> who knew that two pound dumbbell could be so heavy. i am sitting here doing my exercises for upper body - 20 reps each side. hopefully they will help me get around easier. i am waiting for heidi to look in the kitchen closet to see if she still has her ankle weights. 2 pounds to start with. i don't like to do them - and i admit being a bit lax since getting home.
> 
> heather is to come visit - almost noon and she is not here yet. maybe she and her mother are having a good conversation.
> 
> ...


You made me laugh remembering the Alan Alda Four Seasons(?) movie and the line "Are we having fun yet?" Not always having fun, but we have to keep trying!!!!

I had some of those ankle weights at one time. I should check or see if I gave them to DD. I could walk around the house with them for a little extra resistance. Then again, the kittens would think they were toys and trip me for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So far, water got up to the driveway, but with generator and pump, they kept any seepage from coming into the house. There's still quite a but of water all around them - they'll be helping neighbors, but for sure are very thankful.


So glad they had a generator. I'm going to suggest niece get one. Better to be prepared. I have even thought about one here. I hate being without electricity.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> do it, if you want a rad hair do, go for it, we can do whatever no matter the age. i have been wearing my page boy bob in curls since we have had the humidity, messy, but i like it for a change.


I'm hoping to get mine to that style. I did get permanent and told her no "old lady" kinky curls, just wanted to comb with finger..... NOPE. It is fine if I put it up on rollers or let dry and then do a curling iron. I figured it would keep be from going crazy in the growing out stage. She didn't do the neckline though and that was a mistake!
I like messy, less problems keeping it just so...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I won't mind taking the vitamin. My main concern with the Gabapentin is that it may be contributing to the nerve issues causing my balance issues and if I can handle the FM without it, so much the better. GP says border line low on B12 also and wants me to take that as well until I see the neuro on Thursday, then follow what he says. As to the therapy, yes I think it has helped. I have 2 more appointments scheduled for next week. Then we will see.


I hope that works. I'm not one for taking things, but I also don't believe in living with a lot of pain. I think mom just thought she needed it way after the pain was gone from the shingles and it did cause some balance and other issues for her. Glad you are getting the extra B12, even if just temp till levels come up a little. Neuro may want a clean slate so he can truly tell what is working and what isn't. Glad the exercises help. They do get boring and are a chore though. Breaking them up helps a lot. I keep a band by my chair to pull on for upper arms and wrist whenever I take a break from computer or needles if I REMEMBER. Also have a sand ball and some clay to squeeze if I only think to do it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You either need to put it around your neck or attach through a pin on your left shoulder. The pin or your neck helps with the tension.


The pin on the shoulder for tension is what I've always seen and would try. Something around the neck would probably draw blood from my helpers!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thr river near them may very well rise again - so while blessed so far, they're not safe from harm just yet.
> 
> We have quite a few collection spots who are collecting clothing, bedding, furniture, baby things etc.
> 
> We're overriding many of the drug Rx refills. People who lost their meds were getting "too soon to refill"messages so computer programming had to be re-written. The complications the stirms have caused are numerous.


The last bad one was just as I was turning 65 and I had to go to the Social Security office. The number of evacuees was astounding. They had to have some way to identify themselves to apply for aide or apply for jobs. Just like the water, the effects trickle down into all parts of life. Fortunately, they are setting up pharmacies here at the larger shelters and providing medications to all free of cost.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad they had a generator. I'm going to suggest niece get one. Better to be prepared. I have even thought about one here. I hate being without electricity.


I think they may upgrade to a full house Generac rather than the gas one as they came mighty close to running out. Power still not on the last I heard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Margaret lovely to see you , more lovely pictures and I just have to say I like your cardigan


Cardigan is the Adult Surprise Jacket I did in Purple and London Girl's workshop. I really like- and I have more of the yarn so will do one for Elizabeth when it will be likely to get 2 years use from it (or if this one coming is a girl).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam maybe you need to try these exercises :sm02: 

Great Potato Exercise 
Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.
With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax.

Each day you’ll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer. After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags.
Then try 50-lb potato bags and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute. (I’m at this level.)

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think they may upgrade to a full house Generac rather than the gas one as they came mighty close to running out. Power still not on the last I heard.


Good plan. We can't get gas around here the past few days, forget about it in Houston! Hopefully, that will be rectified soon. There isn't a shortage, just issues delivering.

River is higher than it has ever been by 7 ft. No, the water is not stopping. It will continue to rise in some areas and present danger for up to 2 weeks. Chemical plants are having problems. The one in Crosby is on fire again and high risk of explosions. So many things that can go wrong.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cardigan is the Adult Surprise Jacket I did in Purple and London Girl's workshop. I really like- and I have more of the yarn so will do one for Elizabeth when it will be likely to get 2 years use from it (or if this one coming is a girl).


Mine is all done but the last of the sleeves. I misplaced the yarn and, now that I've found it, can't find my pattern!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is all done but the last of the sleeves. I misplaced the yarn and, now that I've found it, can't find my pattern!!!


Let me know if you don't find the pattern and I can send you the relevant part.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam maybe you need to try these exercises :sm02:
> 
> Great Potato Exercise
> Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.
> ...


Good one, Margaret.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was until a couple of months ago, I have left messages around that I think it is dangerous with all the children.


My goodness, that is, indeed dangerous with those holes for you or someone else to fall in. No wonder you protect Ringo on a leash, but I'm thinking he might really love to be able to wander the yard unleashed in the future. Do you think this will ever be possible?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My goodness, that is, indeed dangerous with those holes for you or someone else to fall in. No wonder you protect Ringo on a leash, but I'm thinking he might really love to be able to wander the yard unleashed in the future. Do you think this will ever be possible?


It should be possible, when the fence and gate are built- but nothing like what he had before.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get it all sorted Joy , last thing you need is your dedicated staff leaving


Besides not wanting to lose such a positive and careful staffer, I refuse to have him feel as if he is not appreciated by all of us at Elm. He's just too nice a young man who goes out of his way to of his best, whatever his assignment might be.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, I hope you get the new " volunteers" straitened out


Neither of them showed up today which made it a bit frantic trying to get the main lunch meal prepped for scheduled serving time, but the whole day was much more pleasant for those who came in to volunteer their time and energy. These guys will be directed to find some place else to fill their day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I get cold too. Glad they upped your thyroid. Will your doctor and insurance approve Lyrica for FM. I've been on it over a decade with no side effects. And, as you implied, change of season and temperatures hard on FM. Hugs.


I am sitting here with a heat pack on the back of my neck, to relieve some of the stiffness, as I haven't been home long enough today to do more than the stretching exercises while I was waiting for appointments today. No elastic band work at all today. I am hoping I can do with out anything, at least for awhile. And hoping to get to go to Arizona again this winter! We will see. I see dr again the beginning of December again, and do have enough meds to take if needed. Hoping the raised thyroid meds will warm me up a little. Actually, I should have realized that was part of me being cold lately. Also, my a1c was 6.0, which is good for me, and I am always cold when my blood sugar is where it needs to be. When it's up, I am warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was until a couple of months ago, I have left messages around that I think it is dangerous with all the children.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YEAH! Do you have to wean off?


Yes. I am on 1 100 MG once a day. He told me to drop to 1 3 times a week for 2 weeks, then stop. I didn't take it tonight, so will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My guess is to set posts in cement for the new granny flat. Sure isn't going to leave much garden.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I hope that works. I'm not one for taking things, but I also don't believe in living with a lot of pain. I think mom just thought she needed it way after the pain was gone from the shingles and it did cause some balance and other issues for her. Glad you are getting the extra B12, even if just temp till levels come up a little. Neuro may want a clean slate so he can truly tell what is working and what isn't. Glad the exercises help. They do get boring and are a chore though. Breaking them up helps a lot. I keep a band by my chair to pull on for upper arms and wrist whenever I take a break from computer or needles if I REMEMBER. Also have a sand ball and some clay to squeeze if I only think to do it.


Hmm, keeping the band by my chair would maybe get that part done, but I also have to hang it from something over my head to pull down against, and something in front of me to pull back with. I can shut it in a door, but don't like pulling on the door. If I remember to take it to the basement when I do some laundry I can hang it from a post down there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The pin on the shoulder for tension is what I've always seen and would try. Something around the neck would probably draw blood from my helpers!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: I can just picture that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam maybe you need to try these exercises :sm02:
> 
> Great Potato Exercise
> Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm at that level too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 97. night all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think they may upgrade to a full house Generac rather than the gas one as they came mighty close to running out. Power still not on the last I heard.


That's what we put in, it's run by propane


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam maybe you need to try these exercises :sm02:
> 
> Great Potato Exercise
> Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.
> ...


????????I've seen that before


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Yes, we are having fun now you're back Sam. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I've seen that before


That was why I was able to find it- remembered it so googled it and found it first try. Think I saw it on KP!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good plan. We can't get gas around here the past few days, forget about it in Houston! Hopefully, that will be rectified soon. There isn't a shortage, just issues delivering.
> 
> River is higher than it has ever been by 7 ft. No, the water is not stopping. It will continue to rise in some areas and present danger for up to 2 weeks. Chemical plants are having problems. The one in Crosby is on fire again and high risk of explosions. So many things that can go wrong.


Our gas prices went up by 20 cents a litre ( or about 80 cents/gallon) because of the shut down of refineries in the flooded areas. I believe they are taking advantage of us . I did hear that the waters are receding somewhat. Is that not true?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our gas prices went up by 20 cents a litre ( or about 80 cents/gallon) because of the shut down of refineries in the flooded areas. I believe they are taking advantage of us . I did hear that the waters are receding somewhat. Is that not true?


I heard on the news last night, that a lot of the problem is with Houston being built on marsh that the water will continue to build up probably for weeks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our gas prices went up by 20 cents a litre ( or about 80 cents/gallon) because of the shut down of refineries in the flooded areas. I believe they are taking advantage of us . I did hear that the waters are receding somewhat. Is that not true?


I think the gas stations use any excuse to gouge. Haven't you noticed the price always goes up on long weekends when more people are travelling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the gas stations use any excuse to gouge. Haven't you noticed the price always goes up on long weekends when more people are travelling.


Yes, I did notice--hard not to when I have to buy gas on the weekend. I did hear that the prices in B.C. are drastically higher than in Ontario.


----------

